#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-06
<asac> if you have no configs the natural layout would be
<asac> ~/bzr/upstream-package-1.ubuntu
<asac> ~/bzr/upstream-package-2.ubuntu
<asac> ~/bzr/upstream-package-1.upstream
<asac> ~/bzr/tarballs/
<Jazzva> Mhm...
<asac> to safe space you can make a bzr repo out of bzr directory
<asac> in this way bzr/upstream-package-1.upstream and /bzr/upstream-package-1.ubuntu would share the .bzr directory
<asac> but afaik you have to make a repo out of bzr dir before branching initially
<asac> like
<asac> bzr init-repo ~/bzr
* Jazzva is lost... 
<asac> yeah sorry
<asac> i will stop now
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> No problem... I just need some time to get used to bzr :)...
<asac> sure ... maybe read that again in a few days ;)
<Jazzva> Yeah, I noticed that usually works :)...
<asac> the most unfortunate thing is that bzr builddeb gives you meaningless default error messages too often
<Jazzva> Noticed... A lot of unmet deps :/...
<asac> if you get some error you don't understand its most likely that bzr doesn't find the orig.tar.gz
<asac> ah
<Jazzva> Then I used bzr-buildpackage --builder '...' and everything seemed nice :)
<asac> yes
<asac> it should work without builder
<asac> however your main root needs all depends installed then
<Jazzva> Mhm...
<asac> anyway ... for signing i have to use --builder as well :)
<Jazzva> Well, I'll try to work it out with --builder option and see if it looks right :).
<asac> sure
<asac> Jazzva: i get lintian warnings when building your package ... maybe you want to look into these as well
<asac> Now running lintian...
<asac> W: gnome-voice-control source: debian-rules-ignores-make-clean-error line 43
<asac> W: gnome-voice-control: non-standard-dir-in-usr usr/libexec/
<asac> W: gnome-voice-control: file-in-unusual-dir usr/libexec/voice_control_applet
<Jazzva> Hmm, saw them now...
<asac> Jazzva: why do you ship updated config.sub config.guess in diff?
<asac> is that a glitch or intended?
<Jazzva> Glitch...
<Jazzva> Wait
<Jazzva> There is a part in debian/rules where he updates config.sub and config.guess... debhelper made it and I didn't know it was wrong :/...
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> I'll see if config.sub and configu.guess get changed during building and if they don't, I'll delete that part from debian/rules
<Jazzva> Though I suppose they don't... at least they shouldn't...
<asac> Jazzva: you can keep it in debian/rules
<asac> did you keep that diff out of bzr?
<Jazzva> Umm, I don't think I understand the question...
<asac> not important
<asac> its ok to keep it i guess
<Jazzva> But I think it's not needed if config.sub and .guess don't change...
<asac> well they change
<asac> this instruction exists to make porters life easier i guess
<asac> so if you are on debian kbsd you automatically get your architecture infos pulled in
<asac> which might not be merged into mainline autotools
<asac> yet
<Jazzva> Hmm, saving initial c.g and c.s, running configure and make, and then diffing old and new c.g and c.s should show if they change...
<Jazzva> What's kbsd?
<asac> debian with gnu libc + kernel from freebsd
<asac> a port
<Jazzva> Ok.
<Jazzva> So, it should stay in rules then?
<asac> yes keep it
<asac> if you commit config.* updates to bzr, please do so in a separate checkin
<asac> ok i am off for tonight ;)
<asac> sleep
<asac> cu
<Jazzva> First to add debian/* and then config.*?
<asac> yes for instance
<Jazzva> Ok, thanks :)...
<Jazzva> I'll see what I can do with this :).
<Jazzva> Good night
<asac> sure
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: are you back from your weekend getaway?
* gnomefreak has work for us to figure out this week sometime. firefox-trunk 20070803 failed to build with an error we had in sunbird i have paste i think, 20070804 failed on trunk-fsh patch
<gnomefreak> but i will see you tomorrow if i get a chance im on babysitting duty for next 2 days
<gnomefreak> SAVE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: baby sitting is not fun :)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Babies can be cool :)... Well, some of them. I hope you had luck...
<Jazzva> As for asac, he's gone to sleep...
<asac> well ... here i am :)
<Jazzva> Hey, asac... Good morning :). Got my mail?
<asac> morning
<asac> Jazzva: yes ... whats the question ;) ?
<Jazzva> BTW, if you read it... Can I make an initial release with a patch :)?
<asac> for what?
<asac> for that libexec thing?
<asac> yes, please do a patch
<Jazzva> Uh-huh
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<asac> make it use pkglibdir
<asac> not libexec dir
<asac> but maybe confirm in #ubuntu-desktop where this applet binary has to go
<Jazzva> Will do :)...
<asac> Jazzva: as long as you don't diverge a lot, and you document your changes properly in changelog/bzr commit ... then i am fine if you don't use a patchsystem ... though in general patchsystems are preferred over just carrying changes in the diff.gz
<Jazzva> Well, I read about them... dpatch sounded not so hard, so I meant to use it...
<asac> sure ... maybe use quilt
<asac> i prefer it over every other system
<asac> but its your choice
<asac> maybe use different ones for different packages ... so you find what you like most
<Jazzva> Hmm, ok... Will try :).
<Fujitsu> asac: You rang? (re. bug #128116)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128116 in network-manager "NM loops indefinitely with `old_dev has_link? 1' when connecting to one particular network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128116
<Fujitsu> (yes, I have quite some degree of technical skills)
<asac> Hi Fujitsu
<asac> yeah
<asac> Fujitsu: maybe it helps if you set essid manually to "" before you try to connect?
<Fujitsu> asac: I'm at home at the moment; I can try in about 12 hours.
<asac> ok
<asac> probably i am in bed then though ;)
<asac> but give it a try
<Fujitsu> Will do.
<Fujitsu> Thanks for looking into this.
<asac> sure
<asac> need testers :)
<asac> for every chipset i personally don't posess
<Fujitsu> If you need anything from me, I can be found in... pretty much any #ubuntu-*, although I mostly sit in -devel and -motu.
<asac> k
<asac> for now testing what i asked would be a good start
<asac> if it doesn't help i would need to do a test session with wpa_supplicant manually et al
<Fujitsu> Doing it manually works fine.
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, I suppose "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory" reported by bzr-builddeb is no biggie, right? :) (since the package builds and you said that bzr-builddeb will report some error messages)
<Jazzva> Reported when running pbuilder, when the build-deps unpack...
<Jazzva> asac: Configuration requires scrollkeeper-config, which is provided in scrollkeeper package, so I put it as a build-dep. But, then it stays in the final .deb, so I though I should remove it (it's in /var/lib/scrollkeper/). Since it needs it in installed state too, do I need to put it in package deps, or will it be determined with ${misc:Depends}?
<Jazzva> Nevermind... I think I figured that one :). Took a look at deskbar-applet.'s files.
<gnomefreak> ok im here im just looking for something atm
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know when you have time there are a few things i stated above and there is one thing strange that really bothers me about the 20070803 build
<asac> what is it?
<gnomefreak> trunk-fsh is giving me issues but im looking at the failed hunks atm. on the 0803 build debian/tmp was empty
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... did i push something to trunk recently?
<gnomefreak> not that i know of extcpt what we did last week or week before
<asac> what was that?
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> i thnk just removing patches and stufff
<asac> i did apply something that was  a preview
<asac> if i checked that in then we have troubles
<gnomefreak> i fixed the firefox-trunk-install  applications.in and freind
<gnomefreak> and --disable-airbag
<gnomefreak> i see no reason as to why autoconf.mk.in should fail other than removing something that isnt in the file at all
<gnomefreak> oh wait
<gnomefreak> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/trunk
<gnomefreak> anyway the 2 hunks failed should apply without problem
* gnomefreak not understanding why. the mozilla/unix/Makefile.in should apply since everything in patch is after the endif and endif is last statement in file. so everything is add on. and the autoconf.mk.in looks fairly sane to me there are a few things that might be going wrong but i dont see it applied in patch at all
<gnomefreak> applied in file at all
<asac> hmm
<asac> i doubt that patch refuses to apply if the patch applies cleanly :)
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: i have one more thing todo ... right after uploading a network-manager bomb :)
<asac> then i can look at trunk
<asac> if not today, then tomorrow
<asac> gnomefreak: paradiso doesn't just build right :) ?
<gnomefreak> asac: i havent tempted it yet since its the same debian dir im gonna assume no
<gnomefreak> maybe thats it
<asac> should not be the same debian dir
<asac> as the trunk contains this funky all-in-wonder-fix-all-make-install patch
<gnomefreak> the patch adds stuff to end of the file endif being the end of file and you have what looks like deleted things and added things but there is nothing to delete after endif in file
<asac> which is definitly the reason for the empty debian/tmp dir
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> trunk had empty debina/tmp and doesnt have that patch
<asac> but without that patch our future isn't bright
<asac> as you remember ... we just crash ;)
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i remember :)
<asac> the funny thing about this make install patch is that it works
<asac> if your just run make install DESTDIR=/tmp/somedir
<asac> it will install it properly in that place
<asac> but it doesn't do that for us when run through dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> ... as a matter of another mystery
<asac> gnomefreak: just try on the failed build tree (where debian/tmp is empty)
<gnomefreak> right, could the dpkg-* package have changed in gutsy and thats why it fails
<asac> if you run make install DESTDIR=debian/tmp
<asac> it should be thgere
<asac> i really doubt it
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont have one anymore
<asac> its something else wierd going on
<gnomefreak> the one that failed i cleaned and changed date for build
<gnomefreak> no dies at patches
<gnomefreak> now.
<asac> well ... adapt trunk-fsh
<asac> you know how
<asac> goto build-tree/mozilla
<asac> quilt push -f
<asac> fix the conflicts
<asac> quilt refresh --diffstat -U8
<asac> then see that quilt pop -a
<asac> + quilt push -a works
<asac> if it does
<asac> then just build
<gnomefreak> ok after phonecall
<Jazzva> Umm... sorry to get in, but what about DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp?
<asac> what do you mean?
<Jazzva> (maybe I'm just talking non-sense, though)
<Jazzva> This:  <asac> if you run make install DESTDIR=debian/tmp
<asac> yeah ... it should be the same
<asac> but we use cdbs for firefox package
<asac> so its just done automagically
<Jazzva> Oh... ok
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> but you see what it runs on command line
<asac> if you run that manually it just works
<asac> but it appears to fail when build through debian/rules
<Jazzva> Don't know CDBS, but you sure it will add $(CURDIR)? (well, it sounds logically to build in current dir)
<Jazzva> asac: By the way, I fixed (probably) all what you said for gnome-voice-control and uploaded :)
<asac> Jazzva: ok i will pull in the background
<Jazzva> asac: Thanks...
<asac> Jazzva: your checkin commands are not really verbose
<asac> makes it hard to review ;)
<asac> just give your commits the credits they deserve by using a verbose commit message next time
<Jazzva> asac: I looked at this deskbar-applet (packaged using CDBS) and it passed "DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/deskbar-applet" to make
<asac> what did you do to debian/rules?
<Jazzva> asac: Sorry... Will do :)
<asac> i don't see that from comment
<Jazzva> Fixed the "no target to run 'clean'" by adding if [ -f Makefile ] ;...
<Jazzva> And removed the /var/lib/scrollkeeper that gets added
<asac> ok, document that please next time
<Jazzva> Ok...
<gnomefreak> as here is the conflict http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182092  looks like the full patch hunk
<asac> Jazzva: you changed the configure line as well?
<Jazzva> asac: Just wanted to say that
<Jazzva> --libexecdir=/usr/lib/...
<asac> Jazzva: thats wrong
<gnomefreak> this patch is almost usless without these hunks in it iirc there is only 3 hunks
<asac> Jazzva: please fix the makefile.am
<asac> not the libexecdir
<Jazzva> Hmm, well, that's what I got as advice from pitti :/...
<asac> use pkglibdir instead of libexecdir
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> When I asked in #ubuntu-desktop...
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> maybe --libexecdir is pkglibdir for us by definition?
<asac> no idea
<asac> does cdbs pass that argument as well?
<Jazzva> What do you mean?
<asac> well ... if cdbs passes --libexecdir to configure ... then its fine imo
<Jazzva> Well, it seems to me it would pass to configure if you would add it :/... But I don't know cdbs :)
<asac> yes of course ... i just ment if cdbs passes it by default then its probably policy ... if not its a hack ;)
<Jazzva> Lemme see how they did it in deskbar-applet :)
<asac> right
<Jazzva> Hmm, no mention of "libexecdir" in their debian/rules...
<asac> so ... look in Makefile.am of the applet binary
<asac> how do they define the programs?
<Jazzva> What do you mean? How do they define where it's gonna install?
<asac> will ... in gnome-voic ...
<asac> there is in src/Makefile.am:
<asac> libexec_PROGRAMS = voice_control_applet
<asac> if you change that to pkglib_... it will automatically get installed to proper directory
<Jazzva> No mention of that in deskbar-applet, but they use this: "deskbarbindir = $(libdir)/deskbar-applet"
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<asac> use pkglib then
<asac> e.g. patch Makefile.am
<asac> or keep --libexecdir= ... whatever you want
<asac> i don't really care
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> Umm... well, what's better? :)
<asac> both are equal ... though fixing makefile looks more like the proper solution
<asac> but keep --libexecdir
<asac> ok lets look at the checkin for a minute :)
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182097
<asac> you see how you tackle multiple things in one commit?
<asac> e.g. independent things
<Jazzva> Mhm...
<Jazzva> Oooh, so you wanted me to upload thing by thing :)?
<gnomefreak> wish there was an automatic way to resolve conflicts :( can we add that to quilt ;) j/k i know we cant
<Jazzva> For example: edit debian/control - upload - edit debian/rules - upload... Something like that?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: update debian/control debian/bleh and so on than commit debian/control  <add whatever you did> commit debian/bleh <add what you did> and so on than once everything is goo bzr push <URL to push to> example sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~jazzva/package/name
<gnomefreak> bzr commit
<gnomefreak> asac: did you tar up the granparadiso a7 tarball yet?
<gnomefreak> for bar bd
<gnomefreak> bzr bd
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Understood... :)
<asac> Jazzva: yes ... distinct commits
<asac> per feature ... as i outlined yesterday ... boosts readability of branch history
<Jazzva> Now I see what you meant yesterday :)...
<gnomefreak> this is assuming you have branch made already
<gnomefreak> asac: by the looks of it and im not sure how this is but both hunks (autoconf and makefile.in) fail on whole hunks :(
<gnomefreak> atleast thats what im seeing pre conflicts
<asac> yes ... merge them
<asac> resolve conflicts et al
<gnomefreak> is there an sutomatic way of doing that?
<asac> refresh patches
<gnomefreak> sutomatic automatic
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe ... no ... as outlined above ... push quilt patch ... resolve conflicts manually ... refresh
<asac> gnomefreak: you remember ... i am sure ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i do but if whole hunk in patch is failing do i remove that part of patch or add the patch to file
<gnomefreak> patch file manually
<gnomefreak> see the pastebin link i gave you for one of the outputs (conflicts
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... if the hunk fails you have to ensure that its done upstream now ... otherwise the hunk has to be inserted to proper place
<gnomefreak> the parts of the hunk are not in the files that should be patched yet
<asac> quilt push -f
<asac> should bring conflicts in files
<asac> otherwise push just complains
<gnomefreak> and it did i pasted one of them for you to see
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182092
<gnomefreak> it states it 2 times over
<gnomefreak> do i just add the parts with + or all of it as none of it is in file atm
<asac> what is that paste about?
<asac> there isn't any conflict
<asac> can you paste the conflicted file?
<asac> or the parts that conflicts +  some context
<asac> gnomefreak: do you see what that hunk does?
<asac> it renames some targets to use -trunk-
<asac> inside
<asac> just quilt push -f
<asac> and use -trunk as well for those that are in the patch
<gnomefreak> that is the conflict file
<asac> really?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> i mean the file itself
<gnomefreak> both are like that
<asac> it contains conflicts marked
<asac> look into that
<asac> not the .rej file
<gnomefreak> that is the .rej
<asac> yeah ... look in the real file
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> do you see those places?
<asac> in that file?
<gnomefreak> opening both atm
<gnomefreak> ok in the makein.mk file i see some of the lines but the changes are not present
<gnomefreak> example makein.mk file ends with libs:: vms/mozilla.com vms/install.com vms/getinfo.com $(INSTALL) $? $(DIST)/bin
<gnomefreak> endif
<gnomefreak> the .rej file starts with ** 62,125 **** endif
<gnomefreak> ifdef MOZ_ENABLE_GTK
<gnomefreak> the endif in rej is the last line of the in.mk file
<gnomefreak> so none of the lines for that hunk are in the file at akk
<gnomefreak> all
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to look in the files that have conflicts
<asac> makein.mk is not known to me
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> makefile.in.mk
<asac> he?
<asac> you mean Makefile.in ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> well
<gnomefreak> but yes sorry makefile.in
<asac> gnomefreak: is there pkg_config_files
<asac> somewhere in that Makefile.in
<gnomefreak> nope just PACKAGE_FILE = unix.pkg
<gnomefreak> total file including license is only 56 or 57 lines
<gnomefreak> none of the lines http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182092 are in the makefile.in file except the starting endif that is last line in makefile.in
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182109  is the full makefile.in
<gnomefreak> thats what im not getting how does it fail on something that hasnt been patched upstream if it passed prior to new release
<gnomefreak> by the looks of it nothing in the failed hunks has been patched upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: thats obviously the wrong Makefile.in
<gnomefreak> asac: its the one the failure gave me
<asac> well .. .what directory is that from?
<gnomefreak> build/unix/Makefile.in
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> maybe just saw somehting
<gnomefreak> but i could be wrong
<gnomefreak> nope not what i was thinking
<gnomefreak> +++ mozilla/build/unix/Makefile.in2007-07-23 11:53:23.000000000 +0200
<gnomefreak> that is from patch itself
<gnomefreak> so from what i can tell its the right file
<gnomefreak> is it possible they patched a different file to use your patch?
<gnomefreak> if i look in build-tree/mozilla/patches it shows our patches i guess that is when i tried to build it added them
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 07 Aug 11:00: Kernel Team | 08 Aug 08:00: Edubuntu | 09 Aug 11:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Aug 00:00: MOTU Team | 11 Aug 13:00: Xubuntu Developers | 14 Aug 11:00: Ubuntu Server Team meeting
<asac> gnomefreak: hmmm ... have you looked in bonsai?
<asac> maybe they have changed that file lately
<gnomefreak> no i lost net connection yesterday and forgot to do that today
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> makefile.in search within lastweek shows nothing
<gnomefreak> atleast not in CVS
<gnomefreak> asac: making orig for granparadiso a7 will upload so you can check sanity before i use it to build
<gnomefreak> autoconf/mk/in has had 2 changes recently looking at them atm
<gnomefreak> asac: hmmmm this is interesting
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm it looks like it changed but im not sure of date
<gnomefreak> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/multidiff.cgi
<gnomefreak> but no dates
<gnomefreak> seems they dont use -trunk anymore
<gnomefreak> still doesnt make any sense as the parts they changed our patch -the mozilla line and + our line all is the same by the looks of it, all changes made to autoconf.mk.in are already in the file we have
<cwong1> asac:  hi..
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> benjamin%smedbergs.us:  -mrelibdir= $(mredir)/lib   but our patch keeps that line maybe that would be our conflict
<cwong1> asac: sorry, I was busy fighting other battles last Thursday and Friday and not being able to sync up with u
<asac> cwong1: hi
<asac> cwong1: yes ... that should be fine
<cwong1> asac: I ran into a problem with the Patch to nswindows.cpp.  It caused a core dump.
<asac> how do you know?
<asac> that its because of that patch?
<cwong1> asac:  I ran it without the pach and the browser works find in the hildon enviorment.
<cwong1> s/find/fine/
<asac> and otherwise it crashes?
<cwong1> asac: yes
<asac> reproducible?
<cwong1> asac: yes
<asac> but i ran it as well afaik
<asac> hmm
<cwong1> asac: have u try bring up the about box and then hit the escape key to close it.  That should do it for sure.
<asac> does it happen outside hildon as well?
<gnomefreak> ha think i fixed it
<cwong1> asac: I believe so
<asac> ok let me try
<gnomefreak> oh fuck mozilla
<cwong1> lol
<gnomefreak> fix one patch all others die
<asac> gnomefreak: thats an offense :)
<cwong1> :)
<gnomefreak> fixed trunk-fsh
<asac> nice
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182125
<gnomefreak> not so nice :(
<asac> cwong1: don't see it outside of test env
<cwong1> asac: hmmm
<cwong1> asac: well.  for today's release, can we not include that hildon patch until I do some more testing on my end?
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get time please check tarball to see if i did it right http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Tarballs/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7.orig.tar.gz
<asac> cwong1: let me try to reproduce first
<cwong1> asac: try it with hildon, this is the target environment.
<asac> what do you mean by "with hildon" ?
<cwong1> asaci:run in the the chroot with hildon desktop runing in the background
<gnomefreak> im kind of willing to bet we need to drop fix_make_install due to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=389673
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 389673 in Build Config "Fix "make install" to copy from dist/ rather than recursive makefile traversal" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<asac> cwong1: i can't get it to crash
<asac> cwong1: what add-ons et al do you have installed?
<cwong1> asac: did you try using the image create to create an image and then run it in that environment?
<cwong1> s/create/creator/
<asac> well i saw a crash now
<asac> its in hildon
<asac> need hildon dbg symbols ... lets see
<cwong1> glad u can reproduce it. :)
<asac> 0x00002b1fecdafb4a in hildon_window_escape_timeout (data=0x98e470) at hildon-window.c:1609
<gnomefreak> i guess that tar doesnt work with the _ or the -
<asac> cwong1: can you find out what hildon_window_escape_timeout is about?
<asac> cwong1: e.g. what purpose does it serve et al
<asac> cwong1: anyway ... its not a problem to not use hildon window patch .. most likely we won't need hildon window anyway
<cwong1> asac: I will. In the meantime, can we push the rest of the changes upstream without that hildon patch.
<cwong1> asac: can we pull in the patches (- hildon)  from WORKING into master and push that up?  I can then fix moblin.org to point to the new repository.
<asac> cwong1: what patches?
<asac> just the localstore one?
<cwong1> The patches that I have checked into the WORKING last week.
<asac> ok, will do that after i return from sport ... then upload et al.
<asac> hope that is good enough ;)
<cwong1> ok.  Send me an email when it is done please.  So I can test it out.  :)
<cwong1> btw, can u email your mailing address?
<cwong1> When the Samsung Q1 comes in, I will send to you.
<cwong1> asac: please include the change request that I sent last Wed.  (the new icon and desktop file change).
<asac> sure
<asac> yes
<cwong1> tx
<asac> i will add those changes
<cwong1> coffee break and u have a nice workout:)
<asac> i hope this week we get our own window as well
<asac> sure
<asac> ;)
* gnomefreak goes for lunch, something is wrong with tarball i made i guess since it doesnt want to build using it
<Jazzva> asac: Can I do the bug-testing in Gran Paradiso? *unsure*
<Ubulette> Hi, anyone working on FF3a7 ?
<asac_> Jazzva: well ... it doesn't work yet
<Ubulette> I've built a7 debs like I did the a6 ones, ie just porting what you guys did for a5. After a few tweaks, I obtain the debs but bookmarks and passwords are broken.
<Ubulette> problem is the moz linux build is okay using the same profile
<Ubulette> I'm wondering if any of you had been successful so far...
<Jazzva> asac: Ok...
<asac> cwong1: yt?
<gnomefreak> im assuming hacking that patch caused everything else to fail
<asac> yeah ... most likely
<asac> how does the new patch look like?
<gnomefreak> it doesnt i dropped it once everything else failed
<asac> well thats sad
<gnomefreak> i just removed the lines that they removed upstream
<asac> you knew that you need that
<gnomefreak> asac: the patch you have in granparadiso?
<gnomefreak> or the one i hacked
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<asac> i thought you dropped it in the end
* gnomefreak has backup patch 
<asac> ... so you didn't hack it
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont do anything without a backup
<asac> well ... it didn't apply right?
<asac> then its not worth much :)
<gnomefreak> it applied nothing else did
<asac> telephone
<Ubulette> ohoh, granparadiso talk. nice.
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: not really but yes
<Ubulette> did you read my message(s) 2h ago ?
<gnomefreak> asac: after hacking the patch i get http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182125
<asac> 5 minutes
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: yes
<gnomefreak> take your time
* gnomefreak hates when upstream picks bits of patches and applys them, brb need a drink
<Ubulette> gnomefreak: so, what's your status on that ? mine is it builds fine and run fine but it fucked a few things up like bookmarks
<Ubulette> i guess it's caused by the new "places" change
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: thats a known issue to start with and im assuming you dropped patches? since patches are not appling
<asac> most likely it crashes in cairo on shutdown
<Ubulette> no. I jsut re-did the patches. didn't drop anything
<Ubulette> I even had to add some patches to make the build succeed
<Ubulette> (things that went perfectly well in a5 and a6)
<cwong1> asac:  i am back
<asac> phone call
<Ubulette> asac, that's with ubuntu's cairo, not the one shipped with ff
<asac> yes
<asac> we want ubuntu one
<Ubulette> oh, i see
<asac> intetestingly, it doesnt't crash when started from dist/bin
<asac> though system cairo is linked in
<Ubulette> do you mean that's the only issue you have with a7 ?
<asac> imo its make install that is broken
<gnomefreak> asac: make install was just hacked
<gnomefreak> brian or bob did it
<asac> Ubulette: well its the blocker that holds back everything on trunk :)
<asac> ok ... probably another call soon
<asac> Ubulette: we have a patch that is ment to heal our make install once and forver
<asac> Ubulette: however its somehow broken :)
<asac> Ubulette: would be cool if you could try and see if you find the reason
<gnomefreak> asac: thats should be easy enough fixed if you read my post above
<asac> Ubulette: i won't have time today and tomorrow :)
<asac> Ubulette: its the trunk branch in http://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<asac> iirc
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=389673
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 389673 in Build Config "Fix "make install" to copy from dist/ rather than recursive makefile traversal" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<gnomefreak> asac: it was done after you made our patch
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... thats the fix
<asac> whats about it?
<asac> oh it landed?
<gnomefreak> they applied it upstream
<gnomefreak> in CVS
<asac> damn
<asac> now it happened
<asac> well
<gnomefreak> asac: they take bits and peices from what im seeing
<asac> gnomefreak: does it give you an empty debian/tmp directory now?
<gnomefreak> reason why none of my patches are working atm
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... let me do this then ... can you push a fresh trunk orig somewhere?
<gnomefreak> asac: once i get it to build ill be glad to tell you
<asac> once that is fixed we make paradiso out of it
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> cwong1: can we talk about branch policy?
<cwong1> asac: yes
<asac> ok ... lets assume i cherry-pick checkins to master
<cwong1> ok
<asac> now we need to upgrade upstream branch as well
<asac> what should i do?
<gnomefreak> ok its building orig
<asac> cwong1: my idea would be to rebase master ... and before that create a branch for backup purpose
<asac> e.g. browser.1.8.1.5
<asac> damn ... phone call again
<asac> 5 min
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> cwong1: what do you thinK?
<cwong1> asac: Rebase master sounds ok with me.
<asac> cwong1: yeah ... just to wanted to be sure, as i need to override that branch on pushing
<asac> cwong1: which is why i would create a branch for every new release
<cwong1> asac: you do have permission to do it, right
<cwong1> ?
<asac> cwong1: i guess i have
<asac> cwong1: so master should point to the most current branch then, right?
<cwong1> asac: yes,  this is what we are building our release with
<Ubulette> asac, well, Just had a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/trunk and it seems I've already done all that to grandparadiso a7, except the big make install think (I've just fixed one Makefile in toolkit/xre causing build failure). Yet I have runtime issues.
<asac> Ubulette: well .. what is *all* for you?
<asac> cwong1: ok ... i will first update upstream branch
<Ubulette> asac, your missing .ini files, the rework of fsh patche, etc.
<cwong1> asac: will you be able to get things push into the release bulid by end of day?
<asac> i will try ... if no regressions pop-up it should be possible
<cwong1> I will check on the build tonight then.  Thanks.  Btw I got your mailing address, as soon as the unit comes in, I will send to you.
<gnomefreak> ill have the orig up in under 5 minutes
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> anytime
* gnomefreak made a Tarballs dir  finally
<gnomefreak> just have to push them there.
<gnomefreak> asac: btw we are getting tight on time with upstream freeze (doesnt affect much of anything for us atm) but we are 3 releases behind on iceape (people are complaining) maybe ill grab 1.1.4 tarball and see what i can make happen, i would like to hear from mike about cal. before that if we can
<gnomefreak> tonight sometime ill test build it
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> mike is unlikely to fix calendar before
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> cwong1: looking at http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=shortlog;h=WORKING ... which patch(es) do we want to not include?
<cwong1> asac: the hildon patch that you have created.  the rest are ok
<asac> cwong1: just this: http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=commit;h=c2f08ddfef5f24f37b0b929cdbb0c7727eb0165e
<asac> or the infrastructure patch for hildon as well?
<gnomefreak> asac: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Tarballs/firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070805.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> heading for smoke ill be back shortly
<asac> gnomefreak: what branch do you work on ? mt trunk?
<cwong1> asac: the only patch we need to exclude is the nswindow.cpp change.  The rest are ok.
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> well, seems I'm not going anywhere with my a7 issues. I guess there's no need for me to fight while you guys don't seems to be experiencing the same issues. I'll wait for your a7 diff to see what you did differently.
<asac> Ubulette: he?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes mt trunk atm
<asac> Ubulette: what are your problems?
<gnomefreak> mt trunk and mine are same
<asac> Ubulette: missing bookmarks et al are due to the crashes
<asac> Ubulette: do you start trunk build from console?
<gnomefreak> asac: and profile issues as i recall start 2.0.0.6 close start 3.0a* close start 2.0.0.6 bookmarks tend to wind up gone as do the saved bookmarks on the tool bar but not all
* gnomefreak wonders if we can get 3.0 its own profile, atleast i dont remember seeing it
<Ubulette> asac, I don't think my bookmark issue is caused by the crash as even after the crash, if I run my a6, your a5 or mozilla's a7, bookmarks are okay (same profile)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: thats not what everyone else is experencing
<asac> Ubulette: have you tried to start from dist_bin in the build-tree ?
<asac> dist/bin
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... i have broken bookmarks too :)
<gnomefreak> see
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: at least i had when i last could build this :)
<Ubulette> asac, hmm, nope. I can't. I build all my stuff in a bootstrap
<Ubulette> well, I can transfer the result.
<gnomefreak> asac: yep as soon as i get it built or you we will test and see if making its own ~/mozilla dir to keep it separate see if it happens than
<gnomefreak> im looking for mikes CVS link to iceape atm
<asac> Ubulette: bootstrap? you mean chroot?
<Ubulette> yep. very limited environment. Just base and builddeps
<Ubulette> adnd tool chain of course
<Ubulette> and
<asac> right ... but if depends are there you should be able to chroot into it and run it
<asac> last i looked what was in dist/bin worked well
<asac> which means that make install is broken ... e.g. some jar is not packed up properly ... or some file is not copied et al
<asac> would be cool if you can verify that starting from dist/bin still works
<gnomefreak> asac: if you happen to stumble across mikes iceape CVS so i can pull in his debian dir to see if i can get this done for 1.1.4 few things im looking for with it, but i have to go out soon to pick up g/f
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> its a bit early to celebrate but looks good atm
<asac> gnomefreak: calendar is broken
<gnomefreak> i lied
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the reason mike doesn't pull it in
<gnomefreak> asac: we drop cal binaries
<asac> gnomefreak: chances are 50% that it will return imo
<asac> do what you want with that info
<asac> i would drop iceape-calendar
<gnomefreak> i agree
<asac> but its your decision
<gnomefreak> atleast until he fixes it
<asac> mikes want to keep an empty package
<gnomefreak> but once gutsy release we cant do anything
<asac> which i don't really understand :)
<gnomefreak> asac: pitti doesnt want that
<gnomefreak> mike isnt uploading our packages
<asac> gnomefreak: right ... its your package :)
<asac> gnomefreak: decide what to do
* gnomefreak really not sure what to do atm
<asac> gnomefreak: and bug me if i forget to upload something :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i am here to upload for you
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> ok ill see what i can do with current build updating to 1.1.4, but i still have trunk failing btw same patch
<asac> cwong1: what i do in package is just create a link for /usr/share/midbrowser/icons/mozicon50.png /usr/share/pixmaps/midbrowser.png
<asac> cwong1: is mozicon50.png already the right one?
<gnomefreak> brb going to pick her up ill play with iceape tonight let me know if you get tarball for a7 gran... as mine failed
<Ubulette> asac, it's a server, not a desktop so I can't (easily) run it from there. I can just transfer the chroot dir to my desktop, that's easy.
<Ubulette> I'll do that asap
<cwong1> asac: I dont thinkg so
<cwong1> asac: I sent you a midbrowser.png last week.  You should have an install rule to copy the one I sent to to /usr/share/pixmaps/midbrowser.png
<cwong1> s/to to/you to/
<asac> cwong1: ... we should fix the icon in midbrowser
<cwong1> asac: where should I by the new icon?
<asac> cwong1: wait a second ... let me look
<asac> cwong1: ok ... just replace the icons in browser/app
<asac> the mozicon128.png ... mozicon50.xpm and mozicon16.xpm
<asac> the others would be nice but are not required now
<asac> let me know when you landed this on working branch .... or master branch
<asac> cwong1: ^^
<cwong1> I dont have the right size for those icons right now.  Can I just use the one I sent you and update the rest when my graphic guy comes back with the right file?
<asac> cwong1: you have 128
<asac> use gimp or something for mozicon50 xpm (48x48) and mozicon16.xpm (16x16)
<asac> cwong1: wait a second ... i have them already :)
<asac> cwong1: stupid me :)
<cwong1> asac: can you check them in then.
<asac> yes
<cwong1> cool
<asac> i have to wait till upstream checkout finieshes though
<asac> because i cannot switch branch to where the icon is atm
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: maybe you can write a script that exports master to some midbrowser-VERSION-source.tar.bz2 ?
<cwong1> asac: I can do that. Where should I keep the script?
<asac> good question :)
<asac> i think in our tree
<asac> cwong1: please take care that the top-level directory is called mozilla/
<cwong1> asac: are u suggesting to change our repsoitory name?
<asac> no ... just when tarring up releases
<cwong1> asac: ah...ok
<asac> its the style mozilla releases all their product
<asac> so lets keep the line
<cwong1> asac: what about VERSION?  Are we starting with 2.0.0.6?
<asac> well ... this release will still be firefox ... i already have midbrowser/ tree ready ... then we can use our own versioning scheme
<asac> currently midbrowser package in ubuntu is at something like 0.1
<asac> so we have options
<cwong1> should be start with 0.1 and increment every time we release a new one?
<cwong1> s/be/we/
<asac> cwong1: ok branch updated
<asac> would be cool if you could provide me with an midbrowser-VERSION-source.tar.bz2
<asac> cwong1: oh wait :)
<asac> cwong1: i have to rebase first
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> ascii:  Let me make sure I know what you want for midbrowser-VERSION-source.tar.bz2.
<cwong1>           1.  Checkout  the master branch and name the toplevel mozilla
<cwong1>           2.  tar cvf midbrowser-0.2-source.tar
<cwong1>           3.  bzip2 midbrowser-0.2-source.tar
<cwong1> Is that all you want?
<asac> yes ... please remember to exclude .git dir
<cwong1> How do I send you the tar file?
<asac> wait till i rebased :)
<asac> cwong1: ok as you can see now here: http://www.moblin.org/repos/projects/mobile-browser.git/ ... we have master.1.8.1.5
<asac> lets see if pushing rebased master breakes anything :) ... cross-fingers
<cwong1> asac: I see it
<asac> ok now cross-fingers
<asac> cool master is rebsed
<asac> and master.1.8.1.5 still has the old :)
<asac> fine
<cwong1> 1.8.1.5 is just like a tag in cvs pointing to the old stuff, right?
<asac> ok i will rebase working as well then
<asac> i won't keep history for working/feature branches, ok?
<asac> just for release branches
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: well its a branch
<asac> cwong1: its not a tag
<asac> cwong1: but since we base development on it ... its ok imo
<cwong1> asac: as far as create the source.tar file, it seems to me it is easier for you to create it from your end so I don't have to manually put in on some external server for you to get it. What do u think?
<asac> well ... i think that we should release official tar.bz2 balls from moblin if possible
<asac> its bad practice to put something hand-baked into ubuntu
<asac> its good to have a strict upstream/distribution border imo
<asac> i can do that for now ... but we should think about it
<asac> ok working is rebased as well
<cwong1> If I release it as source tar balls, how are you going to get the tarball and have it include into your build system?
<asac> cwong1: Your mail to 'Umd-checkins' with the subject
<asac> mobile-browser: Changes to 'UPSTREAM'
<asac> Is being held until the list moderator can review it for approval.
<asac> thats what i got?
<asac> oh sorry
<asac> message was too big :)
<asac> nevermind
<asac> cwong1: its the maintainer job to do that
<asac> cwong1: its actually just a drop into a directory
<asac> then build
<cwong1> asac: sorry I am new to this. I am still confuse here.
<cwong1> asac: what do you mean by just a drop into a drecotyr then build?
<asac> cwong1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Build/Bzr?highlight=%28mozillateam%29
<asac> cwong1: so what you do is step II once for every upstream release
<asac> and then you only do step II
<asac> III (sorry)
<asac> step II - Create new orig.tar.gz from upstream tarball
<asac> step III - Build from bzr
<cwong1> hang on
<asac> afaik there is even a rule in debian/rules that allows you to create the orig.tar.gz (step II) with one command
<asac> but since its so trivial, i don't bother to remember
<cwong1> asac: back in 5 mins
<Jazzva> asac: Hey, anything else to do :)? (except bugs, I'm gonna see the bughelper list now)
<asac> Jazzva: hehe
<asac> Jazzva: yes sure :)
<asac> Jazzva: we need someone to maintain a set of .desktop file for firefox/mozilla extensions in ubuntu archive
<Jazzva> Ok, I know a bit about .desktop files...
<asac> nice
<Jazzva> asac: The basics, though... But I guess I'll learn more :)
<asac> let me search
<asac> its pretty simple
<asac> the most challenging thing is to extract or find an icon for each extension :)
<Jazzva> Need to use original Mozilla artwork?
<Jazzva> Or can I use other free icons on the net?
<asac> no ... its assembling a list of extensions that have ubuntu packages
<asac> then finding an icon for each extension
<asac> e.g. greasemonkey has one inside i guess
<Jazzva> Oh, I see..
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-07
<Jazzva> And where are extensions that have ubuntu packages? (to search on packages.ubuntu.com?)
<asac> Jazzva: ok
<asac> here is the branch:
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu/
<asac> branch that like
<asac> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu/ app-install-data-ubuntu.ubuntu
<Ubulette> asac, just tried my ff3a7 from build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin, it starts, bookmarks and bookmarks toolbar are ok, passwords too (at least!), but still got the assert /w cairo on exit.
<asac> really?
<asac> hmm
<asac> then lets not care too much about cairo crashes
<Ubulette> firefox-granparadiso-bin: /build/buildd/libcairo-1.4.10/src/cairo-hash.c:196: _cairo_hash_table_destroy: Assertion `hash_table->live_entries == 0' failed.
<Ubulette> ./run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 15563 Aborted                 (core dumped) "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<asac> Ubulette: try the branch we have
<asac> for trunk
<asac> yes its an assertion
<Ubulette> yeah I know :)
<asac> upstream disabled it hardcoded in in-source code for the time-being :/
<asac> but if bookmarks et al work well in dist/bin
<asac> then we might be able to just ignore that
<asac> however ... make install is still broken apparently
<asac> maybe you see the difference?
<asac> e.g. is defaults/ directory structured differenctly to what is in /usr/lib/firefox-trunk/defaults et al
<Jazzva> Off for a smoke, until bzr finishes pulling :)...
<asac> Jazzva: its basically adding .desktop files and images to menu-data directory
<asac> and using a special mime-type for firefox extensions
<gnomefreak> asac: iceape (1.1.4+u1-0ubuntu1)  does that look good? im assuming u+* is the upstream tarball
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1+u2-0ubuntu1 is now
<asac> well u1 was because we carried diffs against debian calendar
<asac> but since we don't anymore you can just use debian orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> ah ok i can drop that than
<asac> yes just use debian orig
<asac> and use their upstream version
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> that means i have to make all our changes again
<asac> he?
<asac> mp
<asac> no
<asac> why?
<asac> you have our debian/ directory
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> there should be nothing else that is "just us"
<gnomefreak> i was going from scartch
<asac> well thats your business then :)
<asac> Jazzva: i think if you added those .desktop files and start gnome-app-install with --mozilla-extension=firefox
<asac> you should get a special app install dialog with just firefox extensions
<asac> but don't ask me what the right mime-type was
<asac> you need to ask glatzor in #ubuntu-desktop tomorrow about that
<Jazzva> Back... You mean, to add that to debian/rules?
<asac> no
<asac> is branch done?
<asac> look into it
<Jazzva> Not really... still waiting
<asac> maybe add a .desktop file for greasemonkey ... and see what happens if you build the package and install it
* Jazzva has only 256kbs net :)
<asac> at least greasemonkey should then show up in gnome-app-install
<asac> sure
* Jazzva runs Feisty... can't install gutsy package
<asac> cwong1: have you committed the script to produce a tarball?
<asac> Jazzva: well ... setup a chroot :)
<asac> Jazzva: we usually don't develop for feisty
<Jazzva> asac: Have it (with pbuilder)...
<asac> yes test it inside that then
<cwong1> asac: Not yet.  Will get to it shortly. ..
<Jazzva> Stupid question: You mean to log in it and install it from there?
<asac> Jazzva: yes ... just login there
<asac> and work inside that
<asac> if that doesn't allow you to start X applications you need to setup a handcrafted chroot
<asac> but maybe it works in pbuilder chroot
<Jazzva> I'll see if it does... If it doesn't... well, another chroot it is :).
<asac> cwong1: ok i tagged the release as 0.1.6a
<cwong1> asac:so 0.1.6a is the version you want?
<asac> yes
<asac> we use a,b,c,d if we have multiple releases for same mozilla release
<asac> if mozilla goes 2.0.0.7 we will go for 0.1.7 et al
<asac> until we think we are 0.2.X
<asac> :)
<cwong1> so I should create a midbrowser.0.1.6a-source.tar.bz2?
<asac> yes please
<asac> cwong1: ah
<asac> cwong1: use midbrowser-0.1.6a-source.tar.bz2
<asac> to be consistent on how mozilla names their tarballs
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> then how do I send the tarball to u?
<asac> cwong1: and use the 0.1.6a tag
<asac> to create it
<asac> well ... can't you upload anywhere?
<asac> otherwise just commit the ready to use script to master
<cwong1> If I commit the script, can you create the tar file yourself for now?
<asac> yes
<asac> commit it to working
<asac> and or master
<gnomefreak> cross your fingers ;)
<asac> at best to working ... then let me cherry-pick it down
<cwong1> give me a few mintues here
* gnomefreak walks away for a bit i dont want to see it fail
<asac> cwong1: sure
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> cwong1: let me know when you pushed to working
<asac> maybe something like sh build_release.sh midbrowser 0.1.6a
<asac> e.g. build_release.sh <APPNAME> <VERSION>
<gnomefreak> asac: in source what dir would xulrunner be in?
<gnomefreak> i see no sign of mike removing this patch and its failing so i would like to see if it was applied
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<gnomefreak> 35_psm_wakeups.dpatch
<asac> gnomefreak: its just xulrunner-VERSION.orig/
<asac> its not an embedded layout
<asac> why do you work on xulrunner now?
<asac> do we need updates?
<gnomefreak> the patch is failing
<gnomefreak> i want to see if it was applied upstream
<asac> welll ... if mike didn't remove it it should still apply
<gnomefreak> it was written by mike sids 1.1.4 doesnt have it
<asac> then its dropped
<asac> just follow him :)
<gnomefreak> ok i was hoping to see he dropped it somewhere
* Jazzva doesn't like when there's no "Downloaded blabla of yada-yada MB"... *sigh*
<Jazzva> How big is this branch? (approx) :)
<asac> Jazzva: no idea ... let me look
<asac> 79m
<gnomefreak> omg
<gnomefreak> the desktop files one?
<asac> yes
<asac> + pngs
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> i guess png is most
<gnomefreak> yeah probibly
<Jazzva> Well, that was fun :)
<asac> done?
<Jazzva> It downloaded... Now to build it
<asac> yeah bzr is still pretty slow using http://
<asac> unfortunately
<Jazzva> Build phase over :D...
<Jazzva> Ok, I'm gonna take a look at it...
<gnomefreak> that was fast
<gnomefreak> almost scarey fast
<Jazzva> Well, I was a bit away... But yeah, it seems fast to build something 79MBs big... But most of it are pngs...
<gnomefreak> god help me i always get the unsmart ones :(
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: true
<gnomefreak> 19:15 <      gnomefreak > animal: are you on gnome?
<gnomefreak> 19:15 <          animal > i am on ubuntu 7.04
<gnomefreak> 19:15 <      gnomefreak > animal: what desktop
<gnomefreak> 19:15 <         elcasey > gnome
<gnomefreak> 19:16 <          animal > what do you mean what desktop ?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Unsmart pkgs? well, this just finished downloaded... I'm not so sure if I was lucky :)
<gnomefreak> ^^^^
<Jazzva> Oh, didn't notice it...
<Jazzva> Umm, this is weird - the app-install-data-ubuntu.ubuntu dir is only 8.9 MB big *lol*...
<asac> might be true
<asac> most data is probably old revisions
<gnomefreak> ha its building im gone for a while
<Jazzva> Have fun :)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak...
<asac> cwong1: ok i think i will create the tarball now ... will start a testbuild before bed
<gnomefreak> asac: if it builds you want me to upload source and friends to my youmortals site so you can grab and test before upload
<Jazzva> I need an advice... Is it smart to make, for example, bzr and bzr-local dir
<asac> if all works out upload tomorrow morning
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... please test :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ofcourse
<gnomefreak> i mean after that
<asac> Jazzva: why bzr-local?
<Jazzva> And to make changes in bzr-local (making whole lot of revisions) and then, when I'm satisfied, make final changes in bzr
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you working on?
<Jazzva> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: iceape
<asac> gnomefreak: ah ... yes, please push
<asac> i will grab and sponsor
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> Jazzva: hmm
<asac> i have a bzr directory
<asac> there i have application.ubuntu branch
<gnomefreak> will le tyou know tomorrow how i did, im sure you will be in bed 4+hours
<asac> then if i want to develop a feature i use
<asac> a brach based on that called application.ubuntu.feature ... and when satisfied i merge the changes i want back to .ubuntu branch
<Jazzva> Hmm, sounds like this, just that I use different root dirs... So, I can merge them back :D? gonna look at that :)
<asac> e.g. i do bzr branch application.ubuntu application.ubuntu.feature
<asac> i don't see the benefit of different root dirs
<asac> having them next to each other is pretty nice in most cases i guess
<Jazzva> True... shorter relative paths...
<cwong1> asaci: what's the option for creating a .bz2 with tar?
<Jazzva> cwong1 Isn't it just bzip2 <filename>.tar?
<cwong1> yes. it is  I think there is an option that you can pass to tar so that you can do it in 1 command.
<asac> cwong1: its tar cvjf midbrowser-${VERSION}-source.tar.bz2 --exclude=.git* mozilla/
<cwong1> ok tx
<asac> well maybe we should exclude CVS as well
<cwong1> and .cvsignore
<asac> yes
<cwong1> can I have more than 1 exclude from the command line?
<asac> cwong1: no idea ... try :) ... did you edit baseMenuOverlay.xul?
<asac> and bookmarks.html?
<cwong1> Yes I did
<asac> both?
<asac> what did you do to baseMenuOverlay?
<cwong1> I believe I just disable a menu item from help..
<asac> cwong1: ok dropped releasenotes
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> asac: Is there a list of extensions that are packaged for Ubuntu?
<asac> cwong1: "removed the default bookmarks" ... which ones do you add instead?
<Jazzva> Or just to search through apt-get for firefox-* and mozilla-* and pick the extensions? :)
<asac> Jazzva: no :) ... a good guess is to go through the list that apt-cache rdepends gives you
<asac> and verify if that is an extension or not
<asac> most are probably not extensions
<Jazzva> apt-cache show :)...
<asac> but in that way you will find all extensions that depend on firefox
<asac> hope not that there are extensions that do not depend on firefox
<Jazzva> Well, if they're for FF, then it would be a mistake not to depend on FF :)...
<Jazzva> Are there exts for TB too?
<asac> cwong1: i am currenty updating the ubuntu-look-and-feel-patch that we derived by basing our package on current firefox one
<asac> cwong1: nevermind
<asac> Jazzva: yes ... enigmail
<cwong1> asac:  I have check-in build_release.sh in the toplevel. The script excpect the topleve is mozilla. Also you need to run the script inside the tree.
<asac> Jazzva: maybe some more
<asac> cwong1: on working?
<cwong1> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> let me see
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll see what I can find :)...
<Jazzva> Hmm, what's the difference between "mozilla-firefox-locale-af" and "|mozilla-firefox-locale-af"? man doesn't say anything :/...
<asac> he?
<asac> | means OR in depends
<asac> so Depends: XXX | YYY means XXX or YYY will satisfy your requirements
<Jazzva> Please try "apt-cache rdepends mozilla-firefox" (it prints shorter list :)... Some pkgs have "|" in front, and some don't...
<asac> well | are ors
<asac> with previous line
<asac> just go through full list and see if its an extension
<Jazzva> Ok... On the phone. Brb...
<cwong1>  asac: did the script work ok?  I know its not perfect..:(
<asac> i already have my tarball :)
<asac> will try the other day i guess
<cwong1> :)
<cwong1> You are going to upload the tarball for the build right?
<asac> once testbuild has finished yes
<cwong1> ok tx
<gnomefreak> :) its still going
<gnomefreak> asac: do you remember if you removed the binaries for calendar or not from last upload or did we just say we are waiting to see when debian will add it back?
* gnomefreak cant remember crap
<gnomefreak> running first build as test build incase i need to fix something than i can remove them if needed
<gnomefreak> Description: Iceape Calendar This package is empty for the moment.
<gnomefreak> ah ha
<gnomefreak> ok ill think about it for tomorrow but i think 95% sure ill remove it
<cwong1> asac: did testbuild work?
<Jazzva> Back...
<Jazzva> asac: I don't need to include plugins (as mozilla-mplayer)?
<Jazzva> (or sun-java*-plugin)
<Jazzva> Yay... Went through rdeps for firefox and thunderbird :D. Off to sleep now...
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... i am pushing latest midbrowser now
<asac> gnomefreak: what is the state of your applications?
<asac> is iceape ready for review/sponsoring?
<gnomefreak> asac: not really
<gnomefreak> its built
<gnomefreak> asac: im guessing its not enough to comment out iceape-calendar in control file for it to not build binaries
<asac> gnomefreak: no indeed ... that should be enough
<gnomefreak> oh cool :)
<asac> maybe look for something calendar specific in rules as well
<asac> there might be clutter
<gnomefreak> ok sounds good
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182295 should i drop all of that or just the # lines
<gnomefreak> thats in rules
<asac> well ... just coment it for now in case calendar gets revived
<gnomefreak> the build=all and the other line?
<gnomefreak> # full build $(MAKE) BUILD_MODULES=all
<gnomefreak> touch build-stamp
<gnomefreak> sorry those i meant
<asac> gnomefreak: lets talk about trunk
<asac> what is the state?
<asac> do i need to look into it?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> its failes on patches
<asac> ok where was the tar?
<gnomefreak> ill get you the link
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Tarballs/firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070805.orig.tar.gz
<asac> gnomefreak: you started from mt branch, right?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> asac: seems iceape is doing good so far, theres a few other things id like to test but should give same result as firefox and konq do
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: finally dell is available in germany ... rock!
<asac> www.ubuntu.com
<Jazzva> Hello :)...
<Jazzva> asac: I went through the rdeps of Firefox and Thunderbird and marked the extensions and plugins... Should I skip the plugins (like sun-java*-plugin or mozilla-mplayer) when adding files to the gnome-app-install?
<asac> Jazzva: for now just extensions
<asac> though plugins might be wanted as well
<asac> at some point
<asac> but now its extensions + their images
<asac> Jazzva: hi :)
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, ok :).
<Jazzva> asac: Well, off to lunch then to start putting files... BTW, what's next for gnome-voice-control? :)
<asac> Jazzva: i will look a bit closer ... then upload
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, thanks :D...
<asac> Jazzva: can you ask upstream to add license headers to all source files?
<Jazzva> asac: He said that he'll do it for 0.3... And 0.3 will depend on pocketsphinx which is still not packaged for Ubuntu, AFAIK.
<asac> ek
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> asac: That's why I started packaging 0.2. And I think I saw on some mailing list (will find a link now) where it's noted that an e-mail should be enough :)...
<Jazzva> Damn... Can't find it now... :/
<asac> yeah ... if nobody packages it you would need to do it
<asac> but you should look if there is already an ITP open in debian
<Jazzva> I know, I already filed a bug and assigned it to myself :)
<asac> maybe someone is already preparing it
<Jazzva> on wnpp.debian.org?
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<asac> its bugs.debian.org/wnpp i guess
<Jazzva> ...or that (don't know the address) :)
<Jazzva> I looked and didn't find it...
<Jazzva> Nothing... Should I post an ITP and say that I'll package it for Ubuntu and then submit it to Debian?
<asac> Jazzva: yes
<gnomefreak> i have to rebuild it seems it wasnt representing the lastest changes i just want to make damn sure its good before i send it up save me and you headaches later (or just me) ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes please save me headaches
<gnomefreak> im trying
<asac> please check debdiff (debian vs. yours)
<asac> + debdiff (old yours + new yours)
<gnomefreak> it maybe nothing though
<gnomefreak> alot of those warnings will not be represented in diff
<gnomefreak> but ends and doesnt sign it
<gnomefreak> lmao gnomebaker depends on iceape
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... please check that it works
<asac> without recompiling
<asac> gnomebaker
<gnomefreak> i will
<asac> but maybe its a bug that gnomebaker is baked agaist iceape
<asac> you should check that
<asac> usually things should use xulrunner (when in universe) or firefox for now if they strive for main
<gnomefreak> how do you get debdiff without all the cruft
<asac> what cruft?
<gnomefreak> i get a bunch of code in the debdiff
<asac> well thats ok
<gnomefreak> code like $H$H$H$H$H$H$H$H$H$H$H$H$H$H$H$H$H$H$H
<asac> you might use filterdiff
<asac> to hide everything that isn't changed outside debian/
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't see why you woudl get that kind of code
<gnomefreak> debdiff agaisnt .dsc files
<asac> yes
<asac> test for debian vs. new ubuntu first
<asac> that should be clean
<gnomefreak> that was
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~/test$ debdiff iceape_1.1.4-0ubuntu1.dsc iceape_1.1.4-1.dsc > iceape.debdiff
<asac> thats wrong direction btw
<asac> you want to compare debian vs. ubuntu
<gnomefreak> yeah i know
<asac> not vv
<asac> well ... do we include binary files or what?
<gnomefreak> but my point was the crap included
<asac> naybe debdiff includes those?
<asac> show me some parts of that crap please
<gnomefreak> debdiff seems to be only good against the dsc files as far as debdiff command says
<gnomefreak> i just deleted it ill see if it comes back
<asac> you can debdiff .deb's or .dsc's
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> well i debdiffed the right way and pasting a bunch to pastebin this way you can check the diff and the code
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182337
<gnomefreak> the code makes the file huge and that is bad afaik
<gnomefreak> its longer but i didnt want to paste the full 15000+ lines of it
<cwong1> asac:  looks like build go ok yesterday.  Tx
<gnomefreak> wtf is all this i didnt do this :(
<asac> cwong1: yes
<asac> cwong1: i will now commit midbrowser/ tree
<asac> to working
<asac> we should then revert everything we now quick-fixed in browser/ tree and redo in midbrowser
<cwong1> asac: ok.  I am going to look into hildon crashing issue
<cwong1> ok
<gnomefreak> wtf it didnt paste the code nor does this look right it seems only patches were changed from this and i dont know how i only added one and removed 1 or 2
<asac> cwong1: actually i think we won't need hildon
<asac> cwong1: let me commit the tree then i can explain
<cwong1> ok
<gnomefreak> trying something else here i dont like the way its turning out very much
<asac> cwong1: anyway i think the reason is that firefox destroys window and hildon does not realize this and double frees
<asac> or tries to access freed mem or something
<cwong1> asac: yes..sound reasonable but why wont we need hildon?
<gnomefreak> unless a patch in gnomebaker calls for iceape deps than they are not there
<gnomefreak> icedax is but that isnt related
<gnomefreak> ill see if seb knows
<asac> cwong1: hildon doesn't provide much for us
<asac> cwong1: what features would we want to use?
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<gnomefreak> asac: please install gnomebaker without iceape installed
<gnomefreak> let me know if it fails please
<gnomefreak> asac: somethign is really fucked i am looking into the gnomebaker bs
<gnomefreak> ill be back after lunch sometime to look into this deeper
<asac> cwong1: ok working is committed
<asac> cwong1: feel free to revert the hildon patch on WORKING
<asac> cwong1: and from now on edit midbrowser/base/content/midbrowser.xul :)
<asac> if you want to tweak main window
<asac> cwong1: i would be happy if you could make the main window as it later should appear in context
<asac> e.g. only one menu ... et al
<asac> s/main window/main menu/
<asac> i would then hildonize the menu later
<asac> cwong1: would be cool if you could take over that task :) ... i can then concentrate on the mozilla hildon component
<cwong1> asac: you want me to fix up the main menu in the midbrowser tree,right?
<asac> cwong1: please pull latest working
<asac> cwong1: then i can show better what i mean
<cwong1> ok doing it now
<cwong1> I see the midbrowser branch...
<asac> he? tree you mean?
<asac> yes
<asac> look inside
<cwong1> asac: yes :)
<asac> we have now our own window xul
<asac> its midbrowser/base/content/midbrowser.xul
<asac> i already pushed the toolbar to bottom
<cwong1> yes
<asac> you may want to remove things you currently remove in localstore.rdf directly in that .xul file
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> cool
<asac> so we don't need localstore.rdf hack
<cwong1> gd
<asac> though we ship the localstore.rdf atm
<asac> however we should remember to remove it once we have our own window finished
<asac> ok are you looking in midbrowser.xul?
<cwong1> y
<gnomefreak> asac: i think iceape-calendar is the reason for gnomebaker since it states broken package and when you fix it i cant install -calendar and its fixed in 1.1.4 :)
<asac> cwong1: as you see it currently pulls alsmost everything in from browser.jar
<cwong1> y
<asac> cwong1: e.g. see chrome://browser/...
<cwong1> y
<asac> that is fine and we want to reuse as much from browser/ tree directly without creating copies which would be a pain to keep in sync with firefox
<cwong1> agree
<asac> cwong1: in addition to chrome ... there are #include ...
<asac> things
<cwong1> I see them
<asac> those are expended during build
<cwong1> rght
<asac> for instance in browser-sets.inc
<asac> there are lots of commands defined
<asac> we probably want to include them directly and then use the commands we want in our own menu
<asac> e.g. replace what midbrowser.xul currently has as menu, but reuse commands from browser-sets.inc
<cwong1> sound resonable
<asac> you think you can manage it?
<asac> :)
<asac> or at least try?
<cwong1> :)
<cwong1> Will do
<asac> e.g. removing current menu ... replacing with just a menubar with one single menu
<asac> which is what will be the hildon menu later
<asac> e.g. just "File" ... maybe call the menu "Midbrowser Menu"
<asac> cwong1: and strip what you currently disabled from midbrowser.xul completely
<asac> i think that would bring us a good step in right direction
<asac> but maybe start with building the unmodified working tree first
<cwong1> asac: let me take a look at the hildon's menu system and see how it works first before making this change.
<asac> cwong1: why?
<asac> cwong1: its just "one" menu
<asac> so just create a menu with the entries from the spec
<cwong1> I am not so sure about that...  Just give me a few minutes to look into this...
<asac> cwong1: from what i know its one application window which you can overload on per-window base
<cwong1> asac:yes its a one application window.  but they have speical apis to add menus to the menu system....just give me a few minutes to look into this.
<asac> cwong1: ok let me know
<cwong1> will do
<gnomefreak> asac: did you see anything in the debdiff that caught your eye?
<asac> gnomefreak: sorry no time so far
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: give me link again
<gnomefreak> ill post a new one when this is done i had to change a few things
<gnomefreak> just building source atm no time for binaries since i already have them :)
* gnomefreak trying to get done at a good time today
<gnomefreak> 4.6 mb debdiff :(
<gnomefreak> ah i know why
<asac> gnomefreak: i am off ... will look later tonight
<gnomefreak> ok i will upload them you can pick from there
<asac> yes
<asac> please don't upload garbage debdiffs
<asac> filter out non debian changes if possible
<asac> with filterdiff
<gnomefreak> what is that?
<asac> its in patchutils package
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> you can filter by pattern
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> e.g. exclude diffs for files that are not below debian/
<asac> just play around with it and read manpage
<asac> cwong1: ok i have the feeling that you have a nice menu written when i return :) cu later or tomorrow
<cwong1> :)
<cwong1> later
<asac> just a short look :)
<asac> cwong1: you found your way already?
<asac> cwong1: or do you need more infos to get started?
<asac> more or less out again
<cwong1> asac: yes I found my way already..  I am just looking at the hildon stuffs now..
<levander> mail.yahoo.com is crash Firefox for me.  I think it's because I'm using their new interface and not their classic one.
<levander> Actually, it doesn't crash Firefox, it freezes up the whole machine.
<gnomefreak> levander: how new is the UI for yahoo
<gnomefreak> levander: version of ubuntu and version of firefox
<levander> I think it's been in beta for awhile.  But, I even though I haven't used it in the past.  Today when I logged on, I was "auto-switched" to it.
<levander> gnomefreak: Whatever the latest is in Feisty.
<gnomefreak> levander: apt-cache policy firefox
<gnomefreak> levander: some people think 2.0.0.4 is latest
<levander> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ca/648914
<gnomefreak> installed version is?
<levander> 2.0.0.5
<gnomefreak> levander: not the latest
<levander> +1-0ubuntu1
<levander> Okay, I see that. I'll try the latest later.
<gnomefreak> install 2.0.0.6
<gnomefreak> it should be in updates or security repos
<gnomefreak> again cant help you with your issue if you leave
<Ubulette> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<Ubulette> question. why does ff3-a5 only install debsearch and wikipedia in usr/share/firefox-granparadiso/searchplugins instead of all debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/searchplugins ?
<Ubulette> there's a bug related to that in LP
<asac> Ubulette: feel free to fix it
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> fix it for a7 not a5
<asac> its not intentional ... i just didn't care for that detail so far
<asac> yes :)
<asac> so fix a7 first
<Ubulette> I'm currently reviewing the debian/*.install files to see what's wrong
* gnomefreak breaking shit
<asac> Ubulette: does make make install work with a7 for you?
<Ubulette> well, I was just reviewing your "official" a5 diff
<asac> ah ... well a5 is dying ... long live a7 ;)
<Ubulette> to understand why it breaks bookmarks in a7
<asac> ah
<asac> well ... better look at the diff whats installed and whats  in dist/
<gnomefreak> asac: diff between sids debian and ubuntu debian dir is http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Iceape/ with source, im building debdiff from ubuntus 1.1.1 to 1.1.4
<asac> Ubulette: when building a7
<asac> Ubulette: that will be more helpful
<Ubulette> dist is okay for me. a5 *.install on a7 sources is not
<asac> Ubulette: right ... so to fix isntall look at dist in a7 and see what is missing in .install /links
<asac> Ubulette: i just want to point out that looking at a5 .install won't help much
<Ubulette> yep, that's what I'm doing (a7 sources & dist) but instead of starting from scratch, I'm trying to fix a5 diff
<asac> well i don't understand, but that doesn't matter much
<Ubulette> I've fixed LP #122737 already
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122737 in firefox-granparadiso "No default search engines" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122737
<asac> from my point of view a5 doesn't need to be fixed
<asac> as long as we have no idea what is missing in a7
<asac> so investigating there looks more important ... but if you want to fix search engines ... go ahead
<Ubulette> lol, I don't care about a5. Just a5 diff as a starting point for a7 debs
<asac> it should be similar for a7 and a5
<asac> Ubulette: we have a7
<asac> debs
<Ubulette> do you ? where ?
<gnomefreak> yeah where
* gnomefreak didnt build it
<asac> i think i pushed to mt branch
<asac> but let me see
<asac> ok ... i forgot to push :)
<asac> its now in mozillateam trunk branch on code.launchpad.net/firefox/
<asac> better start with that
<asac> but is probably broken
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: does it build with your changes?
<asac> i hope so
<asac> but it fails in make install most likely
<gnomefreak> if so while im waiting for you to look at this pos ill build it
<asac> otherwise ... if you start with a5 ... its probably fine as well
<Ubulette> can I just fetch a7 diff ? or do I have to bzr the whole thing ?
<asac> well bzr
<asac> but please use bzr anyway if possible :)
<gnomefreak> or give me a day or so and ill upload the diff
<Ubulette> well, I feel like fixing it today ;)
<asac> Ubulette: thanks
<asac> i am out now
<asac> i am fine with whatever you do to get granparadiso build ... at best push a fixed branch to launchpad and let me merge it to my granparadiso
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/granparadiso
<asac> thats the a5 branch
<Ubulette> let me see what I can do 1st :) I'll keep you posted
<asac> sure ... i am gone though for a few hours
<Ubulette> ++
<asac> Ubulette: one more thing ... if a7 doesn't have the fix for https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=389673 ... then you will run into arbitrary issues with make install
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 389673 in Build Config "Fix "make install" to copy from dist/ rather than recursive makefile traversal" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<asac> consider to pull that patch
<asac> to get make install fixed (in theory)
<asac> ok out
* gnomefreak gonna be gone for a while myself asac everything is uploaded to http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Iceape/ my head hurts atm so please feel free to yell screen and curse later ;)
<Ubulette> all: just one generic question, how do you know where FF expects its files to be stored ? (ie /usr/lib/ff vs /usr/share/ff). I ask because in dist, there're all in /usr/lib/ff but *.install split them.
<asac> Ubulette: you have to know how mozilla works
<asac> as a general rule: everything new goes to firefox
<asac> except its a header which would go to firefox-dev
<asac> but install files are already pretty generic iirc
<asac> most likely its mozilla buildsystem that misses files during make install
<asac> that it installs to dist/bin/...
<asac> 21:11 < asac> Ubulette: you have to know how mozilla works
<asac> 21:11 < asac> as a general rule: everything new goes to firefox
<asac> 21:11 < asac> except its a header which would go to firefox-dev
<asac> 21:11 < asac> but install files are already pretty generic iirc
<asac> 21:11 < asac> most likely its mozilla buildsystem that misses files during make install
<asac> 21:11 < asac> that it installs to dist/bin/...
<gnomefreak> testing trunk atm
<gnomefreak> but not here while it builds
<asac> me neither
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette_> got disconnected. I said " I'll apply moz bug 389673 patch on a7 src first then rebuild and review"
<gnomefreak> btw if complaints come in about codecs not installing from firefox gnome-app-install is borked im poking mvo tomorrow as he asked me to
* Ubulette_ away while buliding a7+389673
<Ubulette_> do'h, patch failed. I have to redo it 1st :P
<gnomefreak> iirc that patch was already applied upstream i fyou mean makeinstall patch
<Ubulette> I'm working on a7 src, not trunk
<Ubulette> it's an easy fix anyway, just no xulrunner in there
<Ubulette> hmm.. with #389673 patch, make install is now failing
<Ubulette> and there's not tons of "Warning: package error or possible missing or unnecessary file" messages
<Ubulette> asac, just bzr your stuff, it's still a5 without the make install patch (which breaks your granparadiso-fsh btw)
<Ubulette> (s/not tons of/tons of/)
<Jazzva> asac: Do you know if there's a required size of icons for gnome-app-install? is 32x32 enough :)?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-08
<asac> Jazzva: i think so
<asac> can find out tomorrow
<asac> what size do other icons have
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> Well, the smallest is 32x32
<Jazzva> Others are mostly 128x128
<Jazzva> asac ^
<Jazzva> In xpm
<Ubulette> asac, help :)
<asac> Jazzva: then using 32x32 is ok
<asac> Ubulette: how?
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> (cd ../../dist/firefox && tar -cvhf - .) | \
<Ubulette>           (cd /src/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/debian/tmp//usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso && tar -xf -)
<Ubulette> cd: 2: can't cd to /src/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/debian/tmp//usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso
<Ubulette> this is were my build fails
<Ubulette> thought the 1st line was supposed to create the missing dir.. it didn't
<asac> yeah .. which probvably means that make install doesn't install things
<Ubulette> oops
<Ubulette> 1st line missing
<asac> we do make install DESTDIR=debian/tmp/
<Ubulette>  /src/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/build-tree/mozilla/config/nsinstall -D /src/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/debian/tmp//usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso
<asac> Ubulette: what is in /src/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/debian/tmp//usr/lib/
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> nothing at that point. debian/tmp is still empty
<Ubulette> nsinstall -D is supposed to create it just before the tar | tar
<asac> well .. but the compile succeeded?
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> or is this right in the beginning?
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> nope, the end
<Ubulette> it's make install
<asac> have you tried to run make install DESTDIR=/tmp/testinstall
<asac> and see if all is properly installed beneath /tmp/testinstall?
<asac> e.g. you can run make install in build-tree/mozilla
<Ubulette> yep. worked
<asac> yes ... which is what i saw
<asac> question is why does it fail if its run through debian/rules
<asac> but not if manually
<Ubulette> exactly
<asac> i managed to run exactly the same command that debian/rules runs manually
<asac> Ubulette: so it fails lik
<asac> 00:37 < Ubulette>  /src/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/build-tree/mozilla/config/nsinstall -D  /src/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/debian/tmp//usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso
<asac> ??
<asac> is that the first command run if you run make install manually?
<Ubulette> this did nothing apparently but manually, it works fine
<Ubulette> I can post my full logs
<asac> the double / isn't a probloem, right?
<asac> Ubulette: well ... i am as smart as you are ... i just know that i ran into the same problem
<Ubulette> manually, the double / is not a problem
<asac> and had no time to look into it
<asac> it looks like its an environment thing
<Ubulette> asac, you seems to master this whole mozilla maze. I don't :)
<asac> if you can figure out what is different in environment when run through debian/rules compared to manually then you are a hero :)
<Ubulette> well, env is the same, ie a very very limited chrooted bootstrap
<asac> well ... but if env is the same and everything else is the same then we should see same result
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> but we don't ... which is why i guess that env is different
<asac> as i don't see whatelse might be different
<asac> Ubulette: oh
<asac> Ubulette: pleasae try this:
<asac> chose a different upstream version
<asac> maybe its some path expansion thing and ~ confuses something
<asac> (stupid guess ... but worth a try)
<Jazzva> asac: I'm also making .desktop files, since none of these packages have one (I don't know why I expected they will (Oh, yeah... I wasn't looking forward to making a whole bunch of .desktops :)))... Hope that's ok with gnome-app-install.
<asac> so maybe try if building with upstream version name firefox-granparadiso-3.0a7 helps
<asac> Ubulette: i had some discussion with debian maintainer who had issues if upstream directory had a tilde in its name
<asac> though i think it was unrelated to mozilla build system ... but who knows :)
<asac> Jazzva: yes thats the idea
<asac> Jazzva: create .desktop files
<asac> inject .png
<Jazzva> ...xpm :)
<asac> Jazzva: and finally add Mime-Type: ... to those desktop files
<asac> so we can search for firefox/thunderbird et al extensions by mime-type
<asac> yeah .xpm is good as well
<Jazzva> asac: As soon as I talk to g... (have nick in logfile) about Mime-Type :).
<asac> i think good practice is to leave out file extension in desktop file
<asac> glatzor
<Ubulette> ok, i'll debug the hard way.
<asac> Jazzva: if glatzor says that he hasn't hard-coded a mime-type so far, just let me know and I will give you one
<asac> Ubulette: cool :)
<asac> Ubulette: but how?
<asac> Ubulette: the patch applied cleanly, right?
<Ubulette> let's insert a strace in rules.mk
<asac> the make install patch i mean
<Ubulette> which patch ?
<Jazzva> asac: Ok... Off for a while... Have fun debugging :).
<asac> Jazzva: thanks
<asac> :)
<cwong1> asac:  I am having problem running the midbrowser built off of the WORKING branch.  It takes a long long time before it comes up.  And I see 2 tabs in the browser, one labeled with (Unttled) and the other is loading the home page.  Do you have the same problem I do?
<Ubulette> asac, I've created debian/patches/50_from_bugzilla_fix_make_install.patch which is bugzilla minus xulrunner patch
<asac> ok
<asac> cwong1: the two homepages are a feature
<asac> cwong1: its called milestone feature ... and you get that when you upgrade
<asac> cwong1: for taking long time before it comes up ... i don't see that
<asac> cwong1: in my chroot it always takes a bunch of time because of high X latency i guess
<cwong1> asac: hmmmm  I thought the damn thing was hung
<asac> do you run in chroot?
<cwong1> asac: Yes.  I am using the image that I created with image creator
<asac> and xephyr?
<cwong1> asac: yes
<asac> in general i don't see any reason why it would take longer to start up
<asac> remember that working still has hildon window
<asac> so maybe thats the difference
<cwong1> asac: I disabled that from nswindow.cpp
<asac> ok
<asac> how?
<asac> patched reverse?
<cwong1> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> so what do you test? starting from dist/bin ?
<cwong1> btw, what is the "Utitle"page points to?
<cwong1> yes
<cwong1> I cd to dist/bin and enter ./midbrowser
<asac> cwong1: are you sure it takes longer then previous midbrowser?
<cwong1> yes a lot longer.
<cwong1> hmm may be its because I dont have the proxy setup and it waited the page to time out
<asac> well .. sounds reasonable :)
<asac> cwong1: maybe compare startup time right after removing ~/.mozilla/midbrowser
<cwong1> ok I will play around with it and see.. thanks
<asac> e.g. with fresh profile
<asac> we can talk about the start pages on another day
<cwong1> yes
<asac> for now get the menu assembled :)
<cwong1> I do see the toolbar on the bottom.. looks good.
<cwong1> yeap
<asac> and strip what is currently excluded by localstore.rdf out of midbrowser.xul :)
<cwong1> will do
<asac> for the milestone pages:
<asac> everytime mozilla detects that you upgraded to another build it will try to display a release notes page
<asac> in addition to homepage
<cwong1> ok didnt know that
<asac> we have to discuss if we want that .... or what we want
<asac> in ubuntu we have turned this feature completely off for firefox
<asac> its a simple solution, but since we are real upstream we might want a bit more
<cwong1> that's what I was thinking.
<cwong1> disable it completely
<asac> yeah ... but it requires a patch against upstream firefox
<asac> which is not good
<asac> better: setup a release notes page on moblin.org :)
<asac> we can patch it for ubuntu package like we do for firefox
<asac> ... if we want
<cwong1> we can decide on this when Bob comes back next week
<asac> sure
<asac> its not really pressing i hope
<cwong1> no
<asac> after all its a simple thing to change
<asac> just remember to keep it on radar
<cwong1> y
<cwong1> back to working on menu..:)
<asac> cool :)
<Ubulette> do'h, I have to recompile everything once again
<asac> Ubulette: why?
<asac> usually i just rerun dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc
<asac> to retry make install
<asac> only
<Ubulette> there's a clean at the beginning
<Ubulette> no ?
<asac> no
<asac>  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc
<asac> will just clean your make install
<asac> not the whole build
<asac> e.g. debian/tmp debian/PACKAGNAME wil be cleaned
<asac> and make install rerun
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> just give it a try
<asac> saves you 30-60 minutes
<Ubulette> hmm, strace is interesting.
<Ubulette> mkdir("/src/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/debian/tmp", 0777) = 0
<Ubulette> stat64("/src/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/debian/tmp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0
<Ubulette> it wants the dir in 777, it's created in 755, then nsinstall is lost
<asac> well
<asac> why would it get lost then?
<asac> Ubulette: when you run make install DESTDIR=... manually
<asac> is DESTDIR afterwards 777 ?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> so thats not the issue then
<asac> Ubulette: try if make install DESTDIR=/tmp/test-1.0~4asda/ works
<asac> maybe its indeed the tilde
<asac> though i doubt that you would see any crazy expansion in bash
<asac> but maybe in the new install:: rule in config/rules.mk
<Ubulette> I don't have tilde anywhere
<Ubulette> I build in /src
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182412
<Ubulette> see by yourself
<asac> Ubulette: e.g. /src/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/debian/tmp//usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso
<asac> there is tilde:
<asac> adiso-3.0~alph
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> please test the make install above
<asac> make install DESTDIR=/tmp/test-1.0~4asda/
<asac> and see if /tmp/test-1.0~4asda/ is empty afterwards
<asac> or fails
<Ubulette> bingo
<Ubulette> fails
<asac> yeah cool
<asac> thats not nice ... but a direction
<asac> ok so look in the patch
<asac> the make_install one
<asac> there should be some place where the DESTDIR gets expanded
<Ubulette> reading...
<asac> yes thats fine
<asac> anyway ... iam sure there is some code that chokes on tilde in DESTDIR in https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=274304
<asac> Ubulette: maybe its NSINSTALL?
<Ubulette> it's in C so no ~ expansion
<asac> welll i guess it happens before
<gnomefreak> asac: trunk is still FTBFS
<gnomefreak> same spot too
<gnomefreak> let me look at somehting
<asac> Ubulette: maybe $(NSINSTALL) -D $(DESTDIR)$(installdir) need to be something like $(NSINSTALL) -D '$(DESTDIR)$(installdir)'
<asac> ?
* gnomefreak bets debian/tpm is empty
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> we are working on it as you may read :)
<gnomefreak> yep empty
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Ubulette> asac, nope as strace shows the cmd line is ok
<Ubulette> ie not expanded at the ~
<asac> Ubulette: tmp is created ... but no dir below, right?
<Ubulette> right
<asac> do you see any attempt to create or stat a dir below?
<asac> e.g. tmp/usr ?
<asac> or tmp/usr/lib/firefox* ... directly?
<Ubulette> no. see my pastebin above
<gnomefreak> by the looks of the failure here it looks like what you have is it
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, seems close now :)
<gnomefreak> it does but still this one has been bothering me for a while since the output doesnt match the error (sortof)
<asac> Ubulette: for me the strace looks like nsinstall fails to step down
<gnomefreak> (cd /home/gnomefreak/firefox/trunk/debian/tmp//usr/lib/firefox-trunk && tar -xf -)
<asac> Ubulette: e.g. it tries to mkdir for every level ... but always with just tmp
<gnomefreak> other than that it doesnt really play in tmp
<asac> Ubulette: does unix install -D ?
<asac> support -D i mean
<asac> if so ... try to replace NSINSTALL with SYSINSTALL in patch
<gnomefreak> i can only go so far up but rm -f -rf ../../dist/xpt is where the trouble seemed to have started, after that it lists paths /bin/..... and some have errors/warnings than when thats done it fails
<Ubulette> 2 secs, debugging nsinstall.c
<gnomefreak> it has to doesnt it
<gnomefreak> i see a -DD before the failure (a while before it)
<gnomefreak> thought i saw a -D
<asac> Ubulette: does nsinstall alone fail as well? e.g. just nsinstall -D /tmp/test~123123/usr/lib
<Ubulette> in shell, nsinstall -D is okay, not through dpkg-buildpackage
<asac> Ubulette: so ... not when run through make you mean
<asac> e.g. how about a simple make file ... with just
<asac> run:
<asac>    nsinstall -D /tmp/test-1.2~123/usr/lib ?
<asac> does that work?
<asac> i mean we had make install DESTDIR=... fail ... so te problem probably appears in combination with make
<asac> i bet most likely with $(DESTDIR) expansion in make
<asac> e.g. so above make snipped will work while
<asac> run:
<asac>   nsinstall -D $(XYZ)
<asac> will fail if run like
<asac> make XYZ=/tmp/test+1.x~123xca/usr/lib
<Ubulette> well, I don't think so. nsinstall -D is just a mkdirs which is a reccursive function calling mkdir.. and it seems clearly wrong
<asac> ... if it doesn't happen in makefiles with the expansion above then i don't know
<Ubulette> the call to mkdir in always debian/tmp instead of d/t/a d/t/a/b d/t/a/b/c etc.
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> it's all wrong within the C code
<asac> yeah the amount of mkdirs == depth of path below debian/ ?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> but why would it break in make and not from shell?
<asac> if its in C code?
<asac> it has to be something expansion'ish
<Ubulette> that's what I'm trying to find out
<asac> well ... does the Makefile above fail on make run DESTDIR=... ?
<asac> that would clearly help to evaluate
<Jazzva> Back and stuff... Off to those .desktops
<asac> Ubulette: what makes me feel scary is that mkdirs in nsinstall.c passes a non const char* down recursively
<asac> and even modifies this within recursion:
<asac> path[l - 2]  = 0;
<asac> might be right ... but looks hard to manage :)
<asac> so it modifies the path ... passes modified path to mkdirs recursively and upon return it runs mkdir with the path it previously modified to pass down?
<asac> that looks wierd
<Ubulette> found it. It's the double /
<asac> really?
<asac> you see that in code?
<asac> can you fix nsinstall.c ?
<Ubulette> I'm working on it
<asac> ok so you have to cut of trailing // before recursing
<asac> ok
<asac> atm it only strips leading double /
<asac> Ubulette: good luck :) ... i am going to bed now. Let me know about your findings please ... i will read logs when i wake up
<Ubulette> done.
<Ubulette> it works now
<asac> Ubulette: how?
<asac> patch ;) ?
<Ubulette> yep. 2 sec
<asac> sure
<Ubulette> how ? pastebin ?
<asac> at best push a ready branch to launchpad :)
<asac> but pastebin is ok as well
<asac> at least let me take a look through pastebin
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182420
<asac> ok so it was in-recursion modification?
<asac> of path?
<Ubulette> the idea is when the initial code see a //, it modify path, which is wrong for the inner mkdir
<Ubulette> I just keep the oringinal path (opath) and free it later
<asac> Ubulette: maybe the bug is in line 20 ?
<asac> i mean is that needed?
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> it should be zero because of while before
<asac> or because strend
<asac> oh i see
<asac> it does not restore all / before return
<asac> ok
<asac> ok thanks ... strdup looks like the more reasonable approach
<asac> assuming that nsinstall does not try to minimize memory usage for real of course
<Ubulette> should not be a problem. strdup does its own allocation
<Ubulette> it's basically malloc + strncpy
<asac> yeah
<asac> anyway ... its not as efficient as not duplicating mem :)
<asac> Ubulette: ok whats your lp id?
<asac> and name + email?
<Ubulette> ubulette
<Ubulette> my lp account is uptodate (email, ssh key, etc)
<asac> Ubulette: if you want you can push a paradiso alpha7 branch to launchpad
<asac> otherwise i will prepare it tomorrow
<Ubulette> never done that before. I'm used to package debs on my side :P
<Ubulette> I've designed a buildbot
<asac> https://launchpad.net/~ubulette
<asac> is "page not found"
<Ubulette> oops
<Ubulette> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~fta+launchpad
<Ubulette> it's based on my email
<asac> don't see any email on that page
<asac> anyway
<asac> Ubulette: if you want to contribute on the long run, get used to bzr ... ok good night ;)
<Ubulette> I'm used to cvs, svn, hg, git
<Ubulette> why not bzr :)
<asac> well then bzr should be easy
<asac> just commit yuor changes locally
<asac> and if ready push to sftp://$USER@bazaar.launchpad.net/~$USER/firefox/granparadiso
<asac> bzr push URL
<asac> ok night
<Ubulette> ok, I'll think about it. good night
<asac> ah ... start with my granparadiso branch of course
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/granparadiso
<Ubulette> btw, that patch, or something similar should go upstream
<Ubulette> I guess mozilla/nsprpub/config/nsinstall.c has to be patched too. It's a different version than mozilla/config/nsinstall.c but has the same flaw.
<Ubulette> I still need to review the *.install files as my debs are still broken.
<Ubulette> Got tons of "Warning: package error or possible missing or unnecessary file" since the make install patch. Got to figure out what that means too.
<Ubulette> tomorrow. Bed time now.
<gnomefreak> im off to bed finally, i will try to get on tomorrow but i have alot of work if my aunts pc is still failing to grab her email but we will see, iceape is done afaik let me know if you need anything else feel free to email me if im not here ill try to check email tomorrow.
<hjmf> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 08 Aug 12:00: Edubuntu | 09 Aug 15:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Aug 04:00: MOTU Team | 11 Aug 17:00: Xubuntu Developers | 14 Aug 15:00: Ubuntu Server Team meeting | 14 Aug 19:00: Technical Board
* hjmf is off 
<asac> Ubulette: can we make the patch more memory-sensitive by just removing the while that zeros double / ?
<asac> Ubulette: e.g. without strdup?
<asac> Ubulette: would be cool if you could commit your update to granparadiso-fsh as well as the nsinstall.c patch to bzr
<Jazzva> asac: Is it ok to take a logo of a service for it's extension icon? (for example StumbleUpon's logo)
<Jazzva> Also, do I need to have a Generic name field in .desktop for gnome-app-install? If I need, would "Firefox extension" be enough?
<Ubulette> hi
<Jazzva> morning :) (well, good afternoon)
<Ubulette> asac, for the double / patch, Iet me see what I can think of.
<asac> Jazzva: if the icon looks good and is not non-free then yes
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, and if I cant find an icon should I leave it without it or use firefox logo?
<asac> Ubulette: i have a fix for that already
<asac> Ubulette: wait a sec
<Ubulette> I have one too
<asac> Ubulette: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/patches/fix_nsinstall_on_double_slash.patch
<asac> Ubulette: please use bzr ... otherwise we will duplicate work
<asac> Ubulette: ok i am pushing what i have so far to the mozillateam granparadiso branch
<Ubulette> my guess is that the code you remove is useful for some platforms
<Ubulette> not for linux/unix
<asac> Ubulette: at best start with that one and commit your changes locally and then push it to bzr branch
<asac> so i can merge it for release
<asac> Ubulette: might be
* Ubulette is on the phone. brb
<asac> Ubulette: however ... since the current code would break on any platform i doubt that the code was really tailored for needs of different platforms
<asac> i think it was just ment to be smart ... minimizing memory + minimizing recursion
<Ubulette> back
<Ubulette> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182527
<Ubulette> that does the work and still removes trailing slashes to mkdir
<asac> Ubulette: well
<asac> i don't think this will fix the issue for us
<asac> as it will still set / to zero further down the recursion
<asac> if you want to remove trailing / you have to remember all positions and set them back to / after recursion
<Ubulette> no. tested on my tree. I works as good as my strdup
<asac> well it doesn't do anything as i see now
<asac> it just fast-forwards to the last /
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> it does move backward
<asac> yes of course
<asac> ok
<asac> Ubulette: ok please start with current mozillateam branch ... update the patch i currently have and then see how far we get
<asac> afaict it should at least install all things
<asac> sftp://asac@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/granparadiso/
<asac> bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/granparadiso
<asac> then go
<asac> :)
<asac> i would refrain from working on that branch then for today ;)
<Ubulette> how do I start ? bzr co or bzr branch ?
<asac> like above
<asac> then you commit for each change like you do in cvs
<asac> and when you are done you push it to your private branch in launchpad and let me know so i can merge it in release branch
<asac> e.g. when done do
<asac> bzr push sftp://ubulette@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubulette/firefox/granparadiso/
<asac> Ubulette: there is an example on how to build midbrowser using bzr builddeb
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Build/Bzr?highlight=%28mozillateam%29%7C%28bzr%29
<asac> i think you can easily adapt that ;)
<asac> otherwise you can build as usual ... just ensure that the tar.bz2 is in top level directory of branch when running dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot or whatever
<asac> if you want to use bzr builddeb just make tarballs directory next to where you checked out the bzr branch and put the orig.tar.gz in there
<asac> (like in wiki)
<Ubulette> must my local bzr dir be fixed ? I mean, I work in very volatile chroots that gets erased very quickly
<asac> would be a good idea to have it fixed
<asac> you can pass --builder option to bzr builddeb
<Ubulette> so I have to mount it into the chroot
<asac> if you want to use pbuilder
<Ubulette> no pbuilder
<asac> i usually mount my home into chroot ... but i use stable chroots
<asac> e.g. no pbuilder for me :)
<asac> ok fine ... i like people that don't use pbuilder ;)
<asac> at least for development
<asac> do you need instructions on how to use quilt?
<asac> e.g. to produce patches in debian/patches/ ?
<Ubulette> yeah, maybe. I'm not very familiar with projects that starts with an packed source tarball
<Ubulette> s/an/a
<asac> well its like using quilt for not embeeded tarball
<asac> just do a dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot ... and abort when patches are applied
<asac> then you can go into build-area/mozilla
<asac> and just use quilt
<asac> e.g. quilt push -a (to apply all)
<asac> quilt pop -a (to unapply all)
<asac> quilt refresh --diffstat -U8 to update a patch (e.g. after modifying nsinstall.c)
<asac> btw, i patches nspr nsinstall.c as well
<asac> quilt needs some excersize ... but its damn good when working on huge code-bases like ffox
<asac> compared to dpatch or even simple patch
<asac> because you can just work in tree to produce/update patches
<asac> no need top copy whole tree for each edit
<Ubulette> asac, what's "bzr bd --merge ." for ?
<asac> bzr bd == bzr builddeb
<asac> --merge means that you want to merge your bzr tree with the orig.tar.gz
<asac> e.g. we just have debian/ directory in bzr
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> you said you committed the patch, right ?
<Ubulette> I can't see it
<asac> Ubulette: debian/patches/fix_nsinstall_on_double_slash.patch
<Ubulette> not there
<asac> well
<asac> its not yet synched to http
<asac> holy shit
<Ubulette> there's a bzr:// ?
<asac> let me check that with bzrlp guys
<asac> no ssh
<asac> but only if you have access
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> ok pushing somewhere else
<asac> takes a minute
<asac> Ubulette: in 5 minutes you can branch from http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/bzr/granparadiso/
<Ubulette> do I need to trash my branch or just branch yours on top of it ?
<asac> no just pull mine on top
<asac> actually you should now be able to just pull
<asac> e.g. try bzr pull
<asac> bzrlp guys synched it manually now
<asac> Ubulette: ^^
<asac> ok i am grabbing some food ... the branch in launchpad should be up-to-date now ... it should be revision 35
<asac> (see bzr info ... or bzr log)
<asac> if it still isn't then try to pull my branch on top of it
<asac> in about 3-4 minutes i guess it should be ready
<Ubulette> bzr pull worked. rev35, good
<asac> yeah
<asac> fine
<asac> i am out for lunch then
<Ubulette> well, let's build that once to see how it is compared to mine
<asac> yes ... it should build iirc
<Ubulette> should take me 45 min :(
<asac> at least things get installed in debian/tmp
<asac> Ubulette: use
<asac> bzr bd --merge --dont-purge .
<asac> if you want to use bzr bd
<asac> then you can just work in build-area/firefox*
<asac> as usual
<asac> otherwise if build succeed the build tree gets wiped (e.g. without --dont-purge)
<Ubulette> ok but I need to buiild it at least once right ?
<asac> Ubulette: yes
<Ubulette> ok, good.
<asac> well you can abort right after patching if you want to modify patch right in front
<asac> but i htink you want a full build anyways
<Ubulette> yep. Glad I'm not already lost
<Ubulette> :)
* asac hugs Ubulette :)
<asac> ok lunch
<Ubulette> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "bd"
<Ubulette> lol
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Have you installed bzr-builddeb :)?
<Ubulette> no but I will
<Jazzva> Ok... It will provide the bd :)...
<Ubulette> done
<Ubulette> thx
<Jazzva> No prob...
<Ubulette> bzr: ERROR: Unprintable exception DebianError: dict={'_preformatted_string': None}, fmt='A Debian packaging error occurred: %(message)s', error=KeyError('message',)
<Ubulette> should I pass my key ?
<Jazzva> Hmm... not sure. I didn't get that error.
<Jazzva> Though I have my key set in bashrc...
<Ubulette> where should I bzr bd from ?
<Jazzva> From the source dir...
<Jazzva> Just like the usual dpkg-buildpackage...
<Ubulette> at that point, I only have the debian dir.
<Jazzva> Uh-huh... have you tried to put the whole source dir along with debian/ and then bzr bd?
<Ubulette> already have orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> I see. it's expecting a different structure.
<Jazzva> As far as I know, you should have orig.tar.gz in tarballs/ and full source in <program-name>/. The bzr bd should be run from <program-name>
<Jazzva> <program-name>
<Jazzva> <program-name>/
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> tarballs/ and <program-name>/ need to be in the same dir
<Jazzva> and the build will go on in build-area/
<Ubulette> wanted to be imaginative but it doesn't like it :0
<Ubulette> yep fixed.
<Ubulette> it's building
<Jazzva> Cool :)...
<asac> ok i am back :)
<asac> Ubulette: when you see not-parsable errors in bzr bd its usually a missing tarball
<Ubulette> just wanted to organize my stuff differently. didn't like it. fixed
<Ubulette> hmm, fix_make_install.patch is not the fix from buzilla right ?
<Ubulette> bugzilla
<Ubulette> mine is much bigger
<Ubulette> and you still have fix_toolkit_xre_install.patch which is no longer necessary
<Ubulette> why don't you "number" your patches like other projects ?
<asac> Ubulette: its the fix from mozilla .. but adapted
<asac> because there are patches that intersect with that one
<asac> Ubulette: series file gives you order
<asac> Ubulette: fix_tookit_xre_install.patch is different now
<Ubulette> i know but I just find it easier to see numbers so I can easily track the changes. well, doesn't really matter
<asac> Ubulette: its just needed so build doesn't fail
<asac> Ubulette: to see the order just type:
<asac> quilt series
<Jazzva> asac: .desktops and icons are pretty much done. Just need to find glatzor and ask him about those Mime-Type's.
<Jazzva> (and then to test-build)
<asac> Jazzva: yes thanks
<asac> Jazzva: let me try to figure out
<asac> should be in latest gnome-app-install code
<Jazzva> asac: No prob... Sorry it took two days to finish them...
<asac> thats not a problem at all :)
<asac> Jazzva: can you push your current work somewhere?
<asac> e.g. to a private branch?
<Jazzva> asac: Umm... Just to give it a final touch :).
<asac> Jazzva: you can push now ... then push again when done :)
<Jazzva> Should I commit one-by-one extension or can I do "bzr add * / bzr commit"?
<Jazzva> give me a moment to also copy desktop files and update gnome-app-install...
<asac> Jazzva: at best one by one
<asac> e.g. in bundles
<asac> extension desktop file + icon == one commit
<Jazzva> Ok... That's what I thought :)
<asac> then as last commit update changelog
<asac> though you might leave changelog composing to release branch maintainer
<asac> if you don't want to bother
<Jazzva> Few questions... Do I need to leave "StartupWMClass=Firefox-bin"?
<asac> no that entry can be dropped
<asac> you have an example .desktop ?
<asac> pastebin maybe?
<Jazzva> Just a sec
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33040/
<Jazzva> I wasn't sure about some fields... That's another thing that I was planning to see with glatzor
<Jazzva> I don't think it needs the Terminal, X-MultipleArgs fields...
<Jazzva> brb
<asac> Jazzva: ok ... just try to get glatzor on line :)
<asac> i think he is usually available in the evening (Central Europe)
<Jazzva> asac: back
<asac> yay
<Jazzva> Well, I'll be going off in an hour or so and will be back by 9 (gmt+1)
<Jazzva> Hope I'll catch him then :)
<Jazzva> Saw the pastebin?
<Jazzva> Mime-Type line isn't pasted correctly :)... I pasted it from nano...
<Jazzva> A little more about file :). Name has the "<extension-name> extension for Firefox" format
<Jazzva> Comment is usually pasted (and edited) from short Descritpion (apt-cache show)
<Jazzva> GenericName is always "Firefox extension"
<Ubulette> asac, build failed
<Jazzva> (except for Ubuntu theme "GenericName=Firefox theme")
<asac> Ubulette: probably in debhelper install right?
<Jazzva> Icon is <extension-name>.xpm
<asac> Ubulette: or how did it fail?
<Ubulette> dh_install: firefox-granparadiso-dom-inspector missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-*/extensions/inspector@mozilla.org), aborting
<Ubulette> make: *** [binary-install/firefox-granparadiso-dom-inspector]  Error 1
<Ubulette> bzr: ERROR: The build failed.
<asac> Ubulette: yes
<Jazzva> And that's it
<asac> Ubulette: the directory layout might have changed
<asac> how does the structure look like below debian/tmp/ ?
<asac> e.g. where is inspector@mozilla.org
<asac> Ubulette: in worst caes inspector isn't installed at all anymore ... but take a look
<Ubulette> debian/tmp/extensions/inspector@mozilla.org
<asac> Jazzva: i think you just need Icon + Name + Comment + GenericName + Mime-Type ... but no guarantees
<asac> Ubulette: wow
<asac> well ... try to modify the firefox-granparadiso-dom-inspector.* files accordingly then
<Ubulette> seems broken to me
<asac> Ubulette: is inspector somewhere below build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin ?
<Jazzva> asac: Ok... I'll remove the StartupWMClass field and push to my branch. Is that ok?
<asac> Jazzva: remove as much as possible :)
<asac> and yes ... push to your branch early :)
<asac> you can later correct things anyway
<Ubulette> there are tons of files directly under debian/tmp (ie not even in usr/bin usr/lib etc ..)
<Jazzva> asac: Well, ok :)... *sends_empty
<asac> Ubulette: can you paste a ls of debian/tmp `
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> *sends_empty_desktop_files* ...there :D...
<Jazzva> Just kidding :).
<asac> hehe
<asac> Ubulette: you said that my fix_install patch is much smaller then what you had?
<asac> maybe thatst the culprit ... i mean i merged things in, but maybe i forgot to refresh some files to the patch
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/tmp/list.txt
<asac> Ubulette: ok we have to redo the  patch
<Ubulette> that's a find ..../debian/tmp
<asac> i apparently have forgotten lots of files
<asac> i can do that if you want
<Ubulette> I can try mine
<asac> yeah ... might not apply though
<Ubulette> well, it will hurt granparadiso-fsh
<asac> as it intersects with other patches
<Ubulette> only this one
<asac> welll ... then adapt your patch
<Ubulette> in my tree, i apply 50_from_bugzilla_fix_make_install.patch 1st, then an updated version of granparadiso-fsh, then no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch and ftbfs-with-branding-dir
<Ubulette> but I also have a dh_install error
<asac> Ubulette: ok i have an updated patch
<asac> Ubulette: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/patches/fix_make_install.patch
<asac> Ubulette:  i think if you unapply the current ... then apply this and run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc
<asac> you should be able to try incremental
<asac> i pushed it mozilleteam branch as well ... though i have no idea if it got synched
<asac> oh yes ... it synched
<asac> so just bzr pull
<asac> should bring you
<Jazzva> asac: One more thing: should I run update-menu script before every commit, or can I run it just at the end? (the first one seems more logical to me)
<Ubulette> can I mix bzr db and dpkg-buildpackage ? seems they don't use the same dir (../build-area vs build-tree)
<asac> Jazzva: i have no idea about the package ... if you need to update some file on each change ... please commit the modified file in a separate commit
<asac> Ubulette: don't get confused :)
<asac> Ubulette: bzr bd  will create a merged build tree in build-area
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage will create a build-tree inside the build-tree during build
<Ubulette> oh
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, I think I mixed something :D... I forgot that is a script that does bzr add for me (and some other updates)
<asac> if you work in build-area/ .... be sure that you pushed back your changes to your bzr tree before you run bzr bd next time
<asac> as bzr bd will wipe the previous tree in build-area
<asac> ... unless you provide some optino (see bzr help bd)
<asac> Jazzva: i have no idea what your problem is :) ... as long as you haven't published (pushed) you can do bzr uncommit
<asac> to undo commits
<asac> the modifications will be kept as modified files if you uncommit
<Jazzva> asac: Thanks, I think I sorted it out :)
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> asac: There is a script that will see if there is a new menu-data available, fetch it, then apply it and after that apply all changes that were published online... Which I don't need currently, so I won't run that script :)
<asac> Jazzva: gnome-voice-control_0.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes is NEW
<asac> now waiting ftp-master approval
<asac> Jazzva: yeah
<Ubulette> asac, so now, I should just work in build-area/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/{build-tree/mozilla,debian}, right ?
<asac> unless you need to update something in bzr yes
<Jazzva> asac: Weee :D
<asac> Ubulette: if you are done there you copy all changes to your bzr tree and commit
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, that package is in revu too, but I can't access it in the last day or two :/... Can you nuke it (if you can access it)?
<asac> Jazzva: i cannot nuke things in revu
<asac> i think its ajmitch
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll say to him later... Thanks :)
<asac> Jazzva: doesn't matter much noch that its in official
<Jazzva> noch?
<Jazzva> now? :)
<asac> yes typo
<asac> much noch
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> Well, I suppose it doesn't, but I thought just not to make mess on REVU :)...
<asac> Jazzva: you have url?
<asac> then i can comment that its uploaded
<Jazzva> Just a sec to find it
<Jazzva> asac: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6336
<Jazzva> asac: But I still can't access revu :/ (though www.tauware.de is accessible)
<asac> well ... appears to be down then :)
<Ubulette> damn quilt. keeps saying no patches applied but they all are
<asac> quilt applied ?
<asac> is empty?
<asac> you have to be in build-tree/mozilla
<asac> when running quilt
<Ubulette> ahhh
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> just play around a bit
<asac> remember that you have to tell quilt that it should track some file changes with quilt add path/to/file/you/want/to/edit
<asac> before you modify
<Ubulette> how to I do that ?
<asac> unless the file is already in the patch that is currently on top
<asac> Ubulette: read above :)
<asac> quilt add path/to/file/you/want/to/edit
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> that will make the file be tracked in the patch that is currently on top
<asac> e.g. quilt top
<asac> will show you which one is currently on top
<asac> if you want a new patch:
<asac> quilt new name-of-new-patch
<asac> quilt add path/to/file/you/want/in/patch
<asac> then edit file
<asac> then
<asac> quilt refresh --diffstat- U8
<asac> quilt refresh --diffstat -U8
<asac> to get the diff into the new patch
<asac> you can look at the result before refreshing with
<asac> quilt diff
<Ubulette> ok. I need to get used to that before I do something useful
<asac> well ... just doing should do the trick in a few minutes i guess :)
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> to patch several files, i just have to new, add all those files separately, then edit and refresh, right ?
<asac> yes
<asac> Ubulette: but if its about a thing another patch tries to tackle then just update that patch
<asac> e.g. pop/push until the patch you want to modify is on top
<asac> then add all files you want in that patch (in addition to what is already tracked there) ... and then refresh
<asac> if done test with quilt pop -a; quilt push -a if everything still applies cleanly
<asac> then done
<Ubulette> ok, got it. thx
<asac> if you want to earn bonus points, then document the patch at the top of the patchfile (e.g. before the diffstat) :)
<asac> actually I should do that with all patches ... but often i am too lazy :/
<asac> which is no excuse of course
<asac> granparadiso patches are not that important to document ... but firefox main package needs higher standards because we regularaly have to submit patches to upstreawm to be allowed to use their trademark
<asac> most firefox patches should be documented though ... but someone should go through ... refresh themm ... and document those that lack documentation ;)
<Ubulette> and to add an existing patch file ?
<asac> quilt new HOWEVERYOUWANTTONAMEIT
<Jazzva> asac: mozilla-ctxextensions have desc "Context Menu extensions for Iceweasel". Should I switch it to Firefox?
<asac> then quilt fold -p <striplevel> < /tmp/existing.patch
<asac> Ubulette: ^^
<asac> quilt fold is the keyword
<asac> it will add files automatically
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> but only if the patch applies cleanly
<asac> otherwise it will rollback
<asac> but you need to call refresh after fold still iirc
<Jazzva> have/has
<asac> Jazzva: use Firefox/Iceweasel everywhere please
<asac> Jazzva: we will push app-install-data to debian asap
<Jazzva> Umm... everywhere? So, uncommit everything :)?
<asac> Jazzva: no you can do that in a second update
<Jazzva> I'll start from the original branch and change it :)
<asac> its not that important ... but if you are at it maybe use the combo
<asac> Jazzva: you can also just commit a new revision
<Jazzva> Easier that way... and less revisions :).
<asac> e.g. change files then commit them on top
<asac> Jazzva: i like that attitude
<asac> Jazzva: i try to be anal about getting distinct/complete patches before release as well
<Jazzva> asac: So do I :)...
<asac> at least get them as distinct/complete as possible for each release
<asac> Jazzva: cool ... like that :)
<Jazzva> asac: Thanks :)
<Ubulette> asac, just tried with your new version of fix_make_install.patch, it applies but refresh fails
<asac> Ubulette: he?
<Ubulette> Warning: trailing whitespace in line 394 of toolkit/mozapps/installer/packager.mk
<asac> thats not a problem
<asac> its just a warning
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> Ubulette: if you want to fix that you can pass --strip-trailing-whitespace as well
<asac> e.g. quilt refresh --diffstat -U8  --strip-trailing-whitespace
<asac> but i usually don't do that as it doesn't hurt
<Ubulette> cool
<asac> its just a hint that the file is not really clean ... because trailing whitespaces are evil (TM) :)
<asac> it shows that people don't care for code layout ;)
<Ubulette> need to keep track of all that. I have the memory of a golden fish
<asac> Ubulette: yeah
<asac> Ubulette: but i think we have already done all cases
<asac> Ubulette: and since you use it already it should be engraved into your brainform pretty quickly
<Jazzva> asac: One more thing... To rename GenericName from "Firefox ext/theme/whatever" to "Firefox/Iceweasel ..."?
<asac> Ubulette: you can always use quilt COMMAND --help
<asac> to get brief help on the command you are interested in
<asac> Jazzva: hmm
<asac> Jazzva: example?
<asac> Jazzva: but in general yes
<Jazzva> Name=Greasemonkey .... for Firefox/Iceweasel
<Jazzva> ...
<Jazzva> GenericName=Firefox/Iceweasel extension
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> well ... sounds too generic i would say
<Jazzva> Lol... What do you suggest? :)
<asac> but if XXXX extension is the way to go for generic name then its fine to do it the way you propose
<asac> Jazzva: no idea
<asac> i have no idea about the policy of GenericName
<Jazzva> Well, I've just applied the pattern I saw before...
<Jazzva> Example:
<asac> e.g. what info should be expressed
<Jazzva> Name=Firefox web browser
<Jazzva> GenericName=Web broser
<asac> yes ... note how "web browser" describes the purpose
<asac> Firefox extension is equivalent to Firefox application
<asac> imo
<Jazzva> Hmm...
<asac> yes ... but extension ~ application
<Jazzva> Well, I don' have an idea right now... To send this update now and then overwrite it when some idea pops?
<asac> GenericName=Firefox/Iceweasel user-scripts
<asac> GenericName=Firefox/Iceweasel user-script extension
<asac> maybe that
<Jazzva> Hmm... cool :D
<asac> no idea
<Jazzva> Sound nice... Will use it :)
<asac> Jazzva: don't get stuck on this .... just go ahead like youz think ... if there are complains we can fix them later
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> its just important that we get this data up asap
<asac> :)
<asac> which doesn't mean now ... but within a few days at least
<Jazzva> Will be done :)
<Jazzva> BTW, Firefox and Thunderbird don't have an icon in menu-data/icons/ dir. Should I add them later?
<asac> well lno idea if they are special cases
<asac> but in gnome-app-install you see an icon?
<Jazzva> That's why I ask...
<asac> if not we sould add it
<Jazzva> dunno... didn't try it. Will try that tonight
<asac> please look if firefox has an icon in gnome-app-install
<asac> otherwise we should add it
<Jazzva> Ok :)...
<asac> but probably in a different branch ... so glatzor can just review your branch for "extensions"
<asac> only
<Jazzva> Ok
<Jazzva> different brach - ubuntu.icons?
<Ubulette> talking about icons, grandpardiso icon is the blue planet alone, without the fox, is that expected ?
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... thats agreed with mofo
<asac> Ubulette: we use "official" granpardiso branding
<asac> which is that blue icon
<asac> on trunk we should go back to minefield branding (the bomb) once we have a build for trunk again
<asac> Ubulette: mozilla just ships stable branches with fox branding ... they distribute granparadiso with blue one as well
<Ubulette> hmm. ok
<Ubulette> asac, rebuild fails with your new patch
<Ubulette> very begining
<Ubulette> Makefile:85: *** target file `install' has both : and :: entries.  Stop.
<Ubulette> make[1] : Leaving directory `/src/bzr/build-area/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/build-tree/mozilla'
<asac> Ubulette: do we add an install:: target in some of our patches for top-level Makefile.in?
<asac> hmmm
<asac> Ubulette: in fix_make_install patch i remove install:: in Makefile.in
<Ubulette> in mozilla/toolkit/mozapps/installer/packager.mk
<asac> do you see an install:: in top level Makefile.in left?
<Ubulette> it's an include
<asac> so top-level includes packager.mk?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> no
<asac> i don't see that include in top-level
<asac> let me start the build ... and see if it fails that quick here too
<Ubulette> ix:~/bzr/build-area/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/build-tree/mozilla$ make
<Ubulette> Makefile:85: *** target file `install' has both : and :: entries.  Stop.
<asac> Ubulette: for me its building
<asac> at least its currently building
<asac> currently in js/ tree
<asac> Ubulette: what did you change?
<Ubulette> nothing.
<Ubulette> just replaced your patch, pop -a, push -a
<Ubulette> fine
<asac> hmm
<asac> for me rev 36 from mozillateam branch builds happily
<asac> can you see if you have a diff? against taht?
<Ubulette> I clearly have an install:: at line 85 of build-tree/mozilla/Makefile
<asac> well Makefile is not important ... do you see that in Makefile.in ?
<asac> in the end its important ... but it doesn't help to track
<asac> Ubulette: you must be missing something
<asac> please try rev36 from bzur
<asac> i have no install: in Makefile
<asac> Ubulette: you might need to recreate them
<asac> have you rerun config.status ?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> try to run ./config.status in top-level and see if install:: goes away
<asac> usually it should happen automatically if Makefile.in is touched ... but who knows
<asac> if you don't see install:: in Makefile.in then its worth a try
<Ubulette> worked
<asac> good
<asac> i think that should be enough to build incremental again then
<Ubulette> now build fails here:
<Ubulette> dh_install: firefox-granparadiso missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-*/firefox-granparadiso-bin), aborting
<Ubulette> make: *** [binary-install/firefox-granparadiso]  Error 1
<Ubulette> that's where I was yesterday in my tree
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> Ubulette: do you still see the garbage directly beneah debian/tmp ?
<Ubulette> no. everything is under debian/tmp/usr
<asac> ok
<asac> is there a -bin file in debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-*/
<asac> how is it called?
* asac guesses that we have to fix packager.mk in grandparadiso-fsh like fashion
<Ubulette> -rwxr-xr-x 1 bbot bbot  3959 Aug  8 15:07 firefox-granparadiso*
<Ubulette> -rwxr-xr-x 1 bbot bbot 57600 Aug  8 15:07 firefox-granparadiso-bin*
<asac> so "debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-*/firefox-granparadiso-bin" exists?
<Ubulette> no, it's in dist, no debian/tmp
<asac> please look like above
<asac> 18:30 < asac> is there a -bin file in debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-*/
<asac> 18:30 < asac> how is it called?
<Jazzva> asac: To update changelog with dch -i? I've added all extensions I had... Still have three Thunderbird's to finish (I forgot that (oops)).
<Ubulette> no bin
<asac> Ubulette: what is in that dir?
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... i am pretty sure we have to fix packager.mk
<asac> Ubulette: please look in granparadiso-fsh patch
<asac> quilt pop until its on top
<asac> then add packager.mk
<asac> and edit it accordingly
<asac> search for usages of $(MOZ_APP_NAME) and make
<asac> $(MOZ_APP_NAME)-granparadiso out of it
<Jazzva> asac: I'll add those for Thunderbird tonight... I'll have to go after push. Oh, and should I push to sftp://jazzva@bazaar.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data/ubuntu-firefox-ext?
<Ubulette> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182562
<asac> e.g. just replace like s/\$(MOZ_APP_NAME)/$(MOZ_APP_NAME)-granparadiso/g
<asac> Ubulette: yes looks like i expected
<asac> fix packager.mk and all will be good
<asac> but otherwise it looks fine
<asac> (ignoring -dev package for now)
<asac> Jazzva: how is the original branch named?
<asac> use the same branch name and add suffix: ".mozilla-extensions"
<Ubulette> asac, should I pop "at" or above ?
<asac> Ubulette: pop at
<asac> and refresh that patch
<asac> it belongs in that patch
<asac> e.g. the packager.mk diff
<asac> Ubulette: just look with quilt top
<asac> if its currently on top before you add/edit/refresh
<Jazzva> asac: ubuntu... Ok. Will do that. What about changelog :)? "dch -i"?
<asac> Ubulette: oh ... i notice that this will make things difficult
<asac> as make_install_ patch probably touches that file heavily as well
<Ubulette> but if I add there, is it an incremental patch or the same patch ?
<asac> either update that patch as well
<asac> or just create a new one on top
<asac> (sorry for confusion)
<asac> Ubulette: its the same patch
<asac> Ubulette: i want to have patches on per-feature
<asac> if you want a new patch directly on top of patch X ... just pop to patch X ... then quilt new et al
<asac> but thats not what we need here
<Ubulette> here, you want an updated granparadiso-fsh or an additionnal patch just after granparadiso-fsh ?
<asac> Ubulette: either update granparadiso-fsh (and in turn fix make install patch as well) ... or just add a completely new patch on top of everything
<asac> the former is preferred
<Ubulette> ok, got it
<asac> Ubulette: if you want you can also try to get granparadiso-fsh patch on top of make install
<asac> that would prepare the patch for easy replacement by upstream
<asac> e.g. if upstream applies the patch we just need to drop the make install patch and granparadiso-fsh will just apply
<Ubulette> maybe later :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> have fun ... and thanks a lot ... i guess after this you will be almost a master of quilt :)
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> grep -c MOZ_APP_NAME toolkit/mozapps/installer/packager.mk
<Ubulette> 0
<asac> Ubulette: you have to quilt push -a
<asac> so in the end you can either flip patches and then update granparadiso
<asac> or add a new patch
<asac> :)
<asac> i guess we want a new patch
<asac> i can do the flippage when integrating the changes
<Ubulette> ok, 2 matches after push -a. I understand now
<asac> Ubulette: i understand better now
<asac> Ubulette: maybe just fix the make-install patch itself
<asac> i did that for a few occurrences but apparently missed some
<asac> e.g. just search for MOZ_APP_NAME in there and append -granparadiso
<Ubulette> but that will mix fixes and features
<Ubulette> better reorder 1st
<asac> right
<asac> buzt then make it right
<asac> and drop -granparadiso from that patch completely
<asac> but since its on top of granparadiso-fsh patch you won't get rid of it
<asac> so in the end you have to flip
<asac> e.g. use pristine upstream make install patch
<asac> Ubulette: maybe we should try to use MOZ_APP_NAME=firefox-granparadiso
<asac> to get rid of all this craziness
<asac> want to try?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> e.g. drop granparadiso-fsh patch
<asac> use pristine upstream make install patch
<asac> then fix configure.in
<asac> and use firefox-granparadiso there
<asac> ... and see how far you get :)
<asac> hmm MOZ_APP_NAME is not defined in configure.in anymore
<asac> probably came with new toolkit improvements
<Ubulette> seems better to apply upstream fix-makeinstall 1st, then no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch and ftbfs-with-branding-dir
<Ubulette> ie drop granparadiso-fsh and fix_toolkit_xre_install.patch
<Jazzva> Is this right: bzr push sftp://jazzva@bazzar.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data/ubuntu.mozilla-extensions ? Since there is still no output *sighs*... Is it because of 500 and something revisions? :)
<asac> Ubulette: fix_toolkit patch is still needed
<asac> or wait
<asac> maybe not
<asac> however its not bad to have as its a syntax error in some makefile
<asac> Jazzva: you should have used bzr+ssh: instead of sftp:
<asac> should be a hell lot faster
<asac> Jazzva: if you abort you need to pass --overwrite --use-existing-dir
<Ubulette> fix_toolkit is supposed to be fixed by upstream patchn no ?
<asac> is guess
<asac> (or something like that)
<asac> Ubulette: well through upstream patch it becomes unused code
<asac> however the code has a syntax error
<asac> so i updated fix_toolkit to drop the unused code
<Jazzva> asac: Thanks...
<asac> should be submitted upstream
<asac> Ubulette: i will update the upstream bug where the initial patch lived
<Jazzva> *sighs* connect to host bazzar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out
<asac> typo?
<asac> bazzar?
<asac> => bazaar
<Jazzva> Oh... right :)... Didn't notice it.
<asac> Jazzva: use bzr+ssh anyway
<asac> you need gutsy though
<asac> i think with 0.15 bzr it doesn't work
<asac> if you don't have it go for sftp:
<Jazzva> How? To replace it with sftp *unsure*?
<Jazzva> Heh :D
<asac> he?
<asac> just use sftp
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> Hmm, it's asking for a pass..  Maybe it works :)
<asac> Ubulette: we have to find where MOZ_APP_NAME is defined in new build-system
<Ubulette> asac, I can just use my own patch for make install. It's the one commit in trunk
<asac> Ubulette: previously it was in configure.in ... but that is not the case for toolkit applications anymore
<Jazzva> asac: not working :)... sftp it is
<asac> Ubulette: feel free
<asac> Ubulette: but please keep the toolkit install patch for now
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> so it won't vanish from my trree
<asac> Jazzva: well not working is not really a detailed summary of what happens i would say
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm this is what I got :/...  ERROR: Permission denied: '/~jazzva/app-install-data/ubuntu.mozilla-extensions': [Errno 13]  Directories directly under a user directory must be named after a product name registered in Launchpad <https://launchpad.net/>.
<Jazzva> With sftp...
<asac> Ubulette: ok
<asac> Ubulette: fix the MOZ_APP_NAME in browser/confvars.sh
<asac> Ubulette: and remind me to remember that its in that file ... i already knew about that ;)
<asac> Ubulette: maybe replace granparadiso-fsh with that diff
<asac> or do a new one: granparadiso_moz_app_name .)
<asac> ok doing something else now :) ... hope you find your way ;)
<Jazzva> asasc: Bad link again.. Fixed it :).
<Jazzva> Ok, I've gotta go. I'll leave bzr to finish pushing. Should be uploaded in 10 minutes or so (I hope)... Have fun :).
<Ubulette> asac, I'm now here:
<Ubulette> $ quilt series
<Ubulette> from_bugzilla_fix_make_install.patch
<Ubulette> fix_nsinstall_on_double_slash.patch
<Ubulette> fix_toolkit_xre_install.patch
<Ubulette> no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch
<Ubulette> ftbfs-with-branding-dir
<Ubulette> just granparadiso left
<asac> Ubulette: ok please rename (quilt rename --help) ... from_bugzilla_fix_make_install -> bzXXXXXX_fix_make_install
<asac> XXXXXX == bug id in bugzilla
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> Ubulette: ok for granparadiso add a new patch
<asac> that patches confvars.sh
<asac> browser/confvars.sh
<asac> and then hope that all works out well
<Ubulette> already done
<asac> ah
<asac> in which patch?
<asac> thought granparadiso was left :)
<Ubulette> a new granparadiso-fsh
<asac> well ... then just respin and see if it breaks
<asac> i guess you need a full respin unless you want to think about what to do ;)
<Ubulette> just looking for the bug id
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... name it granparadiso-appname or seomthing
<asac> its not fsh anymore afterall
<Ubulette> 389673
<asac> fsh == file system hierarchy
<asac> mozilla bug 389673
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 389673 in Build Config "Fix "make install" to copy from dist/ rather than recursive makefile traversal" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=389673
<asac> yes
<asac> maybe document attachment id in patch
<asac> (to do it like best-practices) :)
<Ubulette> $ quilt series
<Ubulette> bz389673_fix_make_install.patch
<Ubulette> fix_nsinstall_on_double_slash.patch
<Ubulette> fix_toolkit_xre_install.patch
<Ubulette> no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch
<Ubulette> ftbfs-with-branding-dir
<asac> Ubulette: maybe consider to refresh your make install patcvh to get U8 and diffstat ... as this is the format i would like to see everywhere
<Ubulette> granparadiso-appname
<asac> ok
<asac> looks good
<Ubulette> I did
<Ubulette> it's all fresh with diffstat
<asac> in a perfect world you would have split up these things in multiple commits
<asac> but since you are done ... well one commmit might work
<Ubulette> let's compile 1st
<asac> usually if you rename a file in bzr you use bzr mv file_src file_target
<asac> yeah
<asac> right you can still do it:)
<asac> but in the end i don't care much
<asac> most importantly i can merge it with my tree ;)
<Ubulette> dh_install: firefox-granparadiso missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-*/firefox-granparadiso-bin), aborting
<Ubulette> damn
<Ubulette> same, no -bin in lib
<Ubulette> hmm.. need a config.status
<asac> huh? you do incremental build?
<asac> that is likely to fail
<asac> you need at least a reconfigure
<asac> Ubulette: i guess you should do a dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<asac> e.g. clean rebuild
<asac> otherwise you might try to remove config.log (??)
<asac> then run fakeroot ./debian/rules binary
<asac> but keep your eyes open that autoconf2.13 is actually run if you do this
<Ubulette> just for the record; logs say Warning: package error or possible missing or unnecessary file: bin/firefox-bin (packages-static, 45).
<Ubulette> that will rebuild everything so it's another 45min
<Ubulette> asac, thanks for quilt, that's really handy
<asac> np
<asac> Ubulette: what does spit out the message above?
<Ubulette>  /usr/bin/perl -I../../xpinstall/packager -e 'use Packager; Packager::Copy( "../../dist", "../../dist/firefox", "packages-static", "unix", 1, 0, 1);'
<Ubulette> while in mozilla/browser/installer
<asac> does it happen on clean build?
<asac> or just before?
<asac> e.g. in dirty build tree?
<Ubulette> don't know yet. it's in make install
<Ubulette> i'm still compiling
<asac> hmm
<asac> lets see
<asac> what happens:)
<Ubulette> do you want me to commit several steps ?
<asac> well ... since you probably cannot do steps that work ... i guess one large commit, but well documented what is done with each file is better
<asac> if you see any steps you might separate with a buildable tree, feel free to go that way
<Ubulette> how do I comment with bzr ?
<asac> if you run bzr commit (without any options)
<asac> it will open your $EDITOR
<asac> i have emacs ... i think default is vi?
<asac> no idea
<asac> Ubulette: usually i do a bzr diff > /tmp/somefile
<asac> then i open that as well and go through the diff to not miss to document changes
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> ok i got reconnected ... so i lost messages of last 10 min or so
<Ubulette> missed nothing
<Ubulette> asac, for nsinstall, do we keep your patch or mine (http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182527) ?
<Ubulette> mine seems closer to the inital idea of pruning trailling slashes for mkdir
<Ubulette> oh, and yours invokes mkdir of the same thing as many times as the number of slashes
<asac> Ubulette: well ... if yours work ... then take that
<Ubulette> I'm not trying to place mine :) just do the right thing
<asac> no really ... i think yours is ok
<Ubulette> lunch time, brb
<Ubulette> back
<Ubulette> hm, it failed once again
<Ubulette> -bin is okay now
<Ubulette> oh, firefox-granparadiso.install is wrong. fixed
<Ubulette> now it fails with: dh_install: firefox-granparadiso missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-*/plugins/libunixprintplugin.so), aborting
<Ubulette> it's in dist but not in debian/tmp
<Ubulette> asac, any idea ?
<asac> is there no libunixprint* ?
<asac> in tmp/usr/lib ... ?
<asac> if not ... is there one in dist/bin/plugins ?
<Ubulette> it's in dist but not in debian/tmp
<Ubulette> ix:~/bzr/build-area/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7$ ls -l build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin/plugins
<Ubulette> total 8
<Ubulette> lrwxrwxrwx 1 bbot bbot 61 Aug  8 18:14 libnullplugin.so -> ../../../modules/plugin/samples/default/unix/libnullplugin.so
<Ubulette> lrwxrwxrwx 1 bbot bbot 66 Aug  8 18:14 libunixprintplugin.so -> ../../../modules/plugin/samples/unixprinting/libunixprintplugin.so
<asac> Ubulette: is libnullplugin.so installed?
<asac> in tmp ?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> well thats a bit strange ... but lets not bother for that atm
<asac> Ubulette: maybe make .install more generic
<asac> just install what is in plugins/
<asac> not specific .so
<Ubulette> ok
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
(asac/#ubuntu-mozillateam) welcome back ubuntulog
<Ubulette> bzr push failed
<Ubulette> sftp
<Ubulette> Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko
<Ubulette> python-paramiko ?
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> I need an ssh key for that...
<Ubulette> or what ?
<Jazzva> Is there any way to extract contents of xpi file?
<Ubulette> unzip
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<Ubulette> got it, my ssh key is not working from the chroot.
<Ubulette> [Errno 13]  Branches must be inside a person or team directory.
<asac> where are you trying to push to?
<Ubulette> sftp://fta+launchpad@bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta+lauchpad/firefox/granparadiso
<Ubulette> that's supposed to be my name
<asac> welll ... who knows
<Ubulette> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: '/~fta+lauchpad': [Errno 13]  Branches must be inside a person or team directory.
<asac> maybe launpad chokes on '+'
<Jazzva> launchpa
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> maybe url encode it
<Jazzva> It seems like you're missing an "n" in launch in that error
<asac> right
* Jazzva remembers the "bazzar" thing :D
<Ubulette> good
<Ubulette> fetching..
<asac> Ubulette: if you are on gutsy better use bzr+ssh://
<asac> well .. then keep it going
<Ubulette> damn slow
<asac> fetching means that server is fetching ... so you are pushing ;)
<asac> well there is full source tarball somewhere in history of that branch
<Ubulette> I guess so... dsl upload
<Ubulette> slooooooow
<asac> ... happily only on initial push
<Ubulette> should have done that from the office
<Ubulette> not from home
<asac> well ... most of the times it finishes ;)
<asac> at some point
<Ubulette> lol, email is wrong
<Ubulette> https://code.launchpad.net/~fta+launchpad/firefox/granparadiso
<Ubulette> anyway to change that ?
<Ubulette> I commited in my chroot as buildbot user :P
<Ubulette> bzr whoami
<Ubulette> woow.. emails are public on LP
<Ubulette> not good for my spam rate
<Jazzva> They're not... You can see them only when you're logged in.
<asac> Ubulette: you need to set your email with bzr config
<asac> maybe uncommit + commit again
<asac> and push with --overwrite
<asac> to wipe the bad email history
<asac> Ubulette: my ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<asac> has
<asac> [DEFAULT] 
<asac> email = Alexander Sack <asac@jwsdot.com>
<Ubulette> bzr whoami did just that
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-09
<Ubulette> good. it worked
<Ubulette> lol, bad email
<asac> please use your full name and a good email
<asac> so i can use that for credits et al
<Ubulette> good now
<Ubulette> it is
<asac> k
<Ubulette> the "+" part is just a spam trap
<asac> so you want to b eknown as  Fabien Tassin <fta+launchpad@sorafaray.org> ?
<Ubulette> well, more a triage part
<asac> well
<asac> so what is your email?
<asac> fta@ or what?
<asac> and don't you want your real email in credits?
<Ubulette> anything fta@ or fta+.*@
<Ubulette> you can put that email
<Ubulette> it works
<asac> yeah ... but do you really want to use that?
<asac> for credits?
<asac> i am fine with that but .... ;)
<asac> its launchpad in it :)
<Ubulette> if I ever get spam to that adresse, I'll know it comes from LP or debs changelogs
<asac> which is useful info in which way?
<Ubulette> I have hundreds of fta+xx so I eventually redirect to /dev/null when it's too heavily spamed without having to handle zillions of mailbox or change email every few weeks
<Ubulette> I've been doing that for more than 10 years now
<asac> right so ftp+.... is probably not a good email to use as reference
<Ubulette> why ?
<Ubulette> it works just right.
<asac> well ... if people want to reach you through the email you use to maintain something they should be able to
<Ubulette> try it :)
<asac> but if you pipe /dev/null its not a long term email
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> I'll probably never do that
<asac> so giving credits to patches needs a long term email imo ... in case somebody wants to get copyright permission or whatever
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> I still receive tons of emails for CPAN perl modules I haven't touched in around 10 years
<Ubulette> some are even in ubuntu :)
<Ubulette> and debian
<Ubulette> ans suse, redhat, solaris, mac os and who knows what else
<Ubulette> enough of this, I have to commit the rest of it
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, I don't need the tabbrowser extensions for Firefox, since FF already has tabs, and stuff... Right? (Do I need it for Iceape?)
<asac> Jazzva: test it
<asac> maybe it gives you enhanced tabs for firefox
<asac> if its installable and works then we should add that extension as well
<Jazzva> Yeah... I suppose...
<Jazzva> What's Iceape?
<Jazzva> I can't find the real package for it and both iceape and iceape-browser are metapackages...
<asac> Jazzva: he?
<asac> its in universe
<asac> iceape-browser is the browser package
<asac> not a meta one
<Jazzva> I didn't say it right :)... I can't find the package info... iceape and iceape-browser... really? apt-cache show doesn't show anything
<asac> do you have universe in your sources.list?
<asac> or just main?
<Jazzva> sure...
<asac> gutsy?
<Jazzva> Feisty
<asac> its only in gutsy
<asac> well ... you should really setup a chroot and get the rdepends from there
<asac> we currently maintain this data for gutsy
<asac> what you see in feisty might be outdated
<asac> but most should still be the same
<asac> maybe a few new extensions
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll check them later in chroot too :)
<Jazzva> But I found about Iceape in extension description: "blabla for Iceweasel and Iceape", so I was wondering should I put "Blah extension for Firefox/Iceweasel/Iceape"?
<asac> yes at some point we might want iceape extensions as well
<asac> but it would just be addition of a new mime-type
<asac> so no new desktop file
<asac> unless its an iceape only extension of course
<asac> for now we want thunderbird+firefox
<asac> thats good enough
<asac> to begin with
<Jazzva> Umm, ok... But I was wondering about the Name field. Should I put "Firefox/Iceweasel/Iceape" in Name field? Both Iceweasel and Iceape are mentioned in that extension description
<Ubulette> asac, should be okay now. Did it in 3 commits
<asac> thanks
<asac> Ubulette: can't you usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/firefox-granparadiso usr/bin/firefox-granparadiso ... create a link instead?
<asac> e.g. like it was before?
<asac> and install it to usr/lib/ for real?
<Ubulette> it is
<asac> he?
<asac> then i misread
<Ubulette> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 2007-08-08 23:26 /usr/bin/firefox-granparadiso -> ../lib/firefox-granparadiso/firefox-granparadiso
<asac> might be true ;)
<asac> did you use bzr mv ?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> e.g. has the make_install patch history if yuo do bzr log on it
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> bzr st
<Ubulette> removed:
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/fix_make_install.patch
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/granparadiso-fsh
<Ubulette> modified:
<Ubulette>   debian/firefox-granparadiso.install
<Ubulette>   debian/firefox-granparadiso.links
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/fix_toolkit_xre_install.patch
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/ftbfs-with-branding-dir
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/no-have-stdint-h-ftbfs.patch
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/series
<Ubulette> unknown:
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/bz389673_fix_make_install.patch
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/granparadiso-appname
<asac> well you could bzr revert debian/patches/fix_make_install.patch
<asac> then
<asac> bzr mv debian/patches/fix_make_install.patch debian/patches/bz389673_fix_make_install.patch
<asac> then copy /tmp/bz389673_fix_make_install.patch debian/patches/bz389673_fix_make_install.patch
<asac> (which you backed up before) :)
<asac> anyway i can live without history for that file
<asac> after all it was broken i guess
<Ubulette> I think so
<asac> have you verified that the modules are really just scripts that are platform indpendent?
<Ubulette> hmm no
<asac> why is debian/patches/fix_toolkit_xre_install.patch modified in the diff?
<asac> ok its just a refresh ... but without much diff ;)
<Ubulette> yep, sorry
<Ubulette> quilt's fault
<asac> same for debian/patches/ftbfs-with-branding-dir
<asac> haha
<asac> review fault before commit i guess
<asac> anyway ... looks good ... cool.
<asac> many thanks
<Ubulette> np
<asac> hmm
<asac> patch fails to apply
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> fix make install patch fails
<asac> what kind of orig did you use?
<asac> interesting
<asac> the patch is empty here ;)
<Ubulette> firefox-granparadiso_3.0~alpha7.orig.tar.gz containing just:
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- bbot/bbot  35319889 2007-08-08 13:39 firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/granparadiso-alpha7-source.tar.bz2
<asac> huh ... the patch is not there
<Ubulette> what ?
<asac> its really missing
<asac> you forgot to add it :)
<asac> then maybe move while you are at it :)
<asac> sorry ... you need to explicitly add files to bzr ;)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> unknown:
<Ubulette> <Ubulette>   debian/patches/bz389673_fix_make_install.patch
<Ubulette> <Ubulette>   debian/patches/granparadiso-appname
<asac> bzr add path/to/file
<asac> yeah
<asac> please uncommit
<asac> then mv the make install patch
<asac> and copy over the good/new one ;)
<asac> and add the granparadiso ... et al
<asac> sorry if i misread that above
<asac> is the bzr st what you are getting after commits?
<Ubulette> before
<asac> ok ... yes do as above and we are happy ;)
<asac> or just add and commit ... your choice ;)
<asac> if you choose uncommit way you might want to revert the patches that are just timestamp refreshed as well
<asac> so they don't show up in diff
<Jazzva> Woo :)... bzr+ssh works on Feisty :D...
<Jazzva> Pushed new revisions in few seconds :D
<Jazzva> BTW, how to run this in chroot? Log in, install gnome-app-install, then pull my branch, compile it and install it?
<Ubulette> asac,
<Ubulette> renamed:
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/fix_make_install.patch => debian/patches/bz389673_fix_make_install.patch
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/granparadiso-fsh => debian/patches/granparadiso-appname
<Ubulette> modified:
<Ubulette>   debian/firefox-granparadiso.install
<Ubulette>   debian/firefox-granparadiso.links
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/series
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/bz389673_fix_make_install.patch
<Ubulette>   debian/patches/granparadiso-appname
<asac> looks good ... though i am unsure about fsh -> appname ... anyway ... this is getting close to religion so
<asac> go ahead ;)
<Ubulette> done
<asac> thanks
<Ubulette> does it apply now ?
<asac> its building now
<asac> so yes
<asac> lets see what comes next ;)
<Ubulette> well, at least it worked on my side. I'm running it now, stable after ~2h
<Jazzva> *sighs* pbuilder doesn't let me start X programs... Any link on how to setup a chroot that allows you that?
<Jazzva> asac, Ubulette ^
<asac> Jazzva: well
<asac> look in wiki.ubuntu.com
<asac> search for chroot ?
<asac> there should be instructions
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll take a look... thanks :)
<asac> use schroot ... not dchroot
<Ubulette> if you mount /proc and /tmp, that should do it
<asac> in case the wiki still refers to dchroot
<Jazzva> Still refers to that...
<Ubulette> google is your friend
<Ubulette> http://danieldandrada.blogspot.com/2006/09/ubuntu-chroot-environments.html
<Jazzva> Thanks, Ubulette :)
<asac> maybe we should ship a -dev package + sdk ?
<asac> i think i should get a xulrunner build done asap and see how to build paradiso against that ;)
<Ubulette> well, I need ff-dev for some of my non-official packages. So far, it's messy
<asac> feel free to build xulrunner :)
<Ubulette> packages are liferea, totem-mozilla, miro (ex democracy player), etc...
<asac> maybe just drop xulrunner snapshot in the firefox dir and see what happens
<asac> yes
<asac> isn't totem already prepared on trunk?
<asac> e.g. in terms of upstream configure.in ?
<asac> what kind of layout does totem assume for gecko 1.9 ?
<Ubulette> let me see
<Ubulette> checking whether to compile the browser plugins... autodetect
<Ubulette> checking which gecko to use... firefox
<Ubulette> checking for MOZILLA_NOT_LINKED... yes
<Ubulette> checking for BROWSER_PLUGIN... yes
<Ubulette> checking for DBUS... yes
<Ubulette> checking for dbus-binding-tool... /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool
<Ubulette> checking for xpidl... /usr/lib/firefox/xpidl
<Ubulette> checking for xpt_link... /usr/lib/firefox/xpt_link
<Ubulette> checking for libxpcomglue_s... no
<Ubulette> configure: WARNING: libxpcomglue_s not available; plugins may not be portable
<asac> please look in configure.in code
<asac> they test for 1.9 branch somehow
<asac> at least from what i remember
<Ubulette> I need to tell my bot to fetch sources, I just preserve build logs
<Ubulette> couple of sec..
<asac> i am off ... its late :)
<asac> @time berlin
<asac> :)
<asac> ubotu: is asleep as well
<asac> night
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette>         GECKOS="xulrunner firefox mozilla-firefox seamonkey mozilla"
<Ubulette>         case "$gecko" in
<Ubulette>                 mozilla) MOZILLA_VERSION_MIN=1.7 ;;
<Ubulette>                 seamonkey) MOZILLA_VERSION_MIN=1.0 ;;
<Ubulette>                 *firefox) MOZILLA_VERSION_MIN=1.0 ;;
<Ubulette>                 xulrunner) MOZILLA_VERSION_MIN=1.8 ;;
<Ubulette>         esac
<Ubulette> btw, would be nice to support APNG with a7. I've been looking for that for a while :)
<Ubulette> bug #122737
<Ubulette> night all
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: August 09 2007, 02:53:47 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 14 hours 6 minutes
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122737 in firefox-granparadiso "No default search engines" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122737
<asac> Ubulette: well we cannot *not* support apng :)
<asac> read: you cannot build trunk without apng anymore
<asac> Ubulette: ok i still experience some instabilities
<asac> with a7
<asac> e.g. live-bookmarks are more or less broken ... and it crashes frequently
<Jazzva> Morning :)
<Jazzva> asac: I'm building the app-install-data in gutsy chroot...
<asac> Jazzva: morning
<asac> cool
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, doesn't seem to show up. Maybe I removed some important fireld from .desktop files. I'm gonna check it now and try to correct the .desktop files.
<Jazzva> I think that I shouldn't remove the Type=Application and Categories=Application;... Field, since they're probably used to determine where to put the program/extension.
<asac> maybe
<Jazzva> asac: It works :D...
<Jazzva> Ok, I'm gonna correct all .desktop files I added and then push changes :)
<asac> Jazzva: thanks
<Jazzva> asac: No prob...
<Jazzva> asac: New revision is pushed :).
<asac> Jazzva: good
<Jazzva> I suppose I could only fix categories for extensions later (for example, in my opinion mozilla-biofox (some bioinformatics thingie) should appear also in Education)
<asac> so lets wait for mime-types
<Jazzva> (and Mime-types)
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: application/x-debian-xul-extension-APPNAME
<Jazzva> APPNAME=? Firefox or extension name?
<asac> firefox
<asac> no
<asac> just appname
<Jazzva> And for thunderbird extension?
<asac> APPNAME=thunderbird
<asac> e.g. firefox extensions get:
<asac> application/x-debian-xul-extension-firefox
<Jazzva> Ok, got it :)
<asac> thunderbird extensions get application/x-debian-xul-extension-thunderbird
<Jazzva> And what if they're for both?
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> and i think you start gnome-app-install with
<asac> --xul-extensions=firefox
<asac> get latest gnome-app-install from core-dev-branch
<Jazzva> Ok
<Jazzva> Umm, just that one question... What if the extension is both for firefox and thunderbird?
<Jazzva> to just assign it to firefox?
<Jazzva> *assign it just
<asac> no
<asac> add both mime-types
<asac> application/x-debian-xul-extension-firefox, application/x-debian-xul-extension-thunderbird
<asac> just play around a bit
<Jazzva> K :)
<asac> ok lets use that for now ... later we might want to replace firefox with the application id
<asac> uuid
<asac> so it would work for compatible forks like iceweasel as well
<asac> but for now go what we discussed above
<Jazzva> Ok... I'm on it...
<asac> ok please test gnome-app-install --xul-extensions=firefox with bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/gnome-app-install/main/
<asac> e.g. use that gnome-app-install branch
<Jazzva> Sure :)...
<asac> have there been new extensions in gutsy?
<asac> did you take a look (be sure you have universe/multiverse/restricted in apt as well)
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> Oh, I forgot about that... I'll take a look before adding mime-types then
<Jazzva> that is, now :)
<asac> doesn't really matter ... we have to track if there are new extensions regularly anyways
<asac> so adding more later isn't a problem
<asac> of course having a complete list in the beginning is a good thing ;)
<Jazzva> Sure :)
<Jazzva> There are... also, some changed their names
<Jazzva> I could just rename X-AppInstall-Package to new name, but I'll also rename .desktop and icon file, just to be easier to find later, if someone adds new corrections
<asac> maybe adjust desktop file name using 'bzr mv OLDFILE NEWFILE'
<asac> so we have in sync ones for initial release at least
<Jazzva> bzr mv?
<Jazzva> hmm ok :)
<asac> give it a try
<asac> better then rm + add
<asac> keeps history for the file
<asac> and even helps to merge changes if you have renamed files locally but another branch changes original filename
<asac> (though doesn't matter much for now)
<Jazzva> Hmm, I wanted to do it with mv OLD NEW :)
<Jazzva> But I'll give it a try :)
<asac> yeah use bzr mv
<Jazzva> And if I make a typo or something, is there a "bzr unmv" or something?
<asac> Jazzva: just bzr revert
<asac> then bzr mv again
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<Jazzva> asac: Should I include ubufox as extension?
<Ubulette> hi
<Jazzva> Hello Ubulette :)
<Ubulette> Jazzva, how's your chroot ?
<Jazzva> Pretty much good :)...
<Jazzva> I managed to set it up, build app-install-data, install bzr, set my home dir... and stuff. :)
<Ubulette> nice
<asac> Jazzva: yes
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Much better than pbuilder :). Though, I'll keep pbuilder for checking deps.
<Jazzva> asasc: Ok :).
<Jazzva> asac: One notice about my a-i-d branch... As I added some MimeTypes I also noticed some typos, so I fixed them along. They're in the same commit, as they're not pretty big for a single commit...
<Ubulette> <asac> Ubulette: well we cannot *not* support apng :)
<Ubulette> <asac> read: you cannot build trunk without apng anymore
<Ubulette> so what ? is there a #id open for libpng ?
<asac> Ubulette: no ... but your build should support apng
<asac> actually i don't know about the id for libpng
<asac> its known there, but they refuse to let the patch in
<asac> Jazzva: well typos should go to single commit
<asac> Jazzva: in this way you mix things
<asac> Jazzva: even one line change deserve its own commit if are tackling a distinct topic
<Jazzva> asac: Ok... I will do that next time.
<asac> are the typos documente in commit log at least?
<Jazzva> Yes :)
<asac> k
<Ubulette> asac, right, it's okay: http://littlesvr.ca/apng/images/blend-1a.png
<Ubulette> but I was refering to your comment
<Ubulette> * debian/rules: drop --with-system-png configure option as
<Ubulette>   configure is now hard about the fact that we don't have apng
<Ubulette>   support in our system-png library; previously it just silently
<Ubulette>   used the in-source png, so now its more explicit - which is not
<Ubulette>   really bad. TODO: investigate if we want apng support in
<Ubulette>   system-png shipped by ubuntu.
<asac> yes
<asac> we don't use system png atm
<asac> most likely we will have to either add new lib: libapng
<asac> or patch png ... but the latter will not happen without upstream (png) following
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> you said a7 still doesn't work for you ?
<Ubulette> d'oh, 1st a7 crash
<Ubulette>  /usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/firefox-granparadiso-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/totem/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8nsMemory5CloneEPKvj
<Ubulette> hm, that an xpcom issue
<Ubulette> totem complains in configure
<Ubulette> checking for libxpcomglue_s... no
<Ubulette> configure: WARNING: libxpcomglue_s not available; plugins may not be portable
<Ubulette> totem regression
<asac> well totem is broken of course
<asac> trunk now hides everything
<asac> so you need to compile against static glue
<Ubulette> in the past, just adding -L/usr/lib/firefox -lxpcom fixed it
<asac> everything has changed
<asac> no shared libs anymore for you plugin implementros
<asac> :)
<asac> thank benjamin with his narrow minded view
<Ubulette> note it's still using ff2
<asac> he?
<Ubulette> -L/usr/lib/firefox
<asac> ah
<asac> that is even worse
<asac> don't try to link against ff2 and run in ff3
<Ubulette> this is ubuntu's totem
<asac> and?
<asac> maybe see if latest upstream has gecko 1.9 configure.in
<Ubulette> I'm don't know which FF users will be running
<Ubulette> Idon't know which FF users will be running
<asac> yes of course not
<asac> either don't support ff3 then
<asac> or build twice: ff2 ... next run ff3
<asac> e.g. independent plugins
<asac> of course totem build system has to support ff3 first
<asac> (and code as well)
<Ubulette> I was assuming that FF3 will replace FF2 in a few months right ?
<asac> well ... not sure when
<asac> at some point it will
<asac> if you want to help getting totem prepared for that better start providing them soonish :)
<asac> maybe ask on #epiphany channel how well 1.9 support is working out
<Ubulette> <asac> maybe see if latest upstream has gecko 1.9 configure.in
<Ubulette> I'm running totem 2.19.6+svn20070809r4490
<Ubulette> in fact, I'm running all from HEAD
<asac> but doesn't work?
<Ubulette> damn,  /usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/libxpcom.so is no longer exposing that symbol like /usr/lib/firefox/libxpcom.so
<asac> like i said
<asac> no shared libs for anyone
<asac> you have to link static glue
<asac> only
<asac> thats the only way its ment to work
<asac> its ment as a measure to prevent stupid folks from using shared libs
<asac> however, my opinion is that *this* is stupid
<Ubulette> hmm, not sure what you mean as   /usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso/libxpcom.so still exports:
<Ubulette> undefined symbol: NS_CStringSetData     (/usr/lib/totem/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so)
<Ubulette> undefined symbol: NS_StringContainerFinish      (/usr/lib/totem/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so)
<Ubulette> undefined symbol: NS_Alloc      (/usr/lib/totem/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so)
<Ubulette> undefined symbol: NS_CStringCopy        (/usr/lib/totem/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so)
<Ubulette> undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit       (/usr/lib/totem/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so)
<Ubulette> etc..
<Ubulette> just one is missing
<Ubulette> undefined symbol: _ZN8nsMemory5CloneEPKvj       (/usr/lib/totem/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so)
<asac> yes
<asac> but its in static glue
<Ubulette> but I also need libxpcom.so
<asac> well ... you still can use shared libs right
<asac> but lot more has been hidden now
<Ubulette> so I need  libxpcomglue_s
<asac> yes
<asac> which is only available as static lib
<asac> Ubulette: iirc, you *just* should use that one
<asac> but i might be wrong about that
<asac> i think you have to link against -llibnspr4 and static glue
<Ubulette> firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha7/build-tree/mozilla/dist/usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso-devel/sdk/lib/libxpcomglue_s.a
<asac> -lnspr4 obvioulsy
<asac> yes
<asac> that one ... which means we have to package the sdk
<Ubulette> needs to go to -dev?
<asac> i think we will end up having firefox-granparadiso-headers == headers + idls
<asac> + firefox-granparadiso-sdk
<Ubulette> or -sdk, right
<asac> maybe everything in one package right
<asac> but what should go in there and in which directory to place that is still open
<asac> further we should at least try to minimize transition pain
<asac> at best just require a respin
<Ubulette> maybe the whole content of build-tree/mozilla/dist/sdk
<asac> anyway ... first and for most we have to understand the idea behind all this
<asac> its not so obvious because its somehow soaked with windowish attitude
<asac> Ubulette: well ... we should try to obey hierarchy standards
<asac> so headers should go to /usr/include/firefox-granparadiso
<asac> for instance
<Ubulette> sdk has bin, lib, include and idl
<asac> yes ... we can install everything from sdk
<asac> and then add links to include et al
<asac> however ... the make install result of sdk is already linked ... so maybe it just works
<asac> try to just package up the -devel dir
<asac> maybe even keep the -devel name
<asac> so just one rule in -devel.install:: debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso-devel-3.0a7 usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso-devel
<asac> and include dir as well
<asac> debian/tmp/usr/include .... if that exists
<asac> and tmp/usr/include/share
<asac> if that is all packaged we have to look whats going on with .pc files
<asac> honestly i would like to rather see xulrunner packaged than firefox-devel
<asac> e.g. xulrunner-trunk package
<asac> that ships sdk and xulrunner and all
<asac> then try to build firefox against that
<asac> and see whats left ;)
<asac> Ubulette: ^^^
<asac> maybe think about it
<Ubulette> will apps such as liferea and totem be able to link with xulrunner and still work ? (ie like totem-plugin withing ff2, ff3, mozilla)
<Ubulette> -g
<asac> if ffox builds against xulrunner and we get those building then yes
<Ubulette> hmm. someone needs to work on xul 1st :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> i will bootstrap it latest beginning next week
<Ubulette> before I get a look at ff3 -dev again, you mentionned to see frequent crashes
<Ubulette> s/to/you/
<asac> well bookmarks on toolbar are broken
<asac> if i start ff2 with previously trunked profile, they are gone completely
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> start trunk with ff2 profile
<asac> see that bookmarks in toolbar are somehow there, but somehow borken
<asac> then start with ff2 again and see that they are gone
<Ubulette> ff3->ff2 is broken for sure, as this is now in .sqlite files
<asac> further on first start of trunk after ff2 usage it crashes on startup
<asac> and it will always crash on shutdown
<Ubulette> and there's that "preplaces" stuff
<asac> ok have meeting now bbl
<Jazzva> asac: The application/x-...-firefox mime-type is not working :/... I built gnome-app-install branch, run it with --xul-extensions=firefox and nothing. I'll see later what went wrong. BTW, fixed branch of app-install-data is pushed.
<Jazzva> all: I'm off... See you tonight :)...
<cwong1> asac: moring/afternoon
<cwong1> s/moring/morning/
<asac> cwong1: hi
<asac> its almost evening :)
<asac> @time berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: August 09 2007, 17:32:48 - Current meeting: Ubuntu Development Team
<cwong1> :)
<asac> depends on how your definitions are aligned of course ;)
<asac> so how do hildon menus semantically work? any findings on that?
<asac> and what other hildon features would we need to put into a mozhildon component?
<cwong1> asac: I was playing around with a sample hildon app and learned how it work.
<cwong1> asac: I was trying to hildonize the beast and ran into the same crashing problem we had before.
<asac> cwong1: please explain what you tried
<asac> in detail
<asac> a bit
<asac> and then lets see
<Ubulette> asac, why would we use usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso-devel instead of usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso ? (there's not usr/lib/firefox-devel in ff2-dev)
<cwong1> asac: Just 1 sec.
<Ubulette> s/not/no
<asac> Ubulette: its ok for now ... its because -devel package is not just a -dev package but more an application
<asac> we can later change that et al
<asac> note: i am still in meeting ... so high latency
<Ubulette> I'm concerned but configure scripts that would have to search for libs and includes
<Ubulette> I'm concerned by configure scripts that would have to search for libs and includes
<Ubulette> there's no overlap for libs anyway
<asac> don't be
<asac> all will work out well ;)
<asac> but ... as i said ... lets package xul
<asac> and do it right from the beginning
<asac> we might waste precious time otherwise
<Ubulette> I'm almost done
<asac> cwong1: i really have to understand what you tried
<asac> cwong1: as i am pretty sure that we should just implement a mozilla hildon api ... e.g. not rely too much on libhildon at all
<Ubulette> asac, I only put stable includes in usr/include/firefox-granparadiso and libs from sdk in usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso
<asac> no ... all please (if you do it)
<asac> unstable as well
<asac> Ubulette: don't put them in sdk ... link them ... e.g. just install complete sdk and see if all is properly linked
<asac> with 'in sdk' i mean below -devel folder
<cwong1> asac:  I added a call to hildon_program_get_instance (requrired to be an hildon app). I then added the call to hildon_program_add_winodw (program, MShell) after the call to hildon_window_new().  But it still died in libhildon.
<asac> in mozilla?
<cwong1> asac:  I can send you a simple hildon app if you want.
<asac> or just in an example app?
<cwong1> asac: in mozilla
<asac> what did you try to tackle with that?
<Ubulette> make install is broken for sdk.. too many links to /usr/...
<cwong1> that could be a bug in libhildon.
<asac> cwong1: actually i am more interested on the hildon semantics ... e.g. what menu is accessible how
<cwong1> asac: I can send you the sample app.
<asac> well ... can't you just assemble the menu with xul you later wnat to become a hildon menu?
<asac> i will take care of the rest then
<asac> e.g. make this menu only appear when it would appear if build with libhildon
<asac> i haev meeting ... lets talk about that while mobile meeting ;)
<asac> cwong1: ^^
<cwong1> ok
<asac> ok i think i can spare some cycles
<asac> cwong1:
<asac> so you really want to use libhildon?
<cwong1> asac: here is the link to a sample hildon app.
<cwong1> asac: http://maemo.org/development/documentation/tutorials/Maemo_tutorial_bora.html
<cwong1> asac: I dont think we have a choice here.
<asac> cwong1: there is no menu in that
<cwong1> asac: u mean in that url?
<asac> cwong1: did you find out what hildon does for us?
<asac> in that example code
<cwong1> scroll them further
<asac> cwong1: imo it doesn't do much
<asac> but correct me when i am wrong
<cwong1> asac: It make the app behave like a hildon application.  I.e.  The menu will look right. That's what was spec out by Bob.
<asac> cwong1: so does the menu look different than a normal gtk window atm?
<asac> e.g. from theming point of view?
<cwong1> yes
<cwong1> Have you tried running the image built using the image creator?
<asac> yes .. can't remember
<asac> how it looked like
<asac> have no visual memory
<asac> can you produce a screenshot?
<asac> of a midbrowser menu like atm and a context menu of a working app?
<cwong1> asac: I will send you a screen shot in a few menus
<asac> great
<cwong1> asac: Take a look at http://www.moblin.org/screenshot_mousepad.html
<asac> and how does midbrowser look like?
<asac> just plain grey?
<cwong1> asac: the menu will appear when user click on the "Mousepad-untilite" button.
<cwong1> asac: did you see the menu
<asac> yes i know about all that ;)
<asac> cwong1: i can't remember ... so its just grey or what?
<asac> otherwise plankton should be fixed imo
<cwong1> asac: did you see the file, edit...
<cwong1> ?
<asac> cwong1: read above ... i can't remember
<asac> :)
<cwong1> asac: the browser just grey and like normal app
<cwong1> asac: non hildon app
<asac> ok ... thats a theme issue then i guess ... unless hildon does something really wierd
<asac> we have 2 options:
<cwong1> asac: if we do it right the main menu will not appear until user click on that button.
<asac> 1. we can hack around and create handcrafted GtkMenus
<asac> ... and probably fix lots of hildon code that has never been exposed to low level gdk apps
<asac> 2. we can add libmozhildon component which makes *our* menu popups appear at right place when we receive the X events hildon listens to
<asac> obviously 2 is the right way and the way with much more benefit, as we will get real xul in menus et al
<asac> with all the benefits we hope to get from xul in the first place:
<asac> mainly: extensions can just overlay and extend everything of our browser
<cwong1> asac: 2 seems to be hard to do.
<asac> so for me its obvious: 2. is the final goal
<asac> question is if its harder than 1
<asac> from what i saw in hildon code, hildon doesn't do a thing ... its pretty naive
<asac> which is why i currently think that 2 is ever much easier
<cwong1> asac: hildon has api for an app to call to manage the menu.
<asac> as we will probably run into lots of wierd things when forcing 1. into mozilla
<asac> cwong1: which doesn't map to xul at all
<asac> cwong1: so either we hard code GtkMenu and hope that we can fix all crashes in hildon
<asac> cwong1: or directly do it proper
<asac> e.g. just use xul menu which will only appear when that hildon button is pressed
<cwong1> asac: does Xre use gtk_menu call to create its menu or it uses pop up?
<asac> no
<asac> it doesn't
<asac> which is why 2 is final goal
<asac> which is why i asked you to get info whatelse hildon provides
<cwong1> if it doesnt uses gtk_menu_new then 2 sounds reasonable
<asac> if its just menu + toolbar then we should directly go 2
<asac> it doesn't use gtk menus at all
<asac> its all done on its own
<asac> it takes theme from widget prototypes and just draw that
<cwong1> yikes
<asac> so if we can theme normal GtkMenus in the same way Hildon Menus are themed then we are done
<asac> ok i will lurk abit on mobile meeting ... then going sport ... lets talk later
<cwong1> asac: ok
<Ubulette> asac, there's no clean solution to have totem plugin working with a7 at the moment. Either we go the --with-gecko=xulrunner way or we temporarily re-add the (now) missing symbol in libxpcom
<Ubulette> asac, what sources should I start with to package xulrunner ?
<asac> Ubulette: get them from cvs
<asac> Ubulette: we have a wiki page ...w ait
<asac> hmmm
<asac> Ubulette: just do:
<asac>  cvs -d:pserver.... co mozilla/client.mk; cd mozilla; make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=xulrunner
<asac> i think we don't need a special tag to do the packaging
<asac> i will care for upstream release tags later
<asac> Ubulette: look up the pserver using google
<Ubulette> asac, I've modified totem to no longer use nsMemory::Clone but only things from libxpcom.. so glue is no longer needed to run totem-plugin on FF3.
<Ubulette> meaning even if totem is compiled with ff2-dev, it can run under ff3
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<asac> Jazzva: no problem ... do as much as you can ... but not more ;)
<asac> anyone seen gnomefreak?
<asac> damn thing ... nspluginwrapper is broken in gutsy
<asac> wtf
<asac> gnomefreak
<Bernardo> good morning
<asac> hi Bernardo
<Bernardo> asac: I'm jbernardo from ubuntuforums, the one with IPW3945 problems
<asac> hidden networks are known to be problematic still
<asac> you are using latest gutsy?
<Bernardo> I know, but 12 hours ago I had the same problems connecting to my fonera WPA2 network, which has a visible SSID
<Bernardo> yes, updated this morning (except multiverse, that was giving hash errors)
<Bernardo> this morning - 2 hours ago (I'm on gmt)
<asac> ok ... so if you upgraded this morning ... is your brokeness already with latest network-manager ?
<asac> latest was uploaded on 2007-08-07
<asac> and version is  0.6.5-0ubuntu9
<Bernardo> yes, I think the syslog I posted was after the upgrade, let me check
<Bernardo> the syslog is from yesterday, at 19h gmt (+1 - DST)
<asac> can you see in logs if you got new network-manager today?
<asac> i think its /var/log/apt/term.log
<asac> unless you use aptitude
<Bernardo> aptitude
<Bernardo> I updated on the 8th from 0.6.4. to 0.6.5
<asac> what i see in your syslog looks like what we tried to fix in latest upload ... which is why i asked
<asac> i have received a few negative feedbacks ... but for most it fixed the issue
<asac> hmm
<asac> Bernardo: no upgrade afterwards?
<Bernardo> of network-manager, no
<asac> ok ... then you are most likely on latest
<asac> you are at work and cannot test atm, right?
<Bernardo> at least the upgrade was to 0.6.5-0ubuntu9
<Bernardo> yes, there are no networks nearby, open or closed
<Bernardo> I could try to see if host mode works on my zaurus with a prism3 adapter... :)
<asac> ok ... unfortunately i will will not have net access this weekend ... maybe tomorrow in the evening
<asac> hmm ... i would like to investigate the ipw3945 issues ;) ... but feedback about other wifi chipsets is appreciated
<Bernardo> ok, I think I'll also have to go to beach or somewhere, or I'll get killed by the wife... :)
<asac> if you can try other chipset please post your results to the forum thread so I can get the big picture
<Bernardo> I meant using the zaurus as a AP
<Bernardo> I do have a USB Ralink adapter, but that one needed some specific commands to use WAP
<asac> ah ... ok. I have no idea yet if it really is AP dependent
<Bernardo> I don't think it is AP dependent, as MacUnto has the same AP using the same firmware as I do as has no problems
<asac> feedback on ralink is welcome too ... if its just broken, please just state ;)
<Bernardo> I was just thinking if it worked as a AP I could test it here at work
<asac> Bernardo: ah ok
<Bernardo> but the last time I tried that was a couple of years ago
<Bernardo> with a unsecure network
<asac> well ... open networks are inheritantly broken with ipw3945 atm too i guess
<Bernardo> so I'll have to check on how to use wpa_supplicant in AP mode
<Bernardo> I get connected to open networks, even if I don't want to
<asac> thats strange ... i get the feeling that there are variants of ipw3945 ... or some firmware differences
<asac> Bernardo: does open network work through NM as well ... or just manually?
<Bernardo> I think it's quite possible - check my lspci -v output on the forum
<Bernardo> I think thru NM as well, if I choose a open network, it connects
<asac> did someone with a working setup post lspci as well?
<Bernardo> but I didn't test it extensively, as I was more interested in wpa
<asac> .... so i can compare
<Bernardo> we can ask MacUnto, as his setup works
<asac> right ... which is why we investigate wpa with higher prio atm
<asac> yeah ... i already have asked him to post his info to devlink thread as well
<Bernardo> We'll see
<Bernardo> I'm also going to re-install this machine today
<Bernardo> As I'm having some strange compiz problems
<asac> Bernardo: ok fine ... let me know ... and try to ping me if you have some time to test things
<Bernardo> sure
<asac> well compiz might still cause a lot of problems
<asac> Bernardo: thanks!
<asac> (at least for me it does)
<Bernardo> I had it working under feisty, building my own debs using trevio's script
<Bernardo> and it all went bad after I tried kde4 from backports
<Bernardo> It just hung my X server
<Bernardo> so I tried all, ending up by upgrading to gutsy
<Bernardo> and I still have some X server hangs, even though a lot less since I switched acceleration to exa
<Bernardo> so I'm going to try a clean gutsy install... that's the problem when you use lots of bleeding edge tech, you never know what breaks what
<asac> right ... sorry that I can't help on that ... I am the wrong person for compiz ;)
<Bernardo> :)
<Bernardo> to think I gave up on a source based distro because I didn't have the time to keep updating and fixing stuff... :)
<Bernardo> bbl, time to reinstall...
<Jazzva> asac: I started writing that script. So far it just gets the rdeps for ff and tb and puts them in the separate files :). I thought that maybe I could have three files: firefox-ext, -other and -new.
<Jazzva> In the first one would be firefox exts, in the second rdeps that are not extensions
<asac> ok
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> and in the last one the new rdeps...
<asac> Jazzva: actually i think you just need one file
<asac> which means: all packages that are in that file are already properly processed
<asac> e.g. we have sorted them out
<asac> then you can just see if there is an rdepends that is not in that file
<asac> and we would know that we need to look at it
<Jazzva> Ok :)...
<Jazzva> Umm... do you know how can I read a string from a file?
<asac> so we would need just one file in bzr for each distribution
<asac> Jazzva: you just grep for every package you get by rdepends
<asac> does that answer your question?
<asac> e.g.
<asac> for rdep in $(apt-cache rdepends firefox); do grep -C $rdep firefox.packages.investigated; done
<asac> test if grep yields 0
<asac> of course you have to clean the output of apt-cache
<asac> e.g. remove | and , i guess
<Jazzva> Right, I used temp file for that...
<asac> so for rdep in $(apt-cache rdepends firefox | sed -e 's/[|,] / /g') ...
<asac> ok
<asac> just do what you like most
<Jazzva> Piping is fun... :)
<Jazzva> Well, your method looks better :). I still have to find out commands and stuff :)
<asac> in the end it just should be : aretherenewrdepends.sh /path/to/current/package.file
<asac> Jazzva: sure
<asac> Jazzva: just do what you can ... your skills will improve by time then
<asac> and aretherenewrdepends.sh just spits out any new rdepends rthat are not in package.fil
<asac> ok ... lunch brewak for me
<Jazzva> I suppose... Off to work on it and to check those bugs after :)
<asac> suire
<asac> Jazzva: so is the current branch ready for merge?`
<asac> i mean from the .desktop file point of view`
<Jazzva> Well, afaics yes...
<Jazzva> It works with g-a-i and --xul-extensions
<asac> ok please post link ... i will take care for that after lunch
<Jazzva> Most of them have icons
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> yes ... not all need icons ... but is a nice to have ;)
<Jazzva> Well, I left the Icon field empty for those that don't have... In case an icon appears :). I don't think that g-a-i minds :).
<asac> right ... sounds good
<Jazzva> Here's the link: https://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu.mozilla-extensions
<Jazzva> Have fun ;)
<Ubulette> lo all
<asac> hi Ubulette
<asac> Jazzva: ok thanks
<asac> now lunch ;)
<Jazzva> Hello Ubulette :)
<Ubulette> asac, can't find the Profile Folder :(
<Admiral_Chicago> hello everyone
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll be back soon :), been freaking busy with work and other projects
<asac> Ubulette: hehe
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: hi
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there asac
<asac> Ubulette: most likely its still set in the nsAppInfo class
<asac> Ubulette: previously that was instantiated in nsBrowserApp.cpp
<asac> Ubulette: however ... i guess now that went into some config file
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: other projects? shame ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> grrr, our meeting wasn't reserved, let me go kick nixternal
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: non software "real world" things
<asac> politics?
<Ubulette> asac, starting to wonder if it's not in application.ini now..
<Admiral_Chicago> no, some things related to school
<asac> Ubulette: might be ... most likely its in a file that contains both strings: Mozilla and Firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> I wish I had the time to volunteer on political campaigns but I have no idea who I want to vote from
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ah ok
<Admiral_Chicago> for*
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> i have to run and get to work so I can get home early. ttul
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you have to join a party and shape that one like you want ;)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: though you will probably die first ... given the fact that most people don't even see what is so obvious to me that its even hard to explain
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: its always funny if you want to lobby for something, but then you find that people do disagree even on the most basic things
<Ubulette> asac, bingo. It's application.ini
<Ubulette> but it's not enough
<Ubulette> it wants things like /projects/firefox-granparadiso/3.0a7/firstrun/
<asac> huh?
<asac> let me look inside
<Ubulette> it sends the user to http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox-granparadiso/3.0a7/firstrun/
<Ubulette> which doesn't exist of course
<asac> yes right... its Vendor + Product
<asac> Ubulette: change Product to Granparadiso
<asac> or Firefox-Granparadiso
<asac> i think even =Firefox Granaparadiso might work
<asac> as whitespaces are replaces by dashes
<Ubulette> wants http://www.mozilla.org/projects/granparadiso/3.0a7/firstrun/
<Ubulette> none exists
<asac> he?
<asac> where do you see that?
<asac> as homepage?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> in the default profile
<asac> yes its generated
<asac> we cannot do much about that ... other than hacking the template for that profile file
<asac> Ubulette: however ... lets first do the profile migration for now
<asac> Ubulette: maybe we should setup our own homepage ... which states clearly that the profile will not be synched with their real firefox profile
<asac> otherwise we should just target the homepage to the right location forcefully
<asac> Ubulette: pref("app.releaseNotesURL", "http://www.mozilla.org/projects/%APP%/%VERSION%/releasenotes/");
<Ubulette> own homepage stored where ? locally or ubuntu ?
<asac> Ubulette: sorry wanted to paste the path: browser/branding/unofficial/pref/firefox-branding.js
<asac> Ubulette: if we do our own homepage we should store it locally
<asac> 14:35 < Ubulette> own homepage stored where ? locally or ubuntu ?
<asac> 14:35 < asac> Ubulette: sorry wanted to paste the path: browser/branding/unofficial/pref/firefox-branding.js
<asac> 14:35 < asac> Ubulette: if we do our own homepage we should store it locally
<Ubulette_> k
<asac> Ubulette: in fact we should use the same homepage as firefox ... if we want a first run page we should summarize the features and the profile thing
<asac> on another page
<asac> for now we should just not care ;) ... maybe just replace %APP% to be firefox in that file
<asac> lets get this thing out asap
<Ubulette> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182988
<Ubulette> it tries to be smart by using application.ini directly
<Ubulette> oh, I should also check the name is not Mozilla + Firefox
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182989
<asac> ok ... isn't != a bashism?
<asac> or is it just ==
<Ubulette> don't think it is
<Ubulette> I've been coding like that long before bash ever existed
<asac> ok what about the corner case where there is a file $HOME/.$vname/$pfname ...
<asac> we don't care?
<asac> or do we ant to rename it?
<Ubulette> no, it's not a 1st run if  $HOME/.$vname/$pfname is already there
<asac> well ... i mean in corner case if there is a FILE
<asac> not a directory
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> (however that might have happened) :)
<asac> anyway  ... make a quilt patch out of it with --diffstat -U8 ... then go
<asac> looks good from what i see
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/182991
<asac> ok
<asac> please make a quilt patch out of it ... commit ... push and let me know so I can do testbuild and then upload
<Ubulette> the patch should also include application.ini change
<Ubulette> unless you prefer the script in a separate commit
<Ubulette> do we want granparadiso or firefox-granparadiso ?
<Ubulette> asac ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> granparadiso vs firefox-granparadiso is your choice
<asac> and your choice if you want two or more commits
<asac> aeh or one :)
<asac> i would prefer two commits (my guts feeling)
<Ubulette> oops, too late
<asac> no problem
<asac> so is everything pushed?
<asac> Ubulette: ^^?
<Jazzva> Hmm... what's the NOT operator in bash?
<asac> hmm not yet as it appears
<Ubulette> pushed 42
<asac> Jazzva: for what?
<asac> Jazzva: in a test?
<Jazzva> Uh-huh
<asac> [ ! x$a = x ]  ?
<Jazzva> Hmm... I'll try
<asac> but i think Ubulette knows more variants ;)
<Jazzva> Well, here's the test
<asac> i prefer to use test and not []  brackets
<Jazzva> if [ $(grep -c pat test) ] ;
<Jazzva> I need it to be false when it returns non-zero value :)
<asac> Jazzva: it returns 0 in case there is no mach
<asac> so test = 0
<asac> $(..) = 0
<asac> or != 0
<Jazzva> ...stupid me.
<Jazzva> :)
<Ubulette> $() is bashism
<Jazzva> I got used to programming where == 0  in a test would be a blasphemy :)
<Jazzva> != 0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asac> Ubulette: so you need to use ` ?
<Ubulette> ` is the original sh way
<asac> it works on posh
<asac> eah dash i mean
<Jazzva> Ok, so to use `...` instead of $(...)
<Ubulette> but nowadays, every script is more or less bash
<asac> lets try posh
<asac> Ubulette: in ubuntu we regularly have errors because debian uses bash while we have dash
<asac> well posh works as well
<Ubulette> I know
<asac> so i assume $(..) is posix
<asac> Jazzva: use what you want ;)
<asac> but better don't mix both ;)
<Jazzva> Hmm... ok.
<Jazzva> That test still doesn't work... I'll try to find what else I did wrong :).
<asac> for me if test $(grep -c tt1 /tmp/tt) = 0; then echo hello; fi ... works
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<Jazzva> I used []  again...
<asac> both should work
<Ubulette> should be -eq
<Ubulette> = is for strings
<Ubulette> -eq for integers
<Jazzva> Oh... thanks :)
<Jazzva> -ne or -neq for not equal?
<Jazzva> :)
<Ubulette> -eq -ne -ge -gt -lt -le
<Ubulette> man test
<asac> well ... why wouldn't it work?
<asac> i mean equal check should be more or less the same
<Ubulette> here it's the same
<Ubulette> but 0 != 00 while 0 -eq 00
<asac> right
<Jazzva> asac: The script works :D
<Ubulette> be careful with temp files
<Ubulette> could be a security issue
<Jazzva> You mean to try not to destroy something I need?
<Ubulette> no, users tempering with them
<Ubulette> use mktemp
<Jazzva> Well, right now there is no temp file... It has one file which keeps the processed packages and outputs the new packages in file.new
<Ubulette> will me the name unique and chmod safe
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> just an advise for later then :)
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<Ubulette> asac, tell me if it works as expected. I'll have to go out soon
<Ubulette> arg, should have tempered more with firefox-branding.js
<Ubulette> asac, I've updated commit 42
<Ubulette> sorry
<asac> thats bad
<asac> can you resurrect and check-in on top?
<Ubulette> that's what I did
<asac> he?
<asac> i think you updated commit 42?
<Ubulette> uncommit, fix, commit, push --overwrite
<asac> that is not on top
<asac> Ubulette: please never use --overwrite in future ;)
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> looks ok on LP/code
<asac> usually if you publish things you should never --overwrite
<asac> well
<asac> its a pita
<asac> i already pulled
<asac> then checked in stuff on top
<asac> now i cannot merge your changes
<Ubulette> just uncommit my 42 and repull
<asac> which is why overwrite is evil on published things
<asac> please give me the diff
<asac> i already have done changes on top
<asac> or tell me what you did
<Ubulette> needed more changes in mozilla/browser/branding/unofficial/pref/firefox-branding.js
<Ubulette> it's in the new patch
<asac> tell me the changes please
<asac> i can edit the patch here
<asac> or give me link to code
<asac> i can then pick the changes
<Ubulette> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~fta+launchpad/firefox/granparadiso/changes
<Ubulette> click diff for 42
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> lines 70-88 of debian/patches/granparadiso-profilename
<asac> actually the app-update urls is not needed
<Ubulette> doesn' hurt
<Ubulette> t
<asac> please remember to no overwrite once you have asked me to merge in future ;)
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> ok ... to save time previously lost i just push without test build ;)
<Ubulette> push where ?
<asac> ubuntu?
<asac> ftp
<asac> dput ;)
<asac> ok i pushed what was uploaded to bzr as well ... to mozillateam branch
<asac> either wipe your branch, overwrite or whatever  ... its has now diverged
<asac> but please don't merge as i will otherwise get unreasonable merge conflicts next time because of the uncommit ;)
<asac> damn
<asac> i knew i had a problem
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> now granparadiso mozillatewam branch has diverged because i didn't merge
<asac> and i am forced to overwrite ... or redo all this stuff
<asac> Ubulette: use ~asac branch
<asac> that is the one i uploaded
<Ubulette> need to go now. I'll do that this evening. I let you sort this out :)
<asac> granparadiso uploaded
<Jazzva> asac: Should I put these files in my branch? The ff-ext, m-tb-ext, tb-ext and update-rdeps in my branch?
<Jazzva> ?=...
<asac> Ubulette: ok mt branch is now good
<asac> Ubulette: well ... profile dir is now with whitespace
<asac> i will fix it
<Jazzva> asac: About app-install-data... In changelog I put the version 0.4.3.2, the latest is 0.4.4. Well, just to sort that out before merge :)...
<asac> you should work on latest
<Jazzva> Well, it was latest when I downloaded it...
<Jazzva> It was later I saw that 0.4.4 is out
<asac> yes ... just merge it
<asac> bzr merge ... then fix conflicts et al
<asac> or just push it and ask mvo to merge it
<Jazzva> Hmm... where do I do that?
<asac> what?
<Jazzva> bzr merge?
<asac> Jazzva: you just say bzr merge
<asac> yes
<Jazzva> In my branch dir?
<asac> bzr merge URL
<asac> yes
<asac> in worst case you can uncommit the merge
<asac> and retry
<asac> but better push to launchpad first so you have a backup ;)
<Jazzva> Ok... And I merge it with ubuntu-core-dev's branch?
<Jazzva> Well, it's already on LP :
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> yes merge it with release branch
<asac> which is core-dev iirc
<Jazzva> Ok...
<Jazzva> Ok, the only conflict is in debian/changelog... Should I manually edit or with bzr?
<Jazzva> asac: To edit debian/changelog, then brz resolve debian/changelog?
<asac> Jazzva: yes ... fix changelog ... make a new changelog entry on top and put your changelog entries there
<asac> then just do
<asac> bzr resolved
<asac> without a file
<asac> bzr should detect that the file is clean now
<asac> and allow you to commit
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> remember to not specify a file or path when committing
<asac> you have to commit the full merge at once
<asac> e.g. look at
<asac> bzr st
<asac> you should see the merge info that will be kept that way
<Jazzva> asac: If the version was 0.4.4 should I update it to 0.4.4.1?
<asac> no idea about the versioning scheme
<asac> just use 0.4.4.1 i guess
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> and tell mvo when you ask for the merge so he can adapt according to his needs/polcies
<Jazzva> Michael Vogt did that for a little fix - 0.4.3 -> 0.4.3.1
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'm pushing the merged branch... After that I'll ask mvo for the merge...
<asac> great
<asac> Jazzva: hurry ;)
<asac> weekend is coming nearer ;)
<Jazzva> Tell that to my cable...
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> and my cable provider
<asac> you should not --overwrite
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> I'm not...
<asac> then its really fast
<asac> hmm
<asac> initial push?
<Jazzva> It just has a lot of files that mvo added...
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> take a look of the diff to core-dev branch so you can verify if you forgot something
<Jazzva> Huh? :)
<asac> just bzr diff URLTOCOREDEVBRANCH
<asac> might work
<Jazzva> Hmm... ok
<asac> otherwise branch it somewhere then
<Jazzva> But didn't I do that if I merged from core-dev?
<asac> bzr diff /path/to/core-dev/ .
<asac> Jazzva: well you merged
<asac> the final result you can still verify ;)
<asac> if you are sure you didn
<asac> 't mess anything up
<asac> just ask for merge
<asac> mvo is nice ;)
<asac> so don't worry
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll do the bzr diff first :) (99% sure I didn't mess anything)
<Ubulette> <asac> Ubulette: well ... profile dir is now with whitespace
<Ubulette> what ?
<asac> i reuploaded
<asac> with Name=granparadiso
<asac> and updated bzr branches
<Ubulette> tr should have taken care of whitespace
<asac> well ... i told you that it would be replaced ... so not your fault ... except for not testing it ;)
<asac> it was replaced till that Name went into application.ini apparently
<Ubulette> I did: grep ^Vendor $moz_libdir/application.ini | cut -d= -f2 | tr 'A-Z ' 'a-z-'
<Ubulette> echo "Foo Bar"  | cut -d= -f2 | tr 'A-Z ' 'a-z-'
<Ubulette> foo-bar
<Ubulette> no space
<asac> yeah ... but firefox doesn't replace spaces anymore
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> so the profile used ended up in .mozilla/firefox granparadiso
<asac> while we copied to firefox-gran..
<Ubulette> i see
<asac> anyway ... is uploaded now
<asac> ...ubuntu2
<Ubulette> I changed Name at the last minute without re-testing.. and you skipped test too :(
<asac> hehe
<asac> well if you remember ... i deferred test, but and just uploaded
<asac> i found it right after build was finished ;)
<asac> nevermind
<asac> all fine now
<Ubulette> can't see it in buildfarm
<Jazzva> I get an error... And I think I need to pull the core-dev branch...
<Jazzva> And it'll take a while.
<Jazzva> Well, 99% sure I haven't messed anything. I'll ask mvo to take a look and merge if he likes it :)
<Ubulette> oh, it's pending. ok
<asac> Ubulette: oh fails to build
<asac> damn
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> where ?
<Ubulette> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-granparadiso/3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu2 show pending
<Ubulette> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-granparadiso/3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu2/+build/375396 shows queued 9 min
<asac> --disable-airbag we need
<Ubulette> oh, I had that in my tree initially
<Ubulette> 3.0a6:   * add --disable-airbag as libcurl is still causing build issues in Gutsy
<Ubulette> 3.0a7:   * remove --disable-airbag now that libcurl mess is fixed in Gutsy
<Ubulette>   * add libcurl4-gnutls-dev to Build-Depends in debian/control
<asac> well
<asac> then you removedit?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> but you need curl on Build-Depends
<Ubulette> I can fix that if you want
<asac> better ask me next time then ;)
<asac> no we don't want airbag
<asac> i have fixed it now
* Ubulette shouldn't have reused the same chroot env :(
<asac> Ubulette: i don't see anything about airbag
<asac> in changelog
<asac> nor bzr log
<asac> what is going on?
<Ubulette> my own tree, not the one in LP
<asac> where do you get that from?
<asac> ok
<asac> its in trunk branch from us iirc
<asac> we should have merged trunk up before doing anything
<asac> anway, now its gone
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> next time, I'll trash my chroot as I usually do
<Ubulette> I have a bot for that.
<Ubulette> it creates, pack, unpack, clean envs on demand
<Ubulette> probably cleaner than the ubuntu one
<asac> welll usually we don't need that
<asac> as build-depends are pretty stable
<asac> and having one bad upload is usually not a problem
<asac> if ubuntu3 fails now as well
<asac> then i have to duck though
<Ubulette> it usually catches stuff detected by configure but not mentionned in builddeps
<asac> its good to do a final build in pbuilder though
<asac> ok done bzr branches updated as well
<asac> now hope
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> grrr, ubuntulog should hide ips and emails
<Ubulette> we're all exposed :(
<asac> why do you care?
<asac> i mean we have to live with loads of spam
<asac> if you try to reduce spam its probably something wrong with your spam filter rules ;)
<Ubulette> I catch ~99.5% of incoming spam, but the remains one are still too much for me
<asac> hmm
<Ubulette> and it's also a privacy issue imho
<asac> well ... might be different for you, but I choose to be public so ... so be it :)
<asac> work in freesoftware + privacy doesn't work welll unless you only go for a pseudonym
<asac> maybe get a freenode cloak ;)
<asac> for ips
<Ubulette> I was supposed to be known only a ubulette in the ubuntu community.. it's clearly impossible
<asac> you could have not added your name to launchpad :)
<Jazzva> Public is the new private ;)...
<Jazzva> (kidding... a bit :))
<asac> and then insisted on "i am a pseudonym" :)
<Ubulette> thought it was obvious
<Ubulette> who would like to be named ubulette in real life ? :)
<asac> no idea
<asac> but yoour name was in launchpad before ;)
<Ubulette> it doesn't internationalize well anyway...
<asac> hehe
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> in french, boulette means typo in slang
* Ubulette lacked inspiration when he opened it's LP account...
<Ubulette> its
<Ubulette> gasp
<asac> his
<Ubulette> yep
* Ubulette is tired
<Ubulette> tiered ?
<asac> was correct
<asac> tired ;)
<Ubulette> well, as I said
<asac> Jazzva: did you ping mvo
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> Yes... He told me everything's fine
<Jazzva> Just not to put files into menu-data :)...
<Jazzva> I moved them to menu-data-mozilla (which will make it easier to track all extensions :))
<Ubulette> ubuntu3 is stuck
<asac> he?
<asac> where?
<asac> it was accepted afaict
<Ubulette> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-granparadiso/
<asac> Jazzva: ok
<asac> Ubulette: its all fine ... it takes some time ;)
<Jazzva> Told on query :)
<Ubulette> ok. I'm out again. See u
<asac> cu
<Jazzva> Have fun :)
<asac> Jazzva: maybe menu-data-xul-extensions ?
<asac> anyway ... I am fine with it as long as this gets merged soon ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, I don't have time right now to switch it to menu-data-xul-extensions.. *sighs*
<asac> Jazzva: is there a menu-data-codecs dir as well?
<asac> or are those in menu-data directly?
<Jazzva> menu-data-additional
<asac> ok
<asac> Jazzva: just push your bzr branch up
<asac> if i find time, I wil do it
<asac> on weekend
<Jazzva> Ok... Pushing it now...
<asac> have you tried that it still works?
<Jazzva> Hmm, I'll have time later... I just can't do it right now :/.
<asac> e.g. are those .desktop files pulled in during build?
<asac> Jazzva: ok
<Jazzva> asac: mvo will take care of it. It has to be added to debian/rules
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> Gotta go now...
<Jazzva> See you tonight...
<asac> hi cwong1
<asac> cwong1: just a short question about mobile-basic-flash
<asac> cwong1: its currently a bit messy:
<asac> build-depends: firefox-dev
<asac> depends: libxul0d
<asac> we should fix it
<asac> at best make use of midbrowser-dev
<cwong1> what should it depends on?
<asac> midbrowser-dev in build-depends
<asac> and midbrowser in depends
<asac> further you have to fix configure.ac
<cwong1> ok
<asac> which tests xulrunner-gtkmozembed
<asac> i think midbrowser-gtkmozembed should be available as well
<asac> if you have committed that, please let me know so i can upload to gutsy
<asac> lpia port needs that to go ahead :)
<cwong1> ok  I will look into it
<asac> cwong1: yes ... try to use midbrowser ... if it doesn't work for any reason, just ping me
<cwong1> ok
<asac> ... though i am more or less in weekend mode from now on
<cwong1> fine
<cwong1> asac: the latest mobile-basic-flash does have "build-depends: firefox-dev".
<cwong1> asac: it looks like this: Build-Depends: debhelper, libgtk2.0-dev, libxul-dev, automake1.9, pkg-config, libtool, libhildondesktop-dev, libdbus-glib-1-dev, libhildonwm-dev
<asac> yes
<asac> it was fixed by doko
<asac> i think its not in git
<asac> but it was just a quick fix to get something build
<asac> lets do it right
<asac> everything should be midbrowser-dev et al
<cwong1> you want me to change libxul-dev to midbrowser-dev?
<cwong1> asac: ?
<asac> try midbrowser-dev ... yes
<asac> and fix configure.ac
<asac> accordingly
<asac> further remove the explicit Depends: to libxul0d
<cwong1> ok
<asac> replace it by just midbrowser for now
<asac> please try and if it breaks the build let me know
<Bernardo> hi
<Bernardo> asac: you're here?
<cwong1> asac: in configure.ac I change to -> PKG_CHECK_MODULES(MOZEMBED, midbrowser-gtkmozembed >= 1.8.1)  is the 1.8.1? should still be there?
<asac> Bernardo: a bid
<asac> cwong1: install midbrowser-dev ... and see if midbrowser-gtkmozembed exists
<asac> e.g. pkg-config --cflags midbrowser-gtkmozembed
<asac> if so ... then yes
<asac> cwong1: you can drop the versioning for now i guess
<asac> Bernardo: a bit ;)
<cwong1> ok
<Bernardo> asac: I'm home now, can do a little debugging on nm
<asac> ok
<asac> do you know how to start wpa_supplicant manually?
<cwong1> asac: looks like pkg-config on midbrowser-gtkmozembed work.  I will do a test build and commit the change in a few minutes.
<Bernardo> Never tried, I used to start it from ifupdown, using either the config in interfaces or a specific file
<Bernardo> it's something like wpa_supplicant -i interface -c conf file
<Bernardo> ?
<asac> well ... thats not the way nm uses it
<Bernardo> meanwhile, nm keeps attaching the wifi to the open networks in the neighbourhood, and my default route gets messed up...
<asac> nm uses it completely without arguments
<Bernardo> not even the interface?
<asac> Bernardo: can you stop network-manager?
<asac> e.g. setup a static connection so you still can be online?
<asac> or is that a different system anyway?
<Bernardo> I can, just a sec
<Bernardo> ok, unloaded knetworkmanager, and there is no "network*" process running
<asac> ok lets go
<asac> Bernardo: open two terminals
<asac> in both become root like:
<asac> sudo su
<Bernardo> done
<Bernardo> I usually do sudo -s
<asac> k
<asac> now start wpa_supplicant like:
<asac> well first check that there is no process running please
<asac> that is called something like wpa
<asac> and tear down your interface
<asac> with ifconfig down wlan0
<Bernardo> yep, a ps ax |  grep came out empty
<asac> with ifconfig down eth1
<Bernardo> ifconfig eth1 down
<Bernardo> done
<asac> ok
<asac> now start wpa_supplicant like:
<asac> wpa_supplicant -g /var/run/wpasupplicant-eth1-global
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe use -dd
<asac> to get verbose output
<asac> so wpa_supplicant -dd -g /var/run/wpasupplicant-wlan0-global
<Bernardo> ok, running - and with dd gave a little feedback
<asac> yes
<asac> now in a nother temrinal as root we have to frist add the interface
<asac> wpa_cli -g /var/run/wpasupplicant-eth1-global interface_add wlan0 "" "" /var/run/wpasupplicant
<asac> well replace wlan0 with eth1 of course
<asac> and observe what you see in other terminal
<Bernardo> ok
<asac> there should be output
<asac> Bernardo: did you receive OK from wpa_cli ?
<Bernardo> yes
<asac> ok can you paste what the main wpaXXX spit out so far?
<Bernardo> checking the output now, what do you want me to look for?
<asac> please paste everything for now ;)
<Bernardo> here, or pastenbin.ca ?
<asac> somewhere ... but not here ;)
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.ca/652624
<asac> should be plenty of lines after all
<Bernardo> I didn't want to be kicked out... :)
<asac> ok
<asac> now try to enter wpa_cli shell
<asac> like
<asac> wpa_cli -i eth1
<asac> does it connnect?
<Bernardo> "Could not connect to wpa_supplicant - re-trying"
<cwong1> asac: how long ago did you make the midbrowser-dev available?
<cwong1> asac_: how long have the midbrowser-dev been available?
<asac_> had disconnect
<asac_> didn't get a thing ;)
<Bernardo> I did the wrong grep 10 minutes ago - for "network" instead of "Network"
<asac_> last i saw is 19:49 < asac> i mean do you end up in an interactive shell ;)
<asac_> 19:48 < asac> ok
<asac_> 19:49 < asac> now try to enter wpa_cli shell
<asac_> 19:49 < asac> like
<asac_> 19:49 < asac> wpa_cli -i eth1
<asac_> 19:49 < asac> does it connnect?
<Bernardo> [18:49]  <asac> does it connnect?
<Bernardo> [18:49]  <Bernardo> "Could not connect to wpa_supplicant - re-trying"
<asac_> 19:49 < asac> i mean do you end up in an interactive shell ;)
<asac_> thats what i said before disconnect
<asac_> Bernardo: ok
<asac_> Bernardo: try instead of -i
<asac_> -p
<Bernardo> let me try again, now I killed all NetworkManager processes
<asac_> wpa_cli -p /var/run/wpasupplicant
<asac_> e.g. the socket you passed as last argument to interface_add
<asac_> Bernardo: yes thats important
<asac_> nm has to be dead for this i guess
<Bernardo> wpa_cli -i still doesn't connect
<Bernardo> trying -p now
<asac_> yes
<Bernardo> wpa_cli -p /var/run/wpasupplicant-eth1-global
<asac_> no
<asac_> not the global
<asac_> exactly what i said above
<Bernardo> sorry
<asac_> no problem
<asac_> use whatever you passed as *last* argument to interface_add
<Bernardo> ok, connected
<Bernardo> got the shell
<Bernardo> got the shell
<asac> good
<asac> well ... now its always:
<asac> add_network
<asac> > 0
<Bernardo> yep
<asac> set_network 0 essid "yournet"
<asac> > OK
<asac> set_network 0 psk "your password"
<asac> enable_network 0
<asac> .... then see how it associates
<Bernardo> FAIL at the essid
<asac> try ssid
<asac> not essid
<Bernardo> RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=30): [REMOVED] 
<Bernardo> CTRL_IFACE: SET_NETWORK id=0 name='essid'
<Bernardo> CTRL_IFACE: value - hexdump_ascii(len=10): [REMOVED] 
<Bernardo> CTRL_IFACE: Failed to set network variable 'essid'
<asac> yes ssid
<Bernardo> ok
<asac> cwong1: since the beginning
<asac> Bernardo: does it associate?
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.ca/652648
<Bernardo> no
<asac> ok
<asac> still in shell?
<asac> say disable_network 0
<asac> for now
<asac> so the output stopps flushin in the wpasupplicant terminal
<asac> then lets try
<cwong1> asac: 2 weeks ago?  The build failed on my local build server because it failed to apt get the midbrowser-dev package.  The only thing I can think of is it pulls packages from a local mirror.
<asac> most likely
<asac> its in official gutsy
<Bernardo> ok
<cwong1> asac: ok. I will check with my build person
<asac> cwong1: to test you could use firefox-dev instead of midbrowser-dev ... but that is probably not the way we want it
<asac> so lets do it right
<asac> cwong1: i have the feeling that the way you work is not the way its ment to be ;)
<cwong1> :)
<asac> do you always develop in an image-creator created environment?
* asac guesses that thats the case
<asac> Bernardo: what does scan_results give you?
<asac> when you run that in the shell?
<asac> for me it looks like your wpa network is hidden
<Bernardo> yes, it is
<asac> Bernardo: ok ... lets go ahead then
<asac> Bernardo: what does scan_results yield?
<Bernardo> I can also try to connect to a visible network
<Bernardo> I also have one here
<asac> Bernardo: hidden networks are known to not work
<asac> Bernardo: if its wpa then try
<asac> otherwise don't dare
<asac> wpa should be fixed
<Bernardo> bssid / frequency / signal level / flags / ssid
<Bernardo> 00:14:bf:d2:61:23       2437    236     [WPA-PSK-TKIP] [WPA2-PSK-TKIP]    <hidden>
<Bernardo> 00:16:b6:5c:4a:b7       2462    165     [WPA-PSK-TKIP+CCMP] [WPA2-PSK-TKIP+CCMP]  ADCAPITA
<Bernardo> 00:c0:49:60:40:eb       2462    171     [WEP]    RLXAPF01
<Bernardo> 00:18:84:10:7c:d1       2417    223             FON_AfonsoL
<asac> do you have an open network ?
<asac> with wpa?
<Bernardo> the first is the hidden one
<asac> k
<asac> is the second one yours as well?
<Bernardo> no, and neither is the third
<asac> ok
<asac> can you unhide your first network to test that it really works for you?
<Bernardo> the fourth is on the same ap as the visible one, which isn't showing in the scan results
<asac> just as a check-point
<Bernardo> yes, just a sec
<asac> huh? i see four networks .... what do you mean "its not in the scan results" ?
<cwong1> asac: yes using the image creator.  :(. The build built fine on my local environment but not the damn build system.
<asac> cwong1: ok
<asac> cwong1: the build system doesn't matter for us imo (though it probably matters for you) as i have to upload the fixed package to gutsy anywa
<asac> its kind of blocking our lpia porting effords ;) ... which is why i cared in the first place
<cwong1> lpia stands for ?
<asac> its the mobile architecture you guys develop (afaict)
<asac> the processor architecture
<cwong1> ah
<asac> like i686 ... but some modified commandsets i gues
<asac> at least our toolchain guy is working heavily on get things bootstrapped ... so i has to be something important ;)
<cwong1> must be
<Bernardo> there is another network, "MyPlace", that is the fonera default wpa, and is the same ap as the "FON_AfonsoL". It isn't showing in the scan results above
<Bernardo> I'm trying to find where to unhide my ssid in dd-wrt...
<cwong1> lpia -> low power Intel Arch. :)
<asac> ok ... might be that its confusing that they have the same AP
<asac> cwong1: thanks!
<asac> cwong1: finally i feel omnicious :)
<asac> Bernardo: i cannot really help you there ;)
<asac> jbs: Bernado?
<asac> ah
<Bernardo> found - it's called "wireless ssid broadcast"
<asac> Bernardo: you appear to not have a stable network :)
<asac> how comes :-D
<Bernardo> lol
<Bernardo> wonder why... :)
<asac> Bernardo: how does this hidden network show up in nm-applet?
<Bernardo> it usually shows well, with the correct name
<Bernardo> as I had it set up in feisty
<asac> he?
<asac> so initially it doesn't know the name?
<asac> i am just curious to get the scene
<Bernardo> I think it didn't, just showed as hidden
<asac> k
<Bernardo> then I did a "connect to another network" and entered the data
<Bernardo> ssid, psk, etc.
<Bernardo> and it worked well since, until I upgraded to gutsy
<Bernardo> now when I check scan_results, my network shows up
<Bernardo> should I try network_enable again?
<Bernardo> ok, it connects, but then disconnects
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> phone
<asac> ok
<asac> what exactly did you enter now in wpa_cli as ssid ?
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.ca/652662 - this is the output of the wpa_supplicant daemon
<Bernardo> the ssid I had previously hidden
<asac> what did you type at command line?
<asac> ok
<asac> so scan_results shows the ssid now properly?
<Bernardo> yes
<asac> ok .... try starting everything fresh
<Bernardo> this is the output I get in wpa_cli when I enable the network
<asac> or wait
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.ca/652663
<asac> set the psk again
<asac> i think it was cleared
<asac> try to disable_network 0
<asac> set_network 0 psk "asdasd"
<asac> enable_network 0
<Bernardo> ok
<asac> if that doesn't help lets restart wpasupplicant (for real)
<Bernardo> brb
<asac> oh ok
<asac> thanks
<Bernardo> ok, exactly the same
<Bernardo> I've closed wpa_supplicant, and I'm restarting it now
<asac> Bernardo: wait
<asac> Bernardo: please try to just use network-manager
<asac> with applet
<asac> (now that the network is visible)
<Bernardo> ok, let me launch the applet again
<asac> those 00:00:00 events is exactly what we tried to workaround in latest nm upload
<asac> Bernardo: well network manager as well ;)
<cwong1> asac: which ubuntu repository is the midbrowser-dev in?  It is not in our local mirror and that is why it failed.
<asac> cwong1: universe
<asac> its not yet in main
<Bernardo> how do I relaunch network manager, do I restart networking?
<asac> but there are other things that are not yet in main i guess
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: gutsy - universe ... tell that to your build monkeys ;)
<asac> Bernardo: no
<asac> /etc/dbus*/even*/25Net* restart
<asac> Bernardo: ^^
<asac> and use stop next time you want nm to stop ;)
<asac> not kill ;)
<Bernardo> ok
<Bernardo> restarted
<Bernardo> brb
<Bernardo> I'm here
<asac> is that good?
<Bernardo> should I try to connect to my network using the applet?
<asac> yes
<asac> be sure that wpa supplicant et al are not running anymore
<asac> otherwise there will be issues
<Bernardo> yes, I exited both
<Bernardo> ok, connected
<Bernardo> but it disabled eth0 as soon as I clicked on my network
<Bernardo> here's my syslog
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.ca/652680
<asac> so you are now on wifi ?
<asac> its normal that nm only allows you to have one nm-managed iface up at a time ... so not to bother if eth0 is now disabled
<Bernardo> I'm on wifi, yes
<asac> ok cool
<asac> then it works for wpa without hidding network
<Bernardo> the only problem was that when eth0 got disconnected, I got kicked out... :)
<asac> good to know
<asac> right ... but thats currently a feature
<asac> of nm
<asac> just *one* interface at a time
<Bernardo> ok
<Bernardo> too bad ppp isn't integrated yet
<asac> well ... i hope that this is not my job ;)
<Bernardo> lol
<asac> i will now try to figure out what is going on with hidden networks
<asac> thanks so far
<asac> Bernardo: one question: when you setup your hidden network through "Other Network ..."
<Bernardo> when I gave wpa_supplicant a config file, I had to pass it a AP_SCAN entry, or something like that
<Bernardo> yes
<asac> what did you provide as ssid? a name?
<Bernardo> the ssid of the network
<asac> which is?
<Bernardo> Bernardo
<asac> ok
<Bernardo> :)
<asac> that ws enough?
<Bernardo> yes, in feisty that was enough
<asac> whatelse did you need to specify?
<Bernardo> the psk
<Bernardo> and that it used tkip
<Bernardo> I don't even know if this was needed
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> Bernardo: ok thanks! .... once i figured out what is going on with hidden net here, I will come back :)
<Bernardo> ok
<asac> for me it doesn't even connect on feisty
<Bernardo> no?
<asac> though i have a different chipset
<Bernardo> what is your chipset?
<asac> welll ... my nm might be broken because i hacked around, but it didn't work so far
<Bernardo> I had a ralink pcmcia on a older laptop
<asac> realtek 3xxx =?
<asac> rtl8187
<asac> is my driver
<Bernardo> for that one I needed to set things up in interfaces, as the drivers used a lot of iwpriv stuff
<asac> its a netgera usb thing
<asac> hmm
<Bernardo> I have both, the pcmcia and the usb
<asac> of what?
<asac> rtl?
<Bernardo> the pcmcia can't use anymore - this laptop is cardexpress
<Bernardo> yes
<asac> interesting
<asac> does usb work with your hidden network?
<asac> on feisty?
<Bernardo> it did - but as I said, I had to use a lot of iwpriv stuff in interfaces
<Bernardo> have to go now, dinner time... bbl
<asac> hmmm ... well then thats not my business ;) ... i want the *real* solution ;)
<asac> but unfortunately my gutsy box is currently severly crashed :)
<Bernardo> ah, before I forget, I think that in gutsy you have the new rtl24x driver
<Bernardo> which shouldn't need iwpriv
<Bernardo> have to run, bye
<asac> yeah ... which is why I shouldn't bother that much about hidden nets here
<asac> thanks
<asac> cu
<Ubulette> back
<asac> Ubulette: welcome ;)
<Ubulette> I see i386 build is ok
<asac> yeah
<asac> buildd network appears to be a bit slow nowadays ;)
<asac> i would have expected at least amd64 builds by now
<asac> but well i uploaded firefox at the same time
<asac> so ... two long builds going ;)
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/firefox-granparadiso/+builds?build_state=all
<asac> other archs are still waiting
<asac> but they should work out well ;)
<Ubulette> nice link
<Ubulette> LP is a real maze. not easy to find that kind of stuff
<asac> yeah
<asac> it lacks a site-map ;)
<asac> there are even things you cannot find i guess :)
<asac> for instance:
<asac> https://launchpad.net/+builds
<asac> or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<asac> i have no idea how you can reach those without typing in url bar
<Ubulette> I knew /+builds, nice. I've made mine too :)
<asac> yours?
<asac> anyone here who plays chess and has ever beaten gnuchess (without book)?
<asac> Ubulette: wanna try if ubufox works on paradiso?
<asac> nevermind ;)
<Bernardo> asac: I have here the Ralink usb stick
<Bernardo> do you want me to try it out?
<asac> of course... if you are on gutsy all feedback is welcom
<asac> though i heard that ralink still has a damn buggy driver
<asac> but maybe things are fixed .... iirc edubuntu needs ralink
<asac> Bernardo: do you know if a ipwXXXX usb-stick exists?
<asac> i would like to buy about 10-20 sticks if that would bring me a great variaty of chipsets ;)
<asac> but i think the most important ones are the built-ins :(
<asac> which might not exist as external devices
<asac> (but i am pretty igorant about hardware markets)
<asac> Bernardo: there?
<Jazzva> Evening :)...
<Jazzva> asac: mvo merged and uploaded a-i-d :)...
* asac hugs Jazzva 
<asac> thanks a lot
<Jazzva> No prob :)...
<asac> you want to do the final dance as well?
<Jazzva> Final dance? menu-data-mozilla => menu-data-xul-extensions?
<asac> its about adding a link in firefox -> Add-On dialog to start it :)
<asac> Jazzva: no
<asac> we keep it as it is now
<Jazzva> Oooooh... fuuun :)
<asac> its not that important after all
<Jazzva> As for directory change
<Jazzva> I thought to rename it and then just push next time mvo makes a new upload...
<Bernardo> asac: got connected, but apparently it didn't recognize a valid key for my ap
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.ca/652758
<asac> Jazzva: i think renaming is pretty low priority
<asac> Jazzva: we should keep it on todo list
<asac> Jazzva: maybe when we add new extensions or something we can do it in same step
<Jazzva> asac: Well, that's why I thought to push it with next version... It's not too big for upload.
<Jazzva> asac: Right...
<asac> ah ... ok
<asac> Jazzva: what you can do is you rename it on your private branch
<asac> Jazzva: fix the rules file
<asac> Jazzva: and then keep it until we ask mvo to merge next time
<Jazzva> asac: I'll pull the mvo's branch, just to see what he fixed in rules :).
<asac> Bernardo: looking
<asac> Jazzva: right
<asac> Jazzva: get your branch in sync first
<asac> Jazzva: you can either just pull
<asac> or merge (if pull fails)
<asac> in your existing branch
<Jazzva> asac: Will do... Ok, off to dinner now. I'll try to take a look at those two wrong-deps bugs I filed last night :).
<asac> Jazzva: e.g. no need to start from scratch
<Jazzva> asac: Sure thing :)...
<asac> Bernardo: thats strange
<asac> Bernardo: maybe restart NetworkManager ... or even dbus
<asac> Bernardo: did the applet ask you for a password at all?
<Bernardo> no, not at all
<Bernardo> it usually did, when I got that error with the IPW3945
<asac> Bernardo: or is the password usually taken from some keyring thing?
<Bernardo> but that was with the hidden ssid
<asac> yes ... try to restart these things and try again
<Bernardo> the password is usually taken from kde wallet
<asac> if it isn't too time consuming
<Bernardo> ok, brb
<asac> it most likely will still fail
<asac> but better be sure
<asac> Bernardo: at best restart dbus as well
<asac> Bernardo: i think just restartung dbus will restart nm anyways
<asac> so restart dbus from /etc/init.d/
<Bernardo> ok, no luck
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.ca/652773
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.ca/652775 - ipw3945 won't connect too when I have the ralink connected
<asac> Bernardo: what driver is ralink?
<asac> dmesg | grep wlan0
<asac> might yield something
<Ubulette> asac, "Pending (305)", 305 seems to be a weight. It is a good one or very low priority ?
<Ubulette> asac, or is it better to have 1 or 1000000000
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> Ubulette: i am innocent; no idea about infrastructure specifics ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Branch is updated... I just have one more thing to finish and then I could do the add-on menu :)...
<Jazzva> asac: I would need some hints...
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: welll ... i guess its almost ready ;)
<asac> Jazzva: but i think that is good that way
<asac> Jazzva: its simple, so you learn a bit extension mechanisms
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-12
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<Bernardo> good morning
* Bernardo is away: Ausente por agora.
<hjmf> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 14 Aug 15:00: Ubuntu Server Team meeting | 14 Aug 19:00: Technical Board | 15 Aug 20:00: Edubuntu | 16 Aug 20:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 20 Aug 22:00: Forum Council meeting | 21 Aug 15:00: Kernel Team
<Ubulette> hello
<Jazzva> Hello Ubulette...
<Jazzva> Hmm, I would need some help...
<Ubulette> about ?
<Jazzva> I have a label element inside one XUL overlay that is displayed in Add-ons window...
<Jazzva> What attribute should I use if I want to call a function when Add-ons window opens...
<Jazzva> Something like onload="function();"
<Ubulette> hm, sorry, I don't know much about xul
<Ubulette> asac should be able to answer
<Jazzva> HTML and JavaScript? :)
<Ubulette> yes
<Jazzva> I suppose, but he's not around...
<Jazzva> Hmm, ok... what would you use in <label> to call a function when it's loaded?
<Jazzva> Inside HTML...
<Jazzva> Inside=In
<Ubulette> what about <label oncommand="yoursub()"> .
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll give it a try :). Thanks
<Jazzva> Hmm, not working... Off to try some other attributes :)...
<Ubulette> onload didn't work ?
<Jazzva> Nope... I read on MDC that it was meant for page load,  but I gave it a try anyway. Nothing...
<Ubulette> hmm, they have events called onAddonUpdateStarted and onAddonUpdateEnded
<Ubulette> onAddonSelect
<Jazzva> Do you ae the link?
<Jazzva> *have
<Ubulette> just reading FF3 sources
<Jazzva> Oh... ok :)
<Ubulette> http://www.xulplanet.com/references/xpcomref/ifaces/nsIExtensionManager.html
<Ubulette> http://www.xulplanet.com/references/xpcomref/group_ExtensionsandUpdate.html
<Jazzva> Thanks, I'll take a look now :)
<Ubulette> damn, I need to restart X, gutsy killed my gnome
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Welcome back
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> got tons of crashes
<Jazzva> Ouch...
<Ubulette> tracker-extract
<Ubulette> kind of new in gutsy
<Jazzva> And that is? :)
<Jazzva> t-e, not gutsy :)
<Ubulette> imho, too young to enter gutsy by default
<Ubulette> tracker-extract - extract metadata from file and display them.
<Ubulette> think it works with trackerd
<Jazzva> Uh-huh...
<Ubulette> used by nautilus
<Ubulette> for instant searches
<Ubulette> always uptodate
<Jazzva> Hm, I think I read about it..
<Jazzva> Well, gotta go now... See you later.
<Ubulette> see you
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 390451
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 390451 in Libraries "Remembered passwords lost when changing Master Password" [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390451
<Jazzva> Good evening...
<asac> hi
<Jazzva> Hello asac...
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
<Jazzva> And Ubulette...
<asac> sorry for the offline thing this we ... famliy calls ;)
<Ubulette> np
<Jazzva> No prob...
<Jazzva> asac: If you have some free time now I would like to go over some things in Ubufox...
<asac> Jazzva: well ... just ask
<asac> i am almost in bed-mode though
<Jazzva> Also, there's a debdiff attached for one of those two dep bugs: bug131410
<asac> bug 131410
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131410 in thunderbird-quickfile "[gutsy]  Doesn't depend on thunderbird" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131410
<Jazzva> ubotu doesn't like me... damn :).
<asac> i think it doesn't like your syntax ;)
<Jazzva> Or that :).
<Jazzva> I made a function which will test if /usr/bin/g-a-i is present, if it isn't it setts the hidden attribute of label to "true"...
<Jazzva> And it works... Tested with <label id="..." ... onfocus="testBlabla();">
<Jazzva> When g-a-i is uninstalled then the label "Get Ubuntu addons" dissapear, which is cool :)
<Jazzva> Now, is there an event handler that will do that on window open?
<Jazzva> I have tried with onload, but it works with window and image tag :/...
<asac> Jazzva: can't you just insert the script?
<Jazzva> Well, then I get the error...
<asac> i mean at the end of the tag or after it?
<asac> or is the tag not yet resolvable at that point?
<Jazzva> labelGetUbuntu has no properties
<asac> he?
<asac> can you show the diff?
<Jazzva> labelGetUbuntu is label which I fetch with getElementById, so I think it's still not resolvable
<asac> (what you made so far)
<Jazzva> Sure thing... just a sec...
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33512/
<Jazzva> The first is the function which works...
<Jazzva> And then I tried with script again and it gives me the "varible_name has no properties"
<asac> Overlays do not have an onload event. To have initialization code in an overlay, place it directly in a script outside of a function. This is commonly used to call the addEventListener method to listen to the load event for the window which does not fire until the master window and all overlays are applied.
<asac> http://www.xulplanet.com/references/elemref/ref_overlay.html
<asac> Jazzva: so ... addEventListener for load event
<Jazzva> Ok... thanks :)
<Ubulette> asac, see you didn't push a7-u4
<Ubulette> don't do it, i'll fix a few things 1st
<Ubulette> starting from my #51
<Ubulette> damn, spent 20 min on a nasty /bin/sh bug (bash vs dash)
<asac> Ubulette: ?
<Ubulette> yes?
<asac> what needs a fix?
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 390451
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 390451 in Libraries "Remembered passwords lost when changing Master Password" [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390451
<Ubulette> they disabled the ui of the master password just before a7
<Ubulette> as there was a nasty bug
<Ubulette> fixed in cvs
<Ubulette> now
<Ubulette> so I can port the fix and re-enable the ui
<Ubulette> easy
<asac> well ... but why do we need to fix this in a7?
<asac> i mean lets just bring -trunk package in shape ... and wait for beta1
<Ubulette> because people with master passwords are doomed
<asac> do what you do ... but please don't patch things worse ;)
<Ubulette> sure
<asac> let me know when ready ... i can upload tomorrow
<asac> then i ahve to concentrate on something else for the rest of the week
<Ubulette> ok. I'll probably either work on trunk or on xulrunner next week
<Ubulette> this week
<asac> cool
<Ubulette> is trunk pushed ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-04
<BigUrsis> Do you guys also track thunderbird?
<XioNoX> hi !
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: The following packages will be REMOVED: enigmail thunderbird thunderbird-gnome-support
<gnomefreak> The following NEW packages will be installed: hunspell-fr
<gnomefreak> that is new
<XioNoX> firefox is using hunspell since firefox 3, but the ubuntu version keep myspell because it was used by many other program
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. we are on it
<gnomefreak> i know
<gnomefreak> i thought Ubuntu was supposed to migrate to hunspell and drop myspell if we could
<gnomefreak> not sure what requires myspell anymore
<gnomefreak> as is there a reason there is no hunspell-en?
<XioNoX> asac ?
<gnomefreak> seems scrollkeeper is keeping back ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> where is trash now located?
 * gnomefreak cant remember
<zbraniecki> hi all
<XioNoX> zbraniecki, hi
<[reed]> zbraniecki: apparently, I can't send mail to Florian
<[reed]> his mail provider is blocking me for some reason
<gnomefreak> bug 201655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201655 in mozilla-thunderbird "send email with attachement from openoffice through thunderbird fails: "unable to open the temporary file"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201655
<gnomefreak1> where the hell is english
<gnomefreak1> and size sucks
<gnomefreak> shows english here maybe its just the font is so small
<asac> [reed]: florian?
<asac> hi gandi
<asac> XioNoX: whats up ;)
<[reed]> asac: another mozilla europe intern
<gandi> asac: hi man!
<asac> [reed]: ah ok.
<gandi> asac: how's your jetlag?
<asac> gandi: thats well ;) ... but i had issues getting to airport as my float flight was cancelled and when i arrived i found water hazard in my flat :(
<asac> now living at my mothers place till thats sorted
<gandi> ouch
<asac> but well ... at least i am at home ;)
<gandi> I'm trying to survive my jetlag
<asac> yeah ;) ... maybe the jetlag will come through when adrinaline gets settled
<Jazzva> hey asac, welcome back. Too bad for your apartment... I hope it will soon be fine :)
<Jazzva> anyway, I'm off to a friend to work on a documentation for some school project... need to write a processor simulator.
<Jazzva> So, see you tonight.
<XioNoX> asac, is is working, without the ainstallButtonPressed, with the help of gandalf
<XioNoX> I've to get something to eat
<gandi> asac: yea, I just switched XioNoX to go with DOM travelling instead of ID querying
<armin76> asac: bumb!
<asac> gandi: dom travelling? so convert RDF to structured XML first?
<gandi> no
<gandi> he's just placing a variable from RDF into XUL tree
<gandi> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/506114
<gandi> bottom
<gandi> label with ID valueURI
<gandi> (I asked him to remove ID since it's not unique)
<gandi> and then buttInstall
<gandi> buttInstall.setAttribute("oncommand", "ainstallButtonPressed(this.previousSibling.getAttribute('value'));");
<gandi> erm
<gandi> buttInstall.setAttribute("oncommand", "installPlugin(this.previousSibling.getAttribute('value'));");
<gandi> anyway, it's all about DOM travel
<gandi> nextSibling, previousSibling, firstChild, lastChild, items...
<gandi> you know
<asac> gandi: ah ok. why not set the value as a "new" attribute to the button?
<asac> so we dont need to rely on the "previous" sibling being the label
<asac> <button valueURI="?..." oncommand="this.getAttribute..."/> ?
<asac> wont wont that work?
<asac> gandi: ?
<gandi> asac: breaking the schema?
<gandi> despite, the label was there before, so I just suggested how to use it
<asac> gandi: well. i dont think that the URI should be displayed in general
<gandi> oh, maybe
<asac> if it is now, it probably just for debuggin purpose
<gandi> I didn't parse the code in my head
<gandi> :(
<asac> gandi: actually i think that it should work to generate javascript code with variables evaluated _before_ ... most likely thats merely and escaping thing. do you know anyone that knows for sure?
<gandi> how can it evaluate before?
<gandi> we would have to parse RDF template in memory, am I right?
<asac> well ... the template is evaluated to create dom, right? I dont think that the variable is not evaluated during that step
<asac> so you should be able to use the variable in any text ... which should include javascript
<gandi> it may be
<asac> that was always my understanding
<gandi> from what I see in arzhel's code
<asac> if it really gets evaluated not during template evaluation, but during display time
<asac> then well. thats borked
<gandi> he's just creating a XUL template that feeds data from RDF
<asac> right
<gandi> which means that the code is evaluated exactly after plugging the table into DOM
<gandi> line 93/94
<asac> yes. but why wont ?XPIInstall be expanded to its value in javascript if its replaced in arbitrary texts
<gandi> well, it's replaced after line 94
<gandi> in XUL template
<gandi> then JS can feed from it
<gandi> that's how I see it
<gandi> if you would like to have it purely in JS then the code doesn't have to build XUL template
<gandi> but pure XUL
<asac> gandi ... what i want is that the xul template generates javascript _with_ the variable in place
<gandi> and all variables should be queried directly from RDF JS object
<gandi> ah
<gandi> ]ok
<asac> like oncommand="javascript: alert(?XPIInstall)"
<asac> that was the idea
<gandi> of course
<asac> but apparently it dident work
<gandi> ok
<asac> which mus be some escaping
<gandi> sorry
<gandi> I'm tired
<asac> unless the variable is never evaluated until getting displayed
<gandi> let me rethink what you said
<gandi> no, it's evaluated in line 94
<gandi> I'm just not sure if you can get it that easily in template
<asac> right. but for XioNoX it wasnt when he tried. he inserted the alert above and saw "?XPIInstall" in the alert dialog
<gandi> so, you definitely can do this in the way you described
<asac> and not the value
<gandi> with new variable in <button>
<gandi> but that will break XUL sanity
<asac> right. that was the workaround i gave him friday to unblock
<asac> him
<asac> gandi: true.
<asac> gandi: the other way would be to use <input type="button" value="...")?
<asac> so it could look for value attribute
<gandi> yea, that seems to be clean to me
<asac> not real xul though i guess
<asac> but html
<gandi> aagh
<gandi> right
<gandi> then we'd have to use another namespace
<gandi> so for me, label with display:none sounds easiest
<gandi> and I can look for a better solution now
<asac> gandi: problem is that it will introduce fragility in code if we look for previousSibling
<asac> so moving the label somewhere else will break
<gandi> well, this can be easily solved by
<asac> gandi: do you know someone who can tell us why the generate-into-javascript code option wont work?
<gandi> class="valueURI"
<gandi> this.parentNode.getElementsByClassName('valueURI')[0]
<gandi> yea, looking for him now
<asac> ok. still we rely on the element being in the parentNode. all not nice ;)
<gandi> are you sure that
<asac> lets first check the real solution (javascript code)
<asac> if that doesnt work its hacky, but well.
<gandi> oncommand=installPlugin(?XPIocation) won't work?
<asac> gandi: that was XioNoX told me ... i thought it did
<gandi> ok
<gandi> let me try to reproduce that
<asac> he said it didnt for him. but we shoulod be sure that its not an escaping issue or something
<gandi> and I'm looking for a template guy
<asac> cool
<gandi> I'd say that it probably replaces the variables only if the whole value is the variable name
<gandi> so oncommand "?XPILocation" would work
<asac> gandi: there are examples where there is:
<asac> "my name is ?lastname and please dont bother me"
<gandi> hmm
<asac> at least i am pretty sure i saw things like that
<gandi> yea
<gandi> let's see
<gandi> maybe there have to be spaces around variable?
<asac> maybe
<asac> should be easy to try
<XioNoX> back
<asac> gandi: the other way would be to define a installpluginbutton element in xbl which would basically be a button, but allows the installpluginuri attribute dom whise
<asac> wise
<gandi> yea
<asac> at least in that way we could just say event.target.getAttribute("installpluginuri")
<gandi> right
<asac> i wouldnt rely on how the dom is layouted
<gandi> and that would be sane from the code standpoint
<gandi> but it would be harder to maintain
<gandi> and read
<asac> gandi: well. in xul it would be easy to read. and xbl-templates are used all over the place anyway
<gandi> I disagree. Creating xbl for one button would raise the complexity of code comparing to just adding one attribute to <button> manually
<asac> <installpluginbutton uri="?XPIInstallLocation" text="&install;" oncommand="installPlugin(event.target.getAttribute("uri"));"/>
<asac> owell ...escaped of course
<asac> ;)
<gandi> but it would be interesting challenge for Arzhel to learn XBL ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah.
<gandi> especially it's a really easy XBL case
<asac> gandi: but please try to get a confirm from a template guru that it really doesnt work to generate it into javascript code
<gandi> will do
<gandi> first, trying to confirm from XioNoX that it doesn't
<asac> good
<asac> thanks
<asac> have to do something else now (and lunch)
<asac> be back in 1-2 hours
<XioNoX> ok, i've read everything :D
<XioNoX>  buttInstall.setAttribute("oncommand", "installPlugin(' ?XPILocation ');");
<XioNoX> seem to work
<asac> XioNoX: cool ... is ' needed?
<asac> maybe ' ?XPILocation '.trim() ;)
<asac> hehe
<XioNoX> " give a total bug of the window
<asac> XioNoX: sure you would have to escape the inner " like \" i guess
<XioNoX> and without ' i have an error on the console and it don't work
<asac> ok
<gandi> yea
<asac> XioNoX: try the .trim()
<gandi> \" should work
<gandi> and trim will help avoid whitespaces
<asac> in this case whitespaces might be no problem, but in gneral we dont want whitepsaces
 * gandi would be a good parser... I understand how they think
<asac> haha
<XioNoX> what does trim() exactly ? just remove whitespace ?
<gandi> well, it's logical if you think about
<gandi> XioNoX: yea
<gandi> from beginning and end
<gandi> asac: imagine <button label="something?valuesomething"/>
<gandi> how it can guess which one is variable?
<gandi> without spaces?
<XioNoX>  chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.xul, line 1: " apt:flashplugin-nonfree?section=multiverse ".trim is not a function
<XioNoX> ?XPILocation isn't a variable when trim(); work
<XioNoX> buttInstall.setAttribute("oncommand", "installPlugin(' ?XPILocation '.trim());");
<gandi> yea
<gandi> it seems JS has no native trim() function
<gandi> you can use this:
<gandi> ''.replace(/^\s+|\s+$/g, '')
<gandi> instead
<gandi> ' ?XPILocation '.replace(/^\s+|\s+$/g, '')
<gandi> should work
<XioNoX> k
<XioNoX> no error, but still spaces :D
<gandi> .replace(/ /g,'')
<XioNoX> good!
<XioNoX> asac, next steep ? :D
<Jazzva> asac, ping
<asac> Jazzva: hey
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> hey hey :)
<asac> i think i am starting to feel better now ;)
<Jazzva> Really?
<Jazzva> And your home?
<asac> not sure :-D
<Jazzva> ouch... I hope you'll manage to fix it :)
<asac> tomorrow i meet with a guy that wants to repair things
<Jazzva> report a bug on LP ;)
<asac> lets see how much it costs
<asac> yeah me too ... otoh, my mother has 2MB/s synchronous line
<Jazzva> hope it won't be too much...
<asac> she lives in one of the two small cities where you have kind of fiber to home
<asac> in germany
<Jazzva> MB or Mb?
<asac> not sure ... i did an ssh copy and it gave me 1 Megabyte per-second
<asac> but thats the server that cant encrypt more at the same time
<asac> get the same in internal net
<Jazzva> and I hoped it was just a typo...
<asac> hehe
 * Jazzva is frustrated about his net connection
<asac> finally i can upload as hell ;)
<Jazzva> yeah... :)
<asac> now i just need to convince her that my equipment can stay here ;)
<asac> then i work from home with my laptop and build remotely ;)
<Jazzva> haha :)
<asac> not sure if she likes the idea to get another heating ;)
<Jazzva> get her an AC ;)
<asac> maybe not a bad deal :)
<asac> at least she never complained about broken connectivity :(
<asac> in the last 4 years or so
<Jazzva> btw, did fta told you the results of the yesterday's meeting?
<asac> i read the backlog in channel
<asac> thanks for running it
<asac> i completely forgot about it while being over-exhausted
<asac> from travel-hell into real-life hell :(
<asac> Jazzva: i found that we failed to do the XPI.TEMPLATE for thunderbird
<asac> (which should be easy)
<Jazzva> yep... it should be easy :)
<Jazzva> will you do it? I can add them, if you have something else to do...
<asac> Jazzva: want to write the team report ;) instead?
<asac> hehe
<asac> for jul
<Jazzva> team report?
<Jazzva> m-e-d?
<asac> that would be a good start :)
<Jazzva> ouch... :)
<asac> i think m-e-d is just a statistic table
<asac> e.g. how many extensions, how many updated? and how many need work
<asac> and how many need more info
<Jazzva> yep... still would need to get extensions by date :)
<asac> or something like that
<asac> Jazzva: what exactly do you mean by that?
<Jazzva> hmm... i guess i could just go over pages for extensions and look at the date of the last changelog entry
<asac> Jazzva: you could look at ~ubuntu-dev extensions
<asac> and see which was touched there
<Jazzva> asac, just thinking how to find only extensions that were changed in july :)
<asac> -> uploaded
<Jazzva> right
<asac> then we need the number of extensions in the "need info" table
<asac> and those that "are not in the archive"
<asac> and those that have an upstream update pending (xpi
<asac> )
<Jazzva> asac, btw... are you willing to upload firefox-sage and ...something else that failed to build :)?
<asac> sure
<Jazzva> ok, just let me see what packages :). I know there are two of them
<asac> what is with lp:~bdrung/firefox-extensions/stanford-pwdhash.ubuntu ?
<asac> that appears to be new contribution
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<Jazzva> yeah, and I think I looked at it
<Jazzva> I think there was a bug report for it's addition to the repo
<Jazzva> s/repo/archive/
<Jazzva> nope... you asked him to package it with xpi.template
<Jazzva> bug 216892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216892 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pwdhash" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216892
<asac> lets see if the bug is linked to the branch
<Jazzva> it isn't
<Jazzva> linked... not sure if it's done (though, the bug is set to "Confirmed"), so I put the status Fix in progress
<Jazzva> it's foxyproxy
<Jazzva> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/foxyproxy.ubuntu
<Jazzva> and firefox-sage https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/firefox-sage.ubuntu
<asac> ok ... so both?
<Jazzva> mhm
<asac> foxyproxy is latest in ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> e.g. nothing to do
<Jazzva> oh, right
<Jazzva> i thought you didn't upload the fix for ftbfs :)
<asac> firefox-sage isnt merged
<asac> doing that now
<Jazzva> cool :). thanks
<asac> Jazzva: so does it built now?
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> hmm... it should :)
<asac> pushed
<Jazzva> yay :)
<Jazzva> let's see the results :)
<Jazzva> asac, it seems this is merged https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/mozilla-livehttpheaders.ubuntu
<asac> merged or mergable?
<Jazzva> but it reports "On hold" for the merge proposal
<Jazzva> merged
<Jazzva> the report is close
<Jazzva> d
<asac> why on hold?
<Jazzva> dunno...
<asac> marked as merged
<asac> better now?
<Jazzva> yep, the last version in the changelog is -0ubuntu1, so it was merged :)
<asac> ok ... at least i know again where i can mark it as merged
<Jazzva> my room has a bug... I have to debug it... :)
<asac> didnt find it in the new interface
<asac> probabyl thats why it was "on hold"
<asac> uh ... a real "bug" ?
<Jazzva> yep... the one that goes "bzzz *thomp* bzzz *thomp*"
<asac> ha ... just used win95 ;)
<Jazzva> you?
<Jazzva> 5 updated extensions... is that good?
<Jazzva> asac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/ReportJuly08
<Jazzva> check if it's ok
<Jazzva> gnomefreak mentioned that he did some changes to the template and that he will post it to the wiki, but nothing so far... will he appear soon?
<Jazzva> (if there is no report, then just wait until the wiki saves it
<Jazzva> )
<asac> Jazzva: nice
<Jazzva> yay :)
<Jazzva> ok, now just to wait for gnomefreak to post it on the blog :)
<asac> hmm ... was he here today?
 * asac scrolls back
<Jazzva> dunno... I think I saw him in the morning
<Jazzva> but then I was out for the most of the day
<asac> yes 12 am
<Jazzva> dinner time. I'll see to add examples for TB to XPI.TEMPLATE, if you don't want to do it :).
<Jazzva> brb
<Jazzva> back
<Jazzva> asac, will you work on xpi.template?
 * asac dinner
<Jazzva> have fun
<fta> asac, why did you disable jemalloc in xul intrepid ?
<fta> hmm, Launchpad web service, sounds nice
<Jazzva> lp web service? new name for lp?
<fta> no, an API
<Jazzva> ah
<fta> https://help.launchpad.net/API/
<fta> well, i've just got an email announcing that
<Jazzva> i see the mail now...
<asac> fta: i didnt
<asac> did i?
<fta> -jemalloc_in_xul.patch
<fta> +#jemalloc_in_xul.patch
<fta> +#jemalloc_static.patch
<fta> -  * fix "jemalloc not enabled in --with-xul-sdk= builds": we fix this by
<fta> -    linking xulrunner-bin and xulrunner-stub against libjemalloc.so and
<fta> -    adding the DEBIAN_XUL_DIR into /etc/ld.so.conf.d/xulrunner-1.9; run
<fta> -    ldconfig in postinst accordingly.
<fta> +  * (disabled in intrepid) fix "jemalloc not enabled in --with-xul-sdk= builds": we
<fta> +    fix this by building libjemalloc as a static lib and linking xulrunner-bin and
<fta> +    xulrunner-stub against it.
<fta>      - add debian/patches/jemalloc_in_xul.patch
<fta> +    - add debian/patches/jemalloc_static.patch
<fta>      - update debian/patches/series
<asac> fta: yes, read rev 309
<asac> changelog
<asac> err, bzr log ;)
<asac> fta: works fine in hardy, but in intrepid remote client crashed
<asac> maybe is now fixed automagically
<fta> checking for sqlite3 >= 3.6.0... Requested 'sqlite3 >= 3.6.0' but version of SQLite is 3.5.9
<fta> checking for snd_pcm_open in -lasound... yes
<asac> fta: latest 3.1?
<fta> yep, 1.9.1
<asac> good
<asac> maybe pull in the jemalloc patches there too
<fta> even debian doesn't have sqlite3 >= 3.6.0
<asac> yes. they need the latest
<asac> you can try to dump that, but afaict 3.5.9 has bad perf
<asac> if its only that it should at least work
<fta> not sure what to do, either package 3.6.0+, or patch configure, or wait
<Jazzva> asac, how's this comment for MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS in xpi.template's rules file?
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34195/
<Jazzva> I don't know if I should put there the part "take care of Depends in control file"...
<fta> http://www.sqlite.org/35to36.html
<fta> Jazzva, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34207/
<Jazzva> nice :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-05
<fta> damn, we need to patch configure and the build system for system libfishsound libogg liboggplay liboggplay_audio liboggz libtheora libvorbis
<Jazzva> what's wrong?
<fta> for now, it's built as in-source .a libs
<fta> that's for the new HTML5 <video> tag
<Jazzva> ah
<fta> the end of plugins
<Jazzva> html5 is out? :)
<Jazzva> (I'm uninformed)
<fta> still a draft iirc
<Jazzva> mhm
<Jazzva> hmm... I'll push the addition of thunderbird in xpi.templates... i suppose it's ok
<fta> i hope that libasound thing in ff3.1 will not create even more pulse-audio problems
<Jazzva> hmm... i never found out why we started using pulse audio?
<Jazzva> Today I fixed my friend's installation by changing from pulseaudio to alsa for now...
<fta> start the p-a applet and you will start to see the benefits
<Jazzva> p-a applet?
<Jazzva> hmm... let's see
<Jazzva> btw, teatime still doesn't work?
<fta> yep, still broken
<Jazzva> hmm... I'll see the changes and try to figure out why it's broken :)
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/pa-Volume-Control.png
<Jazzva> oooh... pretty
<fta> per app volume control, and it's possible to play everything at the same time
<Jazzva> cool ;)
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> it's in padevchooser?
<Jazzva> and pavucontrol?
<fta> i have both + pavumeter
<fta> i don't remember which does what
<Jazzva> installing them ;)
<fta> +LDFLAGS=$(shell echo $$LDFLAGS | sed -e 's/-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions//')
<fta> +export LDFLAGS
<fta> asac, ^^ are you sure this works ?
<fta> asac, if LDFLAGS comes from outside, you have to override it
<fta> but i thought this -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions was no longer a problem ?
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> let's see if PA works
<Jazzva> brb
<Jazzva> seems it works :)
<fta> good
<Jazzva> though it's not working with skype
<Jazzva> eats up all cpu
<fta> ask crimson
<Jazzva> thanks, i will
<Jazzva> yay... i make it work on left channel. :)
<Jazzva> s/make/made/
<gnomefreak> anyone awake
<gnomefreak> anyone up yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> fta: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448020
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 448020 in Build Config "configure crashes when /bin/sh == /bin/dash and config.cache is present" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> can we reproduce that when backing out the patch from configure.in on 3.1?
<XioNoX> Hi!
<XioNoX> asac ?
<asac> XioNoX: hi
 * asac eating something
<XioNoX> asac, What is the planing for today ? :D
<asac> XioNoX: what is working
<asac> ?
<asac> does installPlugins work even?
<XioNoX> everything :D
<XioNoX> asac, maybe you need to see the whole code ?
<asac> XioNoX: can you push it somewhere?
<asac> e.g. the hg branch?
<XioNoX> where ? and how ?
<asac> XioNoX: not sure
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> XioNoX: ask gandalf if they can give you webspace?
<asac> you probably need something with ssh
<asac> access
<XioNoX> gandalf isn't here now
<asac> XioNoX: then put a diff somewhere
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> i don't know when he arrive
<XioNoX> somewere ?
<XioNoX> :D
<XioNoX> on pastebin ? :D
<asac> XioNoX: better open a bug
<asac> and attach it there
<asac> either inlaunchpad or in bugzilla
<asac> makes sense?
<XioNoX> how do i do a diff ?
<zbraniecki> hi
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<asac> gandi: ;)
<gandi> hi
<asac> we are currently trying to get XioNoX's code somewhere
<asac> he doesnt have a place to push hg,so i said he should attach a diff to a bug
<gandi> asac: is that for upstream?
<asac> gandi: thats the idea .... there are still things that need to be improved, but yes.
<gandi> ok
<gandi> what's the bug id?
<asac> there isnt one yet ;)
<gandi> asac: it would be best if you could file it
<gandi> with desc
<gandi> and Xionox could take it
<asac> ok
<gandi> I'd CC people from other distros and linux team to let them know we're working on it and see what's their opinion
<XioNoX> maybe you could see it before calling all the others mozilla team :D
<gandi> XioNoX: sure
<XioNoX> so first creating a bug on launchpad or buzilla ?
<gandi> bugzilla
<gandi> if it's going to be upstreamed
<gandi> let's work on it on mozilla bugzilla
<gandi> if we'll decide that the design works for ubuntu but not for others, we'll move it to launchpad
<gandi> asac: sounds good?
<asac> 449188
<asac> mozilla bug 449188
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 449188 in Plugin Finder Service "improve plugin finder service for 1.9.1" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449188
<XioNoX> oh thx, you did it
<asac> XioNoX: attach your patch with a name "PoC patch (v1)" ;)
<asac> and maybe attach a screenshot as well "PoC screen (v1)"
<XioNoX> okay!
<asac> so people can take a look without applying/spinning the build
<asac> XioNoX: also "take the bug " ;) ... so its assigned to you
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all!
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdstrand, thanks for fixing epiphany - i'm about to re-try my livecd build :)
<gandi> asac: we use WIP (Work in Progress)
<gandi> yea, take this bug XioNoX
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: interesting that you dont track -updates
<asac> with -updates you wouldnt have seen this issue
<XioNoX> when i clic on "Nobody; OK to take it and work on it"
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, yeah. i'm not entirely sure why we dont.
<asac> (which basically means that you were still on b5, as we updated ffox to 3.0 final in -updates)
<XioNoX> it just open my gmail account with mailto:nobody@mozilla.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> we (still) remove firefox, so we didnt notice [i've been working on other bits recently]
<asac> XioNoX: say: reassign bug to: "your@email.tld"
<asac> and then "accept bug"
<XioNoX> i don't see any  reassign bug to: "your@email.tld"
<asac> XioNoX: you have to log in?
<gandi> he's logged in
<XioNoX> i'm logged in
<asac> not sure then
<asac> you should be able to take the bug
<gandi> XioNoX: below comment box
<gandi> leave as NEW
<gandi> Accept bug
<gandi> etc.
<gandi> Reassign bug to:
<gandi> do you see that?
<XioNoX> nop
<XioNoX> and firefox search neither
<asac> XioNoX: he?
<asac> firefox search?
<asac> XioNoX: maybe you have a french interface`
<gandi> what do you see below Additional Comments
<asac> ?
<XioNoX> ctrl + f
<gandi> ?
<gandi> box?
<XioNoX> no english
<gandi> XioNoX: what do you see below "Additional Comments:" box?
<asac> above the "commit" button you surely have something
<XioNoX> First  Last  Prev  Next     No search results available
<XioNoX> http://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturebug449188improveoj4.png
<gandi> ah, ok
<XioNoX> se by yourself
<asac> ouch
<gandi> you have a quite fresh account
<asac> XioNoX: whats your email?
<XioNoX> xionox@gmail.com
<asac> XioNoX: reassigned to you
<asac> can you accept the bug now?
<asac> ok now
<asac> mid air-collision
<asac> ;)
<asac> ok assigned bug to you and all such
<asac> interesting that one cannot take a bug with a fresh account
<asac> [reed]: ^^ ?
<armin76> bumb
<XioNoX> done :D
<gandi> asac: canconfirm has to be set
<gandi> flag
<armin76> asac: don't you agree? :D
<asac> gandi: canconfirm needs to be set in order to take a bug?
<asac> thats nonsense
<asac> [reed]: ^^
<asac> [reed]: fix! ;)
<gandi> maybe some other flag?
<armin76> canedit
<asac> not sure. lets wait for [reed] ... maybe its just a bug
<XioNoX> bugzilla is bad !
<asac> armin76: canedit?
<armin76> or editbugs, i don't remember how it was called
<XioNoX> it even show our email address for the spam sobots
<asac> XioNoX: attach a screenshot please
<armin76> asac: its his own bug?
<asac> XioNoX: in free software you cannot prevent spam
<XioNoX> yep, 2 min
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> launchpad managed this better, nop ?
<asac> armin76: i finally reassigned the bug to him
<asac> XioNoX: yes. only when logged in you can see the email
<armin76> asac: if the bug isn't his, he can't touch it
<asac> not sure if we would recognize an authenticated bug though :)
<gandi> XioNoX: bugzilla is way more powerfull in managing huge projects than launchpad
<asac> armin76: hmm. ok.
<armin76> unless he has editbugs flag
<XioNoX> it should be the same for bugzilla
<gandi> in terms of ticketing, of course
<asac> gandi: ticketing?
<armin76> asac: imagine i take all your bugs and reassign them to ubottu :D
<gandi> launchpad has much richer feature set
<asac> gandi: for me bugzilla has better search features
<gandi> asac: "bugs" in bugzilla nomenclature
<asac> launchpad has better cross-project integration and code branch support
<asac> and debian debbugs has version tracking
<asac> all together would be perfect :)
<gandi> I like the chaining feature in bugzilla
<asac> chaining?
<gandi> it allows us to pretty easily manage project with bugzilla in the very center
<gandi> dependencies
<asac> flags feature of bugzilla is also nice
<gandi> with flags
<gandi> with meta bugs
<asac> gandi: yeah.
<asac> depends/blocks is good too
<asac> but debbugs has it too
<asac> but right. that feature belongs to the set of features required for the "perfect" bugtracker
<gandi> XioNoX: do not switch back to NEW if you're working on it
<gandi> ASSIGNED is the right status
<asac> oh its NEW again?
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> pushing it back again
<asac> done
<gandi> XioNoX: you backe out the change made by asac
<gandi> Arzhel Younsi <xionox@gmail.com> changed:
<gandi>            What    |Removed                     |Added
<gandi> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
<gandi>              Status|ASSIGNED                    |NEW
<asac> XioNoX: most likely you didnt properly reload and the form element was "New" when committing your changes
<asac> one of the annoying things of bugzilla ;)
<XioNoX> Status:  	ASSIGNED
<asac> XioNoX: yes. i fixed it again
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> all fine now
<asac> just open the page completely new when editing next time ;)
<asac> (just in case)
<asac> XioNoX: let me know when there is a screenshot
<asac> :)
<XioNoX> oploading right now
<gandi> XioNoX, asac : it would be also cool if you could write down the plan for this. e.g. how you want to address this issue
<XioNoX> done
<XioNoX> asac, in french :D
<gandi> no
<gandi> it has to be in english
<gandi> how people can analyze its user experience impact without understanding the message?
<gandi> despite - how do you launch this window?
<gandi> wasn't it suppose to be a tab in addons window?
<asac> XioNoX: i would suggest that you switch your complete system to english ;)
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. what happened to the tab?
<XioNoX> the tab appear only if we do tools ==> addons
<XioNoX> if we clic on the puzzle piece there is no tab
<XioNoX> it is (i think) that was planned
<gandi> XioNoX: launch it on fresh profile please
<asac> XioNoX: but we worked on opening the tab when you click on it
<gandi> en-US
<gandi> and do two screenshots - one with tab
<gandi> one with window
<XioNoX> ok ok
<gandi> and describe while attaching when you can see this window
<asac> XioNoX: the idea was that if you click on "install missing plugins ..." that it opens the addons window, opens the tab, do the search
<asac> XioNoX: iirc, you already had that
<gandi> what has to happen/be clicked to see it
<XioNoX> 2nd screenshot uploaded
<XioNoX> but for the moment, it don't do any search
<XioNoX> it just show all plugins who are in the rdf file
<asac> XioNoX: right
<asac> so next step is to implement the search
<asac> XioNoX: but first, please readd the feature that you open that addons tab when you click on missing plugins button
<asac> can you do that?
<asac> XioNoX: you are still on french ;)
<asac> XioNoX: you can mark attachments that are not the latest as "obsolete"
<asac> so they get scratched through
<XioNoX> firefox in now in english but gnome is still in french
<asac> true. you dont need to shoot the "apturl dialog" for now anyway
<XioNoX> i think it would be better this way fot the tab in the addon dialog
<asac> ?
<XioNoX> to show the list of tab only through the Tools dialog
<asac> the idea is to hide the "Get Plugins" tab unless you click on missing plugins
<XioNoX> and only the list xith the search box when we clic on the notification bar or puzzle piece
<gandi> asac: I think it would help a lot if you could write down the plan for workflow
<asac> gandi: 1st step: use get plugins tab triggered as wizard for missing plugins ...
<gandi> asac: in the bug
<gandi> :)
<asac> 2nd step: allow user to go to "plugins tab" and push a button: "search for alternative" ... or something
<asac> hmm ... ok
<asac> XioNoX: what you could do now, is to use the mimetype given through the missing plugin click and do the real search
<asac> the for that you use the pfs.datasource.url preference
<asac> and use the URLFormatter to replace the variables that are in there
<asac> then you use the result and use that as url for your datasource
<asac> XioNoX: ^^
<XioNoX> O_O
<asac> XioNoX: i thin kthe  old pluginFinderDatasource.js already does that "variable" substitution
<asac> s othe code should be there
<asac> now you just need to use the mimetypes you get through the openDialog argument
<XioNoX> 1s
<XioNoX> so, we use the mimetype to change the URL of the datasource, right ?
<asac> XioNoX: look at the url that is set in the pref above
<asac> there are other variables as well
<asac> not only mimetype
<asac> but yes, mimetype is one of it
<asac> XioNoX: the code for that is already in the old pluginFinderDatasource.js for sure
<XioNoX> I'll look at this code
<XioNoX> but
<XioNoX> there are 2 kind of filter/search
<XioNoX> using the searchbox & using the notificationbar
<XioNoX> the notificationbar will give directly the mimetype
<asac> keep the searchbox untouched for now
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: use the missingPlugins array you pass to the window
<asac> not sure if you still pass it as argument, but you did a week ago or so :)
<XioNoX> yes i remember, it is still here normally
<asac> XioNoX: the other feature is that you need to pop up an EULA dialog when the results have a licenseURL
<asac> that the user has to accept before the actual install happens
<asac> but do that once you hvae made the search results live
<XioNoX> ok
<gandi> brb
<XioNoX> or just ignore EULA ! nobody read it  anyway :D
<XioNoX> asac, so i lunch and then i work on it
<asac> hehe
<asac> XioNoX: bon appetit
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: sure, np :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<XioNoX> asac, back !
<asac> XioNoX: yay
<XioNoX> asac, I know how to get the value of the mimetype
<asac> XioNoX: good
<XioNoX> but where should i implement the filter ?
<asac> thats the first step ;)
<asac> XioNoX: before you .rebuild() you have to update the datasource
<XioNoX> in the updateViewPluginWizard ?
<asac> XioNoX: why not
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: did oyu find the urlformatter thing?
<XioNoX> that is my question :D
<asac> XioNoX: should be in code
<asac> in the pluginFinderDaasource.js thing
<XioNoX> or with the header exetention ?
<XioNoX> to get the url i should get
<asac> XioNoX: ok the code does it manually
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> search for dsURI in pluginFinderDatasource.js
<asac> there it replaces patterns
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> i'll look at that
<XioNoX>  var prefBranch = Components.classes["@mozilla.org/preferences-service;1"]
<XioNoX>                              .getService(Components.interfaces.nsIPrefBranch);
<XioNoX>   this.dsURI = prefBranch.getCharPref("pfs.datasource.url")
<asac> yes
<XioNoX> "pfs.datasource.url
<XioNoX> is in the about:config
<XioNoX> true ?
<XioNoX> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/cgi-bin/plugin-finder.py?mimetype=%PLUGIN_MIMETYPE%&appID=%APP_ID%&appVersion=%APP_VERSION%&clientOS=%CLIENT_OS%&chromeLocale=%CHROME_LOCALE%&distributionID=8.04
<XioNoX> ok, i've find how it works
<asac> XioNoX: right. you also have to properly gather the variables. that is done in the initializer of the datasource iirc
<XioNoX> what is iirc ?
<asac> -> google ;)
<asac> should give a good hit
<XioNoX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IIRC
<XioNoX> Iraqi Islamic reconciliation conference ?
<XioNoX> :D
<asac> its an acronym
<asac> you probably use the french google
<asac> use the international edition and it should be the first hit :-D
<XioNoX> it is explaind in the wikipedia page
<asac> ah
<XioNoX> if i remember corectly
<asac> yeah
<XioNoX> but it is the acronyme of Iraqi Islamic reconciliation conference too :D
<XioNoX> as say wikipedia
<XioNoX> asac, I have to call again all the appRelease, buildID, etc... ?
<XioNoX> with all the this._rdfService = Components.classes["@mozilla.org/rdf/rdf-service;1"]
<XioNoX>                         .getService(Components.interfaces.nsIRDFService);
<XioNoX>   this._os = Components.classes["@mozilla.org/observer-service;1"]
<XioNoX>                        .getService(Components.interfaces.nsIObserverService);
<XioNoX>   var app = Components.classes["@mozilla.org/xre/app-info;1"]
<XioNoX>                       .getService(Components.interfaces.nsIXULAppInfo);
<asac> unless that inf is already available in the .js file then yes
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> i put all of this in the updateViewPluginWizard ?
<asac> XioNoX: well ... do it in some init function or something
<asac> so you dont have to redo it on every call
<XioNoX> ok
<mterry> asac: When looking up locale-specific chrome, how do fallbacks work?  I assume fr_US falls back to fr?  What does it fall back to if no fr locale?  C?  en_US?
<mterry> Hmm, I guess I should say fr-us and en-us
<asac> mterry: err ... do you mean fallback for missing strings?
<asac> or if there is no translation at all?
<mterry> asac: I mean the fallback for missing locales.  Like say the user is in locale fr-us, but no chrome folder exists for that locale.
<asac> it will first try locale without country code
<asac> if that doesnt exist it will pick any country code (most likely in alphabetic order)
<asac> so fr_US would fall back to fr_FR
<asac> if that exists
<asac> but would prefer fr if that exists
<asac> if nothing exists it just falls back to en_US
<mterry> asac: OK.  So fr-us -> fr -> fr-fr -> en-us
<asac> yes
<mterry> asac: Thanks!
<asac> if fr_AA would exist
<asac> it would probably use that instead of fr-fr
<mterry> asac: Ah, I see
<asac> but not 100% ... maybe its just random
<mterry> asac: :)
<asac> which countr code is used
<asac> if random it most likely depends on hash
<XioNoX> asac, another little question, in the startup function i put only "var app = Components.classes["@mozilla.org/xre/app-info;1"].getService(Components.interfaces.nsIXULAppInfo);" or i put the this.appID = app.ID; too ?
<asac> XioNoX: why not?
<asac> otherwise app will be not available in the other function
<asac> so this.app ... or directly this.appID
<XioNoX> just te be sure that i can use it in other function
<asac> var app -> local scope
<fta> my laptop is unusable. i'm stuck in gdm. usb mouse not detected (but the pad is) and worse, no keyboard
<asac> this.app = ... -> object scope
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> fta: urgh
<asac> fta:  -> -devel
<asac> was there a recent gdm update?
<asac> or is that kernel?
<fta> yes, both
<asac> go to -devel
<fta> previous kernel does the same
<fta> i know, i just like to complain ;)
<asac> fta: gdm downgrade possible?
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah. but complaining in -devel is more efficient
<asac> ;)
<asac> though i like to know about your doom for sure ;)
<asac> fta: you could also try NM 0.7 from ~network-manager PPA
<asac> it has static IP setups and such
<asac> so usually most features required should be available
<asac> (just to give you more crack
<fta> network is seriously broken too
<asac> good that my home is flooded and the power is still off
<asac> my desktop probably would have similar issues
<asac> fta: wifi network?
<asac> or wired?
<fta> if i plug the eth cable, wireless remains the preferred media. and there's no dhcp on eth0.. i have to force it
<fta> hence, at boot, everything is slow to start
<asac> fta: good :) ... NM should help you ;)
<asac> what do you use to do the roaming?
<asac> (from wireless to wired)
<fta> it was ok a few weeks ago, and somewhat working up to yesterday
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/+build/666928 ???
<fta> ah, Queued: 2008-07-11
<Jazzva> that's a long wait queue...
<fta> it's waiting for something that will never happen
<fta> so it will keep retrying every 30 minutes forever
<Jazzva> ouch
<fta> i complained many times to lp guys about that, some packages have been doing that for more than a year
<fta> they don't seem to care
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, when you come around, please look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/ReportJuly08
<Jazzva> though, this report only takes care of extensions maintained through bzr :/
<Jazzva> fta, that's bad
<fta> i know
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe delete the upload?
<asac> read a few lines above
<Jazzva> fta, have you tried teatime in intrepid? It should contain my patch...
<fta> Jazzva, it does, but it doesn't work. i guess it's a p-a vs alsa problem
<Jazzva> guess so
<fta> it was fine for a while, then the sound disappeared
<asac> teatime is in java?
<Jazzva> asac, no
<Jazzva> C
<Jazzva> fta, did it dissapear in teatime in your PPA too?
<asac> Jazzva: what does it use for sound?
<asac> gstreamer?
<Jazzva> mhm
<Jazzva> ah... fta's version still works
<fta> eh ? it's yours
<Jazzva> sorry... version in your PPA ;)
<Jazzva> I sent the diff to debian, which shows the changes in old src vs. new src.
<fta> i know, but i don't touch it, it's your patch before it was sponsored
<fta> -don't+didn't
<Jazzva> and it was added as a patch as 99_sound_play_stop.patch... so, that one on patch target created 91_gst_enable_playing, which doesn't get applied
<Jazzva> so, the actual patch is never applied
<Jazzva> fta, if you want, look at 99_sound_play_stop.patch in debian/patches in 2.8.0-4
<Jazzva> I'll open new bug report in debian
<fta> thx
<Jazzva> np
<asac> jtv: fwiw, did the URL escaping land at some point?
<asac> e.g. property.value=http://goforit.domain.tld
<jtv> asac: oh yes, it did some time ago
<asac> jtv: in production?
<jtv> asac: let me see whether it was actually part of the rollout...
<asac> thanks
<Jazzva> fta, debian bug 493868
<ubottu> Debian bug 493868 in teatime "Patch 91_gst_enable_playing.patch doesn't get applied" [Unknown,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/493868
<XioNoX> asac, something is bloking me, but I can't find how to solve this...
<jtv> asac: sorry for delay, other questions...  Yes, that workaround for the unescaped backslashes is in production.
<asac> XioNoX: i cant see what blocks you
<asac> jtv: cool
<asac> thanks
<asac> jtv: but not yet the path patch right?
<XioNoX> asac, if i put :    window.openDialog("chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.xul",
<XioNoX>                       "PFSWindow", "chrome,centerscreen,resizable=yes",
<XioNoX>                       "install-mime-plugins");, it works
<asac> if so we could recreate langpacks to fix a bunch of bugs
<jtv> asac: right, that one's landed but not rolled out, and since it's code running on the script server, it won't hit production until next rollout.
<asac> jtv: how long?
<XioNoX> but this don't :     window.openDialog("chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.xul",
<XioNoX>                       "PFSWindow", "chrome,centerscreen,resizable=yes",
<XioNoX>                       "install-mime-plugins", plugins: missingPluginsArray, browser: tabbrowser.selectedBrowser);
<jtv> asac: should be end of the month
<asac> ok please give me pre-warning
<asac> ;)
<asac> a week or so if possible
<asac> XioNoX: where did you get that pattern from?
<XioNoX> the original is :  window.openDialog("chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.xul",
<XioNoX>                       "PFSWindow", "chrome,centerscreen,resizable=yes",
<XioNoX>                       {plugins: missingPluginsArray, browser: tabbrowser.selectedBrowser});
<XioNoX> but even with the brackets it don't works
<XioNoX> and there are not a lot of help on MDC
<asac> XioNoX: you see the difference?
<asac> openDialog only accepts a single argument
<asac> besides the "normal" arguments
<asac> err .... not even sure about that, but the syntax above is definitly wrong
<asac> you will figure
<asac>  {plugins: missingPluginsArray, browser:  tabbrowser.selectedBrowser}
<asac> ^^ thats a map
<XioNoX> newWindow = openDialog(url, name, features, arg1, arg2, ...)  say MDC
<asac> while func("something", test: 1, test2: 3) is just illegal
<asac> yes
<asac> test: 1 is not a valid expression in javascript
<asac> if you look carefully you will see the difference
<XioNoX> so, how can i fix that ?
<asac> by looking what you posted above :)
<asac> pass the command as arg1 and the map as arg2
<XioNoX> something like that : "install-mime-plugins", {plugins: missingPluginsArray, browser: tabbrowser.selectedBrowser}); ?
<XioNoX> asac, what is the uri to get all the extentions ?
<asac> he?
<asac> there is none (yet)
<asac> currently you can only get plugins by mime-type
<asac> we could add a feature to give all plugins at some point. but that has to be coordinated with the mozilla plugin finder webservice
<asac> note: extensions != plugins
<XioNoX> ho sorry
<XioNoX> asac, what is the uri to get all the plugins ?
<asac> XioNoX: read what i said two lines above :(
<XioNoX> ok, i think you was talking about extentions :D
<asac> nope
<asac> i know which context you are in ;)
<asac> XioNoX: currently the only way is to use the pfs.datasource.url
<asac> and fill in all values
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> I was just looking for a fallback url
<XioNoX> if(mimetype) .....   else show default list
<asac> XioNoX: if there is no mimetype the "get plugin" tab should just be hidden
<asac> for now its just triggered by the puzzle piece, and install missing button
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> thats why we want the normal addons dialog to be used
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> later we might add buttons to look for alternatives to the "plugins" entries
<asac> but for that we need to figure out a bit more
<asac> first lets get to feature parity
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> so it is almost done
<XioNoX> https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/PluginFinderService.php?mimetype=true&appID={ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}&appVersion=2008080516&clientOS=[xpconnect wrapped nsIXULChromeRegistry @ 0x7f66aecb2860 (native @ 0x7f66c7da64a0)]&chromeLocale=en-US&appRelease=3.0
<XioNoX> is this correct ?
<XioNoX> exept the pfs.mozilla.org/plugins
<asac> XioNoX: no
<asac> look at the clientOS=...
<asac> thats not the real string value
<XioNoX> what t should be ?
<asac> not sure ... something like Linux?
<asac> XioNoX: you are missing something there for sure
<asac> look at the original code from pluginFinderDatasource
<XioNoX> it is what I do
<asac> XioNoX: most likely its not ;)
<asac> XioNoX: also mimetype=true ;)
<asac> isnt right either
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> that should be the mimetype
<asac> XioNoX: you will figure. you either reference the wrong argument or something
<asac> else is missing
<asac> my guess is that the mimetype thing is not the right argument
<asac> remember that the missingPlugins argument is an array
<asac> or something like that
<XioNoX> yep
 * asac out for an hour
<sebner> hf asac
<Jazzva> off to write project documentation... see you later in the evening :)
<XioNoX> someone can help me with javascript ? :D
<XioNoX> an array stuff :(
<asac> bfiller: how did the browser go?
<asac> XioNoX: whats the prob?
<XioNoX> are you on #extdev ?
<XioNoX>     window.openDialog("chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.xul",
<XioNoX>                       "PFSWindow", "chrome,centerscreen,resizable=yes",
<XioNoX>                        "install-mime-plugins", {plugins: missingPluginsArray, browser: tabbrowser.selectedBrowser});
<XioNoX> I can't get the content of  missingPluginsArray
<bfiller> asac: going well, I have it building with custom branding, still need to do the mods to get-orig-source that we talked about
<bfiller> asac: currently modifying the tar file manually
<XioNoX> asac, here there are an exemple of how it work, but I can't reproduce it : http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/toolkit/mozapps/plugins/content/pluginInstallerWizard.js#70
<bfiller> asac: i'm having a problem with default prefs though.. I'm trying to set a default FF pref by including a .js file in /etc/firefox-3.0/
<bfiller> asac: that is a .js file in /etc/firefox-3.0/pref. The pref shows up when I do about:config (w/ status "default") with the correct value but the browser does not honor it.
<bfiller> asac: only honors it when I change it manually in about:config
<asac> bfiller: bfiller what pref is that?
<bfiller> asac: browser.search.selectedEngine, setting it to "Yahoo"
<asac> ok
<bfiller> asac: same problem occurs with browser.startup.homepage (I removed ubufox extension first to test as this also sets that pref)
<asac> bfiller: i think you need to point the browser.startup.homepage to a .properties files
<asac> bfiller: there you are again ;)
<asac> 17:54 -!- Netsplit kornbluth.freenode.net <-> irc.freenode.net quits: jdstrand_, saivann, ubottu,  Jazzva, bfiller, Wellark, Sergeant_Pony, jetsaredim, fta, gnomefreak,  (+9 more, use  /NETSPLIT to show all of them)
<asac> ups
<asac> 17:54 < asac> bfiller: i think you need to point the browser.startup.homepage to a .properties files
<asac> bfiller: same for the defaultsearchengine
<asac> bfiller: do you have an extension for your customizations=
<asac> ?
<asac> bfiller: got the answer?
<bfiller> asac: was using ubufox for this
<asac> bfiller: ok, then do the following
<bfiller> asac: was hoping to not have to use an extension because the logic for the homepage is very dependent on a lot of things, country, locale, and other factors
<asac> place a properties file in content
<asac> e.g. superconfig.properties
<asac> add key value pairs with the configuration you want to change
<asac> bfiller: like: browser.search.defaultenginename=Yahoo
<bfiller> asac: ok, where directory is content in?
<asac> then you in your .js file you dont set the value to Yahoo, but to the chrome:// url to that properties file
<asac> bfiller: do you have the ubufox source?
<bfiller> asac: yes
<asac> bfiller: the branch?
<asac> there should be a top level directory called ubufox
<asac> err, content :)
<bfiller> asac: ok got it, thanks
<asac> ok, put a file with just the line above in there
<asac> then start firefox with that ubufox and try to display that file using
<asac> chrome://ubufox/content/superconfig.properties
<asac> if that displays fine, but that URL instead of "Yahoo" in the .js file
<asac> s/but/put/
<asac> bfiller: btw, could you send me the final branding directory you are using?
<asac> i need it :-P
<bfiller> asac: will do
<asac> cool
<XioNoX> what happend to the channel ?
<thunderstruck> fta: asac retrying the build isnt gonna fix anything it look like it needs m-devscripts i have retried build a few times. i will work on it tomorrow im getting ready to run out.
<asac> XioNoX: massive netsplit
<XioNoX> asac, ok, any ideas for my array problem ?
<asac> XioNoX: havent heard anything of your array problem
<asac> most likely you were on the another end of the split
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX>     window.openDialog("chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.xul",
<XioNoX>                       "PFSWindow", "chrome,centerscreen,resizable=yes",
<XioNoX>                        "install-mime-plugins", {plugins: missingPluginsArray, browser: tabbrowser.selectedBrowser});
<XioNoX> I don't know how to get the content of missingPluginsArray
<XioNoX> I've try things like : window.arguments[1].plugins
<asac> XioNoX: how do you get the "install-.mime-plugins" ?
<XioNoX> window.arguments[0]
<asac> XioNoX: is arguments[1] empty?
<asac> if not then thats the map
<bfiller> asac: is there a rule so I know which prefs need to point at a .properties file vs. which I can just change directly?
<XioNoX> window.arguments[1] return "true"
<asac> err
<asac> bfiller: .properties prefs are called ComplexValues
<asac> bfiller: you can either look in code
<asac> bfiller: or look in the .js file that defines the default
<bfiller> asac: thanks
<asac> if the .js file shipping default in firefox points to properties, you want to use that
<asac> its a bit buggy imo
<[reed]> asac: we don't want new users grabbing random bugs and messing with them
<asac> [reed]: ok good. fair enough
<XioNoX> [reed], thx for the email ;)
<[reed]> :)
<XioNoX> asac, do you have an idea ?
<armin76> asac: see, they don't want you to mess with bugs!
<gandi> re
<XioNoX> gandi, better ?
<gandi> still coughing
<gandi> but alive
<gandi> XioNoX: how's your project?
<gandi> need any help?
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> <XioNoX>     window.openDialog("chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.xul",
<XioNoX> <XioNoX>                       "PFSWindow", "chrome,centerscreen,resizable=yes",
<XioNoX> <XioNoX>                        "install-mime-plugins", {plugins: missingPluginsArray, browser: tabbrowser.selectedBrowser});
<XioNoX> <XioNoX> I don't know how to get the content of missingPluginsArray
<XioNoX> <XioNoX> I've try things like : window.arguments[1].plugins but it bug and say that it is not defined
<XioNoX> window.arguments[1] return "true"
<XioNoX> and here is an exemple of how it work : http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/toolkit/mozapps/plugins/content/pluginInstallerWizard.js#70
<XioNoX> but i didn't know how to implement it...
<gandi> window.arguments[0].plugins
<gandi> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Working_with_windows_in_chrome_code#Example_1:_Passing_data_to_window_when_opening_it_with_openDialog
<XioNoX> window.arguments[0] return "install-mime-plugins"
<XioNoX>  {plugins: missingPluginsArray, browser: tabbrowser.selectedBrowser} is the second argumen
<gandi> you can't do this like that
<gandi> third argument are parameters
<gandi> so instead of "install-mime-plugins" you have to give all the parameters
<gandi> is that a problem?
<XioNoX> no, i think that I can modify it
<XioNoX> I've jsut to find where I've used install-mime-plugins :D
<gandi> you can set it as another element of the array
<XioNoX>  {action: "install-mime-plugins", plugins: missingPluginsArray, browser: tabbrowser.selectedBrowser}
<XioNoX> can i doo that N
<gandi> yea
<XioNoX> ?
<XioNoX> ok
<gandi> sure
<XioNoX> and
<XioNoX> else if(window.arguments[0].action == "install-mime-plugins") {
<XioNoX>         showView("get-plugins");	
<XioNoX> should work ?
<gandi> yes
<XioNoX> it works
<XioNoX> but
<XioNoX> there are a probleme with the datasource
<gandi> not sure if I follow
<XioNoX> if I doo table.setAttribute("datasources", "http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs_xionox/test3.rdf");
<XioNoX> it works
<XioNoX> if I doo table.setAttribute("datasources", dsURI);
<XioNoX> where dsURI = http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/cgi-bin/plugin-finder.py?mimetype=application/x-shockwave-flash&appID={ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}&appVersion=2008080520&clientOS=Linux%20x86_64&chromeLocale=en-US&distributionID=8.04
<XioNoX> the richlistbox stay empty
<gandi> debug it
<gandi> what's the difference between those two?
<XioNoX> there are 3 items in the big one
<XioNoX> and only 2 on the other
<XioNoX> I don't know if it is related with the big probleme that we add before you left for canada
<asac> if you download that to a file and point to it, does it work better?
<gandi> asac: can you take a look at #developers
<XioNoX> don't seem to work on local too
<fta> as expected, no sound with ff3.1 using the new <video>
<fta> and a lot of crashes
<fta> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<fta> [Switching to Thread 0xb7c006c0 (LWP 10888)]
<fta> 0xb7b06ebe in JS_LookupPropertyWithFlags () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1a2pre/libmozjs.so
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> too bad ppa doesn't do dbgsym
<fta> it seems i can't close tab either
<asac> hmm
<fta> it's in my ppa, if you want to try
<fta> my previous build ~6 weeks ago was fine
<asac> fta: is it on branch too?
<fta> sure
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.head
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.head
<asac> fta: wanna dump nss SO_VERSION patches?
<asac> and nspr fwiw ;)
<fta> hmm
<fta> not today, i'm dead, 60km ride under the sun
<asac> fta: sounds far
<gandi> asac: ping
<gandi> XioNoX: you have to diff those two
<gandi> and find the bug
<asac> gandi: yes.
<gandi> asac: what's the take away from mconnor's chat?
<asac> gandi: that he is replacing a xml webservice interface with a html page.
<gandi> and?
<gandi> what's from that for our internship project?
<asac> well ... if thats going to happen there wont be any way to do the plugin search in-chrome in a upstream feasible fashion
<asac> regardless of what others think ;)
<gandi> asac: so?
<gandi> I still don't see a take away for us :(
<gandi> I mean, what should Arzhel work on tomorrow?
<XioNoX> there are still people working at this hour ?
<asac> hard to say.
<asac> i dont like that idea ;)
<XioNoX> i don't understand what you are talking about
<asac> prevents us to do cool things. but he just doesnt care for linux enough
<asac> XioNoX: there wont be any way to do the plugin search  in-chrome in a upstream feasible fashion
<XioNoX> why ? the html stuff ?
<XioNoX> who decide this kind of thing ?
<asac> not sure
<asac> maybe drivers
<gandi> asac: do we want to go with this
<gandi> what we're doing
<gandi> and see how it works?
<gandi> if we have a high chance to produce something better for linux users
<gandi> I'd recommend keep our track
<asac> its hard to fight windmills
<gandi> I doubt it's fighting windmills
<asac> we need more features in the plugin implementation to do it properly
<gandi> I want to talk to reed about it
<asac> for instance one of the powerfult things that needs to be implemented is to support alternatives
<XioNoX> I agree!
<asac> so users need to be able to set priorities on plugins if you have multiple installed for the same mime-type
<[reed]> gandi: I'm always available via ext. 333 if you want to call... or just msg me :)
<asac> further you need notification that a certain plugin has alternatives avaialble
<gandi> [reed]: what's your opinion on mconnor vs. asac+me
<gandi> ?
<[reed]> I know what you and asac wants, but I haven't heard what mconnor wants
<[reed]> s/wants,/want,/
<asac> [reed]: he wants to dump plugin finder service completely
<asac> and host a website instead
<[reed]> heh
<gandi> asac: can you summarize?
<gandi> pls
<asac> that shows available plugins for a mime-type
<[reed]> that seems like a bad UE
<[reed]> or UX
<gandi> the cons and pros of his solution comparing to ours?
<[reed]> whatever you want to call it :)
<asac> [reed]: so basically he replaces a xmlwebservice with a html one
<asac> i would be fine with that, but i think there should be a in-chrome solution too
<asac> he thinks that having the choice is a edge case for linux
<asac> and users normally dont want that ;)
<asac> but distros dont need their own website :) ... instead it should be like AMO ... where mozilla decides what has quality high enough  ;)
<asac> gandi: the problem with going on is that if we implement it outside of upstream that we probably wont be allowed to use it under the firefox brand
<gandi> asac: you think so?
<gandi> we're using extensions anyway
<gandi> in ubuntu
<gandi> asac: can you summarize the approach we want vs. mconnors in the bug?
<asac> gandi: we have one extension. that extension is an attempt to put all ubuntu specific behaviour in there
<gandi> I'll try to get more opinions on that
<gandi> especially why you think that mconnors solutions is not optimal for linux
<asac> to allow mozilla to better review our changes
<gandi> if we can get support from other vendors
<gandi> it'll get easier
<asac> ubufox gets regularly reviewed and the changes should be kept at minimum
<asac> so its not a vehicle to drive changes to pristine-firefox as we wish ... unfortunately
<asac> gandi: yes, getting other distros in the same boat would probably help
<gandi> asac: it would help me get more support
<asac> gandi: point is that some are not as innovative and dont want to differentiate through UE ;)
<gandi> asac: let's try
<asac> not UE of firefox, but overall
<asac> a
<XioNoX> UE ?
<gandi> asac: yea, but still
<asac> gandi: well ... we need changes in the core for some features that would actually make this feature _really_ rock
<gandi> need your brief summary of the situation
<gandi> the dream solution for you
<asac> and we wont get them in without consent in moco
<gandi> and why it's impossible with mconnors approach
<asac> nothing is impossible. but it doesnt make sense.
<gandi> write down why
<gandi> I'll do the unblocking work
<gandi> but I need your expertise desc
<asac> we can try, but i cant do it today.
<asac> its too late
<gandi> tomorrow is fine
<gandi> thnx
<gandi> XioNoX: are you at the apt?
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> why ?
<gandi> you said that there'll be space for one more intern, right? ;)
<XioNoX> on the couch in hte living room
<gandi> sonny will join you on monday probably
<gandi> is that ok?
<XioNoX> ok
<gandi> he'll be working on extensions with you
<XioNoX> Flirian is leaving in 2 weeks
<gandi> :)
<gandi> yea
<XioNoX> where does he come from ?
<gandi> the apt is rented till 25th of Aug
<gandi> france
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> so he will stay 2 weeks ?
<gandi> he'll stay longer
<gandi> but he'll have to find another apt
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> so what do I do tomorrow ?
<gandi> we'll talk about it :)
<gandi> I want you to continue working on this
<gandi> but need asac's opinion and advice
<XioNoX> between the rdf bloking stuff and the "legal" stuff :D
<XioNoX> 2 people on the same project ?
<XioNoX> it will not be too difficult to manage ?
<gandi> no, the new intern will work on other extensions
<XioNoX> ha ok
<XioNoX> time to go to bed
<XioNoX> asac, gandi , see you tomorrow ;)
<XioNoX> good night
<gandi> gn
<asac> nicht
<asac> night
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> hm... nspluginwrapper is still sometimes failing
<Jazzva> as in the flash doesn't load, and i get a popup
<Jazzva> though, I think it's a bit less frequent then before
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-06
<asac> Jazzva: strange. you see anything on the console?
<asac> does it crash?
<Jazzva> if I close the popup window
<Jazzva> and then open the page with some flash content
<Jazzva> it will crash almost always
<Jazzva> asac ^
<Jazzva> hmm... there is one errot
<Jazzva> *error
<Jazzva> not sure if that's related to nspluginwrapper
<Jazzva> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34562/
<asac> doesnt look related
<Jazzva> let's see if it spit out something on the terminal
<Jazzva> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34566/
<Jazzva> it prints out the first Gtk-CRITICAL when some flash closes
<Jazzva> and the errors are printed out when the flash is not shown
<Jazzva> (when it doesn't load properly)
<Jazzva> hmm, i closed the popup and it's not crashing on another flash load
<asac> Jazzva: how do you reproduce it?
<asac> reloading website until it happens?
<Jazzva> clicking on various videos on youtube
<Jazzva> it happens randomly
<Jazzva> yay
<Jazzva> a crash ;0
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34575/
<Jazzva> i left the comments
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ prism-google-reader
<fta> /usr/bin/prism-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ ldd /usr/lib/prism-0.9/prism | grep jem
<fta>         libjemalloc.so => not found
<fta> damn, i don't want to add a /etc/ld.so.conf.d/prism.conf
<fta> hm, no it's a bug in xul, i still have /etc/ld.so.conf.d/xulrunner-1.9.conf saying /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9 instead of /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.1
<asac> fta: that shouldnt be necesary. why dont you use the static patch?
<XioNoX> Hi !
<XioNoX> asac, can you explain me what exactly happend yesterday ?
<asac> XioNoX: well. i dont want to rant ;)
<asac> mconnor has his own windows focussed point of view
<asac> he doesnt want any plugin finder wizard in the pplication anymore
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> who is mconnor ?
<asac> somewhat the module owner of browser/
<asac> e.g. lead of firefox ... not of toolkit from what i understand though
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> so what is the planning for today ?
<asac> XioNoX: what do you want?
<XioNoX> Learning & contributing :D
<XioNoX> I think that I can continue to work
<asac> XioNoX: even if its not sure that this can land?
<XioNoX> will it be at least be including in ubuntu ?
<asac> we have problems to carry big changes, as we regularly do trademark reviews
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> the main problem is that we need other changes in the core to make the final result rock
<XioNoX> maybe waiting for gandalf
<asac> XioNoX: you could do another more simple task until this is sorted
<XioNoX> yes, i agree
<XioNoX> do you have an idea ?
<asac> sure. there are two things: 1st. fix the other features you implemented. for instance the restart thing doesnt work in corner cases, like when the user has multiple windows/tabs open.
<asac> if you dont want to do that you can implement a new feature that provides an indicator that there are other plugins available
<asac> like when you are playing flash you want to tell the user that he can install other plugins for it ... we need that to install a free flash solution by default
<asac> which is part of a spec we have for this release cycle
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashExperienceIntrepid
<asac> you implemented one part of that already
<asac> "Plugin Finder Wizard lacks Description for displayed alternatives"
<asac> the new things would be:
<asac> "No user way to switch to alternative solutions"
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> "Apturl blocks UI thread"
<asac> thats another task
<asac> "Flash Detection Kit blocks Plugin Finder Service" ... this one is too hard i guess
<XioNoX> "Apturl blocks UI thread" seem hard too, no ?
<asac> XioNoX: not really.
<asac> though a bit tricky i guess (given that the current wizard is quite hard to extend)
<asac> since 1.9 you can do threads in javascript
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> which makes it easier
<asac> so the idea is that instead of running apturl in UI thread, we start a thread that does that and once it finishes it invokes a callback in UI thread that will set the "install wizard page" state to complete
<XioNoX> maube start by  "No user way to switch to alternative solutions" ?
<asac> maybe ;) ... thats experimenting as well though. but lets try that
<XioNoX> as you want, i don't have any preferences
<asac> look at toolkit/mozapps/plugins/content/missingPlugin.xml
<asac> and toolkit/mozapps/plugins/content/missingPluginBinding.css
<asac> we need something like that in ubufox
<asac> eg. the .css
<asac> and the .xml
<asac> XioNoX: olease look at the .xml
<asac> its an xbl (xml binding language)
<asac> it basically allows you to redefine what certain html tags are
<XioNoX> i've read a little bit a doc about xbl
<asac> XioNoX: good. what it basically does is that it binds a different implementation to a tag name thorugh .css
<asac> if you look at the .css file, youll see that it binds the missingPlugin.xml binding to the "object" and "embed" tags
<asac> but only if the type is unsupported
<asac> we want the same, but for all types ;)
<asac> further our binding shouldnt hide the "children"
<asac> instead we just want to pop up an alert in the first step ;)
<asac> (instead of sending out the event -> see the handler tag in the .xml file
<asac> )
<asac> understood what i mean?
<asac> start to branch ubufox and copy both files into content
<asac> name them alternatePlugin.xml and alternatePluginBinding.css
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> I don't understand everything
<asac> then it will come
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> so first, get a new branch?
<asac> yes
<asac> you also need toolkit/mozapps/plugins/pluginGlue.js to inject the alternatePluginBinding.css to the browser chrome
<XioNoX> ?
<XioNoX> what is the url to get the branch ?
<XioNoX> i don't find it
<asac> http://code.launchpad.net/ubufox
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main
<XioNoX> how do i call this new branch ?
<asac> XioNoX: ubufox.altplugins ?
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> or main.altplugins ... or whatever ;)
<XioNoX> ok, all files are here
<asac> XioNoX: blocked?
<XioNoX> trying to understand the code
<XioNoX> but i'll need you help :D
<XioNoX> I don't really understand what i have to do
<asac> XioNoX: 1. mkdir components/ and put the pluginGlue.js in there
<asac> adapt pluginGlue.js to register the right .css
<XioNoX> inside /content ?
<asac> XioNoX: no ... new top level directory "components"
<XioNoX> k
<asac> put the .css and the .xml file into content/
<asac> the url for the css is then: chrome://ubufox/content/alternatePluginsBinding.css
<asac> of course use the same filename you used ;)
<XioNoX> ok, done
<XioNoX> hi gandi !
<gandi> hi!
<gandi> I'm trying to figure out if I'm ok to go to the office
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> i'm starting to work on ubufox for another project the time you figure that out
<asac> Volans: welcome ;)
<Volans> Hi asac, all goes well with your house? :)
<gandi> XioNoX: cool. which one?
<XioNoX> "No user way to switch to alternative solutions"
<XioNoX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashExperienceIntrepid#head-f43356f67c56e4f3f5d0d73df1e3d56b9445bc33
<XioNoX> into ubufox
<asac> Volans: yeah. i can move in tonight again ;)
<gandi> cool
<Volans> great!
<gandi> I'm all for it
 * gandi still waits for asac
<asac> gandi: i had a bunch of things to do this morning. will think about the most convincing arguments during lunch and hopefully write them up then.
<gandi> good for me
<gandi> don't rush
<gandi> we have plenty of time before they start waking up ;~)
<gandi> and I'm still sitting in home :(
<gandi> because of cold
<gandi> but trying to work
<XioNoX> asac, what does the event thing in the xbl file ?
<XioNoX> and I have to implement in in the overlay files ?
<gandi> XioNoX: read the manual for event in xbl
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: we want an event as well... but our own
<asac> we will then implement something that listens to it
<asac> ok out for lunch
<XioNoX> ok
 * Volans lunch time... come back later
<asac> jcastro: there?
<asac> jcastro: which provider did you use for the 3G testing?
<jcastro> asac: sprint
<jcastro> asac: I am 90% sure it was sprint, let me check
<asac> jcastro: can you also get that information from the guy that submitted the other card?
<asac> (which was submitted through you)
<asac> jcastro: could you add that info to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G 2~
<asac> ?
<asac> i think the first card was yours and the second the one of your friend
<jcastro> I don't have a card, the first one is his.
<jcastro> but I will add the info as soon as he replies
<jcastro> asac: do we need another call for testing?
<asac> jcastro: yes. as soon as this enters intrepid
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> he's adding his provider info and stuff now
<asac> jcastro: didnt you submit two entries?
<asac> cool. thanks a bunch
<asac> jcastro: tell him if it doesnt work perfect, he should submit a bug and add the bug id there
<asac> even if its just minor
<jcastro> this one worked ootb, it just needed a dummy login, which he's adding to the notes
<asac> cool
<XioNoX> asac, when a flash content is detected, on the webpage, the xbl will show something like the puzzle piece ? So it will add something over the flash to say "there are alternatives" ? I though that it will show someting like a notificationbox
<Wellark> umm.. about service providers.. are you guys aware of that I'm working on service provider database: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/MobileBroadband/ServiceProviders ?
<asac> XioNoX: so that works?
<asac> good
<asac> Wellark: didnt we talk a while back?
<XioNoX> no no
<XioNoX> i'm still trying to understand it :D
<asac> i talked to someone who worked on a wizard during google summer of code that uses that database?`
<XioNoX> now i understant it
<asac> XioNoX: huh?
<Wellark> asac: yeah, it was me but a while back.
<asac> XioNoX: for now its the puzlle piece. if that works we should try to think about what to do
<XioNoX> but i don't really know how to do to execute this for each flash content
<asac> XioNoX: one option would be to make some html div floating over it for a few seconds that would allow the user to click
<Wellark> but not GSoC.. Summer Code Finland, but that's not important :)
<asac> XioNoX: we dont care whether its flash or what
<XioNoX> just removing the -unsupported ?
<asac> XioNoX: we want to disaply it for every embed and object element for now
<asac> XioNoX: yes try that
<XioNoX> of -moz-type-unsupported
<asac> Wellark: are you making progress?
<asac> XioNoX: i think both
<asac> XioNoX: actually if you know how to express that in css we would wnat to display if its !-moz-type-unsupported
<asac> (NOT)
<asac> ask someone who knows css to figure out if and how thats possible
<asac> in worst case we always do it ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<Wellark> asac: I have my own branches of NM and nm-applet and repositories for the database and assistant
<asac> XioNoX: the other option (next to the floating div) is to not display anything except the <children/> and use the event to show and hide a butto nin the toolbar or somewhere
<asac> XioNoX: but i like the usability of a transparent floating div that will disappear after a few seconds
<asac> but in the end we have to test whats best
<XioNoX> but this css is read by the browser ?
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: the css is read by the browser if you setup the file in componetns/ properly
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: there you register it to be loaded for the "agent"
<asac> XioNoX: look in the code for the component you dumped there
<asac> you have to fix the chrome:// url
<asac> Wellark: do you know if there is a "unlock" database somewhere?
<XioNoX> ok ok i just didn't know that files in components is read
<asac> Wellark: or is the unlock code different from card to card?
<asac> XioNoX: components are auto-registered
<asac> XioNoX: so in registerSelf you can do what you want
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: you can use "dump('text \');" to do logging on the console in components iirc
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> Wellark: how do you get the data for the database?
<Wellark> asac: AFAIK unlocking is done per SIM-card
<asac> ok
<asac> err, so you need to put the original SIM card in to unlock?
<Wellark> umm.. what do you mean by "unlock" excatly?
<asac> Wellark: if your modem is locked for a certain provider
<asac> you need to unlock it
<asac> before you can use it with other providers
<Wellark> oh yeah.. now I see.. those codes are IMEI dependend or something like that
<Wellark> only providers should know those codes
<asac> Wellark: ok. so the provider knows the code, but its the same for every provider? or even depending on the harware serial?
<asac> s/every provider/every modem/
<asac> crazy that think pads are shipped with 3g chips that have such a lock
<asac> what a shame if you cannot use your laptop with a different provider
<asac> see : bug 255304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255304 in network-manager "Fails to cope with provider lock requiring unlock code" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255304
<asac> Wellark: will that provider lock go away when you used the modem with the provider sim once? or will it stay forever?
<asac> Wellark: now i wonder if you will implement that database in modem manager?
<asac> (on server side)
<asac> apparently NM will go for that instead of its own modem code
<Wellark> AFAIK ordinary user should not have the unlock code and thus NM doesn't need to support that
<Wellark> BUT, I naturally don't know if that's true for all the providers
<Wellark> and what comes to modemmanager.. my code (and database) is integrated to the nm-applet so what goes on in NM's side is not affecting it
<IdleOne> morning I have an issue with www.julyparade.org/fireworks.html when I go to that site it starts to load and within 5 seconds it restarts X. so if anybody can figure this out for me and maybe report it to whoever as an attack site if that is what it is.
<Wellark> whoa.. sounds bad :(
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> reproduced the error 3 times so it was not firefox
<asac> Wellark: i think providing the ability to enter unlock code cant hurt ;)
<asac> its just a new dialog ;)
<IdleOne> well maybe it is firefox but I dont see how firefox can restart X
<asac> IdleOne: firefox uses cairo, which extensively uses X, which can trigger restart on crashes
<IdleOne> should I report to launchpad?
<asac> either driver or something
<asac> IdleOne: not if you have flash installed
<IdleOne> asac, well then you are better read then I on the subject :)
<asac> IdleOne: if it still crashes with -safe-mode then yes.
<IdleOne> I do have flash installed
<asac> IdleOne: then its almost certainly a flash crash. start firefox -safe-mode
<asac> and see if its still reproducible
<asac> assuming that the crash is reproducible at all
<asac> IdleOne: what  graphics driver?
<IdleOne> asac, seems it is a flash issue
<IdleOne> site is working fine now
<asac> IdleOne: you sure you can reproduce without -safe-mode
<asac> ?
<IdleOne> I did 3 times yes
<IdleOne> I can try again if you like
<asac> ^^ crash ;)
<IdleOne> asac, just restarted X in -safe-mode
<IdleOne> took a little longer though
<asac> IdleOne: which driver?
<asac> and what card are you using?
<IdleOne>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<IdleOne> how do I check the driver?
<asac> IdleOne: paste the output of "grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<asac> please
<asac> to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34785/
<IdleOne> so any ideas?
<asac> IdleOne: paste your xorg.conf as well
<asac> IdleOne: err ... does the flash video play on that site in -safe-mode?
<asac> please go to tools -> addons -> plugins  and disable flash there
<asac> to be sure
<asac> i get the "missing plugins" dialog
<IdleOne> asac, it did play for a little bit ( 3 minutes or so )
<asac> IdleOne: then -safe-mode doesnt disable plugins ;)
<asac> disable flash as i said a few lines above
<asac> most likely there wont be a crash
<asac> you can also try to change your AccellMethod to XAA in xorg.conf (you are running EXA)
<IdleOne> it is a picture of the statue of liberty and fireworks are shooting off + you can click on the window and add your own fireworks that shoot off
<asac> but in the end I'd say that you should try one of the free flash players available
<IdleOne> you still need xorg.conf?
<asac> why not ;)
<IdleOne> and where is it I don't remember the path
<asac> /etc/
<asac> /etc/X11/ ;)
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34788/'
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/34788/
<asac> IdleOne: ok try to add to your Device section
<asac>  Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"
<asac> in case X doesnt start anymore, remove that line or add Driver "intel" ;)
<IdleOne> at line 43?
<asac> i think so
<asac> IdleOne: risk exists that you cannot start X anymore
<asac> if thats the case you should be able to use any console editor
<asac> nano probably should be doable for anyone though ;)
<IdleOne> yeah.
<asac> IdleOne: backup the xorg.conf before ;)
<asac> thats the safest way :)
<asac> (sorry, not sure what experience-level you feature)
<IdleOne> asac, I have not played with xorg in at least a year. ubuntu pretty much works out the box for me
<IdleOne> that site is not a deal breaker for me just happened to Stumble on it and got the X restart.
<IdleOne> think I am going to leave well enough alone
<asac> IdleOne: ok
<asac> XioNoX: all good so far?
<asac> i will be out for a while ... moving my infrastructure back to my pristine-home :)
<asac>  \o/
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> not really
<asac> XioNoX: where are you stuck?
<XioNoX> I was doing some few other things
<asac> ok
<XioNoX> using the css with all embled things
<asac> did you fix the component?
<asac> that registers the .css ?
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> it works
<asac> XioNoX: how do you know that it works?
<XioNoX> because if I put -moz-type*
<XioNoX> the flash content disapear :D
<asac> XioNoX: show me your .xul
<asac> err, your .xml
<XioNoX> I haven't change it
<asac> thats the expected behaviour then
<asac> the <children> element is what gets replaced with the original one
<XioNoX> so it working ?
<asac> so if you dont change anything, the original element gets hidden
<XioNoX> ha ok
<asac> XioNoX: i think content just needs to be something like:
<asac> <div style="border: solid 2pt"> <children/> </div>
<asac> that should paint a border around the flash
<asac> if that works we have a made a good step in the right direction ;)
<XioNoX> <html:div style="border: solid 2pt;"> <children/> </html:div>
<XioNoX> give still a empty box
<XioNoX> ha no
<XioNoX> just have to refresh and it works normally
<XioNoX> weird
<XioNoX> I'll see that tomorrow
<XioNoX> and maybe i'll have to do some php for 1 or 2 days
<XioNoX> so see you tomorrow
<asac> home .... hjome sweet home ;)
<XioNoX> not too much damages ?
<asac> all fine again ;)
<asac> probably better than before ;)
<XioNoX> cool
<fta> asac, do i always have to open bugs to have a sync from debian ?
<fta> asac, ...or could you do it ? :)))
<fta> i need viking
<fta> already tested fine with just a rebuild
<asac> fta: who is on archive duty?
<fta> no idea
<asac> i have no power to sync on my own ;)
<asac> whether i can convince someone to sync depends on the archive admin and the reason ;)
<asac> fta: what does viking do?
<fta> gps app
<asac> like location GPS ?
<fta> GPS Data and Topo Analyzer, Explorer, and Manager.
<fta> (C) 2003-2007, Evan Battaglia
<fta> Web site: http://viking.sf.net/
<asac> Ill see what i can do
<asac> dont count too much on it though
<asac> bug 251369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251369 in freetype "Please merge freetype 2.3.7-1 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251369
<fta> firefox: pcm_pulse.c:275: pulse_write: Assertion `pcm->last_size >= (size * pcm->frame_size)' failed.
<fta> Abort (core dumped)
<fta> asac, ^^ always the same
<fta> and always while idle
<asac> whats in that line?
<fta> you know as much as i do
<fta> ubuntu should have a source code browser for everything..
<fta> bug 243520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243520 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox Crashes During the Night(?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243520
<fta> seems it's the same
<fta> mozilla bug 438830
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 438830 in Plug-ins "Plugins can be instantiated, killed, then reinstantiated when a page loads" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=438830
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/34915/
<fta> asac, Bug 250112 is assigned to you for 8.04.1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250112 in seamonkey "Seamonkey needs Update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250112
<fta> well, from another bug
<fta> bug 218534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218534 in xulrunner "[Needs Packaging] JavaScript vulnerability in Firefox/Thunderbird/SeaMonkey/Xulrunner before 2.0.0.14/1.1.10/1.8.1.14" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218534
<fta> same for xul 1.8
<cwillu> anybody got a punching bag around?
<cwillu> I need to hit something.  Given the cause, my first candidate would be a firefox developer, but I somehow doubt that'll help my cause :p
<cwillu> Does anyone else ever have session recovery/saving on shutdown fail to remember all of the windows except for one?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-07
<cwillu> All of the history is there, so it doesn't look like the db just got corrupted
<cwillu> Just, no reopened windows
<cwillu> (well, one reopened window)
<asac> cwillu: huh
<asac> i observed some fuzziness too
<asac> i think i even looked for a few into this, but couldnt find the root cause
<cwillu> I _think_ I've only seen it happen on proper shutdowns
<cwillu> which makes me think that there's some race involved
<cwillu> (i.e, it's starting to close windows before it starts to write out the session state)
<asac> cwillu: ah now i remember. yes. saving session is currently broken completely
<asac> not sure about the bugzilla bug
<asac> it doesnt save the right session when restarting from the addons dialog
<asac> probably there is a bug in bugzilla for that
<XioNoX> hi !
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: ill check in every couple of days. :( i hit the raidl nerve the night before last night. i have to weaar brace for 10 weeks
<asac> raidl?
<gnomefreak> raidil   i cant spell it let me see if i can find it
<gnomefreak> damn dictionary
<gnomefreak> raidial
<gnomefreak> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrist_drop
<asac> you hit it?
<asac> what did you do?
<gnomefreak> i have to read up on it
<gnomefreak> yes with a needle
<asac> oh good
<gnomefreak> gsve myself a shot like i hasve for last 6 years ans i missed the muscle and hit nerve
<asac> argh
<asac> ok. at least i understand why that happened at all
<gnomefreak> one dr said 2-4 weeks but my other er said 10-12 so im looking up what it is
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> If the radial nerve function does not return within several months after a humerus fracture, or if radial nerve palsy occurs with an open fracture of the humerus, then surgical exploration is recommended.
<gnomefreak> i have palsy
<asac> XioNoX: going well?
<XioNoX> I'm doing some PHP now
<XioNoX> i think it will take the day
<gandi> asac: going well? :)
<gandi> asac: I think it's ok for XioNoX to work on this php form while we do lobbying part
<asac> what ever you wish
<asac> XioNoX: did the flash thing ever work yesterday?
<XioNoX> nop
<asac> XioNoX: if not, please commit what you have and push it somewhere so others can continue
<XioNoX> ok
<gandi> XioNoX: when do you plan to finish the flash thing?
<XioNoX> I think PHP will take the day, so tommorow I'll go back to flash
<XioNoX> Created new branch.
<XioNoX> https://code.launchpad.net/~xionox/ubufox/ubufox.altplugins
<gandi> asac: any chance for this summary from you today?
<asac> gandi: sorry, i got pushed to do network-manager update asap ... so i had to drop all other things
<asac> hopefully today i can upload
<gandi> sure
<gandi> thanks!
<asac_the_bumber> everyone bumb!
<asac> asac_the_bumber: what needs to be bumbed?
<fta> talking to yourself ?
<asac> fta: its armin76, the camelion ;)
<fta> asac, you need to bumb xul and sm in hardy
<fta> bug 218534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218534 in xulrunner "[Needs Packaging] JavaScript vulnerability in Firefox/Thunderbird/SeaMonkey/Xulrunner before 2.0.0.14/1.1.10/1.8.1.14" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218534
<asac> thats true. and after i uploaded network-manager i will do that
<asac> well ... i uploaded it now
<asac> its the second thing on my list to do
<asac> err, third :)
<asac_the_bumber> asac: haha, pwned *g*
<asac_the_bumber> looks like it doesn't sigbus on hppa
<asac_the_bumber> although it complains about unaligned accesses a lot :/
<armin76> on dmesg
<asac> yeah. was fixed
<fta> I hate to say it but bzr is far too slow to develop with
<fta> i have 82 source files in my project, it takes ~24 sec to have a bzr diff with only 2 files modified
<asac> fta: err
<asac> that sounds too much
<fta> indeed
<asac> full mozilla tree takes even less to diff
<fta> firefox: pcm_pulse.c:275: pulse_write: Assertion `pcm->last_size >= (size * pcm->frame_size)' failed.
<fta> Abort (core dumped)
<fta> grrr
<fta> this is getting on my nerves
<fta> it's inside alsa-plugins
<crimsun> that's odd
<crimsun> I'll look at it during break/lunch
<asac> Wellark: i found a mail in my mailbox for someone who wants to provide all 3g data for finland
<asac> you want me to forward? where to?
<crimsun> fta: 32- or 64-bit?
<fta> crimsun, 32
<fta> crimsun, it's bug 243520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243520 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox Crashes During the Night(?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243520
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-08
<Wellark> asac: could you please direct that someone to channel #mbca
<XioNoX> hi!
 * gnomefreak wants to be able to type :( i type way too slow now
<gnomefreak> did Mozilla drop chatzilla or just made it its own package?
<gnomefreak> Mozilla made package "Snow" that is a chat client/messaging client
<gnomefreak> seems its an extension
<asac> gnomefreak: yes: snowl
<asac> its a messaging extension for browser
<asac> Jazzva: ^^
<asac> ;)
<asac> package!
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> its experimental
<gnomefreak> but looks pretty good
<asac> gnomefreak: yep
<asac> gnomefreak: is there an official "preview" version out there somewhere?
<gnomefreak> yes let me get you site
<gnomefreak> asac: http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/08/introducing-snowl/
<gnomefreak> doesnt look like it does IRC
<gnomefreak> asac: Warning: the initial prototype is a primitive implementation with many bugs, and subsequent versions will include changes that break functionality and delete all your messages, making you start over from scratch.
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<asac> yeah
<asac> thought so
<gnomefreak> tar doesnt use -z or its not working
<gnomefreak> its still in --help
<gnomefreak> ah it cant be at the end of -  like xfzv
<gnomefreak> gnash keeps craashing
<asac> gnomefreak: intrepid?
<asac> which version?
<gnomefreak> asac: intrepid 0.8.2-0ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> im gonna go finish eating
<Jazzva> asac, snowl is the name?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, have you seen the report for july? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/ReportJuly08
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i wouldnt start on it at this time
<Jazzva> Feel free to improve it
<gnomefreak> yes i havent gotten around to it since i hurt my wrist somehing awful
<gnomefreak> i think i fixedd typo
<Jazzva> ouch :(... sorry to hear that
<Jazzva> when will your wrist get better?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: its ok hurts and looking at 10 weeks in this damn splint
<gnomefreak> one dr said 2 weeks but my neorologist said 10
<Jazzva> damn :(
<gnomefreak> its called radial nerve palsey
<Jazzva> mhm... i'll see at the wiki, if it has anything on it
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back i got to try to shower so i can make it to my meeting with physical theropey
<Jazzva> ok... good luck
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: sevearl months is what i saw but i dont know
<gnomefreak> ok later guys
<Jazzva> see you later
<gandi> asac: ping
<asac> gandi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35503/
<asac> gandi: tell me whats unclear, so i can improve before submitting to bugzilla
<gandi> ok
<Jazzva> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/35505/
<Jazzva> I got those errors
<asac> Jazzva: whats at those lines?
<asac> e.g. lists.js 37
<asac> and service.js:46
<gandi> asac: the last part sounds to me like if you want the notification to appear everytime a user opens a website with a plugin that has alternatives
<Jazzva> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/35507/ for list.js
<Jazzva> the first line in paste is line 37
<Jazzva> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/35508/
<Jazzva> line 46 is "Cu.import("resource://snowl/modules/datastore.js");"
<asac> Jazzva: where are those?
<asac> are those files included in xpi?
<Jazzva> yep
<Jazzva> datastore.js is in modules/
<Jazzva> I can read it from fx by opening that uri
<Jazzva> also, I'm able to open service.js
<asac> Jazzva: does the same happen when you install the .xpi?
<asac> e.g. manually in your profile?
<Jazzva> let's see..
<asac> gandi: in the end thats true. i am not sure where to display it though
<asac> it could be a icon in the status bar (bottom)
<asac> or something floating on top, which the user can turn off
<asac> i think having a icon on the bottom would be the least intrusive thing.
<gandi> asac: you want to attack a user with information about gnash EVERY TIME he visits a website with flash???
<gandi> even when he has flash already installed?
<asac> gnomefreak: err. i dont want to attach him ;)
<gandi> sounds extremely offensive against the user to me
<asac> gandi:
<asac> gandi: well. i think you are right. thats why i say, display a small icon in the bottom (unintrusive)
<gandi> still
<gandi> you want to change the UI
<gandi> to let the user know that he can change the plugin...
<asac> if the user clicks on it, the plugins management opens for the mime-types on that site
<gandi> I can hardly imagine this being anything but disturbing
<gandi> users open several hundred websites daily
<gandi> 99% of them has flash
<asac> gandi: its a "manage" plugins button
<asac> gandi: when there is no alternative, the user doesnt get that suggestion
<asac> so on windows nothing changes ;)
<gandi> I cannot imagine a use in showing a user several hundred times per day that we have an alternative for him
<gandi> asac: but on linux you want to give user additional "information" all the time
<asac> gandi: its a "manage plugins on this site" button in the button
<gandi> what's the reason?
<asac> s/in the button/on the bottom status bar/
<Jazzva> asac, yes...
<Jazzva> at least we have the packaging :)
<gandi> I must say I don't understand that element and I will have hard time to defend it. I believe UI should be clean and sane and not display even a single bit of info more than absolutely needed
<gandi> and I don't think that info about alternatives for plugins is very useful
<gandi> if he can view the website, he's done
<gandi> ok, let's skip that part
<gandi> I would like to get a comparsion of mconnors idea with yours
<asac> gandi: fair enough.
<gandi> especially in the part of what's better in yours
<gandi> to lobby among others
<asac> gandi: he doesnt want to improve plugins management
<gandi> it seems he want - he said he wants to replace pfs with a website
<gandi> that will display a list of choices for given mimetype
<gandi> right?
<asac> gandi: yes. but managing plugins isnt really possible there.
<asac> e.g. like what i described in plugins management
<asac> select installed alternatives or trigger search for additional alternatives for each mime-type
<gandi> can you write it in addition to that text pls?
<asac> gandi: there is no text available from mconnor outlining his idea
<asac> so i cannot refer to anything
<gandi> right
<gandi> ok
<asac> the difference is: install plugins from website
<gandi> then post yours
<asac> or mange them in UI
<gandi> and I'll ask mconnor for comment
<asac> the rest is religion
<gandi> right
<asac> imo everyone should see that managing plugins like described there is a better user-experience
<gandi> the important piece of your idea is how it improves the life of linux vendors
<gandi> because I want to lobby it among linux vendors ;)
<asac> gandi: no. it also improves life for windows users. as we get a "per-mime-type" plugins management
<gandi> yea, but I will not lobby it among windows vendors ;p
<asac> hehe
<asac> sure
<gandi> microsoft is out of scope ;)
<gandi> ok, so please, post it in the bug
<gandi> and I'll do the first round of lobbying
<asac> ok. I will remove the last paragraph
<jcastro> asac: are you handling webkit for intrepid or is that someone else?
<gandi> you don't have to. I just think that the last proposition is very much against the usability
<asac> jcastro: Jazzva was doing it. though it seb's point of view was a bit unclear
<jcastro> asac: Oops, I meant to ask you as in "mozilla-team"
<asac> gandi: well. i dont want to raise "debatable things" to give others an attach vector
<gandi> you expose very technical information at the very exposed position very often for a task that will be useful for minority once per their installation phase
<gandi> right
<Jazzva> asac, jcastro: webkit has been approved by pitti afaik
<jcastro> Jazzva: I was just trying to find out who packaged it, and to ask that person if they're doing the pywebkit bindings as well
<jcastro> so I guess that's you? :)
<Jazzva> and I think someone told me that he will do epiphany-webkit...
<Jazzva> jcastro, nope, wasn't me :)
<jcastro> k, thanks, I'll ask pitti next time I see him
<Jazzva> asac and I just prepared the MIR for webkit
<fta> i thought mike from debian was doing that
<asac> fta: he does that in debian. but we need to take care on our own here
<asac> fta: for instance debian is stuck with old gnome now
<asac> and they are frozen ;)
<asac> so we have to move ahead
<asac> 1) webkit + 2) gnome ;)
<jcastro> reason I ask is that conduit just asked pywebkit for a release tarball so he can do some stuff wwith it during this cycle
<asac> jcastro: huats is doing that
<jcastro> and I thought it'd be nice to have the bindings already in for intrepid
<asac> he just asked me today if i would review his package for the python bindings as soon as he has finished that package
<jcastro> asac: thanks
<asac> i said: "fine".
<jcastro> oh, excellent, thanks
<asac> jcastro: i guess he will have a package available in the next days
<asac> not sure for alpha-4 though
<asac> gandi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35513/
<jcastro> asac: I don't care so much for the alpha, "Eventually in intrepid" is good enough for me. :)
<asac> jcastro: then rest still ;) ... apparently there will be python bindings
<gandi> asac: I miss info about that you will be offered combined channel (??) from PFS data and data from vendor package system
<fta> ... but don't hold your breath
<gandi> and how it's going to support installation of plugins as packages?
<asac> gandi: thats not a user-experience thing. IMO, that should be discussed at the "implementation" level
<gandi> plus in case of plugins management, looking at Preferences->Application tab does not help me understand the UI for comboboxes I think
<gandi> asac: but isn't it crucial for this?
<gandi> also I disagree
<gandi> it's not about UI for Firefox
<gandi> but it's about user experience
<gandi> for linux users
<asac> ok
<asac> what is unclear about the comboboxes?
<gandi> who'll choose the plugin and see package manager window installing the pacakge right?
<gandi> asac: not sure. Maybe notify that you just want the second column to be made of combo boxes (or drop-down lists?) to switch plugin player?
<asac> gandi: i just want it to be the same as its in application. just that the right-hand thing has the options i outlined in the text
<asac> so better call it "drop-down list"
<asac> i open to any change that makes this more clear for mozillas. I just dont want to paint a mock-up ;)
<asac> as its already there
<gandi> ok
<asac> gandi: so how to change the text (suggestions welcome)
<gandi> so I would add a section describing the big change in the source of packages
<gandi> that would combine the data (or replace it?) between pfs and package management system
<gandi> so that vendor can plug their plugin package system
<gandi> and allow user to instal plugins as packages
<asac> gandi: right
<gandi> that would raise consistency
<gandi> and allow for better OS management
<gandi> question is what happens when user has no admin rights?
<asac> gandi: in the end the user would get an authentication box to escalate his privileges
<asac> gandi: when he hits install
<asac> gandi: if the user is in the admin group he can use his own credentials. otherwise he needs to know the credentials of an admin user
<asac> gandi: thats something that is done by distro tools and shouldnt matter much for the firefox UI imo
<gandi> and if he doesn't he will not be able to install the plugin or will he fallback to default method?
<asac> gandi: that depends on the distro backend imo.
<gandi> ok
<asac> gandi: the distro backend could provide an option to install to profile
<asac> gandi: do you run ubuntu?
<asac> i could show you how other dialog do that
<gandi> not at the very moment
<gandi> I have ubuntu on my machine
<gandi> wait
<gandi> I have 8.10 in virtualbox
<asac> gandi: good.
<asac> open the "user administration" thing
<gandi> let me start it
<asac> until you "unlock", the operations that require admin rights stay disabled
<asac> we could place a similar button in the install dialog
<gandi> yea I know
<asac> so results that only have a "global" install method, dont get displayed or are greyed out until you unlocked
<gandi> I do care if mconnors approach has any better solution for users without admin privileges
<asac> better than the "unlock" approach? most likely not
<gandi> go to macromedia.com website, download zip package and install it into your profile?
<asac> gandi: how does his approach know what to suggest to the user?
<asac> if he just displays two ways: "install globally" + "install to profile" we can certainly do that as well
<gandi> yea, I don't know
<gandi> I'm trying to think ahead
<asac> sure. i think his solution is either: "vendor installer has to be smart" ... or: "user has to decide on its own"
<asac> i think our approach can at least to the same
<asac> for instance: apturl could auto-fallback and install plugin in profile if user cannot/does not want to unlock
<asac> - that would be equivalent to "vendor installer has to be smart"
<asac> or: we provide a "Global Install ..." button +  a "Profile Install ..." button
<asac> which would be equivalent to the "user has to decide approach"
<gandi> can we just fall back to this in case global install failes?
<asac> we could improve that by disabling "Global Install ..." until the user properly "Unlocks"
<asac> gandi: yes. as long as the "install method" support "profile install ..." we can fallback
<asac> gandi: i would like to implement that for .debs
<asac> so the debian/ubuntu backend would have it
<gandi> cool
<gandi> can you write it down
<gandi> as a section in your design doc
<gandi> and attach to the bug
<gandi> ?
<gandi> then I'll ask mconnor for feedback
<gandi> and reed
<XioNoX> and about updates ?
<gandi> and others
<XioNoX> if the plugin is installed system wide, and an update is aviable, the user will install it in his profile, no ?
<XioNoX> so there will be differents versions of the same plugins, it cant be conflict sources ?
<asac> XioNoX: ? if the user installs plugin system wide through apt he will be automatically upgraded through the ubuntu packaging system
<XioNoX> ok, but if there are many users who use the PC, and only 1 who have admin roghts
<XioNoX> err rights
<asac> well. i dont see a way to prevent users from installing their own plugin
<XioNoX> something like disabling the updates of system wide installed plugin for non admin users
<XioNoX> like you do for firefox
<asac> XioNoX: thats a separate feature i think
<asac> we already have system wide plugins
<asac> in firefox
<asac> so if that feature doesnt exist yet, its a separate enhancement imo
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> gandi: i really dont think we should try to address all arguments in advance. better follow up once there is concrete critizism
<gandi> yes, but if you wont add this section noone will know this adventage of this proposal :)
<asac> gandi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35532/
<asac> gandi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35533/ <-- sorry, this is the one
<gandi> great
<gandi> !
<gandi> go-ahead from me
<asac> gandi: there are lots of fine things that can be improved, but lets start discussion first.
<asac> [reed]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35533/
<gandi> yea
<asac> can you look at that and if you have some initial suggestsions let me know
<asac> if you sign that off I will post it to bug
<asac> gandi: if [reed] doesnt give input today, I will jsut go ahead
<asac> gandi: actually i have a great idea how to manage plugins for "current site"
<asac> gandi: instead of changing UI of main window we could add a check-box in the "Manage Plugins" tab, that reads "filter by content used on current site"
<asac> so if the user wants to look for alternatives of the currently used mime-type he would go to "plugins" tab and click that checkbox
<asac> then would just have three entries there, for which he can select alternatives
<asac> but well. thats fine tuning imo
<asac> last version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35546/
<asac> (just for me so i have the link ;))
<[reed]> asac: reading
<[reed]> asac: looks pretty good
<[reed]> asac: has beltzner / madhava / Boriss / faaborg checked it out?
<asac> [reed]: no. i wanted you to prove read it and will now submit it to the bug
<asac> mozilla bug 449188
<asac> then we can start discussing this
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 449188 in Plugin Finder Service "improve plugin finder service" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449188
<asac> ok submitted
<asac> gandi: ^^
<[reed]> asac: it has some spelling/grammar mistakes, but it's readable, nonetheless
<asac> too bad ;)
<[reed]> so, it's fine
<asac> err, too late :-D
<[reed]> yeah, sorry... was fixing the netsplit on moznet
<gandi> asac: cool
<gandi> asac: thanks!
<asac> *sigh* launchpad is against at its very slowest :(
<bfiller_> asac: how do I turn off bookmarks toolbar by default? Looks like it's stored in localstore.rdf in users profile
<asac> slangasek: i wanted to wait a day. announcement will go out at end of work day ;)
<asac> ups
<bfiller_> asac: looking at source I see /mozilla/browser/locales/en-US/profile/localstore.rdf but it's empty for the most part. Do I add it in there and rebuild?
<gandi> [reed]: caillion?
<gandi> [reed]: other vendors to CC to that bug?
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> my Firefox just crashed, though
<gandi> impossible
<gandi> never happened to me
<asac> gandi: blizzard, caillon
<sebner> asac: nm 0.7 is just crazy xD
<asac> sebner: like in "awesome" or "incomprehensible" ?
<sebner> asac: both xD
<Jazzva> off... seems it's gonna be a big storm...
<Jazzva> see you later
<bfiller_> asac: figured it out, you need to modify browser.xul and add "collapsed=true" to the PersonalToolbar section
<asac> bfiller_: cant you use a .css file that is shipped in the extension?
<asac> will the toolbar also disappear from View ?
<bfiller_> asac: i haven't tried going the .css route, sound like that would be easier (wouldn't have to rebuild ff)
<bfiller_> asac: toolbar still in View menu, just unchecked by default
<armin76> bumb
<armin76> bumb asac!
<asac> bfiller_: does the element in browser have collapsed=false in the original .xul?
<bfiller_> asac: no, it doesn't have the attribute at all
<asac> bfiller_: otherwise i'd suggest to try to overlay that element from the extension
<asac> look http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XUL_Tutorial:Overlays
<asac> bfiller_: look for "Let's change the help menu in this manner. "
<asac> which is the example that _adds_ attributes through an overlay
<bfiller_> asac: i'll take a look, thanks
<asac> bfiller_: if that element doesnt have an id=... it might be a bit difficult to match it in a unique fashion
<asac> if it has an id=... it should work
<asac> easily
<bfiller_> asac:  it does have an id <toolbar id="PersonalToolbar"...>
<asac> bfiller_: should work then
<bfiller_> asac: cool
<asac> bfiller_: in worst case you can do removeelement="true" and just add the line like you want in that overlay ;)
<asac> bfiller_: is all on that tutorial page
<asac> if you have probs just ask ... ill be out for a while now though.
<asac> ;)
<asac> dinner and shopping and so on
<jcastro> asac: awake?
<fta> [18:52] <asac> dinner and shopping and so on
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-09
<gnomefreak> everything is crashing :(
<gnomefreak> im gonna try to get to bug mail today i might try without wrist brace on to make it faster but that ddepends if i can hold my wrist in normal position
<gnomefreak> i also need  a blogger applet to blog onto wordpress and i cant find one excpt for wordpress but im under the impression that you need a server to use it
<gnomefreak> asac: you here?
 * gnomefreak thinks we have a problem with a package or 2
<gnomefreak> mozilla-bookmarksftp is only or atleast depends on ff2
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I've a little question... Am I right if I say that package mozilla-venkman in Hardy (http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/mozilla-venkman/filelist) completely useless or am I missing something?
<RainCT> (+is)
<gnomefreak> RainCT: not that im aware of. what about it isnt working?
<RainCT> gnomefreak: I haven't tried it, but it's creating the symlinks in usr/lib/iceape, usr/lib/icedove, etc.
<gnomefreak> should be ok but testing it would be nice since we have both of those in archives
<gnomefreak> as well as the upstream branding
<RainCT> gnomefreak: but they are just transitional packages
<gnomefreak> RainCT: yes i know sd i said someone needs to test it to make sure, either way its easy fix if needed
<gnomefreak> RainCT: i might look at it nex week but im hoping my wrist allows me to type with both hands soon
<gnomefreak> next
 * RainCT has just changed that in Intrepid
<gnomefreak> maybe ill ask jazzva to look at it
<gnomefreak> when i see him
 * RainCT decides to not be lazy and try if it works :P
<gnomefreak> if it was merged or taken from debian since we dont really merge from debian but to debian maybe forgot to change it but if we did it than we nomrally dont merge them so it should work but like i said easy fix if needed
<gnomefreak> we need to fix mozilla-ookmarksftp as well should be trival as well but im off for a while wrist is killing me
<RainCT> ok, tried venkman... Firefox doesn't see the version from Hardy, but the version in Intrepid where I changed the names in debian/links works fine :)
 * RainCT wonders why people keep merging a package to change the dependencies if it won't work anyways :P
<RainCT> gnomefreak: uhm.. I can't find that mozilla-ookmarksftp package
<gnomefreak> +b
<gnomefreak> mozilla-bookmarksftp
<RainCT> ah ok, now it makes more sense :P
<gnomefreak> it depends on ff2 not 3
<RainCT> ok, I'll have a look a it
<RainCT> Is usr/lib/firefox-addons for Firefox 2 or Firefox 3?
<RainCT> asac?
<armin76> he's shopping
<RainCT> oh ok
<RainCT> the firefox-addons directory is for Fx 3, right?
<armin76> no clue, try asking fta_
<fta_> ff3
<armin76> RainCT: ^
<fta_> fta@ix:~ $ dpkg -S firefox-addons
<fta_> ubufox, language-pack-fr-base, language-pack-en-base, firefox-3.0, firefox-3.1, language-pack-ja-base, firefox-4.0: /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions
<RainCT> thanks
<RainCT> fta: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-August/004403.html - is this explained on some wiki page?
<fta> not sure, but i don't think so.
<RainCT> fta: should I document that somewhere under MozillaTeam/ or is there a better place for it (ScottK asked for it to be on the wiki)?
<fta> RainCT, yes, please. Somewhere close to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List
<fta> i received several requests for packaging of flock 2.0b2. My last deb is b1 but i can't find a TAG for b2. Is there someone from flock here ?
<fta> http://svn-mirror.flock.com/trac/flock/browser/tags
<RainCT> fta: btw, why is there no able with the extensions that we get from Debian on MozillaTeam/Extensions/List?
<RainCT> s/able/table
<fta> the last one perhaps
<Jazzva> RainCT, thanks for the howto for extensions merging :).
<RainCT> np :)
<Jazzva> asac, who do we need to bug in order to blacklist some extensions on mom :)? (those maintained in bzr with mozilla-devscripts)
<fta> crimsun, ff3 dies when mplayer is running, I'm using mplayer with ao=pulse
<crimsun> fta: any if mplayer uses alsa?
<crimsun> s/any/and/
<fta> with alsa, apps were fighting for dsp, ending with no sound anywhere
<fta> but that was a while ago, donno if things improved since
<crimsun> fta: err
<crimsun> fta: in intrepid?  with the pulse pcm+ctl modifications in /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf?
<crimsun> and libasound2-plugins installed
<crimsun> mplayer shouldn't be attempting to grab hw:
<fta> i've been using ao=pulse since hardy
<crimsun> fta: to test, use ao=alsa (or is it alsa9 or alsa09 these days, sheesh?)
<fta> crimsun, btw, if i remove ao= from my ~/.mplayer/config, mplayer is still using pulse
<fta>         alsa    ALSA-0.9.x-1.x audio output
<crimsun> it should be routing through pa via asoundrc anyhow.
<fta> i mean, by default, mplayer is using ao=pulse
<crimsun> so what does ao=alsa give you?
<fta> seems ok.
<crimsun> so the pcm+ctl routing is fine with ao=alsa, but using ao=pulse gives you the error?
<crimsun> if so, you know where to file a bug
<crimsun> (against neither alsa-plugins nor alsa-lib but mplayer)
<fta> donno yet, ff3 dies after a while, always when idle, hence the bug report saying "it dies during the night"
<crimsun> oh, that bug?
<crimsun> I thought you meant it croaked immediately
<fta> no, it doesn't
<crimsun> I suppose it doesn't matter, since the nondeterminism is a bug in itself
<asac> ok
<asac> anyone still awake=
<asac> ?
<fta> i am
<asac> brave ;)
<asac> fta: cant we package a random snapshot of flock?
<fta> we can
<asac> RainCT: firefox-addons is for ffox 3
<asac> firefox is ffox 23
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: i think if we package a snapshot that is close to b2 thats good ;)
<asac> fta: how is the flock on xulrunner going?
<fta> well, i don't see the point of spending more time there if it never enters the repo. xulification of this one will never happen imho
<asac> never?
<fta> i mean upstream
<asac> fta: did you try to build --with-libxul-sdk=`
<asac> ?
<fta> and as it's a huge hack on top of non xulified ff3, it needs serious work to xulify
<asac> where did they get the non-xulified ff3 from?
<asac> ff3 is xulified
<fta> their hacks is on both ff3 and xul
<fta> are
<asac> ok
<asac> xul needs to be sorted
<asac> ff3 is ok
<asac> as shipping duplicate browser/ directory isnt a big problem imo
<fta> i tried once to split the two, got it to build fine but it failed miserably at runtime
<asac> which two?
<RainCT> asac: OK, just wanted to be sure :). I've written https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Merging, btw.
<asac> fta:  how can i checkout flock?
<fta> my branch is on lp
<asac> fta: no i mean ... how can i checkout upstream flock
<fta> mozilla-devscript, as usual
<asac> whats the svn url to use for checkout ;)
<fta> /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient/mozclient.pl flock
<fta> svn://svn-mirror.flock.com/master/flock/trunk
<asac> ok
<asac> ridiculously hidden on their website ;)
<fta> indeed
<fta> http://svn-mirror.flock.com/trac/flock/browser
<asac> fta: do you know if they have a "pristine/unmodified" upstreawm import, so i can do a svn diff and seee what they changed?
<fta> yep, there: http://svn-mirror.flock.com/trac/flock/browser/vendor
<asac> err, i am getting svn://svn-mirror.flock.com/master/flock/trunk/mozilla now
<asac> so i can diff that against svn://svn-mirror.flock.com/master/flock/browser/vendor ?
<fta> no
<asac> ok i think i have it
<asac> still confused
<asac> why is there no "browser" dir in the svn: url :(
<fta> there is, it's at http://svn-mirror.flock.com/trac/flock/browser/trunk/mozilla/browser
<fta> coupled with http://svn-mirror.flock.com/trac/flock/browser/trunk/mozilla/flock
<asac> fta: i cannot checkout those urls can i?
<fta> browser it, it's a track
<fta> -r
<fta> (just a frontend)
<asac> still confused
<asac> so i svn co svn://svn-mirror.flock.com/master/flock/trunk/mozilla for flock
<asac> and svn co svn://svn-mirror.flock.com/master/flock/vendor/firefox-3.0/mozilla
<asac> for unmodified upstream?
<asac> ok at least i get something that way
 * asac igorantly tries --wiht-libxul-sdk build ;)
<asac> --enable-application value not recognized (flock/build.mk does not exist).
<asac> thats without any option
<asac> (not even --with-libxul-sdk
<asac> )
<asac> ok i copied browser/build.mk to flock/build.mk ;)
<asac> ok trying our system nspr patches
<asac> flockIRDFSQLDataSource not found
<asac> did they add that to toolkit?
<asac> hmm
<asac> oh they added it to rdf/ ;)
<asac> why that?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-10
<fta> re
<asac> fta: my built got stuck because they ship flockIRDFSQLDataSource
<asac> in rdf/ ...
<fta> yep
<asac> i am doing a full diff now ;)
<asac> currently see no sense in having that in rdf/ directly
<fta> feel free to fix that
 * asac wonders if svn diff svn://svn-mirror.flock.com/master/flock/vendor/firefox-3.0/mozilla svn://svn-mirror.flock.com/master/flock/trunk/mozilla  | tee /tmp/flock.diff
<asac> is run on server side in svn?
<asac> otherwise it will probably take ages
<asac> ... @fix: first i want to see what has been changed on top of that ;)
<asac> fta: do we have a bzr mirror for that?
<fta> no
<asac> a launchpad project?
<asac> hmmm ... they changed nsICookieService in a wierd fashion
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/flock
<asac> ah ok
<asac> they only changed internal func
<asac> good thing about the svn diff slowness is that one can read it while it happens ;)
<asac> fta: how did you fix the rdf/ thing?
<asac> (when building against system-xul)
<fta> i don't remember
<fta> moving things around
<asac> fta: did we have a tracking bug for the diffs or was that just sunbird?
<fta> no bug for flock
<asac> ok ... no flock channel on freenode ;)
<asac> feel a bit reluctant to join a new server ;)
<fta> irc.flock.com #flock-dev
<fta> been there for a while now
<fta> it's active, but they mostly ignored me
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36015/
<fta> hence my reluctance to work on that project now
<asac> fta: what attitude do they have? windowish?
<asac> FILE_BUFFER_SIZE*5 ;)
<asac> thats probably the perfect multiplicator
<asac> ;)
<fta> remember my realpath() crashes.. i used * 10 ;)
<asac> fta: the strange thing is that redhat guy says that FORTIFY_2 works for them without modifcations
<fta> libxul ?
<asac> i have the feeling that our libc has a patch that breaks ;)
<asac> yes
<fta> maybe
<asac> since redhat is upstream, they probably have an unpatched version
<asac> so far the diff looks managable
<asac> still not finished though
<asac> currently in other-license/...
<asac> if it goes in alphabetic order toolkit/ and xp*/ are still missing ;)
<fta> do that locally
<asac> too late ;)
<asac> actually i hoped that svn would do the diff on server side ;)
<penguin42> does anyone actually have nspluginwrapper working solidly for flash on x86-64?
<asac> me ;)
<asac> try nspluginwrapper 1.0.0 from ~mozillateam PPA
<asac> (but i think i am not running that)
<penguin42> yes I have - it doesn't seem to be any better for me
<asac> what issues? hardy? intrepid?
<penguin42> it works for a few minutes and a few pages then flips out; on ff3 I just get a grey box where flash should be, on konq it does similar until I kill off nsplugin - this is Hardy
<penguin42> this is flash
<penguin42> 9.0r124
<asac> penguin42: do you have sound issues?
<asac> are there npviewer processing running when you see the grey box?
<asac> how many?
<penguin42> sound works for me (well mostly, occasionally pulseaudio dies but that doesn't seem related)
<penguin42> in the case of konq there normally are a few nsplugins running, not too sure about firefox
<asac> penguin42: so how many npviewer processes when its grey in ff?
<penguin42> ok, so I just checked, there are currently no nspluginwrapper processes running - and going to a page with flash in ff doesn't start any
<penguin42> (ff3 has been much worse for this than 2 was)
<penguin42> (oh my machine is dual core - I'd assumed my problems were the old nsplugin smp bugs, but I'd thought 1.0.0 was supposed to fix those)
<asac> penguin42: the process is called "npviewer..."
<penguin42> if I quit and restart ff3 it will work for a while
<penguin42> asac: Nope, don't have any
<asac> penguin42: i tink we dont have 1.0.0 for hardy yet
<asac> it only exists forintrepid in mozillateam ppa at least
<penguin42> asac: It's the intrepid one I have installed - it seems no worse or better than the hardy standard one
<asac> ok
<penguin42> (and yes, I checked the version with dpkg -s and it shows 1.0.0-0ubuntu1~mt1)
<asac> penguin42: can i reproduce the bug by just reloading the same flash enabled page until it happens?
<penguin42> hmm not sure; I've never managed to get it to happen on demand with ff
<asac> hmm.
<asac> cant reproduce either ;)
<asac> WORKSFORME ;)
<penguin42> asac: Which flash version do you have?
<asac> 9 here on hardy
<asac> 10 on intrepid
<penguin42> hmm; there's a flash 10? Hmm sounds worth trying - which subversion of 9?
<asac> the one in hardy
<asac> well ... 9.0.124.0ubuntu2.8.04.1~mt1
<penguin42> hmm - that's a packaged version? Where did you get that?
 * penguin42 has flashplugin-nonfree that has downloaded a version which seems to be 9.0.124
<asac> ~mozillateam
<asac> ppa
<asac> the only difference is that it also uses nspluginwrapper on x86
<penguin42> why?
<asac> because flash crashes firefox far too much ;)
<asac> anyway. you should see npviewer processes when looking at a working flash
<asac> film
<asac> once you find out how to find that process, please check if there are a) many npviewre processes running or b) all npviewer processes gone, when you see the grey areas
<asac> a) means that flash has a deadlock and consumes all plugin hosts from the pool
<asac> b) means that flash crashes and that - if you'd run it inside firefox - firefox would have crashed
<penguin42> ok, how does ff use it though - it seems on ff once it dies it never comes back; on konq if I kill off the wrappers it recovers
 * penguin42 has a button on his panel that does a pkill of nsplugin
<asac> not sure. you couldnt see any npviewer process ... so you cant tell if its a) or b)
<asac> here
<asac> the answer would be different
<asac> anyway ... off to sleep
<asac> cu
<penguin42> yeh me two
<penguin42> night
<crimsun> asac: I can reproduce it reliably by reloading the blog of a fav band (http://www.thenewcube.blogspot.com/) with youtube.com allowed (I use noscript)
<crimsun> asac: x86_64, hardy fully updated with both hardy's and the ppa's nspluginwrapper (the latter rebuilt, of course, for hardy)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: you around?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, yep
<gnomefreak> sweet. im looking into mozilla-bookmarksftp looking for newer version since the one we have depends on ff2 since 3 isnt supported
<gnomefreak> im aussuming 3 isnt supported per changelog is this still true?
<Jazzva> In the old version no...
<Jazzva> Not sure if there is a new version
<gnomefreak> im looking into it debian seems to have 1.0.2-6 and i think that is ours as well but im looking
<gnomefreak> yep same
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: im going to guess you merged it from debian?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, no, at least I think I didn't.
<gnomefreak> google search grings up ubuntu and debian packages in first 8 pages and i dont see it on our extension list
<gnomefreak> and its not in firefox addons page
<Jazzva> I think it's inside need-more-info
<gnomefreak> i found it
<Jazzva> I wasn't sure if it's Fx3 compatible, and I didn't know a way to test it
<gnomefreak> thanks i was looking at the first block under needs more info
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: test == change instal.rdf and control build test. but debian bug on this already and i tried to reply to it but im not sure if im able to
<Jazzva> change install.rdf, build it, then test inside firefox if it actually works :)
<gnomefreak> ok we should really add upstream link in changelog
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i will i just want to make sure its newest first
<Jazzva> cool, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> np
 * gnomefreak smoke
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thats strange
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: any hints on how to use it and where to find it?
<gnomefreak> it built and installed with firefox 3 well firefox (>=2.0)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I'm not sure how to test it, though
<gnomefreak> i just cant find it after installing the .deb
<Jazzva> is it present in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions?
<Jazzva> here's a topic on mozillazine forums: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=41742&start=495&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&sid=e4c7b9f1f3566d04b1d5d4689ab95488
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, is it listed in the addons?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: no to both not in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions nor in addons
<gnomefreak> oh wait
<gnomefreak> nope not there
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, there should be a links file in debian/ dir. please paste it
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/510945 Jazzva
<gnomefreak> its in the right click menu
<gnomefreak> no its not
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> that could be a reason
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: do you have usr/share/mozilla-extensions/bookmarksftp?
<gnomefreak> im guessing mozilla-extensions needs to be changed
<Jazzva> that looks more like an install file...
<gnomefreak> its there
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/mozilla-bookmarksftp/bookmarksftp-1.0.2/debian$ pastebinit dirs
<Jazzva> sorry... dirs :).
<Jazzva> nvm, I downloaded the source
<gnomefreak> there is no install file other than install.rdf
<gnomefreak> and that is a bit longer/different
<Jazzva> I asked for links :)
<Jazzva> that's where the problem is
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> you said dir
<gnomefreak> but i will look at links
<Jazzva> look in links, and replace /usr/lib/iceweasel/... with /usr/lib/firefox-addons/...
<gnomefreak> its installed there
<Jazzva> that way it should be recognized inside firefox 3... not sure if it will work, but it should show up in addons dialog
<gnomefreak> ill try
<gnomefreak> ah i see only the last one had ice* still
<Jazzva> mhm
<Jazzva> change that "iceweasel" to "firefox-addons"
<Jazzva> because we don't use iceweasel, so we don't need that link, and we use firefox 3, so we need to link firefox-addons :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> for all of them? inculding changing usr/share/mozilla-extensions/bookmarksftp usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions
<gnomefreak> bash: cd: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> im gonna change it and see
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/36159/
<Jazzva> try to put this in debian/links, instead of the old content
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: cant lol have to change debian/rules it seems when using yours
<gnomefreak> make: *** [binary-indep] Error 1
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<gnomefreak> well i see it
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: what should we use instead of extdir = $(dtmp)/usr/share/mozilla-extensions/bookmarksftp
<gnomefreak> addons or firefox-extensions
<gnomefreak> no that is right
<Jazzva> we should have /usr/share/mozilla-extensions
<Jazzva> that should be ok
<gnomefreak> we do
<gnomefreak> other than that line there isnt anything to suggest we dont have a link
<gnomefreak> dh_link
<gnomefreak> dh_link: debian/links lists a link without a destination.
<gnomefreak> maybe we needed the one we removed?
<Jazzva> I don't think so... I think it was used before we switched to /usr/lib/firefox/ dir
<Jazzva> though I'm not sure what's wrong
<Jazzva> I'll try to build a package soon and see what's the problem
<gnomefreak> ignore thanl
<gnomefreak> i had extra }
<gnomefreak> with the brace on sometimes i cant move fingers off keys fast enough
<Jazzva> :)
<gnomefreak> not not compatable
<gnomefreak> i guess we wait for upstream release
<Jazzva> mhm
<gnomefreak> wait a minute
<gnomefreak> maybe i should have used 3.0.1 in intall.rdf instead of 3.0?
<gnomefreak> nope should work with <em:maxVersion>3.0+</em:maxVersion>
<gnomefreak> that should include 3.0.1 since its 3.0+
<Jazzva> i suppose
<gnomefreak> why are the ids not the same in install.rdf
<gnomefreak> <Description about="urn:mozilla:install-manifest"> <em:id>{e133f188-27e7-401d-be2e-804643793acb}</em:id>
<gnomefreak> <Description> <em:id>{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}</em:id>
<gnomefreak> assuming you want about to show the right id
<gnomefreak> s/right/same
<gnomefreak> it shoudlnt affect the compatiablity
<Jazzva> that should be the id for firefox
<Jazzva> the first is for bookmarksftp
<Jazzva> and the second for firefox
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i just had idea
<armin76> bumb
<gnomefreak> nope not it
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: we wait for upstream release or email upstream maintainer and get it done faster?
<Jazzva> we can try the mail... you can mail him, if you want. if not, I'll write him later :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ill let you know when i check mail i can have over 1000 sincei havent checked it in a week or so
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> this gave me an idea with firegpg ;)
<gnomefreak> there is not links dir in debian
<Jazzva> it's a links file ;)
<gnomefreak> maybe why its not installing
<gnomefreak> yeah file
<Jazzva> were you packaging firegpg with mozilla-devscripts and xpi.template?
<gnomefreak> no just old XPI
<gnomefreak> when asac made first template
<gnomefreak> or you
<Jazzva> asac made it...
<Jazzva> if you used the template, you don't need links, install and the rest of those files...
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> is devscripts one different than what im using?
<Jazzva> devscripts just contain some script files
<gnomefreak> oh
<Jazzva> you don't use them directly. your rules file call xpi.mk script, which is in mozilla-devscripts package
<gnomefreak> still doesnt explain why it builds doesnt install
<gnomefreak> include /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/xpi.mk
<gnomefreak> rying again with right changelog this time
<gnomefreak> upstream hasnt gone past 0.5 so i have newest
<gnomefreak> nope still not showing up in addons dialog
<gnomefreak> ok smoke than ill check email im not pushing updated firegpg yet i would like to see what else i can find out
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: where does xpi.mk put the extensions?
 * gnomefreak thinks it should use /usr/lib/mozilla/extensons
<Jazzva> it installs to /usr/share/mozilla-extensions/
<Jazzva> and then it links to whatever is set in MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
<Jazzva> the default is "firefox-addons firefox", so it links /usr/lib/firefox/extensions/$EXTENSION to /usr/share/mozilla-extensions/$EXTENSION
<Jazzva> /usr/lib/{firefox,firefox-addons}/extensions/$EXTENSION that is
<gnomefreak> lol i dont have a MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS in rules
<Jazzva> it's set in xpi.mk then :)
<gnomefreak> is there a way i can read it?
<Jazzva> you should only put it in rules if the extension is not compatible with fx2 and 3
<Jazzva> sure, look at /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/xpi.mk
<Jazzva> there's an explanation for MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS too
<gnomefreak> ok reading
<gnomefreak> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions and the /usr/lib/firefox/extensions
<Jazzva> hmm... that's probably a mistake in the explanation. I'm almost sure it links to the extension directory inside /usr/lib/.../extensions/
<gnomefreak> well its in firefox-addons/extensions
<gnomefreak> only other thing i can think of is building *.xpi alone and see if it works
<Jazzva> what's the link to your branch?
<Jazzva> lp:~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Jazzva> I'll take a look
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: you want me to push changes first?
<Jazzva> ok... :)
<gnomefreak> ok let me try :)
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> something is wrong here
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: give me a half hour or so and it will be ready
<Jazzva> k
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: bzr branch lp:~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> that should be right
<gnomefreak> wait no it might not be :(
<gnomefreak> nope not right
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok if you go to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu  wait for revision 4 to show up i just pushed it since something got fudged up somewhere along lines
<Jazzva> ok
<gnomefreak> -.edge if you dont have beta LP
<Jazzva> hmm... you're using firefox's ID in debian/rules. but, firegpg's id is not provided withing install.rdf. that's strange
<Jazzva> I don't know if that's the problem
<Jazzva> ah... :)
<Jazzva> I think this is the one
<Jazzva> em:id="firegpg@firegpg.team"
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, try changing MOX_XPI_EMID in debian/rules to use "firegpg@firegpg.team"
<Jazzva> like this
<Jazzva> MOZ_XPI_EMID := firegpg@firegpg.team
<gnomefreak> ok will do
<Jazzva> it should work then...
<Jazzva> at least it shows up in addons, and I can change it's preferences
<gnomefreak> ok cool thanks
<Jazzva> no problem :)
<gnomefreak> installing now
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: are you able to push to archives? or should i ping asac mater this week? atleast into intrepid
<Jazzva> i'm not able
<gnomefreak> k
<Jazzva> (I hope I will be soon... planning to apply on the next meeting, whenever that is)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: did you get update dialog?
<gnomefreak> new version of firegpg?
<Jazzva> yes
<gnomefreak> shit
<Jazzva> i think that can be disabled. see with asac if that would be smart.
<Jazzva> since it's a bit misleading - an ordinary user won't have the rights to upgrade...
<gnomefreak> is there an easy way to update to 0.5 i thought i alreday have 0.5 but seems 0.4.9 was the source i had
<gnomefreak> well dann there is a 0.5.1
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, try downloading the new source, then replace it in your .upstream branch
<Jazzva> I'm going with removing everything in local .upstream branch (except the .bzr dir), copying the new source over there, then "bzr add ." to add new files, and commiting that
<Jazzva> but I think asac mentioned that it could be done with bzr's --overwrite option
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yeah i knew that part its the local part that bothers me
<Jazzva> local part?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: the debian dir stuff
<Jazzva> what about it?
<gnomefreak> how to get new upstream into it
<gnomefreak> replace old with  new in my locale ubuntu branch
<Jazzva> not really
<gnomefreak> so just start over?
<gnomefreak> easy enough
<Jazzva> it should work like this: cd into .ubuntu branch, then "bzr merge path/to/upstream/branch"
<Jazzva> i've wrote it down on wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<Jazzva> off for a while... shower and going out to get cigarettes
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> fucking bzr
<gnomefreak> i think ill push this to my PPA :)
<gnomefreak> bug 227945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227945 in firegpg "[needs packaging] Please package FireGPG extension for Firefox " [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227945
<gnomefreak> ok hand hurts like crap. you can find firegpg on my PPA in a few minutes please test if you are running Intrepid, i will work on Hardys version later or tomorrow
<gnomefreak> thats odd :(
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I'll have to test it later...
<Jazzva> I forgot I have to go to some family lunch, so I'm off now...
<Jazzva> See you in the evening (UTC+2 time)
<Jazzva> good luck with your hand...
<fta> hm, is svg rendering broken ?
<fta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Librsvg_logo.svg vs http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/05/Librsvg_logo.svg
<gnomefreak> ok i built and uploaded firegpg to ppa hardy and intrepid
<fta> asac, why did you say that we need our own webkit ?
<asac> fta: when did i say we need our own webkit?
<fta> Aug 08 15:04:33 <fta>   i thought mike from debian was doing that
<fta> Aug 08 15:04:56 <asac>  fta: he does that in debian. but we need to take care on our own here
<fta> Aug 08 15:05:03 <asac>  fta: for instance debian is stuck with old gnome now
<fta> Aug 08 15:05:08 <asac>  and they are frozen ;)
<fta> Aug 08 15:05:11 <asac>  so we have to move ahead
<fta> Aug 08 15:05:17 <asac>  1) webkit + 2) gnome ;)
<penguin42> it's so hard to actually make sure you know which versions of nspluginwrapper/flash you are actually trying to run at a particular point
<fta> asac, so, what about flock? did you end-up with something yesterday?
<asac> fta: i think i have the complete diff now ;)
<asac> new innovation: http://www.getgnash.org/updates/Linux_x86-gcc4/gnash.xpi
<asac> ;)
<fta> we discussed about that with Rob in Pragues..
<asac> yeaah
<asac> ;)
<asac> he gave me the link to test
<asac> unfortunately i have no 32-bit atm
<armin76> slack!
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/36228/
<asac> 17:08 < asac> fta: ok. i gave the explanation right there ;)
<asac> 17:08 < asac> fta: for instance debian is stuck with old gnome now
<asac> 17:08 < asac> e.g. it will take at least 6 month until they package the latest epiphany that only has -webkit  backend
<fta> hm, even in unstable ?
<asac> yes
<asac> they are frozen ;)
<asac> until they release
<asac> and that _can_ take ages
<asac> in best case Nov ... otherwise I think Jan or Feb will be release
<asac> hmm
<asac> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/07/25/0027242&from=rss
<fta> http://www.betanews.com/article/Apple_pulls_1000_App_Store_gem_after_eight_downloads/1218209274
<asac> fun
<fta> i just bumped ff3.1 and flock in my ppa
<armin76> bumb!
<fta> crimsun, i'm not able to get proper sound with firefox-3.1 (built with support for the new HTML5 <video/> tag). i just get garbage for a few secs, then nothing
<fta> crimsun, this with libasound
<fta> +is
<fta> crimsun, if you care to have a look, everything is in my ppa
<armin76> feature
<alexadranghi> Hi guys. Just wanted to let me know I'm using Hardy on Linux corus 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP 686 GNU/Linux, and just apt-get update & upgrade-ed, and for some reason Thunderbird is now crashing whenever I hit send if I enable signing with Enigmail. Where's the best place to report this problem. I can't see anything in the main log files - where are thunderbird's own log file located? Cheers.
<blueprint> hey guys i have a problem with my thunderbird addon lightning...
<blueprint> can anyone help me?
<blueprint> hey guys??
<gnomefreak> asac: when you show up if im not here (wrist hurts like hell) firegpg is ready for intrepid as well as hardy but would like more testing for hardy before that is decided. but intrepid is ready both are in my PPA as well as bzr branches under me .upstream and .ubuntu should be up to date without hardys changlogs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-03
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: with SM2 i guess in beta they named it 2.0_2.1 sort of like SM1 1.1.x  so its still 2.0
<asac> hmm
<asac> not sure
<asac> sounds odd
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you think its a problem?
<gnomefreak> asac: i thought the same but the 2.0 made me think that
<asac> actually ... why do you think that they have such an odd version
<gnomefreak> asac: i was hoping to build 2.0
<gnomefreak> asac: 1.1.x i was thinking they would follow that versioning
<gnomefreak> but the whole beta part makes me not sure
<gnomefreak> i cant remember before 1.1.x if it was 1.0
<gnomefreak> im going for a smoke and make coffee. let me know what you think (iwould rather stick with 2.0 before i move to 2.1 but not real sure how they name it anymore.
<gnomefreak> asac: that is unless m-d adds the 2.0_ part of the 2.0_2.1 part of tarball. i have to try and fix coffee pot damnit
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: ok heard back from upstream author for firegpg i will fix and update it when either the next release or the one after. That is when upstream plans to fix some other needed bug fixes.
<gnomefreak> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: what is the problem again?
<gnomefreak> 3.5.3~hg20090801r26185+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 doesnt give me a problem on youtube or myspace
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak, Hi, videos are slow in shiretoko.
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: what flash are you using?
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak, Where can I check?
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: 32bit or 64bit?
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak, 32 I guess.
<gnomefreak> you guess?
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak,  flashplugin-installer:
<VeXaToR>   Installiert: 10.0.22.87ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: apt-cache policy nspluginwrapper
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak, not installed.
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: give me 2 websites that are slow for you please
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-installer jaunty
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<asac> VeXaToR: antoher one is mozilla-plugin-gnash
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak, How do I remove?
<VeXaToR> asac, Not installed. :)
<gnomefreak> asac: has the removal bug in gnash been fixed?
<gnomefreak> VeXaToR: sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozilla
<asac> gnomefreak: removal bug?
<gnomefreak> asac: perm bug. to be sure exavtly i would have to look it up
<gnomefreak> asac: its the perm or post removal script
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak, asac, awesome! Thank you. :)
<asac> welcome
<VeXaToR> gnomefreak, asac, it works just fine now.
<asac> VeXaToR: one second
<asac> VeXaToR: you can actually have multiple flash players installed and then use tools -> manage content plugins
<asac> to switch them on the fly if you are on a site with flash ;)
<gnomefreak> gnash is free why would we have swfdec (its been known to have issues IIRC
<asac> anyway. i guess you dont want that ... so enjoy
<asac> gnomefreak: its yet another alternative. ubuntu as the distro does not decide which alternatives to put in the archive
<gnomefreak> ah
<VeXaToR> asac, Thx! I try to run as easy as possible. I don't get all that stuff. :)
<asac> we only decide what gets insatlled by default
<gnomefreak> asac: there are 3 bugs that i see for gnash issue. bug 398213 is the one i was thinking of
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398213 in gnash "package mozilla-plugin-gnash 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398213
<gnomefreak> and the other 2 are post removale
<gnomefreak> removal
<gnomefreak> as i recall same problem with removal
<VeXaToR> Cu l8r.
<gnomefreak> bug 344019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344019 in dpkg "update-alternatives: error or eof reading /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/gnome-video-thumbnailer for update_mode ()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344019
<gnomefreak> wht the hell did we do to update-alternatives that is causing all these bugs on it
<gnomefreak> "we" as in Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ok today is over for me at least for a few hours.
<fta> ff 3.6 regressed
<asac> jdstrand: seems we need nss in the -security ppa before we can actually build xulrunner :(
<asac> so tomorrow monring QA on nss/nspr?
<asac> jdstrand: or do you have the VMs ready so we can do a quick check?
<asac> fta: which way?
<fta> asac, several.. the text selection i've already mentioned, some bad rendering (for ex the ubuntu forums sometimes are not rendered at all until i force a repaint by scrolling up and down)
<fta> the sound is broken once again, locking up the browser
<fta> it takes 20%~40% cpu even when idle
<fta> all form fields have artifacts, but it suspect it's gtk
<fta> (or the darkroom theme)
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: lets wait till tomorrow and hope that there is some major rework going on that will cure things when getting closer to finish
<fta> most are several weeks old
<asac> bdrung: was there anything I failed to commit?
<asac> (-devscripts)
<bdrung> asac: yes, the latest development status. i will create a branch for it and push it to lp, if you like.
<asac> bdrung: what features are added
<asac> ?
<asac> the sol eol stuff?
<bdrung> asac: yes.
<bdrung> asac: to make it perfect we need a debian package versioning policy, to be ably to specify limits like firefox-3.0 (>> 3.0.9)
<asac> bdrung: yeah that would be great then. i think we should somehow document what version to add ;)
<asac> e.g. what to choose for sol ;)
<asac> bdrung: ah right.
<asac> bdrung: lets get this committed and i can then open discussion with the debian folks ;)
<bdrung> asac: for sol i would use the lowest version that hits the archive
<asac> bdrung: you are subscribed to debian mozilla lists now?
<bdrung> asac: yes
<asac> bdrung: ok. lets do that then
<asac> lowest version that hit the archive
<bdrung> asac: maybe we should rename the mozcmp tool to "moz-version" and use it like "moz-version --compare 1.0 lt 2.0".
<bdrung> asac: then we could add features like "moz-version --transform" which would transform 2.0a1 to 2.0~a1
<asac> bdrung: would be fine with me
<asac> sounds like a plan
<bdrung> asac: ok, i will do it and push it to lp "when it's done" (TM). :)
<asac> thx
<bdrung> asac: how about making MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG optional? if this variable is empty, we could use the first binary package listed in debian/control, couldn't we?
<asac> bdrung: probably right
<bdrung> asac: ok, i add this to my todo list.
<asac> bdrung: yeah. i would like to get 0.14 out ... 0.15 will still be in karmic, so i would suggest to add that for that
<bdrung> asac: ok
<bdrung> packages_{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384} := abrowser-3.0 abrowser-3.5 abrowser-3.6 firefox-3.0 firefox-3.5 firefox-3.6 iceweasel
<bdrung> packages_{3550f703-e582-4d05-9a08-453d09bdfdc6} := icedove thunderbird thunderbird-3.0
<bdrung> packages_{92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a} := seamonkey
<bdrung> packages_{a79fe89b-6662-4ff4-8e88-09950ad4dfde} := conkeror
<bdrung> packages_prism@developer.mozilla.org := prism
<bdrung> asac: am i missing a package? should i already list firefox-3.6?
<asac> bdrung: hmm. didnt i add prism and xulrunner (toolkit@mozilla.org)?
<asac> bdrung: also sunbird and songbird
<bdrung> asac: prism is in the list. xulrunner, sunbird, songbird were not
<asac> bdrung: yeah so xulrunner-1.X is toolkit@mozilla.org
<asac> with sol 1.9a1pre and eol 1.9.0.* for xulrunner-1.9
<asac> and sol 1.9.1a1pre and eol 1.9.1.* for 1.9.1
<asac> and sol 1.9.2a1pre and eol 1.9.2.* for 1.9.2
<bdrung> asac: ok, done
<bdrung> asac: the list is getting very long. should i put it into an extra file?
<bdrung> asac: or maybe at the end of the file?
<bdrung> asac: what is the string for sunbird and songbird?
<bdrung> asac: i cannot find songbird in the repos
<asac> bdrung: ok. lets leave songbird for now
<asac> not so sure about the extra file
<asac> if we do that we probably want something better than the current make format (more readable)
<bdrung> 50 lines
<bdrung> asac: ok, then we leave it in there, till we find a better format for that.
<asac> so lets do the extra file for 0.15
<asac> right
<bdrung> asac: should i move the list to the end of the file?
<asac> i will think about a format. ... but probably xml
<bdrung> asac: then you have the write the parsing routine. ;)
<asac> bdrung: i think its ok to keep it there as we are going to move it to an extra file. lets mark it as "DATA" thing
<bdrung> # DATA
<bdrung> or how?
<asac> whatever you think is appropriate ;)
<asac> lets leave it as it is
<asac> its going away at some point ;)
<bdrung> asac: my comments are normally very short and sometimes not very meaningfull.
<bdrung> asac: what to use as sol for conkeror? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/c/conkeror/conkeror_0.9~git090223-1/changelog
<asac> bdrung: ask the maintainer ;)? who is that?
<bdrung> asac: Axel Beckert
<bdrung> asac: do you know if he is active on irc?
<asac> bdrung: good question ... whats his next?
<bdrung> asac, fta: what is the sol of prism (upstream version of first debian package that was uploaded)?
<asac> bdrung: i think its ok to check https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/prism
<asac> ok have to run .... cu tomorrow!
<bdrung> asac: cu
<bdrung> asac: but what equals 0.8+svn20071115r8030?
<fta> asac, NUMJOBS := -j$(shell getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN 2>/dev/null || echo 1)
<fta> this is in ffmpeg-debian
<BUGabundo> hey
<micahg> hey
<BUGabundo> ola micahg
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-04
<asac> jdstrand: wanna kick off the thing in a few minutes?
<asac> aquarius: statik said there are questions about javascript/couchdb that you are blocked on?
<statik> aquarius, from reading the issue in jira i didn't understand what the problem was
<statik> https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/COUCHDB-288
<aquarius> asac, remember the small patch you did for the changed spidermonkey API? And I said that a chap had done a larger patch which obsoleted yours? COUCHDB-288 is the larger patch
<asac> aquarius: ack
<asac> aquarius: whats the problem with that? the last comment seems to suggest that it works?
<aquarius> yeah. jan___ has said he's having problems with it, but i don't know what they are -- I've only just found this out myself
<asac> hmm. ok
<asac> fta: would you mind verifying that chromium is fine with the nss3.12.3 ppa (or main security ppa)?
<asac> if you dont have time its ok ;)
<gnomefreak> ok that was just weird
<gnomefreak> what package would the system beep in gnome fall under?
<gnomefreak> asac: is n-m broken by chance?
<gnomefreak> 0.7.1.git.5.272c6a626-0ubuntu1 is the version
<gnomefreak> ok flashgot is done however taking a while to build in PPA
<gnomefreak> PPA taking >30 minutes to build something that takes ~1 minute
<gnomefreak> im downgrading i think :)
<asac> gnomefreak: let them file new bugs please (not just comment somewhere)
<asac> yeah i downgraded too (had trunk)
<gnomefreak> asac: all new bugs or 1 and everyone comment on it?
<asac> but we will upload trunk tomorrow anyway most likely
<gnomefreak> we count >5 atm
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 408862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408862 in network-manager "dhcp and networking failure in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408862
<gnomefreak> asac: sudo service apparmor stop allows you to connect so i guess its apparmor
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29900429/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.prism_1.0b2%2Bsvn20090804r48505-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> asac, damn, 1.0b2 :( not 1.0~b2, too bad for future 1.0 :(
<BUGabundo> fta: are you around?
<BUGabundo> need your help tracking a regression on yesterday FF
<BUGabundo> 3.6
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> fta: hi
<BUGabundo> remember an old bug
<BUGabundo> where an addon I use for zoom looses it settings
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> it was fine up until today
<fta> no idea
<BUGabundo> now both my laptop and my work debian machine stop working again
<BUGabundo> so it was last FF daily update
<micahg> was it prism that loaded a web page as a desktop app?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> fta: can you tell me how to procede?
<fta> BUGabundo, what? bisect?
<BUGabundo> well no
<BUGabundo> I know the precise revision
<BUGabundo> it was last daily :p
<fta> then tell the addon guys
<BUGabundo> but the addon hasn't changed a bit all this time
<BUGabundo> but firefox fixed itself, and now broke again
<fta> do it anyway, and file a bug in mozilla with all the details you have
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-avatar.png
<BUGabundo> fta: who's the guy?
<fta> one of the devs
<BUGabundo> fta: FYI https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508387
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 508387 in General "zoom settings not stored" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> now emailing addon owner
<BUGabundo> he is not registered on bugzilla
<BUGabundo> :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-05
<bdrung_> asac: finally done (-devscripts).
<bdrung_> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/mozilla-devscripts/moz-version/+merge/9672
<BUGabundo> fta: http://tools.google.com/chrome/intl/en/themes/index.html themes for chromium. are we getting those packaged?
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: why would they need to be packaged? you can apply them right on the page you linked...
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> LOL
 * BUGabundo blinks his eyes very fast
<BUGabundo> its 1am
<BUGabundo> sleep is a bed condition to test stuff
<BUGabundo> plus I saw it with FF
 * BUGabundo opens chromium
<pace_t_zulu> you mean minefield ? ;)
<pace_t_zulu> i know you aren't running a branded firefox
<BUGabundo> FF 3.6 daily PPA
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: indeed... you've told me before ;)
<BUGabundo> I tell it to everyone
<fta> BUGabundo, maybe, bot not now, i'm fighting with the chromium locales
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> hmm, not sure i should call it chromium-locales, or chromium-l10n, or chromium-browser-l10n
<BUGabundo> 18 ?
<fta> 10
<fta> ten
<fta> ok, i guess i'm on my own here. chromium-browser-l10n it will be
<micahg> fta: that seems to be the standard
<fta> well, not really: mozilla-firefox-locale-ja-jp, thunderbird-locale-ja, openoffice.org-l10n-ja
<fta> i wont do 1 deb per lang
<micahg> touche there is only 1 package like that
<micahg> filelight-l10n
 * BUGabundo loves to tell devs about bugs, regression, and watch them say its not their fault
<fta> BUGabundo, you'll soon have chromium in pt-PT
<maco> as of yesterday, firefox 3.5 crashes  nearly constantly for me. hasn't even finished reloading tabs from the last crash before it crashes next. after closing about 30 tabs so i was down to 80-ish, it stopped, but now im down to 48 and its started up again. i suspect the javascript engine is involved since one of the times itd be when i looked at / clicked soemwhere on a google analytics page
<maco> dmesg doesnt say the usual segfault. it says its a trap
<maco> anything firefox-related change in karmic in the last couple days?
<micahg> nspr was just updated
<micahg> and nss
<BUGabundo> fta: not that I'll use it
<BUGabundo> maco: disable greasemonkey via safemode
<fta> BUGabundo, oh, you're not using a localized desktop?
<BUGabundo> or what micahg said
<BUGabundo> fta: nope. I'm a bad loco users on that! I really should, but I m not
<micahg> it could be the new version don't agreee with the new kernel
<maco> i have noscript, so greasemonkey cant do much anyway
<micahg> I'm ok after I upgraded on jaunty
<BUGabundo> never manage to use local languages on software made for english
<BUGabundo> maco: believe me , it can
<BUGabundo> with ONLY GM I couldn't start FF 3.6
<micahg> maco: can you get an apport crash?
<BUGabundo> micahg: prob is it doesn't produce one
<maco> micahg: apport isnt triggered
<micahg> ah
<BUGabundo> even debug mode doesn't echo anythign for me
<fta> BUGabundo, i don't either, i've been using en_US, i can't stand the translations
<micahg> can you run an strace?
<maco> all i get is [61654.318706] firefox-3.5[2101] trap int3 ip:7f1adc98a940 sp:7fffd309f9e0 error:0
<maco> in dmesg
<fta> BUGabundo, +since forever
<BUGabundo> fta: I can't stand bad shortcuts and wrong buttons and menu postionsions
<BUGabundo> maco: humm that's another bug
<BUGabundo> but do try to disable GM
<BUGabundo> maybe its similar
<micahg> maco: can you run an strace
<maco> uh i forget how
<micahg> strace -eopen firefox-3.5 2>&1 | tee /tmp/strace_ff.log
<maco> er... "strace firefox-3.5" spit a bunch of text then exited then firefox opened
<micahg> yeah, you need to see the error output (i.e. 2>&1)
<maco> also, it doesnt crash if run in strace
<micahg> how do you normally open it?
<maco> or at least, this time it finished loading all the tabs without freaking out
<maco> type "shiretoko" into krunner
<BUGabundo> maco I can make my FF run, if I open safemode once, close it, open regular FF again
<micahg> idk
<BUGabundo> I still believe it's a run away process some where
 * BUGabundo $ mv /home/BUGabundo /dev/bed ; $ echo process delayed. HURRY UP
<EruditeHermit> fta: hi
<EruditeHermit> fta: I was wondering if I could ask you a favour
<EruditeHermit> fta: can you package o3d/scons-out/opt-linux/artifacts/converter/o3dConverter
 * asac breaks ... and then starts xul transition
<statik> hi asac: patch for you https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/389089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389089 in xulrunner "couchdb fails to start: looking for absent 'xulrunner'" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> bug 408862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408862 in apparmor "dhcp and networking failure in karmic (dup-of: 408773)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408773 in apparmor "apparmor capabilities not working properly" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408773
<gnomefreak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gnomefreak> its not finding my other drive damnit
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: do we have an ETA on 3.5 being default in karmic, any plans on removing 3.0 or keeping just incase?
<gnomefreak> ls
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
 * gnomefreak waits
<gnomefreak> my connection better not die again
<gnomefreak> asac: im still getting comments on the SM 1.1.17 wondering why its not in repos yet, and asking when it will hit
<asac> gnomefreak: sorry. my fault.
<gnomefreak> asac: np just reminding you
<asac> yeah. really sorry
<gnomefreak> ok adding backgrounds they are all scaled you have to change each one to fill screen, it would be great to fill screen by default :(
<gnomefreak> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.22+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 10787 kB, installed size 32420 kB
<gnomefreak> seems netbeans is a problem
<EruditeHermit> fta: hi
<gnomefreak> ok looks like most is set up again
<gnomefreak> thunderbird wont migrate thunderbird3 profile will it?
<fta> asac, the totem plugin is totally broken in ff3.6
<gnomefreak> i know tb3 will copy tb2 profile
<fta> right
<EruditeHermit> fta: did you get my message from earlier?
<fta> hmm
<fta> oh, o3dConverter, well, the package sure needs love
<fta> but since libCG, i'm unsure
<EruditeHermit> did you get a response?
<EruditeHermit> fta: even with Cg, your PPA is very useful to me so please build it anyway =p
<EruditeHermit> i'll do my best to get them to use GLSL
<fta> tar -C build-tree  -x --lzma -f chromium-browser-3.0.198.0~svn20090805r22475-source.tar.lzma
<fta> tar: unrecognized option `--lzma'
<fta> damn, hardy's tar is too old
<asac> fta: was it get-curr-source or get-current-source we wanted to use?
<fta> asac, get-current-source
<fta> i have it in most of the packages
<asac> great
<fta> including m-d
<asac> we currently make network manager pcakages right
<fta> good
<asac> fta: you think we could add that to your ppa bot? or do we need to run our own?
<fta> asac, if you trust all the branch committers, i can take it
<fta> but i will get the commit logs :P
<asac> fta: ok. i will review who we have in the team and clean it up
<fta> EruditeHermit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/248090/ is that what you want?
<EruditeHermit> fta: I think so
<EruditeHermit> I'll let you know if it works
<EruditeHermit> once its packaged
<EruditeHermit> fta: is it currently building?
<fta> EruditeHermit, no, but the packaging is ready http://paste.ubuntu.com/248099/
<EruditeHermit> fta: so it will build tomorrow?
<fta> probably later today, once the builders are less crowded
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> i'll test once its there
<EruditeHermit> thanks =)
<fta> asac, baaaad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248102/
<andv> asac, are you ok with merging all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu
<andv> from https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kvilhaugsvik/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu
<andv> to
<andv> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/all-in-one-sidebar.ubuntu
<andv> the ubuntu-dev one is the one you maintain I guess
<andv> I just pushed the latest update made by kvil
<andv> so if it's ok for you to merge them
<andv> just tell me ok
<andv> and it will be done
<fta> asac, hmm, bug 399938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399938 in bzr-builddeb "unpacking the upstream tarball not working" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399938
<asac> fta: we just talked to james
<fta> asac, just added a comment in that bug
<asac> about get-orig-source .... so seems get-current-source will not be added to bzr builddeb, but now he knows that get-orig-source isnt policy compliant as its now
<andv> asac, so?
<asac> i suggested to use --policy-compliant=no|yes (no by default for a while to make a smooth transition)
<asac> and plicy-compliant not running get-orig-source
<micahg> asac: could you look at bug 408238 when you get a chance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408238 in firefox-3.5 "does not provide gnome-www-browser" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408238
<asac> fta: do you expect the orig source to be placed somewhere ? in policy it says it should be dumped into $(CURDIR)
<asac> fta: can the bot handle that?
<asac> andv: please do a merge request. i am currently at a sprint and probably wont have time to do that until next week
<fta> asac, the bot runs ./debian/rules get-orig-source, then move ./*orig.tar.gz to ../tarballs
<asac> andv: is that early enough? if you ask for a merge i should get a mail which hopefully will make this stay on my radar until then
<fta> moveS
<asac> fta: ok that sounds like $(CURDIR)/*orig.tar.gz is working
<andv> asac, I didnt ask for a merge request
<andv> asac, kvil did
<fta> asac, yes
<asac> o
<andv> asac, he takes care of the all in package
<asac> fta: perfect
<andv> asac, you updated it on 2008 last time
<andv> asac, he made a new upstream release and fixed some stuff
<andv> I gonna merge it into your branch, is that ok?
<andv> or do you want me to assign you a review as well?
<asac> andv: i didnt review it yet
<asac> andv: did he does it properly?
<andv> asac, yes, the package built/installed and worked fine on karm
<andv> asac, anyway I gonna add you as reviewer
<andv> you'll receive a mail
<andv> for review
<fta> asac, i'm considering adding a pref to use a user specific target name for that, the default will be get-orig-source
<asac> andv: yeah. thanks! basically we need to check that he properly used a merge to get new upstream stuff instead of just updating the files in-ubuntu-tree
<andv> done in a sec
<asac> fta: we agreed that get-orig-source is probably right as we use it now ... so we will use it for NM and friends
<asac> for now and just accept that bzr bd doesnt work
<fta> asac, but i'm not sure if it should be per pocket, or per package
<asac> (as comfortable as before)
<fta> asac, ok, good
<andv> asac, done
<asac> fta: i think such a pref should be in rules to avoid that question
<asac> (if we do a pref at all)
<asac> fta: i will think abit about it .... having bzr bd automatically getting the right thing is quite sexy too
<asac> but i think we can live with it for now
<fta> the debian policy is not really clear about what get-orig-source should get, hence the confusion
<asac> jdstrand: so i think we can skip the karmic publishing for 1.9.1 and 3.5 .... i need to upload ubuntu2 now
<asac> jdstrand: do we want to do jaunty now or rather tomorrow morning?
<fta> asac, someone should probably update ia32-libs for hardy..jaunty for nss
<fta> this gzip issue is getting on my nerves, i'm stuck because of it
<asac> fta: hmm. wanna do that ;)?
<asac> fta: we can shove it into -security ppa i guess
<fta> i can't test, i only have karmic
<fta> hm, could be a good thing:  http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2009/08/google-may-take-aim-at-web-video-standards-with-on2-purchase.ars
<asac> fta: ok. i will check if security team can do it. otherwise getting it staged somewhere without testing (should be pretty minimal the change) would be ok i guess and i can take it over from there
<asac> ok let me start the xulrunner transition so i finally get over the point of no return
<fta> there's also png, and probably more stuff too :P
<jdstrand> asac: I can do it right now if you are satisfied with the testing
<jdstrand> asac: if you need me to test, I can do it tomorrow
<asac> jdstrand: i couldnt test it and since i forgot the ffox bits i think we should wait till tomorrow morning so users have at least 36hours to complain ... i can also then test on my netbook too
<asac> gone ;)
<asac> jdstrand_: ^^ ... still there?
<jdstrand_> asac: I am not gone
<asac> jdstrand_: good. so tomorrow morning it is
<jdstrand_> asac: tomorrow sounds fine
<asac> jdstrand_: ok. but you could copy the firefox-3.5 from karmic (not xulrunner 1.9.1 which i just uploaded directly)
<asac> is that ok? i can also upload ... just saw that bandwidth seems to be really good atm
<micahg> asac: I'll test 3.5.2 on Jaunty
<micahg> or at least use it
<jdstrand_> asac: no, I'll do it right now
<jdstrand_> asac: ok I copied it. I missed the xl191 comment, but looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.1 your  1.9.1.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<jdstrand_> upload is still shown as Pending
<jdstrand_> (ie LP ignored me)
<jdstrand_> asac: I'll check back on it later to be doubly sure, but I'm off for now
<asac> jdstrand_: ok thanks.
<asac> jdstrand_: the xul version i uploaded is higher than the one in the ppa ... so its normal that it doesnt show up
<fta> debian 403970
<ubottu> Debian bug 403970 in gzip "gzip refuses to decompress inferno.tgz (+ patch)" [Unknown,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/403970
<asac> fta: hmm. thats the bzr builddeb breaks gzip thing?
<fta> no
<asac> or is that something new?
<fta> debian 538187
<ubottu> Debian bug 538187 in gzip "gzip doesn't call close() when writing to stdout" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/538187
<fta> i just want the urls
<asac> atexit?
<asac> dirty
<asac> jdstrand_: what do you think about nss/nspr ia32-libs update?
<asac> i guess it should be ok to put that in -security ppa ...
<asac> anyway ... lets discuss that tomorrow or if we bump into each other later today
<asac> ok eod ... going up and then getting food and friends
<asac> fta: can you kick off another xul 1.9.1 daily?
<asac> or did todays build already catch the default transition?
 * asac checks
<BUGabundo> my android G2 arrived WOOT
<e-jat> BUGabundo: how was it?
<BUGabundo> was?
<BUGabundo> I hope it lasts!
<BUGabundo> LOL
<asac> fta: ok cool. the daily already has the transition part. no action needed. false alert
<asac> cu later folks
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<fta> mozilla 508427
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 508427 in General "Firefox process chews through CPU even when in the background (or save my laptop battery)" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508427
<fta> EruditeHermit, o3d's ready
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-06
<bdrung_> asac: i can't suppress quivering fingers. i had to add the oneliner.
<bdrung_> asac: look here https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/mozilla-devscripts/moz-version
<asac> 'morning
<asac> sparc - ulrunner-1.9.1-1.9.1.2+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/js/src/./nanojit/Assembler.cpp:975: undefined reference to `sync_instruction_memory'
<bdrung_> asac: morning. saw my changes to -devscripts?
<asac> bdrung_: i saw your ping ;) .... but didnti come to it yet. did you request another merge?
<asac> hi
<bdrung_> asac: no, i pushed it into the same branch.
<mac_v> hi... i keep getting this error when using apport > http://paste.ubuntu.com/248524/
<mac_v> how do i correct it?
<mac_v> asac: ^ ?
<asac> mac_v: yeah.
<asac> mac_v: its a bug. i hav ea bandaid fix for it which is in firefox-3.6 branch for now
<asac> mac_v: but actually it went away here like 1 or 2 days ago .... are you on up-to-date karmic?
<mac_v> asac: i'v lost a couple of firefox reports because of that ,
<mac_v> system is up-to date
<mac_v> firefox-3.5.2
<asac> mac_v: yeah. sorry about that. i didnt want to hide this bug with the bandaid for now
<asac> mac_v: the firefox-3.6 dailies shouldnt have that problem though
<asac> mac_v: are you using any mirror?
<asac> mac_v: might be that your mirror is lacking behind
<mac_v> asac: no mirrors
<asac> as i said, i always saw that all the time and its gone
<asac> hmm ... odd
<asac> let me get you the bug id
<mac_v> asac: asac: the problem is when firefox is not open, if i open firefox first ,this problem doesnt happen always
<asac> mac_v: ack
<asac> bug 401055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401055 in firefox "Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.5' received an X Window System error (BadWindow)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401055
<asac> mac_v: the problem only happens if firefox isnt running
<asac> mac_v: so try to open until it work and keep it open for now
<mac_v> asac: that was my workaround so long , but recent firefox update 3.5.2 , has changed something , this happened couple of times with firefox open also
<mac_v> asac: the firefox3.5.2 is not closing properly , i tried to submit the bug , but the latest apport overwrote the report!
<mac_v> in 3hrs firefox crashed twice!
<mac_v> from not properly closing
<gnomefreak> asac: how do i make ......ubuntu3 higher than ...... ubuntu6?
<gnomefreak> i scred up and would love to fix it. im assuming skipping ubuntu# is not a great idea
<andv> asac, all-in-one sidebar uploaded plus bugmail pushed to new too
<andv> the guys who worked on them were nice and wanted to learn more without dropping the ball at the first problem
<andv> the learnt from you
<andv> I guess
<andv> ;)
<asac> andv: oh bugmail ... nice.
<andv> asac, an archive admin should process it
<andv> dunno in which day they do that
<TankEnMate> i suspect this question has been asked many times before, but how do you turn on PGO for a dpkg build of firefox 3.5?
<gnomefreak> find o9ut whot he people were that built it with pgo enabled and have them push to a PPA :) <<< easiest way but i suspect something along the lines of --pgo-enable in rules file but i havent tried it so cant tell you for sure
<jdstrand> asac: we looked at ia32-libs, and while in universe, it seems easy enough to refresh, so I shall
<asac> jdstrand: thats great news. let me know or something. if you want to stage it in ppa i can call for testing
<jdstrand> asac: for hardy, I think I'll just upload-- pitti already did it post release for the openssl issue, so this will only have security updates
<asac> jdstrand: openssl issue?
<jdstrand> asac: unless I am missing something and you think more needs to be done there
<asac> jdstrand: he updated nss because of that or sent a complete new snapshot in?
<jdstrand> asac: the openssl back after hardy released: CVE-2008-0166
<asac> jdstrand: i think its ok to upload after some happy testing. if you have amd64 you can test with chromium-browser for instance
<asac> hmm. guess you dont have 64-bit at hand
<jdstrand> no I don't
<asac> jdstrand: ok kenvandine has a 64-bit laptop
<jdstrand> asac: alright, I'll get it somewhere then and ping you
<asac> he even uses chromium
<jdstrand> cool
<asac> so perfect tester ... and he already agreed
<asac> hmm ... hardy ... i guess thats a problem though
<asac> maybe i can convince him to setup a chroot
<asac> jdstrand:
<jdstrand> I plan to do it for hardy-jaunty
<jdstrand> I guess I can do karmic too, if noone has done it
<asac> jdstrand: we have big problems with creating an updated ia32libs based on current state, so i guess we need to do karmic as well
<asac> jdstrand: so he will setup a hardy VM now
<asac> jdstrand: but hasnt enough space for the rest.
<asac> i guess hardy is most risky? or do we rather want jaunty testing?
<jdstrand> asac: just so we are clear-- I will use hardy, hardy-security and hardy-updates for hardy, intrepid, intrepid-security and intrepid-updates for intrepid, ...
<jdstrand> asac: so it isn't particularly risky-- it is all stuff that has been thoroughly tested in the main archive for that release
<jdstrand> again, unless you think I am missing something
<jdstrand> s/main/Ubuntu/
<TankEnMate> it would seem that the ubuntu / debian mozilla source doesn't support PGO, it seems like it has been ripped out of the source tree
<TankEnMate> I can see plenty of stuff to disable PGO, but there are no instances of build target that should work, the build targets have been remove from the source
<gnomefreak> TankEnMate: at this time you are right pgo is not enabled. IIRC this will change in future (not sure when)
<TankEnMate> not only is it not enabled, it isn't even in the base source package
<TankEnMate> aka it's not removed by build patches, its not there at all..
<TankEnMate> I'm d/l'ing the full 3.5.2 source from mozilla and i'm going to graft it onto my current deb build tree..
<TankEnMate> it'll probably take ages getting all the build stuff to work, but at least i'll get PGO
<TankEnMate> is the ubuntu / debian base package a non-PGO trunk? or is it a handcrafted source tar ball with the PGO stuff ripped out?
<gnomefreak> TankEnMate: i dont think upstream builds with PGO either. I know there were/is bugs on it upstream
<gnomefreak> TankEnMate: see bug 231708 and mozilla 418866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231708 in sameplace "Allow setting personal information (including avatar)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231708
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 418866 in Build Config "turn on profile-guided optimization (pgo) on linux" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418866
<gnomefreak> maybe that will answer most if not all your PGO concerns
<asac> jdstrand: no its ok. go for it
<EruditeHermit> fta: thanks, the converter works
<gnomefreak> asac: ok im fixing sunbird branch to condense all fixes in ubuntu3 and add the fix for arm gcc
<asac> gnomefreak: it seems that there is no more fix needed .... just use the default compiler - at least it seems to work
<gnomefreak> asac: ok cool i didnt know if i needed your rules control fix from tb
<asac> gnomefreak: if you explicitly use gcc 4.3 atm on armel then you need it
<asac> but i think you didnt do that ... better check though
<gnomefreak> asac: no i used default
<asac> sounds good then
<gnomefreak> good than condence revisions and ask you to review and push
<gnomefreak> just have to let people know to downgrade to official release
 * gnomefreak screwed up when commiting
<EruditeHermit> asac: were you the one that said tracemonkey had 64bit enabled already?
<luk> someone interested in fixing iceape build failure on mips* in Debian (https://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?&pkg=iceape&ver=1.1.17-1&arch=mips&stamp=1249209663&file=log) aka making sure that only gets linked with position independent code?
<gnomefreak> and pushed updated branch
<gnomefreak> do we have that same issue in seamonkey in ubuntu?
 * gnomefreak doesnt have a mips
<luk> making sure something only gets linked with position independent code should not be arch specific unless there is an arch specific build option...
<TankEnMate> *ugh* the mozilla build environment is just soo crufty..
<luk> ah found it, for mips* it configures to static (without fPIC), that both explains the build failure as well as it being arch specific
<TankEnMate> gnomefreak: thanks for the pointers.. i have a version of gcc that is too old..
<gnomefreak> TankEnMate: np
<fta> asac, http://codereview.chromium.org/164035  so much for the 1.2 branch
<gnomefreak> asac: branch should be updated shortly. can you add this to the review and push list
<gnomefreak> updated https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x.9.10
<gnomefreak> found the nightly builds of lightning now i hope updte-orig will grab it
<statik> hi asac, updated branch for you to review when you have a minute bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/bindwood/ubuntu/
<gnomefreak> why the hell doesnt ./debian/rules update-orig or update-orig source work
<gnomefreak> niether does get-orig
<gnomefreak> fta: does m-d for sunbird just place the lighting.xpi into sunbird source?
 * gnomefreak would prefer to build together but it doesnt seem to use ftp.mozilla and i cant get the update-orig rules to work for some odd reason.
<gnomefreak> damn source
<asac> EruditeHermit: why?
<asac> fta: yeah. is 1.3.6 from trunk?
<EruditeHermit> asac: apparently tracemonkey isn't enabled for 64bit builds
<gnomefreak> is the git problem in m-d due to the name change of git?
<gnomefreak> problems with twitter can be found http://blogs.usatoday.com/technologylive/2009/08/twitter-investigating-site-outage.html
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: morning sort of
<eagles0513875> how are things looking on the karmic front this morning
<gnomefreak> karmic == ok
<eagles0513875> woohoo
<gnomefreak> dont get too excited i dont have same apps as you
<gnomefreak> well maybe a few
<gnomefreak> be back sm 2.1 is taking forever need to walk around
<gnomefreak> ok running 1 test build of SM2.1 if it fails at all i will be putting it off till next week
<asac> jdstrand: do you have ia32libs for hardy somewhere so kenvandine can do a quick test or did you push that already?
<jdstrand> asac: I will upload it very soon
<asac> EruditeHermit: yes. thought i already said that i was wrong ;)
<jdstrand> asac: I uploaded to karmic already
<EruditeHermit> asac: oh I didn't see =p
<asac> jdstrand: good. if you want kenvandine can do the testing ... he has a 64-bit VM setup now ;)
<asac> (for hardy)
<jdstrand> asac: cool, it'll be a few minutes
<asac> jdstrand: good. let me know where you put it
<jdstrand> asac: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive will have it. jaunty is already in there
<asac> jdstrand: yeah. we wont have testing for jaunty as it seems. do you have users on it?
<asac> i can dent about it ... maybe someone jumps on it then
<jdstrand> asac: I can on Tuesday, otherwise I can only download the debs and confirm that the new libs are in there
<asac> jdstrand: ok i dont think there might be breakage, but let me dent and see if someone tests it
<asac> fta: can you redent http://identi.ca/notice/7672024 please
<asac> ?
<asac> hmm ... actually it should have been different ... wait a sec
<asac> fta: this one: http://identi.ca/notice/7672066
<asac> fta: you think you could sponsor gnomefreaks lighting-sunbird merge?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x.9.10
<asac> anyone else ;)?
<asac> jdstrand: verified ffox 3.5 in jaunty. thanks!
<jdstrand> asac: ack
<jdstrand> asac: jaunty ff35 and xl191 pushed
<jdstrand> asac, kenvandine: fyi, intrepid and hardy ia32-libs uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa. They aren't finished building yet, but should be soon
<jdstrand> heading off now...
<andv> bdrung, please forward that change
<andv> to Debian
<sammy> has anyone else experienced a loss of open tabs after a firefox update?
<sammy> I haven't been able to find this bug anywhere on the debian or mozilla bug tracker, so I assume it's ubuntu specific, considering it's happened during the last few updates. though thats an assumption
<bdrung> andv: yes, i will. it's already on my todo list
<bdrung> andv: thanks for sponsoring and for pointing me to the updated maintainer field specification.
<andv> bdrung, np
<andv> asac, where is the debdiff?
<andv> asac, for the thing to sponsor
<pace_t_zulu> fta, you aware of this bug?? it is a funny one http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=18385
<andv> asac, I'm off, ping me later with details for the thing to sponsor/review
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<goldins> why is multisearch enabled by default in 3.5?
<BUGabundo> yes
<dtchen> see my most recent comment in #ubuntu-devel
<dtchen> and, if you haven't already, see asac's blog post on the matter
<syn-ack> dtchen, I voiced my opine long ago
<syn-ack> I have nothing more to say about it. I came in here to see if the other dude was in here
<dtchen> i have no opinion on it, as i don't generally use firefox
 * BUGabundo simply disabled it
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ? you don't ?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<dtchen> however, the prescription for getting some disabled is to _clearly document why something is a use case regression_
<syn-ack> BUGabundo, Thats what I did too
<goldins> I disabled it too, but it's about to be a pain in my ass
<micahg> !multisearch
<ubottu> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/162-What-is-this-Multisearch-thing-in-my-Firefox-about.html
<BUGabundo> I expressed my mind, accept upstream decission and did what I could to minimize on my side
<goldins> What I'm about to do to minimize it on my side is install fedora on a bunch of desktops.
<dtchen> godspeed, then
<micahg> goldins: it's only in the alpha releases in karmic
<micahg> it'll be gone by release
<goldins> okay
<goldins> thanks
<micahg> at least I think so...
<goldins> wait so firefox3.5 isn't available in 9.04?
<micahg> it is
<goldins> without multisearch
<micahg> as a second version of ff
<micahg> yes
<dtchen> micahg: i have read no such commitment, so i'm not going to voice as much
<micahg> that's correct
<goldins> I have it as a second version on karmic
<goldins> that is, I tried to install only it, but it installed 3.0 as a dependency
<micahg> goldins: that'll be fixed soon
<goldins> thanks
<micahg> dtchen: yeah, I reread asac's blog post, and there might be some form of multisearch in karmic, but nothing is set in stone
 * micahg should be more careful when committing to things
<micahg> goldins: I've been using FF3.5 on jaunty for 4 months now
<BUGabundo> pff
<BUGabundo> I started using FF 3.6 4 months ago
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> once 3.5 went beta
<BUGabundo> too stable for me :)
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: i like running development software
 * micahg generally waits for beta before trying new stuff
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: I like testing stuff and help devel
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: is it safe to say you aren't running karmic?
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> I'll upgrade when it hits beta
 * micahg has 1 system
<micahg> and it needs to be stable
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: you'll take BUGabundo's cast offs? ;)
<pace_t_zulu> i use virtual machines
<pace_t_zulu> the host system is stable
<micahg> ah, if I had more time, I might do that
<BUGabundo> I ran bare metal
<BUGabundo> on my main machine
<BUGabundo> only way to nag dtchen about breaking audio
<BUGabundo> not that he will fix any thing :p
<dtchen> "breaking audio" is about as vague and useless a description as "my foot hurts- make it stop"
<micahg> or my firefox is broken
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ok, want more descrition? here we go:
<BUGabundo> dtchen: volume below 60% == mute, 50% boot start muted. flat volume sucks! try listening to something at a low volume, it keeps floatoaiting and increasing on it own
<BUGabundo> dtchen: having audio at 100% makes it go crazy and go up to 140% or even 200% (like happened once)
<dtchen> please complain again after you've upgraded to pulse 1:0.9.16~test4-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I have to kill pa at least once every 3 h, or it will die and not restart
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> full-upgrading NOW
<BUGabundo> The following packages have been kept back:
<BUGabundo>   hplip-data libpulse-browse0 libpulse-mainloop-glib0 libpulse0 mobile-broadband-provider-info pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat
<BUGabundo>   pulseaudio-module-bluetooth pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-x11 pulseaudio-module-zeroconf{a} pulseaudio-utils
<BUGabundo> dtchen: that's enough complaing for today! you have enough bugs to be bother with mine, that I can workaround easilly
<BUGabundo> sure I would like to have them fixed for other users not be hit by them, but we lack manpower to do it all
<andv> BUGabundo, do you have an handy jaunty installation there?
<BUGabundo> jaunty??
<andv> yes
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> andv: I run cutting edge
<BUGabundo> hence my pidgin crashes today
<andv> lol
<andv> I need 3 ppl with jaunty
<andv> to test a backport
<andv> :)
<pace_t_zulu> andv: i'd help you, but i gotta run to the airport to pick up my gf... ping me later if you still need jaunty people...
<pace_t_zulu> andv: fyi.. i run jaunty in a vm... so if your backport requires a native install - sorry
<andv> pace_t_zulu, I'll be here for like 1 hour or more
<andv> pace_t_zulu, I guess a VM works too
 * BUGabundo missread airport with apport
<asac> andv: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x.9.10 ... thats gnomefreaks branch. there is no debdiff
<BUGabundo> too much bug reporting here
<andv> pace_t_zulu, ping me when back please
<andv> asac, so it's not a merge
<pace_t_zulu> andv: sure
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: I was finding strange how your gf fited in apport
<andv> pace_t_zulu, ty
<pace_t_zulu> later y'all
<andv> BUGabundo, lol
<asac> andv: well. if its good i can merge it into the main branch. but i cannot test and build it this week
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: i don't know about you... but my gfs are real... ;)
<andv> asac, is it huge to build?
<asac> basically its building sunbird using his branch .... i guess the orig.tar.gz is in gnomefreaks ppa
<asac> andv: its similar to tbird/ffox etc.
<andv> damn
<andv> more than an hour build
<asac> this hotel is so crowded with local people ... all occupying the bar and stuff
 * asac feels a bit unhappy
<andv> asac, where are you?
<asac> dublin
<andv> for ubuntu conf?
<asac> not conference ... platform team sprint
<asac> e.g. sitting together and working on all kind of stuff
<andv> how many developers are there?
<asac> got massively side trackeedand have to make ffox 3.5 by default happening this week
<asac> besides from NM trunk and bluetooth default switch etc.
<andv> who works with you on ffox stuff there?
<asac> noone ... .thats why i get side tracked so much because everybody wants something else from me
<asac> we are about 100
<asac> basically all ubuntu employees and a few from other parts of the company (e.g. design team etc.)
<andv> all core-devs?
<asac> not all core-devs are canonical employees
<andv> true
<asac> and lots of platform team members are not even motu
<andv> oh :D
<asac> like kernel folks for instance.... they dont need to upload
<andv> asac, they have special permissions
<andv> to upload kernel stuff only
<asac> yes. but just 2 of them
<asac> i think 2 or 3 upload
<andv> yeah
<asac> kernel team is like 18
<andv> anyway I've pushed all-in-one siderbar earlier
<asac> yeah saw that. thanks
<andv> and bugmail-ext will be processed by jdstrand tomorrow
<asac> andv: did you push the branch to ~ubuntu-dev too?
<andv> asac, I approved it but it needs your review as well
<asac> andv: processed?
<asac> ah
<asac> its a new package?=
<andv> it was NEW
<andv> so have to be processed by archive admins
<asac> oh ok. right. forgot that jamie is archive admin
<andv> and tomorrow is jdstrand turn
<andv> to be archive admin
<andv> so he will do that
<asac> heh. well. i dont know ... but we are all so busy in getting all the stuff together that goes on alpha4 that i owuldnt bet on it getting processed tomorrow
<asac> but who knows ;)
<asac> i will check with him to see if he has time :)
<andv> I told him to ping me when done
<andv> then I'll leave for holidays
<asac> ok .... doing some work on xulrunner transition now ... - which i couldnt do
<andv> like half an a week
<asac> nice. enjoy in case we dont talk
<andv> do you have anything you need to review/sponsor?
<andv> apart from that huge package
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> andv: you could check if you see any issues with lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/bindwood/ubuntu
<asac> and let me know.
<asac> its a firefox extension
<asac> so in general simple
<asac> so just basic checks like: proper licensing, proper branch layout (e.g. .bzr-builddeb/default.conf ...) etc.
<andv> ok
<asac> andv: oh ... also there are a bunch of universe packages in the ffox 3.5 transition ppa
<asac> andv: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35
<asac> those basically need to be checked if they are still up to date with current archive version and get uploaded
<asac> if the archive version has been bumped in the meantime they need to be rebased on the other stuff
<asac> of course only "green" ones are good candidates
<asac> andv: like videolink
<asac>  swt-gtk - 3.4-2ubuntu3.0xul191
<asac> and miro - 2.0.5-1ubuntu1.xul191
<asac> with some luck you just need to get those ..., sign them and upload
<asac> all the rest i will do tonight or tomorrow morning i hope
<andv> asac, they are all new upst?
<asac> no ... almost everything is just .xul19
<asac> err 191
<asac> so just packaging changes for the xulrunner 1.9 -> 1.9.1 transition
<asac> andv: anyway. reviewing the extension from above would be great
<asac> andv: so you said you already uploaded all-in-one ... right? or are you waiting on my review (a bit confused now)
<andv> asac, all-in-one is already uploaded
<andv> you need to review the merge request
<andv> for the branch
<asac> andv: oh ok.
<andv> the extension from above --> lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/bindwood/ubuntu
<andv> ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> basically do a NEW review on it and tell me if you see anything bad. i will do just a quick review then
<andv> is it new?
<andv> like bugmail-ext
<asac> yes
<asac> its new
<andv> ok
<andv> gonna review it
<andv> then send it on my karmic pc
<andv> and check if it works
<asac> thx
<asac> * merged all-in-one-sidebar 0.7.4-0ubuntu2. Thanks to Andrea Veri for noticing it was missing
<asac> was that something forgotten in intrepid?
<andv> yes
<andv> someone lost the changelog entry
<asac> ah ok
<asac> so just changelog
<andv> and watch file
<andv> if I remember it right
<andv> changes from that revision got lost too
<andv> asac, when reviewed/tested should I wait your review too before uploading'
<andv> ?
<asac> andv: let me know ... i will do a quick check too - better have two reviews on NEW
<andv> ok, one thing:
<andv> is this necessary firefox (>= 3.5),?
<andv> I mean > of 3.5
<andv> it could be >=3.0
<andv> or is that right?
<asac> andv: extension?
<andv> asac, im checking the ubuntuone package
<andv> bindwood package sorry
<asac> andv: for extensions the minimum version should match what is in install.rdf
<andv> asac, deps says firefox (>= 3.5)
<andv> asac, min e max version are 3.5
<andv> asac, so it should be firefox (=3.5)
<asac> no
<asac> its probably ok
<andv> kk
<andv> I leave it as it is then
<asac> maxversion is 3.5? not 3.5.*
<asac> ?
<andv> 3.5.*
<andv> yes
<andv> so (>=) is right
<asac> yeah. seems so
<andv> apturl (>= 0.1.2ubuntu1), why this particular version?
<asac> not sure. note those things down and i will consider that in my review
<andv> k
<asac> for things i am not sure i will ask the author
<asac> hmm. i think te guy copied the control from u bufox ...ok thanks for spotting it... no need to review further
<asac> i will tell them they have to do it proper
<andv> looked strange
<andv> ^^
<andv> builds fine
<andv> now installing it
<andv> is it a ffox ext right?
<asac> yes. it syncs bookmarks to couchdb ... so you can sync it using couchdb tools among different systems
<fta> asac, http://identi.ca/notice/7690850
<asac> a bit similar to weave. just that it doesnt require a server
<andv> ok, so it will have an interface for that
<asac> fta: hoped it was a ia32libs confirm
<andv> asac, installed fine
<andv> on ffox3.5
<andv> how can I check it works?
<andv> can't find any interface on bookmarks
<asac_> reconnect :)
<andv> <andv> asac, installed fine
<andv> <andv> on ffox3.5
<andv> <andv> how can I check it works?
<andv> <andv> can't find any interface on bookmarks
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29963998/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20090806r31180%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> patch failed
<asac_> andv: start firefox -P and create a new profile. all your bookmarks should appear there
<andv> k
<andv> let me see
<asac_> fta: let me check . i am thinking about just dropping that patch
<asac_> fta: removed
<asac_> ok this lobby is getting too crowded. i hope that dropping this patch didnt require adjusting another patch.
<asac_> if so i am sorry ... if i find the time i will try it tomorrow
<asac_> cu;)!
<andv> asac_: you leaving?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-07
<fta> FIREFOX_3_6a1_RELEASE
<BUGabundo> shiu
<BUGabundo> don't yelll
<BUGabundo> too much noise already
<BUGabundo> :p
<fta> it's a tag, not my fault
<dtchen> fta: let me know if you're still getting crazy audio anomalies w/ openarena and the latest alsa-plugins + pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> still that?
<dtchen> if you're volunteering to fix it, BUGabundo, ... :-)
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> I want to keep what we have working
<BUGabundo> :p
<fta> dtchen, i do, i loose audio after a few second, and before that, it's jerky
<dtchen> fta: even on _current_ karmic?
<fta> dtchen, i can't play video in ff 3.5/3.6 either, it starts without sound, then freezes after a few seconds
<fta> dtchen, yes, current karmic
<dtchen> ugh
<BUGabundo> fta: after reboot?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> ok
<dtchen> fta: i'll work on the userspace cuse -> oss part and ask for testing sometime next week
<fta> dtchen, ok
<dtchen> there're entirely too few hours in a day
<fta> i know the feeling
<BUGabundo> done for tonight
<BUGabundo> bye
<mirzmaster> Hi there... is there anyone here who can answer a few questions about some firefox-3.5 issues?
<mirzmaster> I previously raised some issues on a Launchpad bug, but was directed here instead.
<micahg> sure
<micahg> mirzmaster: ??
<mirzmaster> actually micah, we may have talked before, and I think you asked me to ask in channel
<mirzmaster> but in any case, I was wondering about the "shiretoko" branding.
<micahg> sounds familiar :)
<micahg> yes?
<mirzmaster> Why?  :)
<micahg> It'll be gone for Karmic
<micahg> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mirzmaster> okay, so the distinguishing btwn ff3 & 3.5 is understandable.
<mirzmaster> Another question:  Why shared extensions, searchplugins folders... etc.?
<mirzmaster> That actually makes shiretoko somewhat "broken".
<micahg> what do you mean?
<micahg> ubuntu has a princple of one copy of libraries on a system
<micahg> so shared extensions fit in
<mirzmaster> Right... except extensions in Firefox can be specific to particular versions.
<micahg> yes, but Firefox will flag what is not compatible
<mirzmaster> In the case of ff3.5, the dictionaries and searchplugins are shared with ff3.
<mirzmaster> this results in ff3.5 using the theme from ff3
<micahg> well, they are provided by ff3
<micahg> this will be fixed for karmic
<mirzmaster> it's also using the google plugin for ff3 (old logo)
<micahg> bug 383404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383404 in notify-osd "networkmanager + libnotify + available wireless networks = bad usability" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383404
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> bug 383424
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383424 in intltool "Support for custom file formats" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383424
<micahg> ugh
<mirzmaster> mm... wrong bug?  :)
<micahg> bug 383484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383484 in firefox-3.5 "search engine plugins missing in firefox-3.5 packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383484
<micahg> bug 390077
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390077 in firefox "The Google's favicon in Firefox (Search Box) needs an update" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390077
<micahg> those 2 are what you're looking for
<micahg> you can subscribe to find out when they are fixed
<mirzmaster> In the meantime, I have difficulty recommending ff35 for use to family/friends.  They don't know what "shiretoko" is, and if they look at the add-ons manager they see bunches of disabled addons (dictionaries included).
<micahg> well, there's no need ot really use it before karmic
<micahg> it'll be supported at least until Jaunry
<micahg> January
<mirzmaster> i think the need is for the user to determine!
<micahg> sure
<micahg> but you're determining it's not good
<micahg> ff3.5 in jaunty has been a preview
<mirzmaster> I believe ff35 should either conflict with ff3 or not share extensions/addons for a better user experience.
<mirzmaster> True, it is a preview.
<micahg> nah
<micahg> the extensions that work with 3.5 will work
<micahg> like flash
<micahg> the ones that won't wont
<mirzmaster> Right, but i could end up upgrading an extension to a version for ff35, and then when i switch back to ff3, it's gone.
<micahg> nope
<mirzmaster> wiat, you're right
<micahg> it should still work with 3
<mirzmaster> installed in profile folder
<micahg> unless it's just in the profile for ff3.4
<micahg> ff3.5
<mirzmaster> true
<mirzmaster> so the user experience isn't horrible... just confusing.  :)
<micahg> well, only if the user isn't familiar with firefox
<micahg> the same thing would happen on windows if you have extensions that aren't compatible
<mirzmaster> I consider myself an advanced user, and even I was perplexed about the ff3 theme in ff35... i thought the package didn't install correctly.  I kept looking at the build date for a clue.
<micahg> well, you stumbled on a nother bug :)
<micahg> bug 396786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396786 in firefox-3.5 "Default theme missing in Firefox 3.5" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396786
<mirzmaster> There's also the dictionaries... which i think is pretty bad.
<micahg> dictionaries are separate actually
<mirzmaster> really?
<micahg> yep in myspell and hunspell packages
<mirzmaster> why does 35 think they are "not compatible"?
<micahg> which ones?
<micahg> ah you mean the language packs?
<mirzmaster> yeah
<mirzmaster> i guess that's separate from dictionaries.
<micahg> bug 407180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407180 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 needs language packs" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407180
<mirzmaster> A preview, indeed!  :)
<micahg> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<mirzmaster> I sounds like the resolution for all these bugs is simply to wait for karmic.  Is that inaccurate?
<micahg> that's correct for the most part :)
<micahg> we will probably get some of the fixes that are specific to the firefox packages in jaunty
<mirzmaster> But none related to the shared library strategy?
<micahg> what's wrong with shared libraries?
<mirzmaster> Just that firefox doesn't seem to have been designed with shared libraries in mind.  And really these aren't libraries as much as version-specific modules/addons.
<mirzmaster> They're not meant for cross-version shared use.
<micahg> sure they are
<micahg> we went through that already
<micahg> there's a min and max version for addons
<micahg> the jaunty addons, most of them only have 3.0.* versions
<micahg> some might have 3.5.*
<micahg> but the extensions will work on both like flash
<mirzmaster> right... so sure things won't *break*, but that's to the credit of the robust addons architecture.  But i hardly think that was the intention when Mozilla was designing the plugin system... that addons be shared across multiple versions of firefox.
<mirzmaster> and of course, i'm only referring to the dictionaries, extensions, plugins, searchplugins folder in /usr/lib/firefox-3.5
<mirzmaster> not the profile-specific ones.
<micahg> true, but it does work
<micahg> firefox ships it's own gtk libs and others as well
<micahg> but debian/ubuntu have 1 set of shared libs for apps
<micahg> it's a lot easier to maintain
<mirzmaster> Is it really a debian/ubuntu maintenance issue to manage those non-profile specific firefox addons?
<micahg> of course
<micahg> anything system installed falls under the policy
<micahg> that's why we're having so much trouble getting songbird into the repos
<mirzmaster> Well, I can understand xulrunner being shared.  It was designed to be a shared runtime.  But addons, extensions and themes seem to have not been designed like so.
<mirzmaster> In the mozilla platform world, those are not shared components.
<mirzmaster> imho, they shouldn't be in the lib location at all... but just because they are, doesn't mean they were designed to conform to the debian philosophy.
<micahg> there are separate versions of xulrunner
<micahg> what harm does it cause?
<mirzmaster> user experience harm.  Now we have a 35 preview in jaunty, that while not broken, definitely appears to be a haphazard release.  It doesn't make sense for end-users, and it sounds like 30 and 35 can never really co-exist in jaunty due to a will to shoehorn mozilla into the debian philosophy.
<mirzmaster> like i said, sure it doesn't break... but not breaking isn't wonderful enough for end users.
<mirzmaster> sure i can tell friends/family to wait for karmic, but meanwhile they wonder why windows users are using 35 now, but ubuntu users have to deal with a "preview".
<micahg> it's broken because things are missing from 35, not because of problems with the library storage
<micahg> we have bugs open for the issues and will address them
<mirzmaster> Just looking at the google search icon issue alone... this clearly isn't a problem of something missing in 35.  The image binary data is in a shared location while clearly 35 was designed to have a different icon than 30
<mirzmaster> the problem is that we think that a search plugin is a "shared library"
<micahg> no, that's not the case actually
<micahg> that's not a matter of a shared lib
<mirzmaster> sorry, am i mistaken?
<micahg> and there is a bug open for it as I pointed out above
<micahg> the search plugins are only provided by 3.0 at this point
<micahg> it was never updated
<mirzmaster> so, were they provided by 3.5, the shared location would not be linked in /usr/lib/firefox-3.5?
<micahg> well
<micahg> a sac is still debating whether or not the search plugins should be shared or not
<micahg> the goal is to have all these things fixed for karmic
<micahg> and what we can we'll apply to jaunty as well
<mirzmaster> hmm
<mirzmaster> well, i do applaud the effort.  ubuntu is already great thanks to ppl like you.
 * micahg just triages bugs... :)
<micahg> please, if you notice anything missing, please bring it up
<mirzmaster> we each do what we can.  :)
<mirzmaster> please, I hope you can bring my concerns before other stakeholders and decision-makers.  At the end of the day, I'd like to see true ff3 and ff35 co-existance on jaunty.  :)
<micahg> well, as soon as the work is done, I can poke for it to be applied to jaunty as well
<mirzmaster> thank you!
<mirzmaster> i appreciate your time!
<mirzmaster> have a good night (depending on where you are)  :)
<micahg> and feel free to come back and ask if we forget :)
<mirzmaster> thanks!
 * micahg is in Chicago
<asac> hola
<e-jat> hola
<asac> e-jat: hi. help me ... which translation did you represent/try to drive?
<gandi> asac: png
<gandi> ping
<asac> gandi: yeah.
<gandi> hey
<gandi> how's it going?
<asac> morning ;)
<gandi> asac: do you work on that upstreaming stuff?
<asac> gandi: yes
<asac> gandi: but progress is regularly disrupted :/
<asac> gandi: if you have someone young and eager with scripting skills send him to me :/
<gandi> asac: hmm, I'll ask pike :)
<asac> jtv: for a while folks claim that we can export translation diffs nowadays ... what is true and what is a tale about it?
<jtv> asac: not really "diffs" but there's an option to export just the translations that are different from upstream.
<asac> e.g. like .po files for just the changed strings
<jtv> asac: it's hard-coded gettext.
<jtv> asac: just take a look at an export page and you should see the option.
<jtv> asac: although I couldn't swear that it's on all download pages; it may be only the per-pofile ones.
<asac> jtv: there are two use cases for that: a) upstreaming improvements and b) identifying languages we need to specifically QA and talk to the group at
<jtv> asac: it was meant for the former, but if it works for more, great.  :)
<asac> jtv: for b) we would at best have a feature to export all changed strings for all languages at once (or scripted)
<jtv> asac: well, go play with it.  :-)
<asac> jtv: david planella says it would be too hard for him to export all languages manually
<asac> hmm
<asac> jtv: so can i export for multiple languages at once or not?
<jtv> asac: I don't know off the top of my head; try it!
<asac> (yes, i will play with it ... just wanted to give him input how we could QA things)
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> thanks
<jtv> asac: btw I don't know what would happen if you enabled automatic exports to a bzr branch on an XPI project, so better not try that for a while.  :-)
<e-jat> asac: Malay ..
<sebner> asac: mighty asac .. how to eliminate this horrible ubuntu/google default search engine thing?
<asac> e-jat: ok thanks. thats what i thought!
 * asac remembers now
<asac> sebner: tools -> addons -> disable multisearch
<e-jat> asac: there will be a translation sprint when at global jam soon . we planning for the jam ..
<sebner> asac: you are my hero \o/ , don't forget to tell the archive admins to remove that thing from the archive :P
<asac> fta: hardy ia32libs didnt have nss/nspr?
<asac> fta: can you update your chromium-ia32libs package (if that has nss/nspr) ... or did you already do that?
<paulliu_asuna> hi. The daily built yesterday failed. Anyone is fixing that?
<paulliu_asuna> If not, I'm going to take a look inside it.
<paulliu_asuna> I mean xulrunner.
<andv> paulliu_asuna, ask asac :)
<asac> paulliu_asuna: hi. thanks
<asac> paulliu_asuna: i removed the patch that failed from trunk ... but i couldnt check if there are any follow up patches that failed
<andv> asac, anyway the ubutfox thing is really bad
<paulliu_asuna> asac: hi. Just a simple hunk failed.
<andv> asac, it would be nice to have a normal startup page
<andv> asac, and not that one
<asac> paulliu_asuna: yeah. but it failed to often causing too much work and i dropped a rational for dropping it in the changelog
<asac> paulliu_asuna: but me and fta would be more than happy to have more eyes on dailies in future
<asac> there will still be patches that fail frequently
<paulliu_asuna> asac: ok. Thank you..:)
<asac> paulliu_asuna: yo could check if the current patches now apply ...
<asac> so we know that today dailies work well
<paulliu_asuna> asac: I fix that hunk and things are working well now.
<asac> paulliu_asuna: yeah. thats the _gre_... patch right?
<paulliu_asuna> asac: yes. bzXXX_gre_extension_plugin_support.patch
<asac> yeah so lets keep that removed and see if there are any regressions. it was never upstreamed and upstream signalled that they dont want it that way
<asac> so its good that i finally removed it (and i fought with myself for a while)
<asac> paulliu_asuna: can you check if all patches apply with that one removed?
<asac> paulliu_asuna: so in future, just drop a note here if you start to work on dailies and suggests merge when done
<paulliu_asuna> asac: ok. wait.
<asac> yeah i am here ;)
<asac> andv: the search thing is NOT IN ubufox
<asac> please dont spread that false claim
<andv> asac, I removed it and it disappeared
<asac> its a separate extension like i described in my blog posted
<asac> the extension is called "multisearch"
<asac> ubufox only sets the homepage default
<andv> asac, couldnt find it on my add/remove menu
<asac> but it does that for ages
<paulliu_asuna> asac: bz467751_att351167_sysplugin_xre_part.patch failed if totally removed that patch
<andv> asac, I removed ubufox and now everything looks cleaner
<andv> asac, it's a bit faster as well
<andv> asac, I gonna keep this all in extension installed
<andv> it's a nice ext to have
<paulliu_asuna> asac: Do you need the refreshed _reg_.patch?? I can send it to you.
<asac> andv: i wont argue based on such vague claims. what is cleaner, etc.
<asac> paulliu_asuna: if its the one i just removed then no.
<paulliu_asuna> asac: ah, then we have to refresh bz467751_att351167_sysplugin_xre_part.patch
<andv> asac, yeah, don't get angry now, it was just my opinion
<asac> andv: i dont get angry, but saying "erything looks cleaner" is just not true. ubufox doesnt change anything in the ui
<asac> only thing it adds is one menu entry in tools -> addons
<asac> so you are definitly just wrong and confuse things here
<andv> asac, looks cleaner for the fast it has no more that homepage
<andv> * fact
<andv> but has an homepage you can choose
<andv> from preferences menu
<asac> then dont say: "everything looks cleaner" ... say: "mozilla default homepage looks better than ubuntu startpage"
<andv> yep, that's it
<asac> ok
<asac> thats a valid opinion
<andv> and that's what a lot of guys said on that bug report
<andv> I saw some days ago
<andv> that's why you made that post on your blog
<andv> I guess
<asac> but thats not going to change. and ndisabling ubufox is not the right answer. just change the homepage for you ;)
<asac> andv: no. the blog post is about the chrome search and awesomebar search and newtab
<andv> oh ok
<asac> andv: and that is shipped in multisearch extension
<asac> the homepage has been like that since gutsy
<andv> maybe I was used to change it
<asac> yeah
<paulliu_asuna> asac: do you need the refreshed bz467751_att351167_sysplugin_xre_part.patch?? I've done it.
<asac> but the current ubuntu start page is better than the hardy one
<andv> yep, that's true
<andv> but for a wider use of the google search thing I prefer keeping it at normal stage
<andv> so without modifications
<andv> e.g changing where I have to search (ubuntu or web)
<andv> I'm lazy
<andv> :D
<asac> yes. all those things are discusesd in the bugs about multisearch
<asac> the bug tag we use is "multisearch" ... just search for such bugs and add your input there
<andv> ok
<andv> anyway asac didnt want to offend you or your work, just wanted to express my opinion about this search thing
<andv> which seems bad for me but could be good for someone else
<andv> just different opinions
<asac> thats ok. its just that this has been discussed for so long so i am tired of talkking about it atm
<asac> just check the bugs and read the blog entry
<andv> first time I approach this argument sorry
<asac> there is all info you need
<asac> no problem
<andv> and anyway my answer to this is changing what is needed for my needs
<andv> and that's all
<andv> I won't  bug anyone to have things changed
<andv> the great thing here is I can add / remove everything I may want, so np
<asac> k
<paulliu_asuna> asac: http://nopaste.com/p/acYb9ePMl
<gnomefreak> ok this is odd. asac is there an issue with setting default browser in thunderbird to our daily build firefox-3.5?
<gnomefreak> i know i have seen this bug before i just find it anymore
<gnomefreak> anyone running Jaunty that can test a bug for me
<asac> paulliu_asuna: ok, so the right way to do that is to bump the changelog version to the version that failed and comit that and then request a merge
<asac> paulliu_asuna: after doing a few of those, we can probably give you access to the branches directly
<asac> let me know if you can do that
<asac> paulliu_asuna: you can check bzr log to see how to make new snapshot and document it
<asac> also add yourself to the changelog like the other folks that are in there already
<asac> paulliu_asuna: after requesting merge you can poke me and fta to merge it in
<asac> hopefully we are responsive enough
<paulliu_asuna> asac: ok. I'll do that.
<gnomefreak> someone please test bug 409964 and comment on it. thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409964 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox cannot connect with server of pandanda.com" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409964
<asac> great
<asac> fta: can you get the profile migration stuff done for the 3.5 default thing?
<asac> e.g. basically what we did for 2.0 etc.
<asac> in hardy
<asac> i would more comfortable if you could do it as you basically own that script
<asac> i plan to upload it on monday
 * asac does some NM testing ... bbiw
<asac> bdmurray: can you make awe a bugcontrol member please ?
<asac> for NM stuff etc. it would be really helpful
<asac> thanks
<asac> bdmurray: launchpad.net/~awe
<bdmurray> asac: yes, done
<asac> thx
<asac> armin76: you know the sparc failure because of solaris symbols  ... .was that fixed upstream on trunk?
<asac> do you have a patch?
<andv> jdstrand, any luck reviewing that new package?
<gnomefreak> asac: kazehakase is crashing. version 0.5.4-2.1ubuntu3  is that the one you uploaded?
<gnomefreak> not a whole lot of info from apport. asac here is the bug i filed bug 410271
<ubottu> Bug 410271 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/410271 is private
<debfx> what happend to the python xpcom interface in xulrunner-1.9.1?
<fta> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x804b000a (NS_ERROR_MALFORMED_URI) [nsIIOService.newURI]"  nsresult: "0x804b000a (NS_ERROR_MALFORMED_URI)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.6a1pre/components/nsSessionStore.js :: sss_deserializeHistoryEntry :: line 2111"  data: no]
<fta> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80570016 (NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE) [nsIJSCID.getService]"  nsresult: "0x80570016 (NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/safebrowsing/sb-loader.js :: anonymous :: line 48"  data: no]
<fta> 3.6 is seriously broken, i wondered why they just released 3.6a1 in that state, it was far better up to a week ago
<fta> -ed
<jdstrand> andv: not yet, I've been working on several security updates
<andv> jdstrand, ok
<andv> ;)
<fta> asac, which branch?
<goldins> does thunderbird not adhere to the default browser set by alternatives?
<debfx> why is the python xpcom module installed to a private path in xulrunner-1.9 and completely missing in xulrunner-1.9.1?
<asac> fta: one sec
<asac> sunbird: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x.9.10 .... orig is in his ppa
<asac> seamonkey: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.x.dev
<fta> asac, hm, no, the ff 3.5 profile
<asac> orig is probably in ppa too
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: ok
<asac> fta: 3.1.head
<fta> ok
<asac> you can also add the firefox meta package there if you want
<asac> not sure if we had a firefox-gnome-support meta thing
<fta> asac, [Fri 07 01:01] <fta> FIREFOX_3_6a1_RELEASE
<asac> seems like it ... so that too would be great
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> read about it ... they seem to make a branch for 3.6 now
<fta> asac, ? 3.7?
<asac> fta: not so sure ... they are just talking about it
<asac> we will see... i dont see a branch yet. but i guess its a mozilla-1.9.2 ... and the final ffox version is unknown
<asac> fta: oh also: official branding for 3.1.head ;)
<asac> but at best not for dailies
<asac> unless upstream uses official for dailies, but afaik they dont
<fta> asac, er.. 3.5 as default, you mean drop the profile patches, offer to migrate the profile, right? but what about hardy..jaunty?
<asac> fta: i thought we discussed its ok to make ffox 3.5 default for all dailies
<asac> i felt happy with that decision
<asac> is there anything i am missing?
<fta> just people running both 3.0 and 3.5 at the same time (for addons)
<asac> fta: and yes. drop profile patches, offer migration profile ... and make branding official for real releases
<asac> fta: from what i know the profiles are similar enough that you can switch back and forth
<asac> fta: and extensions would get disabled/enabled automatically
<asac> fta: if you want we can make a temporary .head.stable branch used for the stable dailies and see if we get bugs on the profile back and forth thing
<asac> actually i would like that. but wouldnt wnat to ask for that if its too much work on your behalf
<asac> in the end i definitly want all dailies to come from same branch
<fta> i'm just concerned about the "at the same time" part of my sentence
<asac> fta: you can decide. if you want we can do the head.stable approach and see if we get some kind of complains like that in karmic
<asac> btw. nm trunk landed ;)
<fta> are you using the bot at all?
<asac> fta: we have prepared the branches to be usable now i think
<asac> i dropped the ball to setup it on my own. if you want that i can do that again, but i hoped you can run it for me  ;)
<asac> fta: you dont need to adjust any patches ... its me and now tony that will do all the work ;)
<fta> ok
<asac> fta: i will cleanup the teams so noone not contributing is in there
<asac> and let you know
<fta> do you support LOCAL_BRANCH ?
<asac> ok have to talk with someone
<asac> fta: is that preferred?
<asac> fta: that should be easy. we have GIT_URL =?
<asac> we could map that to LOCAL_BREANCH if thats set
<fta> no, LOCAL_BRANCH is a local directory, so you can just update instead of co/branch/clone
<asac> so LOCAL_BRANCH also should do the update of that branch?
<fta> you have to create it, look at v8
<asac> not only use a local git tree to produce tarballs?
<asac> fta: ok. i will chec that
<asac> NM branches are not that big though, but we will do it
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=15973
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/249259/
<fta> asac, er.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/249262/
<fta> asac, what about /usr/bin ?
<fta> asac, hm, it doesn't work.
<fta> asac, if you start /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.2/firefox and update some addons, it restarts 3.0.x
<fta> asac, current state of the patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/249296/
<asac> fta: sorry had no connection because of knetworkmanager brekage
<asac> let me look
<asac> fta: hmm. that restart thing basically runs /usr/bin/firefox
<asac> i think its suppose dto run $0
<fta> is that one of our (other) patches?
<asac> fta: yes.
<asac> its a bug and we can certainly fix it.
<asac> fta: is /usr/bin/firefox still 3.0 atm?
<asac> problem is that $0 is (because of our script) not the /usr/bin/firefox if you start it that way
<fta> asac, yes, am i supposed to change it too?
<asac> so the restart doesnt work accrodss version upgrade
<asac> fta: yes thtas part of making it default (actually i think it should be shipped in firefox meta package
<asac> maybe 3.0 already does that
<fta> asac, i didn't look at 3.0 but i assume it already provides that, so it means it will conflict
<asac> so maybe in debian/firefox.links
<fta> i mean, is 3.5 supposed to provide the meta package for *all* distros?
<asac> ok so lets do this. lets put it in firefox meta package (.links or something) now
<asac> fta: yes
<asac> well unless you want to use stable.head for a while as you discussed
<fta> let me think about it a bit..
<asac> yeah me too
<asac> maybe we need to dpkg-divert it and think about how we can get out of this trap for future upgrades in a more dilgent fashion
<fta> firefox meta will be provided by both 3.0 and 3.5, but 3.5 wins because of the version, right?
<asac> yes
<asac> fta: unfortunately the /usr/bin/firefox wasnt in firefox meta package in 3.0
<asac> so we need to divert if we dont do a SRU for that
<fta> but to divert it, it should be done both in 3.0 and 3.5
<asac> hmm. we can also say Replaces: firefox-3.0
<asac> firefox (in 3.5 source) replaces firefox-3.0
<asac> that sonuds like it would work too
<fta> ok, so my patch is incomplete
<asac> fta: i think we should use head.stable until we have sorted those issues out
<asac> in karmic
<fta> and it breaks abrowser too. definitely needs more work
<asac> in karmic its not a problem beecause we can adjust the firefox-3.0 and easily do the veresioned replaces etc.
<asac> yeah. i think we need to Replaces abrowser-3.0 and firefox-3.0 and move the thing into the firefox meta package in 3.5
<asac> then we hope that replaces works well for links
<asac> and that upgrading/reinstalling firefox-3.0 will not make the /usr/bin/firefox thing go back to firefox-3.9
<asac> 0
<fta> well, if we have 1 tester running hardy, that should do
<asac> we can ask bugabundo to setup a hardy VM ;)
<asac> i/you can also check in chroot
<asac> have a chroot at home ... but not here
<fta> i also forgot the search/addons links..
<fta> i need to run. i'll be back in 1~2h
<asac> fta: yeah. i will try to get online in the lobby later tonight
<asac> so we can talk about this and about new ideas that we might have
 * asac goes to wrapup session
<fta>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package firefox-3.0-branding
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> so replaces too...
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/249376/
<fta> asac, at the 1st run, it runs the migrator twice.. i guess it's the same bug, exec firefox from within firefox
<BUGabundo> ola
<fta> BUGabundo, lo
<BUGabundo> fta: o/
<fta> you mean \o/ right?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> I was just waving
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> lol
<fta> hmm, gscan2pdf can't reopen its own pdfs
<fta> regression?
<fta> asac, you said you changed ia32-libs earlier? what was it about?
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm having trouble with BT again
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-08
<andv> asac, see ya
<andv> good holidays
<andv> gonna ping u when back cya
<andv> have fun :)
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<fta> hi
<BUGabundo> hey
<fta> BUGabundo, makes me sad to see many people retweet the chrome debs while the ppa is 2 weeks ahead :P
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahhaha
<BUGabundo> who is doing so?
<fta> http://identi.ca/notice/7757150 http://identi.ca/notice/7757160 http://identi.ca/notice/7757226 http://identi.ca/notice/7762507
<BUGabundo> always the same guy
<BUGabundo> plus a few redents
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/249376/  seems good enough for me
<fta> asac, 1h before the bot kicks in..
<BUGabundo> $ grep part /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> # deb ftp://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu kermic partner
<BUGabundo> ooops
<fta> kermic? lol
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> typo
<fta> http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=107684
<BUGabundo> already read that
<fta> yep, more people should read it
<BUGabundo> why?
<BUGabundo> are they afraid?
<fta> i wouldn't want to knowingly run a browser doing that
<fta> i'm not using the ubufox/multisearch, and i block as many trackers as possible
<fta> Estimated repository size: 16.8 GiB (100.00%) of 10.0 GiB
<fta> pfff
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta> BUGabundo, http://identi.ca/notice/7773322
<BUGabundo> W00t
<BUGabundo> redenting
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> BUGabundo: it will start to spread through the daily ppa, in ~2h, if you see people complaining about breakage, please bring them here, or ask them to file bugs
<BUGabundo> sent to 8 sn and blogs
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I'll post to foruns and p1
<fta> BUGabundo, it's not in karmic yet, i want feedbacks from the ppa users 1st.
<fta> if it's good enough, i just need to push to karmic
<BUGabundo> ill get a few testers
<BUGabundo> me included
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> fta: STOP
<BUGabundo> don't leave us without any working browser
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> eheh
<fta> that's the idea, report bugs asap ;)
<BUGabundo> once they are there let me know
<BUGabundo> I'm running all 3 riggt now
<BUGabundo> need to restart them
<BUGabundo> fta why head 3.1???
<fta> old name of the branch, we need to synchronize to rename it, just didn't happen yet
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> lol, https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<BUGabundo> checks
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> you used it all
<fta> BUGabundo, i386's ready
<BUGabundo> 64 bits here
<fta> so wait ;)
<fta> with a hundred more builders, and distcc, it would be faster ;)
<BUGabundo> ahah
<fta> hm, "ia32-libs-chromium-browser [amd64] (>= 0.01~ucd7~)" or "ia32-libs-chromium-browser (>= 0.01~ucd7~) [amd64]"
<BUGabundo> that's me
<fta> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<fta> "This is indicated in brackets after each individual package name and the optional version specification. "
<fta> i guess it's "ia32-libs-chromium-browser (>= 0.01~ucd7~) [amd64]" then..
 * fta likes to speak to himself
<BUGabundo> fta: http://Miuler.jaiku.com/presence/4980a29cb7f94aebbbc5c040928b5410
<fta> translation?
<fta> i guess i figured it out, no complains there ;)
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> none
<BUGabundo> just saying there's video suport
<BUGabundo> and even a closed codec
<fta> and it's working fine for me
<fta> still need work though..
<LLStarks> asac, firefox 3.5 transition today?
<fta> LLStarks, in the PPA yes: http://identi.ca/notice/7773322, if there's no problem, karmic is next
<LLStarks> timeframe?
<fta> depends on the feedbacks
<fta> the daily PPA will do that for all distros, from hardy to karmic (except the branding as explained in the commit logs)
<fta> BUGabundo, ready
<BUGabundo> ready
<LLStarks> asac, cn you make autoscroll default?
<LLStarks> or do i need to file a bug against 3.0, 3.5, and the non-existent 3.6 packages?
<LLStarks> middle click does crazy things like pasting text or closing tabs unless its enabled
<BUGabundo> you mean when it pastes what's in the buffer?
<BUGabundo> I just disable that
<BUGabundo> sucks
<BUGabundo> don't see any use for it
<fta> LLStarks, no way it becomes the default. if anything, it's for ubufox, not firefox-*
<LLStarks> can you make it happen?
<fta> no, i don't touch ubufox
<LLStarks> oh okay
<LLStarks> different question. is it so hard to cave and make multisearch a deb?
<BUGabundo> bbl
<fta> LLStarks, not my choice, i'm not involved in multisearch, ask asac
<fta> BUGabundo, did it work?
<ripps> LLStarks: middleclick paste is the default *nix operation. All other applications use it, so does firefox. Autoscroll can be enabled if you don't want it do so.
<LLStarks> ripps, but it isn't
<LLStarks> my tabs get closed instead.
<LLStarks> and no history is left
<ripps> Him middleclicking on the tab is supposed to close a tab, with or without autoscroll. Tab on the page or other fields is suppose to paste
<ripps> s/Tab/Middleclick/    don't know what was going on in my head
<BUGabundo> fta: back
<BUGabundo> cheking for updates and restarting broswers
<BUGabundo> forgot to hit ENTER after passw
<BUGabundo> doh
<fta> BUGabundo, ??
<BUGabundo> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?]
<fta> BUGabundo, ??
<BUGabundo> nvm
<BUGabundo> nvm
<BUGabundo> you are slow today
<BUGabundo> guess you are tired from all that packageing
<fta> eh?
<BUGabundo> ahahahaha
<BUGabundo> ok restartin 3.5 and 3.6
<BUGabundo> gettign the warning about importing
<BUGabundo> set keep 3.5
<BUGabundo> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> not cool
<fta> it's not a warning, it's a question
<fta> eh?
<BUGabundo> grease monkey system wide
<BUGabundo> disabling and restarting
<fta> dpkg -l | grep -E 'firefox|xulrunner' | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> ok so far so good
<fta> i have greasemonkey, no problem here
<BUGabundo> fta: $ dpkg -l | grep -E 'firefox|xulrunner' | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/249945/
<BUGabundo> ii  greasemonkey                          0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu2                           firefox extension that enables customization
<fta> same
<BUGabundo> strange then
<BUGabundo> I manage to debug and track down my crashs to it
<BUGabundo> both here and on debian
<fta> maybe your scripts
<BUGabundo> on 3.5 and 3.6
<BUGabundo> none on this install
<BUGabundo> I don't use 3.5
<BUGabundo> unless for testing
<fta> hm
<BUGabundo> all scripts are on 3.0 and 3.6
<fta> i guess i'll wait for asac before pushing that to karmic
<BUGabundo> let me checkit may have imported from 3.0
<BUGabundo> duh
<fta> i just have your feedback, noone else reported anything
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> I had 3 tehre
<BUGabundo> fta: here it says its not compatible with shireoko
<BUGabundo> didn't the brand changed on ppa?
<fta> you didn't read my dent properly
<fta> BUGabundo, read the changelog: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.head
<BUGabundo> ah?
<BUGabundo> ok
<Jad> hi
<Jad> :O only 30 users :S
<fta> that's a lot
<BUGabundo> couf
<BUGabundo> no one talks LOL
<Jad> :P
<Jad> PEOPLE
<Jad> CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<Jad> I have a problem migrating rom 3.0 to 3.5
<Jad> and actually.. i feel that my firefox on ubuntu is much slower than my firefox on windows vista :S
<BUGabundo> jad using the version on the daily ppa?
<maco> it is
<BUGabundo> hey maco
<maco> mozilla does lots of profiling to optimize firefox on windows
<Jad> :O
<Jad> it should be the same for ubuntu..
<Jad> :S
<JosephMArc> hello
<maco> it require a LONG time spent compiling
<Jad> i'm preferring now chrome UNSTABLE to firefox... :S
<Jad> ah
<maco> compile once for profiling, have it run a bit, then compile a second time
<Jad> ok now can i tell u my problem with 3.5?
<maco> aye
<fta> Jad, what is the problem?
<Jad> I downloaded firefox from the official website
<Jad> when it was RC3
<Jad> release candidate 3
<fta> bad
<Jad> :O
<BUGabundo> Jad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Jad> and i tried to install it..
<Jad> using
<Jad> BUGabundo?
<maco> there's a firefox-3.5 package...
<BUGabundo> jad use this ppa
<Jad> i know i have it..
<fta> Jad, continue..
<Jad> WHAT'S PPA?
<BUGabundo> been telling you that for 15 min
<BUGabundo> !ppa > Jad
<ubottu> Jad, please see my private message
<Jad> :P
<Jad> ah ok
<Jad> fta : thanks ill continue
<Jad> i installed it using:
<Jad> ./configure
<Jad> make
<Jad> make install
<Jad> it worked..
<Jad> i go to about>> i see firefox 3.5
<Jad> then/.
<Jad> when I close the terminal..
<Jad> firefox would close :/
<Jad> and then when i repoen it (from the icon... and also if i write from the terminal: firefox-3.5)
<Jad> it will open firefox 3.0.X
<Jad> :S
<BUGabundo> DUH
<BUGabundo> you can't close a terminal where you lunch an app
<maco> well it closed because it hung up
<BUGabundo> if you don't nohup it
<maco> you can run "nohup ./firefox-3.5 &"
<Jad> and sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 will tell me that it is installed..
<Jad> what's nohup?
<maco> no hang up
<maco> like when you hang up a phone and your call ends
<Jad> ah
<Jad> ok
<Jad> so know what should I do...?
<Jad> omg
<Jad> it just worked :/
<fta> where is the one you built yourself? in /usr/local ?
<Jad> i was opening firefox.. and not shirotoko..
<Jad> no one told me:S
<Jad> now
<JosephMArc> I told you
<Jad> josephMArc tol dme
<Jad> yeah :P
<JosephMArc> you won't listen to me
<Jad> but shouldn't shirotoko overwrite firefox?
<BUGabundo> Jad: what are you doing running karmic if you have no knowledge about OS testing?
<Jad> -_-
<Jad> tijj
<JosephMArc> he is not
<Jad> im not running karmic
<BUGabundo> JosephMArc: seem he doesn't listen to noone :(
<Jad> and this doesn't depend on OS testing! :P
<fta> Jad, what does "which firefox" give you?
<Jad> /usr/bin/firefox
<fta> ls -l /usr/bin/firefox ?
<Jad> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2009-08-06 11:08 /usr/bin/firefox -> firefox-3.0
<fta> Jad, dpkg -l | grep -E 'firefox|xulrunner'  (please pastebin that to http://paste.ubuntu.com/)
<Jad> ok
<fta> and give us the url
<Jad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/249957/
<Jad> fta why are you doing all this.. it worked..
<fta> ok, so with what you have, firefox is 3.0 (that's expected) and to run 3.5, you need to run firefox-3.5
<Jad> now it worked..
<Jad> but before it didn't..
<fta> you may want to install firefox-3.5-gnome-support too
<Jad> hmm it's beeing downloaded and updated with the updates right?
<fta> oh, then nm, i read it didn't work
<fta> right
<Jad> yeah
<Jad> thanks :)
<fta> i was expecting a problem with the transition to 3.5 i just pushed to the PPA, but it's not your case obviously
<fta> good
<Jad> BUGhando TIJJ
<fta> BUGabundo, i'm away now. wake me up if there's a problem with my 3.5 transition thingy
<BUGabundo> k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-09
<fta> dtchen, my sound is slightly jerkier while playing a movie now (was fine before). and a lot jerky in openarena, like 1/2 sec of sound, 1/2 sec of silence, that's painful for the brain :P
<dtchen> try appending the following to /etc/security/limits.conf:
<dtchen> @audio           -       rtprio          99
<dtchen> @audio           -       nice            -19
<dtchen> @audio           -       memlock         unlimited
<dtchen> then, killall pulseaudio and let it autospawn
<dtchen> that mimics what rtkit will do
<dtchen> (however, rtkit is blocked on some linux patches that aren't in karmic's linux)
<fta> dtchen, slightly better, but not much
<dtchen> fta: does disabling glitch-free help?
<fta> dtchen, where is that?
<dtchen> you'll have to modify /etc/pulse/default.pa
<dtchen> ugh, i need to patch this messy conffile
<dtchen> anyhow, comment out the udev stuff
<dtchen> you'll want module-alsa-sink tsched=0
<fta> ok, retrying
<dtchen> back in a few hours
<fta> it seems better but it's difficult to say, all the players are gone
<fta> well, no. mplayer has no more sound
<fta> AO: [pulse] Init failed: Connection refused
<fta> Failed to initialize audio driver 'pulse'
<fta> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<fta> Audio: no sound
<sladen> micahg: righto
<micahg> hi
<micahg> I was wondering if you discussing duping of the metasearch bugs with asac
<micahg> *multisearch
<sladen> micahg: nope, I combined the "lack of trust" bugs, because AFAICT the only realistic outcome that would solve the "lack of trust" is revision of the statistics gathering code
<micahg> what about the others?  generally, we try to keep 1 issue per bug
<sladen> micahg: The "lack of trust" bug can be closed one of three ways  (a) Invalid  (b) Won't Fix  (c) Fix Released---all of which would be untrue
<micahg> although having a separate "lack of trust" bug was more of let's have a rant bug vs a feature bug
<sladen> micahg: because it's clearly not invalid (it has happened),  it's rude to say soething can't be fixed, and it is a lie to say that (something that has already happened, in the past) is undoable/fixable
<micahg> ok, but you merged in the language funcationality as well + the cache links
<sladen> micahg: the rest of the bug all related (AFAICT) to reduced functionality on the CSE results page
<sladen> micahg: the only way to restore that functionality is to not use CSE
<micahg> yes, but asac wanted one bug per issue so that they can all be fixed
<micahg> why?
<micahg> can't CSE be enhanced?
<sladen> micahg: think about who is inserting the cache links
<micahg> google?
<sladen> yes
<micahg> so, can't we pull the same links from google when we pull the results?
<sladen> so it is not soething that "we" can fix in an enhanced CSE teplate
<sladen> micahg: you could have a   cse.ubuntu.com  hosted on ubuntu's servers that wget'ed the real result, added some adverts and returned that page
<micahg> well, I can't argue as I don't know, but I think you should check with asac as to how the bugs should be duped, I'm just going based on what he told me when this mess started
<micahg> that's all, I can't say right or wrong
<sladen> micahg: however (a) that violates Google's T&C (IIRC)  (b) it then has avoided passing the partner-ID (which defaults the whole point of the exercise)
<sladen> s/defaults/defeats/
<micahg> right
<micahg> I hear ya
<micahg> I'm still shocked at the backlash for an alpha release
<sladen> micahg: I have written to the Technical Board, requesting that they find a way of passing the partner ID through the User Agent, or another parameter (as Mozilla Corp do) such that CSE is not used as  poor-man's and technically inferior method merely to attempt to gain revenue-share/statistics
<sladen> micahg: not really, I say it go past when it was first filed and throught ("...that might blow up")
<sladen> s/say/saw/
<micahg> It was more than just revenue though
<sladen> micahg: attepting to gather statistics whilst breaking functionality such that people have to adapt and change their behaviour is self-defeating---we have a model for how to do such data collection *right* and it's called popcon
<micahg> ok, well, I just triage bugs...
<sladen> micahg: the data-set that is being collective will be useless, if little more than identicative because everyone is going to end up doing a search twice, or changing their front page, or disabling it
 * micahg is not the one to have this discussion with
<sladen> micahg: sorry, should have prefixed that with (IMHO)
<sladen> micahg: if there were any bugs that weren't only-solvable-by-reversion, I will have left those as separate
<sladen> it's a pity this didn't break 24 hours earlier when they were all still at the sprint
<micahg> what didn't break?
<micahg> the lwn article?
<sladen> s/break/the story hitting the frontpages/
<micahg> ah
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> ok, it's after 5AM
<micahg> I must get some sleep
<sladen> micahg: sleep well!
<micahg> thanks and nice to meet you
<micahg> and if you want to discuss specifics, you can chat with asac Mon morning European time
<BUGabundo> bom dia
<BUGabundo> asac: YOU BROKE NM
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> now more 3G for me with ppa trunk
<BUGabundo> network-manager:  Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090804t185522.4bab334-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> modemmanager:  Installed: 0.2.git.20090806t105932.354a4cb-0ubuntu2
<asac> hmmm ... multisearch got on slashdot ;) http://yro.slashdot.org/story/09/08/07/1521208/Ubuntus-New-Firefox-Is-Watching-You
<asac> ok i will be back in 4 hours ... getting some rest too now
<asac> fta: thx for the default transition ... just got asked for migrating my profile ;)
<asac> ok now out
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> missed him
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo> don't lauh
<BUGabundo> you chromium is having trouble restarting
<BUGabundo> I just lost an entire session
<BUGabundo> :\
<fta> file a bug
<fta> wfm
<BUGabundo> sure it works for me too
<BUGabundo> but at least once it failed , closed on it self after start up
<asac> ok back for a bit
<asac> then dinner ;)
<BUGabundo> dinner already asac?
<BUGabundo> its like 3pm
<asac> fta: seems jamie updated ia32libs ... and with the nspluginwrapper system lib flash seems to work
<asac> BUGabundo: well i had no lunch and breakfast ;)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<asac> i am down to one meal a day now
<asac> fta: we just need to drop atk-bridge
<fta> hm
<asac> fta: if you wanted to add more stuff, try again
<asac> its odd. i had the same fix on your ia32libs and that didnt work.
<fta> i'll have a look
<fta> what did he do?? just run the update script?
<asac> ENOCLUE
<asac> it was just broken similar to before
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ia32-libs/2.7ubuntu8
<asac> * SECURITY UPDATE: Refresh packages which pulls in recent NSS fixes
<asac> i would think he ran that script
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/nspluginwrapper/1.2.2-0ubuntu6
<asac> fta: he says he run update script. so it was really me messing up my system libs approach i guess
<asac> for nspluginwrapper
<asac> [jdstrand_(jamie@canonical-cloaked-98845F8F.austtx.dsl-w.verizon.net)] with ia32-libs-- yes. checked that the sources file in  the script was right, ran the update, built it, tested it
<fta> well, nspluginwrapper was broken for me too
<asac> ok out now ... taking a walk in the heat and getting lunch/dinner
<asac> fta: yes.
<asac> fta: but i had the system libs fix
<asac> its even committed what i had before
<asac> but not uploaded
<asac> as it didnt work for me
<fta> i don't understand then
<asac> today i redid it
<asac> thats why i say that apparently the nspluginwrapper system lib fix i previously made must have have a bug
<asac> so what we should do now is add the plugins link and remove atk-bridge from the ia32-libs
<asac> err gtk-20 plugins link i mean
<asac> ok bbi an hour
<cwillu> is it just me, or has firefox gotten dramatically slower with very large numbers of tabs open in the last couple releases?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: not that I know, but I have some script killing gmail and some input forms
<BUGabundo> can't seem to find what it is. though it was a addon but even with all disable it happens
<cwillu> really, setinterval and settimeout need to die and be replaced by something that doesn't allow a activity while the tab isn't displayed.  And comet needs to be nerfed in a similar fashion
<asac> BUGabundo: we have NM trunk now in archive
<BUGabundo> asac: ok
<asac> so no need to run ppa for now
<BUGabundo>  *** 0.8~a~git.20090804t185522.4bab334-0ubuntu1 0
<BUGabundo>      0.8~a~git.20090804t185522.4bab334-0ubuntu1~nmt1 0
<asac> ack
<BUGabundo> its using archive
<BUGabundo>  *** 0.2.git.20090806t105932.354a4cb-0ubuntu2 0
<BUGabundo>      0.2.git.20090806t105932.354a4cb-0ubuntu1~mm1 0
<BUGabundo> MM too
<asac> BUGabundo: downgrading modemmanager version to previous works?
<BUGabundo> but it broke 3G
<BUGabundo> can't connect
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> let me try
<asac> yeah check whether its NM or mm update that broke it
<fta> chromium-browser_3.0.198.0~svn20090809r22886.orig.tar.gz  (146 bytes)
<fta> pff
<fta> quantum compression ;)
<asac> lol
<fta> svn: Server sent unexpected return value (502 Bad Gateway) in response to OPTIONS request for 'http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src'
<asac> hmm ... transparent proxy`
<asac> ?
<asac> or just broken
<BUGabundo> dpkg: warning: downgrading modemmanager from 0.2.git.20090806t105932.354a4cb-0ubuntu2 to 0.2.git.20090806t105932.354a4cb-0ubuntu1~mm1.
<asac> no
<asac> tthe last version was far before
<asac> check for superseded builds in ppa
<asac> 20090806 -> same as in archive
<BUGabundo> hey you broke skype ?
<BUGabundo> $ skype
<BUGabundo> ALSA lib ../../src/conf.c:2700:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<BUGabundo> ALSA lib ../../../src/control/control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL hw:0
<BUGabundo> Aborted (core dumped)
<fta> asac, it's one of the european cache
<asac> BUGabundo: try to downgrade ia32-libs please
<BUGabundo> one thing at a time
<BUGabundo> now MM
<BUGabundo> checking my cache for old packages
<asac> BUGabundo: go to ppa ... select superseded (or obsolete not sure) builds and you can grab the .deb
<BUGabundo> got to use PPA
<BUGabundo> cache only has the two last deb s:(
<fta> asac, so, ff 3.5, good enough to go to karmic?
<asac> fta: havent verified it yet in depth
<asac> just noticed that it got migrated ;)
<asac> fta: did you check what happens with the firefox link if we upgrade/reinstall ffox 3.0 ?
<fta> hm, no
<asac> fta: why do you replace firefox-3.0-branding?
<asac> (firefox-3.5-branding)
<asac> hmm ok the .desktop file
<fta> [Fri 07 19:50] <fta>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package firefox-3.0-branding
<fta> yep
<asac> hmm. thats a problem for daily/backports
<asac> as it will just replace the 3.0 one and we cannot rename it in 3.0 to -3.0
<fta> eh?
<asac> fta: firefox-3.0 ships /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop
<asac> in karmic we can rename it to firefox-3.5 ... thats okj
<mac_v> asac: if firefox-3.5 replaces firefox , will version3.0 exist or be removed?
<asac> in the end it will be removed. but it shouldnt be necessarily be required
<asac> especially since we want to use the same packaging if possible in backports
<asac> like in our dailies: we just build .head
<mac_v> asac: apport bugs dont go through... :( sometimes even when firefox3.5 is open
<asac> yeah. i will add the band-aid soon
<mac_v> i temporarily make v3.0 the default and send the bugs
<asac> mac_v: it should always work if its open
<asac> i haven never seen the X bug at least
<asac> !info telepathy-butterfly
<ubottu> telepathy-butterfly (source: telepathy-butterfly): MSN connection manager for telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 228 kB
<mac_v> asac:  does work sometimes , but several times it doesnt
<asac> feels odd
<asac> but opening links always works ... e.g. from terminal with right click`
<asac> (if already open that is)
<asac> ?
<mac_v> yeah... all those work, with no problem , only apport has problems
<mac_v> asac: Bug #403581 , is partly fixed , when can we expect the button to be fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403581 in ubufox "restart required notification and button not shown in ffox 3.5" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403581
<asac> mac_v: its not fixed at all. the restart required notification would be in firefox and always would have a restart button
<asac> i hink you confuses it with the old update-notifier notification you get in tray
<asac> which is only there because of kde folks that dont have ubufox
<mac_v> asac: nope... fta fixed it
<mac_v> i got the prompt this time
<asac> fta uploaded ubufox? feels unlikely given that he doesnt use it ;)
<fta> no
<mac_v> not ubufox , firefox
<asac> mac_v: the notification the bug is about has nothing to do with firefox
<fta> i don't touch ubufox at all, i'm not even using it
<asac> mac_v: where did you see the notification. how did it look like?
<asac> was it a notificaiton in the system tray?
<asac> and a dialog that told you to restart?
<fta> i fixed the update-notifier thing
<asac> yes
<asac> thats not a bug
<asac> err it is ;)
<asac> but not the bug from above ;)
<mac_v> asac: my bug got unnecessarily marked as a dup of yours then!
<asac> fta: you think we can make the notification not display if ubufox is installed?
<asac> though to be proper it should only not happen if all users havent disabled it ;)
<asac> actually all user profiles currently active
<fta> asac, tough, in my case, it's installed, but disabled
<fta> i can't remove it because of ubuntu-desktop (iirc)
<asac> yeah. but do you care about that notification?
<mac_v> asac: your bug is about the tray notification?
<asac> mac_v: read what i wrote ;)=
<asac> its about ubufox notification that gets displayed in firefox itself
<asac> and has a restart button
<fta> asac, it's not that i care about it, it was there but broken. i fixed it. if it's no longer useful, it should be removed but that's another topic
<mac_v> oh... i never used ubufox.. i'm not even sure how that notification looks :(
<asac> fta: sure. just aking you if you think its ok to be removed
<asac> mac_v: then you cannot have a restart button
<asac> e.g. your bug is fixed
<fta> asac, ihmo, it's useful for the dailies, as you end-up with broken menus, xul/xml errors, and other bad things if you don't restart
<cwillu> silly question:  what does ubufox actually provide?
<asac> well. its useful for all ... problem is that its usually far to late to properly restart if you see it
<asac> which is why we do the ubufox restart
<mac_v> asac:  i'm confused... the update notifier did display a dialogue after update ,
<mac_v> but with only an OK button!
<asac> cwillu: ubuntu integration stuff:
<asac> 1. restart notification with button to restart firefox if you upgrade firefox
<asac> 2. ubuntu plugin finder database with all plugins available in ubuntu properly integrated
<asac> 3. plugin alternative selector that allows you to switch plugins if you have more than one installed for a mime-type ..
<asac> 4. plugin alternative selector also allows you to search for more plugins even if you already have one installed
<cwillu> ah, k
<asac> 5. extension integration -> a link in addons -> get extensions that opens a special ubuntu app-install window with all (or almost all) extensions in teh archive
<asac> ubuntu homepage by default
<asac> is 6
<asac> 7. also the report a bug and translation menu as well as release notes menu entry is hosted there
<asac> i think thats the main features ... could have missed one or another
<asac> 1. is certainly most important because otherwise upgrades bust your running firefox instances with you thinking firefox is broken
<mac_v> asac: i thought firefox does that on its own,
<asac> no
<cwillu> mac_v, unless you mean firefox's internal updater, which we don't use afaik
<asac> which we cannot use
<asac> i would love to integrate that with our packing system
<asac> but would require policykit integration and some work
<asac> also its non-trivial if you think about linux as a multi user system where the admin upgrades the packages
<asac> and you have multiple versions running for lots of userse
<asac> think about it
<asac> e.g. their updater is only working for single users installs
<mac_v> oh...
<asac> what you basically would need is that apt calls all firefox instances _before_ the upgrade ... and then firefox locks all UI that wasnt open yet
<asac> until you restart
<asac> once apt gets feedback that all UIs are locked you would continue with unpack etc.
<mac_v> asac: why not run the updates after firefox closes?
<asac> mac_v: think about it. you run apt-get dist-upgrade ... you cannot wait till all firefox instances are closed
<asac> 1st. users wont understand that
<asac> 2nd. if you have multi users systems admin would need to killall firefox
<asac> in order to install security issues
<cwillu> killall is scary
<asac> we really put a lot of thoughts into this one.
<mac_v> asac: just an idea > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana/UpdateIssues#Firefox%20Updates: , is this feasible?
<asac> so ubufox solution is best available for now
<micahg> ah, so should I undup mac_v's bug?
<asac> everything else would require serious upstream codes
<micahg> and leave a feature request for the tray?
<asac> micahg: yes. his bug is fixed
<asac> micahg: but soon we will remove that feature completely
<mac_v> micahg: mine is *not* for the tray..
<micahg> oh
<micahg> it's for inside FF
<micahg> then it's fixed like asac said :)
<asac> micahg: the ubufox is the one inside firefox
<mac_v> maybe it is a dup... i'm confused ... i have too many extensions everythins behaves different!
<asac> (my bug)
<asac> the tray notification never had a feature for restart
<micahg> asac: I just subscribe to ubufox bugs
<asac> it wasnt displayed until fta fixed it
<asac> (not in the archive yet)
<micahg> I noticed one about flashblock that could be causing most of the issues with flash
<asac> micahg: the flashblock bug is just that ubufox plugin finder alternative stays disabled if flashblock is used
<asac> shouldnt hurt anyone
<micahg> yes, but then if you have 2 flash plugins, flash borks
<asac> just no plugin finder for that ;)
<asac> micahg: yeah ... that could cause confusion. but in fact i think we should change the icon color
<asac> so people actually see it
<asac> i made a quick survey during sprint and most folks there didnt know the switcher existed
<Nafallo> what switcher?
<Nafallo> ;-)
<asac> since the icon is displayed when you are on a side with content i am sure that the switcher is just never seen ;)
<mac_v> asac: about the wiki idea , is it not feasible even with upstream work ?
<asac> Nafallo: go to a video.google.com thing
<Nafallo> asac: no. stop it. it was a troll :-)
<asac> Nafallo: with flashblock disabled and see the plugin icon at the lower right button in status bar
<asac> Nafallo: haha
<Nafallo> I use it extensively :-)
<asac> mac_v: even not with upstream work. upgrades must not hold because user does not confirm a dialog
<asac> mac_v: requirement is that users are safe even without running update on their own
<asac> and upgrades not run by the user itself must never wait for a user
<mac_v> oh... ok...
<asac> mac_v: one could make the dialog display and count down for 10 seconds. but that wouldnt help users that dont look at the screen at that point etc.,
<micahg> asac: I'm thinking bug 402796 might be an ubufox flashblock conflict
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402796 in firefox-3.0 "flash player not installing, utube and other video not playing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402796
<micahg> mac_v: if people are on slower connections, they might start and upgrade and go get lunch
<asac> really. we thought quite a lot of it and the behaviour i described hopefully will get implemented at some point ;)
<mac_v> my suggestion was because upgrades installing while FF was running just borks FF
<asac> but it requires a good amount of coding ... i hope karmic+1 can fix this issue for real :)
<mac_v> well something better needs to be done though
<cwillu> if people aren't slaves to their computers, if you're lucky they might start the upgrade and do something else.  Odds are they'll just do something else and skip that annoying "start the upgrade" bit :p
<mac_v> btw , why is everyone on Bug #402767  out for your blood specifically? AFAIK its not your decision alone
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch CSE breaks l18n+setfocus+images+cached+I'm feeling lucky functionality and "violates user trust"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<asac> mac_v: people just rant. most people ranting most loud i am sure are not even running karmic yet
<micahg> oh asac, I wanted to ask you about the dups for that bug
<micahg> did you want the cache links and i18n issues separate
<asac> i didnt want anything to get duped together
<micahg> thought so...
<asac> so those bugs dont get a huge amount of CCs
<micahg> I'll fix
<asac> but now its lost i think
<mac_v> hehe... i was just surprised it existed ,realized that it was there and just disabled it... i dont get the big fuss at all
<micahg> nah, it was 1 guy
<asac> micahg: its too late. all the dupes already brought the subscribers
<asac> so keep them
<asac> yeah. i think that had to come. so not a big deal
<micahg> ok
<asac> as long as we didnt do it, there is not much we can do :)
<asac> now they can talk to death there
<micahg> ok
<micahg> can we get back to other bugs now?
<asac> i will close it when we start to address things
<micahg> ok
<asac> and if people are unhappy that their aspect isnt fixed they need to open a new bug
<asac> thats how it is ;)
<micahg> do you think bug 402796 can be a flashblock -> ubufox conflict?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402796 in firefox-3.0 "flash player not installing, utube and other video not playing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402796
<asac> micahg: what is the problem? i see he has all plugins installed
<asac> and uses seamonkey?
<asac> for seamonkey he has to use the mozilla-flashplugin alternative
<asac> there is no ubufox
<micahg> I think he was just trying to get something that works
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29480233/Screenshot.png
<micahg> original report was firefox
<asac> what has that thing todo with it?
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe its the gnash automatic codec dialog
<asac> feels like a gst bug
<micahg> gnash isn't installed, swfdec-mozilla is
<asac> please subscribe mvo
<asac> and point him to the screenshot
<micahg> should I just commnet in the bug or tell him on irc?
<asac> maybe swfdec mozilla triggers that codec auto install thing now too
<asac> i think its a datapackage that probably doesnt point to the right gst code version
<asac> like app-install-data maybe
<asac> let me check
<micahg> for fear of returning to the forgotton subject: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugReportersStrike
<asac> i dont see anyone having signed that
<asac> i dont think its ok to create such a page on behalf of other community members
<micahg> +1
<asac> we should rename it to Vincenzo CianciasStrike
<micahg> SHould I do it?
<micahg> who's in charge of the wiki?
<asac> only if you want. i cannot change it because they will claim me acting against free speech or something
<micahg> well, let's let the wiki owner do it
<micahg> who would that be?
<asac> good question
<asac> noone owns the wiki afaik
<asac> its completely community driven
<micahg> admins?
<asac> well. admins like in server admins technically own it, but not political. not sure if there is
<asac> a ubuntu team that officially owns it
<asac> most likeyl ubuntu-doc
<asac> but i think anyone can do that
<asac> one could also send him a mail and ask him to do that ;)
<fta> $ xpath -q -e '//RDF:Description[@RDF:about="urn:mozilla:item:ubufox@ubuntu.com"]/@NS1:userDisabled'  ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/extensions.rdf
<fta>  NS1:userDisabled="true"
<fta> hm, doesn't work on my other boxes.
<asac> fta: that could work. but we also should check if the profile has a lock file
<asac> e.g. that means that its running
<fta> and it's tough to locate the right profile
<asac> fta: rdf has two variants
<fta> migrated or not, etc..
<asac> checkout the expressions i have in xpi.mk
<asac> fta: maybe there is the current version somewhere in the profile?
<asac> fta: otherwise i guess itw ould be ok to show it regardless of what version is running
<asac> fta: for the variants: simply speaking in rdf you can have attributes or subelements
<asac> so it could be
<asac> <RDF:Description RDF:about="...">
<asac> or <RDF:Description>
<asac>   <RDF:about>
<asac> same for the user Disabled
<asac> also xpath sucks at namespaces
<micahg> asac: what do you think of comments 10-13 in bug 338785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338785 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] Update to Firefox causes errors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338785
<asac> i would hope @about should work regardless of the namespace
<fta> DisplayIf is a one line shell command :P
<asac> fta: yes ;)
<asac> fta: we need a helper i guess :)
<fta> i guess it means a wrapper
<fta> yep
<asac> and do a if [... ] ...
<asac> or the helper would need to be shipped in update-notifier
<asac> which would be ok i guess
<fta> why?
<asac> forget it
<asac> stupid thought ;)
<fta> ok
<asac> i thought it was needed during pre... stuff
<micahg> asac: ^^^ re bug
<asac> micahg: yes. thats because they didnt restart
<micahg> but he said he restarted with no effect
<asac> micahg: he said rebooting helped
<micahg> could that just be all the processes didn't end?
<micahg> yeah
<asac> micahg: ususally users dont know that they didnt restart
<micahg> that's what I thought
<asac> they close it using the windo w borders
<micahg> just wanted to make sure it wasn't a new bug
<asac> and firefox window goes away
<asac> but firefox process still running
<asac> thats one main symptom of this painful issue
<micahg> ok
<micahg> should I reply?
<asac> so i always ask when such a bug happens: "relogin to X"
<asac> this means: -> not restarted
<asac> no.
<asac> you cannot help all
<asac> you could confirm that he is seeing this issue and that its known if you want
<asac> micahg: i added workaround information now
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks
<asac> also updated upstream bug
<asac> mozilla bug 427028
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 427028 in Application Update "firefox lacks hooks to properly upgrade through packging system (Was: After upgrade in ubuntu address bar sometimes triggers "ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!" instead of loading URL)" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=427028
<micahg> have you seen bug 397707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397707 in alien "Please sync alien 8.78 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397707
<micahg> oops
<micahg> bug 397907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397907 in firefox-3.5 "Something wrong with the security function in Shiretoko (Firefox 3.5). (dup-of: 404827)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404827 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox doesn't warn about Attack Sites!?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404827
<micahg> is there a special section of bmo for web page issues?
<mac_v> asac: micahg hehe... > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugReportersStrike
<mac_v> lol
<micahg> mac_v: I posted it an hour ago here and it's not really funny, sad, that's what it is
<mac_v> i dont get it why he's sooooo pissed off!
<micahg> oh, asac, where do translation requests go?
<micahg> bug 339326
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339326 in firefox-3.0 "some parts of Firefox are not localized" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339326
<BUGabundo> I'm lost
<BUGabundo> asac: where do I find the superseed packages of MM?
<asac> micahg: thats an upstream bug
<asac> micahg: the dialogs do not honour system LANG unfortunately
<micahg> ok, upstream produces the language packs and we import them?
<asac> micahg: its not an u0pstream language pack bug
<micahg> oh, it's just an upstream bug
<micahg> ok
<asac> its a upstream bug that those dialogs are not translated if your use matchOS preference
<asac> like we do
<asac> upstream builds only work for the "language" builds
<asac> but not if you install xpi and export LANG=lang
<asac> micahg: there is one ... search for matchOS
<BUGabundo> asac: where do I find the superseed packages of MM?
<asac> there should be a bug upstream already
<asac> BUGabundo: there is a drop down choice thing ... that says "current"
<micahg> ok, in general though, what do I do with translation requests?
<asac> micahg: if its about new translations from upstream that we dont have yet, assign to langpack-o-matic
<asac> thats a project though
<asac> micahg: so better add a lgnpack-o-matic task
<micahg> asac: mozilla bug 331779?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 331779 in Internationalization "Please enable intl.locale.matchOS by default" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331779
<asac> micahg: if its a general translation bug for translations imported from rosetta, i am not sure.
<asac> micahg: that probably touches the bug
<asac> but isnt the bug itswewlf
<asac> micahg: there should be others
<asac> mozilla bug 203035
<asac> maybe
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 203035 in pt-BR / Brazilian "Using translation XPI cause some problems (Keys, functionality...)" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=203035
<asac> seems its not the same
<micahg> the one I found was accepted
<asac> thats a general bug
<asac> which probably got denied landing because of the bug we talk about
<micahg> This is all I saw by searching for matchOS https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__open__&content=matchOS
<asac> yes. so it probably doesnt have that in summary ;)
<asac> or there is no bug
<asac> let me check if we can use that one for our bug
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: i think its ok to link the bugs
<micahg> ok
<asac> maybe searching for "system locale" gives better buts
<asac> bugs
<BUGabundo> I'm blind. I don't see it asac
<asac> mozilla bug 503611
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 503611 in General "Allow run-time locale switching (to the system locale)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503611
<asac> BUGabundo: Package name contains:
<asac> search for that
<asac> there is published
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+files/modemmanager_0.2.git6.869c69e22-0ubuntu~mm1~jaunty_amd64.deb
<asac> or
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk/+files/modemmanager_0.2.git6.869c69e22-0ubuntu~mm1~jaunty_i386.deb
<asac> (last is 32-bit)
<asac> mozilla bug 503611
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 503611 in General "Allow run-time locale switching (to the system locale)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503611
<asac> mozilla bug 97791
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 97791 in General "[deployment]Use system/desktop locale as default for langpack selection" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97791
<asac> ok thats mozilla  Bug 44070
<asac> and its fixed
<asac> ;)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 44070 in Internationalization "[deployment]Match browser's default locale/region to OS's default" [Major,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44070
<asac> seems thats the one that brought us matchOS
<asac> micahg: so i think mozilla bug 503611 is the right one
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 503611 in General "Allow run-time locale switching (to the system locale)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503611
<asac> which is fennec
<asac> darn ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: dpkg: warning: downgrading modemmanager from 0.2.git.20090806t105932.354a4cb-0ubuntu1~mm1 to 0.2.git6.869c69e22-0ubuntu~mm1~jaunty.
 * BUGabundo wonders if fennec runs on Android
<BUGabundo> asac: jaunty????
<BUGabundo> I'm KARMIC
<BUGabundo> lolo
<asac> BUGabundo: https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk?field.name_filter=modem&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=karmic
<asac> 0.2.git6.869c69e22-0ubuntu~mm1
<asac> i think the jaunty one should work on karmic too ;)
<BUGabundo> dokg did not complain
<BUGabundo> asac:        modemmanager_0.2.git.20090805t170359.2d194a5-0ubuntu1~mm1_amd64.deb          (159.7 KiB)
<BUGabundo> this one?
<asac> BUGabundo: please read what i wrote
<asac> 20:12 < asac> 0.2.git6.869c69e22-0ubuntu~mm1
<BUGabundo> ok
 * BUGabundo mentalnote: over sleeping is bad
<asac> haha
<BUGabundo> will test latter
<BUGabundo> asac: yesterday I slep 4h
<BUGabundo> tonigh I did 11h
<BUGabundo> my brain is all mess up
<BUGabundo> I blame the android
<asac> "At Wednesday’s Delivery Meeting we talked about how the mozilla-1.9.2 branch would likely be cut early next week, and how we could help users running older, insecure versions of Adobe Flash update themselves to the latest version."
<asac> fta: ^^ ;)
<asac> http://beltzner.ca/mike/2009/08/07/firefox-team-weekly-roundups-planning-sprinting-and-reporting/
<asac> i think i already talked about that a few days ago
<asac> mozilla  Bug 506125
<asac> mozilla Bug 506125
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 506125 in JavaScript Engine "Experiment with memory-pressure-based GC scheduler" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506125
<BUGabundo> $ chromium-browser
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<BUGabundo> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiogconf.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<BUGabundo> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiogconf.so
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<BUGabundo> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<BUGabundo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> fta ^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> seems I'm toooooo fast for chromium
<BUGabundo> it can't take some one who opens 10 tabs <1s
<BUGabundo> :(
<asac> those shouldnt be a problem for chromium iself
<asac> BUGabundo: try disabling plugins
 * BUGabundo goes to BTS
<BUGabundo> what plugins?
<BUGabundo> i never enabled any on chromium
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Debug
<BUGabundo> unless it now also does stuff on it own
<asac> BUGabundo: /etc/chromium-browser/default ?
<asac> nothing set there?
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> CHROMIUM_FLAGS=""
<fta> asac, -g dumps the env so it's in the bug report ;)
<BUGabundo> # /usr/bin/chromium-browser
<BUGabundo> nohting else
<asac> good
<BUGabundo> isntalling dgb packages
<asac> fta: how would enabling plugins work?
<BUGabundo> After this operation, 314MB of additional disk space will be used.
<BUGabundo> na na na
<BUGabundo> toooo heavy
<BUGabundo> lolol
<asac> there were a few at sprint that had random crashes on startup with plugins and i told them to disable plugins and it helped
<asac> (remembered that you said its stil unstable)
<fta> that's why you need to file bugs, or star existing bugs to raise their priorities
<asac> you said it was known and worked on
<asac> i dont even know how to enable plugins
<fta> it's in the startup page
<asac> you should add a comment to default ;)
<asac> aka example
<asac> fta: so i think we need to dpkg-divert the firefox.desktop thing
<asac> with that things look good
<fta> well, no. upstream will make it default and drop the flag once it's ready. so users who *really* want it have to add it manually.. and think about the side effects
<asac> i reinstalled 3.0 and it didnt replace the thing at least
<fta> there are tons of similar flags to enough unfinished stuff
<asac> fta: i think most users that look in default match that description ;)
<asac> but ok
<asac> so i guess filing bugs on not enabled/finished features is actually the wrong thing
<BUGabundo> I like those tabs that just say "TODO"
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> very helpful
<fta> my -testsuite is unusable in its current form, too many crashes in fakeroot lib, maybe i should just give up and drop it
<BUGabundo> [61:62:32830675009:ERROR:/build/buildd/chromium-browser-3.0.198.0~svn20090808r22864/build-tree/src/ipc/ipc_channel_posix.cc(649)] pipe error on 9: Broken pipe
<BUGabundo> [9119:9124:33048622077:ERROR:/build/buildd/chromium-browser-3.0.198.0~svn20090808r22864/build-tree/src/net/socket/ssl_client_socket_nss.cc(720)] handshake failed; NSS error code -5938, net_error -107
<BUGabundo> (no debugging symbols found)
<BUGabundo> should I worriy?
<BUGabundo> [9119:9119:31942600122:ERROR:/build/buildd/chromium-browser-3.0.198.0~svn20090808r22864/build-tree/src/chrome/browser/profile.cc(919)] Not implemented reached in void ProfileImpl::CreatePasswordStore()
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<BUGabundo> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiogconf.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<BUGabundo> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiogconf.so
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<BUGabundo> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<fta> debugging ia32 nss on amd64 is a pain
<fta> i hope to shift to real x64 chromium in a few days
<asac> fta: the crashes dont happen without fakeroot?
<fta> no
<asac> then its a valid testcase crash i would think
<fta> debian 533456
<ubottu> Debian bug 533456 in fakeroot "fakeroot crashes in fts_read()" [Unknown,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/533456
<asac> fta: are you building with symbolic-functions?
<asac> not that it matters much
<asac> ... just curious for now
<fta> hm, oh, it stopped crashing
<asac> well. it could be thgat you are lucky and the pointer is defaulted to 0
<asac> and not the 0x2fd thing you saw
<asac> (sorry if the number was wrong)
<fta> right i remember, they dropped fts_*() because it doesn't support large files
<fta> but there are many failing tests http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30059384/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.chromium-browser_3.0.198.0~svn20090808r22864-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> some i should disable
<asac> fta: what does upstream say about hose failing?
<asac> are they ok? or doesnt that happen for them?
<fta> well, some tests fail for me because of the jailed builders, or missing fonts
<asac> fta: did you nail down what features you would need from builders?
<asac> often builders can get those
<asac> its just that first everything that isnt obvious gets disabled
<fta> shared mem, for the StatTable:: tests
<asac> hmm. not sure if there would be secuirty implications
<asac> maybe file a bug.
<BUGabundo> so no reply to me?
<BUGabundo> guess it doesn't mind then
<asac> about what?
<BUGabundo> asac: scroll back to (07:58:01 PM)
<BUGabundo> now its (08:22:06 PM)
<asac> BUGabundo: fta said you are supposed to file a bug iirc
<fta> or look for an existing one
<ripps> fta: I'm creating a metapackage to built with the ppascript, how do I specify what the version is on the archive if there is no orig.tar.gz?
<ripps> Should I even have an get-orig-source in the rules, or what?
<ripps> I want to the bzr revison of the debian packaging to be in the packages version string.
<fta> ripps, i don't understand. is that meta package alone? why not put it in one of your existing source package?
<fta> asac, -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta  79197706 2009-08-09 20:01 chromium-browser_3.0.198.0~svn20090809r22886.orig.tar.gz
<ripps> fta: hmm.... I suppose I could.
<BUGabundo> asac: are we going with gnome-bluetooth????
<BUGabundo> fta gdb of chromium just bafled
<BUGabundo> now what?
<BUGabundo> bt full does nothing
<BUGabundo> [8:9:40907950730:ERROR:/build/buildd/chromium-browser-3.0.198.0~svn20090808r22864/build-tree/src/ipc/ipc_channel_posix.cc(420)] pipe error (9): Connection reset by peer
<asac> fta: what did you drop?
<asac> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> asac: yes to what? marry me ?
<BUGabundo> oh bt
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> were we going with blueman 3 weeks ago???
<BUGabundo> and now its broken too .((
<BUGabundo> let me change it then
<asac> yeah bt
<asac> gnome
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> just spammed it to the µblog world
<BUGabundo> and on +1
<fta> asac, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/revision/273
<BUGabundo> asac: so what packages do I need to change?? #bt
<BUGabundo> fta: for future record : how do I debug chromium crashs?
<BUGabundo> asac: gnome-bluetooth enough ?
<fta> BUGabundo, try with --single-process
<BUGabundo> now I have it running again :(
<fta> asac, o3d and native_client will come back at some point, as they want them native (i.e. not as plugins)
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 162M 2009-08-09 17:35 o3d_0.1.41.0~svn20090808r22872.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta  76M 2009-08-09 20:01 chromium-browser_3.0.198.0~svn20090809r22886.orig.tar.gz
<asac> BUGabundo: install gnome-bluetooth
<asac> thats it
<asac> it will remove blueman etc.
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> already did
<BUGabundo> but sometimes some applets are forgoton
<asac> ah
<asac> hmm. not sure
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> i guess restarting X would start it
<BUGabundo> if you aren't, I most sure aint
<BUGabundo> I'll try that tomorrow
<BUGabundo> dotn want to log out now
<fta> BUGabundo, did it work?
<BUGabundo> fta: after the trace, I just quited it and restart the browser
<BUGabundo> next time I'll run it on single process fta
<fta> i've updated the debug page
<BUGabundo> fta: link?
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Debug
<BUGabundo> bookmarke
<BUGabundo> (gdb) backtrace
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> bt full didn't work
<fta> bt f ?
<BUGabundo> well that's what I usually use to get the trace
<BUGabundo> backtrace full
<BUGabundo> shorthand. gotta love lazy devs and their shortcuts
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/firefox-jerky-scrollbar.ogv
<asac> regression window?`
<fta> it's not new
<asac> guess have to wait for next daily
<asac> hmm. did i drop the autoreg patch?
<asac> seems it was dropped after upstream applied something
<dolske> is there a launchpad (or other web link) to the source for this multisearch thing that was on Slashdot?
 * dolske is just curious
<asac> dolske: there is this: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/162-What-is-this-Multisearch-thing-in-my-Firefox-about.html
<dolske> yeah, I just wanted to see the actual source. sounds like some fud going around.
<asac> let me pack it
<asac> dolske: i guess folks complained to you?
<fta> !info harfbuzz
<ubottu> Package harfbuzz does not exist in karmic
<dolske> nope, just saw a link to Slashdot and was curious what it actaually did.
<asac> dolske: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/multisearch.tgz
<asac> dolske: just adds google custom search to all four places ... as we wanted to know how many searches are run from where
<asac> also we wanted to know about missing features in custom search in general
 * BUGabundo is free. 50% searchs are ran inside pidgin LOL
<fta> http://twitter.com/marcusvbp/statuses/3191495964 grrr
<BUGabundo> lolol
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-09
<DanaG> Argh! Stupid appmenu keeps crashing Firefox every second time I try to download a file!
<DanaG>    from /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<DanaG> Download file.  It works.  Download another file: crash.
<DanaG> Restart firefox.  Try to download that second file again... it works.
<DanaG> Download a third file... crash.
<DanaG> Fixed it by removing appmenu-gtk.
<DanaG> Still doesn't follow 301, though!
<bobby> FF4 is still crashing at startup :(
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you think we need the transitional xulrunner-1.9.3* packages in xulrunner-2.0? shouldn't we just rely on applications to pull in the new version by depending on it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, we don't need them anymore, that was more for the FF4 transition
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, i'll drop those then
<chrisccoulson> i think i've finished making changes to lp:firefox now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I pushed tb to my PPA and it still doesn't work (installing), I'll try without the apt-pinning later tonight
<chrisccoulson> oh, is that for the TB locales?
<chrisccoulson> i'm still unsure about what we're going to do with thunderbird for pre-lucid releases
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, TB+locales
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought we were going to migrate to 3.1.2 once MOzilla does their major update
<chrisccoulson> micahg - on all releases?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's what I thought we discussed, maybe that was just what upstream proposed and we never agreed on it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think upstream proposed that IIRC
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, what do you think?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you look in to how much work would be involved to support TB2.0.0.x by backporting security fixes?
<micahg> maybe we should wait for 3.1.3 in case there are issues with the major update
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I tried, but the problem is that upstream doesn't publish the patches they use for security issues
<jdstrand> it was my understanding that we will be required to move to a supported version of tbird when they no longer officially support what we have
<jdstrand> I was not in on the decision process for tbird though
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, we can do that, but we haven't made a decision just yet
<jdstrand> (I kinda viewed the firefox transition as the 'mozilla transition', but may have read to omuch into it)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also they said it would be difficult
<chrisccoulson> i think asac suggested backporting security fixes, but it seems like that's going to be more work to do that
<jdstrand> I do know that if migrating, 2.0 should go to 3.1 due to some migration fixes that 3.0 caused... other than that, I don't have an opinion
<chrisccoulson> especially seeing as we'll be doing it for 1 more year ;)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, mozilla are only upgrading 2.0 users to 3.1
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, he did, but I don't even know what exactly qualifies as major enough
<jdstrand> I would probably prefer just to backport the fixes, but as I'm not the one doing the updates, I probably shouldn't get a vote :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: they're also planning on pushing 3.0.x to 3.1.x and EOLing that too
<jdstrand> but to backport, we need someone to have full access to the security bugs, like asac did
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we should get the lucid update ready as well. i can help out with that if you need me to
<jdstrand> mozilla doesn't like to give that out to just anyway, so it would probably need to be just our mozilla maintainer (ie chrisccoulson)
<jdstrand> s/anyway/anyone/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure who to ask about that. perhaps asac would be able to help ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it shouldn't be hard, but I think we should wait for 3.1.3 for Lucid in case there are issues
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't mind too much, but i think we should at least aim to get it in to the PPA asap, so we can fix our own problems with the packaging too
<chrisccoulson> we can still hold off until 3.1.3 to publish the update
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, as soon as I have it in Maverick, we'll need to publish tb-locales and enigmail as well
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> there aren't many TB extensions in lucid are there?
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and build a list in a minute
<micahg> just 1 I think, the bugmail extension
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think we dropped most of them because they depended on icedove
<chrisccoulson> which was probably a good idea ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i just got an ACK on the translation merge request, so i'll merge it now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, there are 2 others in bugs, 1 for vietnamese and 1 for chinese if you're doing a FF upload, I'll take care of the TB chinese one
<chrisccoulson> micahg - sure, no problem
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder why my Firefox still fails at handling "moved permanently".
<DanaG> Also odd: it's not broken in safe-mode.
<DanaG> YEt, it IS broken in normal mode with all addons disabled!
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 (Now in Mozilla Daily PPA) Coming to Maverick This Week | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW |
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I'm testing the update 3.0.x to 3.1.x in Lucid, so we'll get double test coverage on that
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, that's good
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you know why we use a versioned directory for firefox installs? i'm trying to think of how we can stop firefox breaking during upgrades
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's the way upstream does it AFAIK, let me find the bug where we were thinking to work around it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that would be useful. i see that debian use a non-versioned directory for their iceweasel package
<micahg> can't find the bug, the idea was that we have a firefox-real which is a symlink to the proper binary, but I don't remember how that helped
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, it is just bugmail and enigmail that we need to update in lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: problem is enigmail won't work w/seamonkey
<micahg> and neither will lightning when I make it
<chrisccoulson> i'm not concerned about lightning, seeing as we don't ship it at all in lucid right now
<chrisccoulson> enigmail is more of a problem, but the priority is making sure it carries on working in thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> if it stops working in seamonkey, then we can probably release note that
<chrisccoulson> will it work again in SM2.1?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the next version should, SM2.1, FF4.0, and TB3.3(?4.0) will be based on xul-2.0
<BUGabundo> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=50678 fixed in chromium so HTML5 is back
<bobby> When's the next FF4 update?
<micahg> bobby: works as of last night
<micahg> another 7-8 hrs
<micahg> bobby: what chipset?
<micahg> lpia will be tonight
<bobby> No clue, all I know is that it crashes on startup.
<micahg> bobby: what version do you have?
<bobby> FF? 4.0b4pre... Last nights build
<micahg> bobby: you have the full version?
<bobby> Yup
<micahg> bobby: ?
<bobby> I have no idea, it starts up, and before I see my homepage, it just crashes.
<micahg> bobby: dpkg -l | grep firefox-4.0
<chrisccoulson> bobby, have you tried getting a backtrace? or starting with a fresh profile?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: my guess is that it's an old version
<bobby> Well, I un-installed it last night, along with XULrunner 2.0
<bobby> Here:
<bobby> ii  firefox-4.0                           4.0~b4~hg20100809r49183+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<bobby> ii  firefox-4.0-branding                  4.0~b4~hg20100809r49183+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  Package that ships the firefox branding
<bobby> ii  firefox-4.0-gnome-support             4.0~b4~hg20100809r49183+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  Support for GNOME in Mozilla Firefox
<micahg> it's maverick :P
<bobby> And, what's wrong with maverick? Didn't work in Lucid either...
<micahg> bobby: wfm in lucid
<bobby> Well, I upgraded on... Friday, and it didn't work before I upgraded
<micahg> appmenu seems to be breaking maverick from what I've seen
<chrisccoulson> could you get a backtrace bobby? else, there's not much anybody can do
<micahg> but chrisccoulson would know better
<chrisccoulson> yeah, appmenu-gtk still causes us a problem in FF4.0
<micahg> the only think I know that's wrong with the current dailies is lpia
<micahg> and that's fix committed
<bobby> ah too bad... I can give you the crash report info If you need
<chrisccoulson> bobby - a backtrace please, there's not much we can do with the crash report info
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's not pushing crashes up to mozilla yet?
<bobby> No it is
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's enabled, but there are no symbols on the server yet for various reasons
<micahg> chrisccoulson: understood :)
<chrisccoulson> 1 being that i can't get SSH access from the datacenter, so i'm blocked on a RT with our IS dept
<chrisccoulson> and 2 being that the SSH key from my laptop no longer works ;)
<chrisccoulson> and the person i need to speak to at mozilla hasn't been around today :/
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm a bit stuck
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-10
<DanaG> Error: [Exception... "'JavaScript component does not have a method named: "asyncOnChannelRedirect"' when calling method: [nsIChannelEventSink::asyncOnChannelRedirect]"  nsresult: "0x80570030 (NS_ERROR_XPC_JSOBJECT_HAS_NO_FUNCTION_NAMED)"  location: "<unknown>"  data: no]
<DanaG> Happens even with all extensions disabled... but doesn't happen in safe mode.
<micahg> DanaG: where?
<DanaG> On any site that is a 302 "found", or such.
<DanaG> http://phoronix.com shows:
<DanaG>  Moved Permanently The document has moved here.
<micahg> wfm
<micahg> you must have a bad addon/extension installed
<micahg> in 4.0 or 3.6.9?
<DanaG> Happens even with all extensions disabled!~
<DanaG> 4.0.
<micahg> try a new profile
<DanaG> DOesn't happen in safe-mode, though.
<DanaG> Weird... removing prefs.js fixed it.
<DanaG> Okay, it must be one extension... I removed prefs.js and then disabled all extensions, and it's un-broken...
<DanaG> Wow, it's Adblock Plus doing it!
<DanaG> I never would've guessed that.
<DanaG> https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=23092
<ubot2> www.mozdev.org bug 23092 in Core "Mozilla's Bug 546606 - Make redirect API async breaks Adblock Plus 1.3a.20100726" [Major,New]
<DanaG> ARGH! The same profile that works fine on ext4, is broken on ntfs!
<DanaG> no, wait, now it's broken on ext4, too.
<DanaG> Ah, it's LastPass breaking it now.
<DanaG> ... and ubufox.
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi bdrung
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i saw that xul-ext-moz-gnome-pm entered the archive. the name xul-ext-moz-gnome-pm is ugly
<chrisccoulson> i'm open to suggestions for a better name ;)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: first -moz- should be dropped (that's why we have xul-ext)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: what does pm stand for?
<chrisccoulson> power management
<bdrung> i am unsure if xul-ext-gnome-power-management is better than xul-ext-gnome-pm
<bdrung> but -moz- has to go
<chrisccoulson> feel free to change it
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: do you mind changing from cdbs to dh 7?
<chrisccoulson> no, i don't mind
<bdrung> k, then i will do these two things
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bdrung> any plans for getting it into debian?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: do we have a branch for ubufox?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, i'm not sure about ubufox
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i have to update the maintainer for moz-gnome-pm
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: moz-gnome-pm 0.1.1-0ubuntu2 uploaded
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, thanks
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: any plans for getting it into debian?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - not yet. are they using FF3.6 yet? it doesn't work with FF3.5...
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: FF3.5 for squeeze, FF3.6 will be uploaded to unstable after the release
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: FF 3.6 is in experimental
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: so you can bring it into experimental and sync it from there
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i could do
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: probably only one change is required: change the description from Firefox to Iceweasel/Firefox
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's ok
<chrisccoulson> asac - you there?
<asac> no
<asac> :-P
<asac> chrisccoulson: ?
<chrisccoulson> hi asac :)
<chrisccoulson> did you see any of the scrollback from yesterday?
<asac> i have bad connection today, so dont assume i can read anything
<asac> nope
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. 1 second
<chrisccoulson> asac - it might be best to just look at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/09/%23ubuntu-mozillateam.txt rather than me copying in the conversation
<chrisccoulson> (talking about what to do with TB2.0.0.x)
<asac> what time?
<chrisccoulson> asac - 17:29
<asac> tbird 2 to 3 update feels crazy ... not without reviewing all bugs filed after lucid at least
<asac> i assumed backports for issues that affect mailnews/ and leaving alone js etc.
<chrisccoulson> asac - i think the issue is that we don't have access to that information
<asac> to what information?
<chrisccoulson> asac - [17:38] <jdstrand> but to backport, we need someone to have full access to the security bugs, like asac did
<asac> i can CC you on all bugs you need
<asac> you can spot the MFSAs that are close and i can CC you on the bugs
<asac> also we can ask tsk to CC you maybe if a security issue is raised
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't mind doing that then
<asac> so for now i would suggest to go through all MFSAs published for the tbird release
<asac> give me urls to bugs you want to be CCed on
<asac> once you post a few backports we can probably get you access to the bugs
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: MagicFab has questions about tbird 3.1 in lucid ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi MagicFab
<MagicFab> hi chrisccoulson
<MagicFab> wow tx for the intro asac :)
<MagicFab> Just two "quickies"... I am wondering if it's worth using ubuntuzilla to have a 3.1 TB in Ubuntu or if it's best to "wait" for an official backport - much like what's happened with FF
<chrisccoulson> MagicFab, i'd wait for the official backport, which is going to happen quite soon
<MagicFab> and second question, will there ever be official 64-bits ? I can't see a reason not to - I am just curious as I get requests for it (and personally use it)
<chrisccoulson> and i would advise against using ubuntuzilla - they're currently the cause of a lot of bug reports in ubuntu for breaking our firefox package ;)
<MagicFab> chrisccoulson, I know, unfortunately it's the easiest way to *try* TB 3.1.
<chrisccoulson> MagicFab, the version we ship is built for the proper architectures already, so we have 64-bit version
<MagicFab> the other options is installing a nightly via the PPA and freezing it (or at least no updating every day)
<chrisccoulson> we're looking to upgrade lucid users to TB3.1.3, which is currently scheduled for 7th september
<chrisccoulson> but, i'd expect us to actually stage the update in the security PPA some time before that (maybe within the next week or so)
<MagicFab> ah! those dates make this conversation very limited in time :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg is currently working on the TB3.1 update, which will be in maverick fairly soon. he's already testing it on lucid, so the time between it going in to maverick and appearing in the security PPA is likely to be quite small
<MagicFab> I just don't see 64-bit builds (other than community) for 3.1 in Linux right now. Where should I look ?
<bdrung> asac, chrisccoulson: will you sponsor bug #123713 or can i take this one?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 123713 in ubufox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "package description needs rewrite [ubufox] (affects: 3) (dups: 4) (heat: 44)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123713
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there aren't any "official" mozilla distributed 64-bit builds
<asac> bdrung: i dont care about package description ;) ... if there is a good package description thats fine to push forward
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was waiting until we had something more substantial to upload ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, i don't suppose it matters with ubufox, with it being quite small
<bdrung> asac, chrisccoulson: i want to do the rename to xul-ext-ubufox
<asac> go ahead
<asac> and push to debian ;) ... lol
<bdrung> asac: you have to sponsor the debian upload :P
<asac> oh ... hmm. i think we can skip that ;)
<chrisccoulson> on the topic of ubuntuzilla, asac, is there anything i should do when we have lots of users installing third-party packages that are breaking our ubuntu installs?
<asac> defox ;)
<chrisccoulson> it seems that ubuntuzilla is popular, but they do crazy things like dpkg-divert /usr/bin/firefox, which breaks our maintainer scripts
<bdrung> what's ubuntuzilla?
<asac> chrisccoulson: not sure what we can do. we have to make a blog post that shows up first on google if you search for ubnutuzilla
<chrisccoulson> and is a frequent cause of bug reports :/
<asac> that tells them to not use ubuntuzilla.... ubuntuzilla is a pita since i started to work on this
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i'm finding it to be a pita too ;)
<asac> we could package firefox 32-bit for amd64 to remove some of its traction
<chrisccoulson> multi-arch :)
<asac> i even sent the author a mail asking him to stop doing ubuntuzilla ... but he didnt like that
<chrisccoulson> oh, i was going to ask you if you'd already tried to make contact with them
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i shouldn't send him an e-mail then ;)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: isn't there a ppa that could be used instead?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, yeah, the firefox and thunderbird stable PPA's
<asac> chrisccoulson: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=251
<chrisccoulson> they're basically re-distributing the mozilla binaries in a deb package, but they trample on our install
<asac> we should put a sticky note there
 * MagicFab reads the backlog
<asac> that ubuntu devs discourage use of ubuntuzilla
<asac> we can also add an aport hook that prevents filing bugs if ubuntuzilla is anywhere detected
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that might be the way to do it
<asac> so the sourceforge page refers to ubuntu forums as their official support forums
<asac> we have to get in contact with him and tell him that he must not do that
<asac> let me ping jdong
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<MagicFab> chrisccoulson, asac I initially relied on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion - if ubuntuzilla is "not good" it should be clear on those two resources
<MagicFab> asac, +1 on the apport hook (or else).
<bdrung> asac: can i discard ~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu and can we use lp:ubuntu/ubufox instead?
<asac> bdrung: sure. i dont care about the packaging branch. if you have powers, mark it as abandoned
<asac> (not delete to be nice)
<MagicFab> chrisccoulson, asac so if I understand this correctly sometime during the next 2-3 weeks ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable will have 3.1 ?
<MagicFab> and using that would also let anyone file bugs appropriately
<chrisccoulson> MagicFab, yeah. and hopefully, but sept 7th, all lucid users will get it as a security update too
<bdrung> asac: i have the power
<asac> cool
<asac> abandoned or superseded i think doesnt matter
<asac> choose whatever you think is more suitable
<asac> bdrung: but you keep the source package ubufox?
<chrisccoulson> s/but/by/
<chrisccoulson> i should read my messages before i press return ;)
<bdrung> asac: yes, just renaming the binary one
<bdrung> asac: is superseded an option?
<asac> bdrung: not sure ... go to edit branch and check ;)
<asac> whatever is there that makes this branch go away from active list without deleting it entirely is fine
<ejat> hi .. all .. just wondering how do i put firefox bookmark in livecd? is it in places.sqlite ?
<micahg> MagicFab: the daily PPA has 3.1 as thunderbird-3.1
<chrisccoulson> ejat - no
<chrisccoulson> you can add it to /etc/firefox/profile/bookmarks.html
<MagicFab> micahg, I know - but I'd rather not use dailies
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you see the discussion earlier about tb2.0 ?
<micahg> MagicFab: ok, well, I'll send out a notice to the mozilla team list as soon as it's in maverick
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, you want to try to do the backports?
<MagicFab> I'll keep an eye on it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i think so. there are other issues with updating to 3.1, such as, what we do with sunbird....
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, last sunbird release was on 1.9.1 branch
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, so, presumably we'd have to drop it if we wanted lightning to carry on working woudn't we?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: re 3.1.2 upgrade, so the 3rd solution in aptitude had it right, but what to I do to make sure regular users can get it w/out isssue, just run update-manager and see if the proper upgrades are presented?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you should test it in update-manager normally
<chrisccoulson> although, if apt-get upgrade doesn't go smoothly, then it's likely that update-manager will offer a partial upgrade
<chrisccoulson> i can take a look if there are still upgrade issues though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, FF 4.0 daily amd64 broke due to one of the rules changes yesterday
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'll take a look
<micahg> so it's weird since update-manager doesn't show the upgrade, just for tb-locales
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'll have to do a local build of firefox and have a look at it when it fails, that change should have worked :/
<micahg> ugh, poulsbo driver now broken with new cairo too :-(
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you're using poulsbo?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, that bug you commented on earlier
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's in lucid though isn't it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: system cairo's really biting us this tiem around
<micahg> yeah, idk about maverick
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i found the issue with lp:firefox
<chrisccoulson> silly mistake ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> i noticed too that instantbird specifies the Gecko version too tightly in application.ini
<chrisccoulson> MinVersion=1.9.2.7
<chrisccoulson> MaxVersion=1.9.2.7
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, we should patch that ten
<chrisccoulson> (although, I suppose I should update) ;)
<micahg> *then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I pushed 0.2 to maverick
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'm just updating now, so i'll get that in a few minutes
<chrisccoulson> i've not updated for over a week :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: fennec should have a similar patch, I can add it later if you want
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure. thanks :)
<gnomefreak> any chance our enigmail works with tb31?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, but it will when 3.1 is uploaded to maverick :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac - did jdong get back to you at all?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I think it's wrong, but I"m not sure why, maybe the branding locations changed?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the logic is reversed in debian/rules
<micahg> the home page for me points to the developer preview
<chrisccoulson> it selects "unofficial" if the version number contains "~b", and if not, it selects "nightly" if it contains "~hg"
<chrisccoulson> but i think the checks should be the other way around (ie, check for "~hg" first and then for "~b")
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> i can change that if you like
<micahg> chrisccoulson: please
<bdrung> chrisccoulson, asac: around?
<chrisccoulson> hi bdrung
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: which one do you prefer: https://code.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/ubufox/lp123713/+merge/21729 or https://code.launchpad.net/~vish/ubuntu/maverick/ubufox/bug123713/+merge/31872
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, the second one
<chrisccoulson> vish had already shown me the first and i suggested that the short description didn't entirely make sense
<bdrung> good
<bdrung> vish: around?
<vish> bdrung: hey
<bdrung> vish: i am not 100% happy about your description update for ubufox.
<bdrung> vish: the long description should use full sentences IIRC.
 * micahg also thinks Ubuntu Start should be Ubuntu Start Page
<vish> bdrung: not really.
<micahg> do we really add ask.com?
<vish> bdrung: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/PackageDescriptions
<BUGabundo> libnss3-tools not available ?
<bdrung> vish: i don't see it
<micahg> BUGabundo: should be
<BUGabundo> micahg: maverick?
<micahg> BUGabundo: yeah
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>  gir1.0-glib-2.0 : Depends: libgirepository1.0-1 (>= 0.9.3-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<BUGabundo> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<vish> bdrung: repetitive use of the package name or saying This package needs to be avoided..
<vish> "this package"
<micahg> BUGabundo: that stuff was rebuilt today I think
<BUGabundo> :\
<bdrung> vish: can you make a full sentence without using "this package"?
<BUGabundo> ahah
 * micahg had miro rebuild break on amd64 due to all the other rebuilds, but will look into it later
<vish> bdrung: why cant we?
<bdrung> vish: ?
<vish> bdrung: hmm , i dint really understand your Question then.. :)
<bdrung> vish: can you rephrase the long description to use full sentences (with avoiding "this package")?
<vish> bdrung: it is not really needed, pls read : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2010-July/015027.html
<vish> bdrung: esp the last two paras of that mail
<bdrung> vish: hm, ok
<bdrung> vish: should i add micahg's suggestion: "Set homepage to Ubuntu Start" -> "Set homepage to Ubuntu Start Page"?
<vish> bdrung: yup, sounds good to me
<vish> bdrung: ro do we call that "Ubuntu start"
 * vish checks
<vish> or*
<micahg> vish: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-start-page
<vish> bdrung:  ^ its ubuntu start page
<vish> micahg: thanks :)
<micahg> :)
<bdrung> k
<bdrung> changed that
 * micahg wonders if we should have a mozillateam packaging branch for ubufox
<bdrung> micahg: no. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu
<micahg> bdrung: I know about that, I just subscribed, but we have packaging branches for the rest of the products
<micahg> bdrung: no, that's the one you abandoned :)
<micahg> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/ubufox/maverick
<bdrung> micahg: i think we should get rid of them and rely on lp:ubuntu/<package>
<chrisccoulson> yeah, for the extensions, we should just use the autoimported branches
<chrisccoulson> i already did that for bindwood too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: enigmail too?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do we just manage the packaging in bzr, or the whole source?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just packaging
<micahg> lp: ubuntu/foo is everything
<bdrung> lp:ubuntu/<package> contains everything
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's up to you then :) if it was full source, i'd say just switch to lp:ubuntu/enigmail
<chrisccoulson> but if it's just packaging, then that's also a workflow change too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I guess it depends if we're going to be merging from Debian or not since we get everything from the Debian merge
<bdrung> micahg: all mozilla extensions should be synced from debian
<bdrung> if syncing isn't possible, we need to tune mozilla-devscripts
<micahg> bdrung: well, we're about to jump ahead of Debian with enigmail
<micahg> bdrung: BTW, can I join pkg-mozext?
<bdrung> micahg: then maintain it in debian
<bdrung> micahg: yes, you are greatly welcome in pkg-mozext
<micahg> bdrung: I have to find out if it works w/TB 3.0 still
<micahg> bdrung: I'd be happy to if asac is willing to hand it off to pkg-mozext :)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson, asac: all ubufox branches marked as abandoned and linked to lp:ubuntu/<series>/ubufox
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, thanks
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: yw
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-11
<micahg> mdeslaur: new flash releases, should I file a bug?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: FYI if you haven't seen it already: https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Developer_Guide/Interface_Compatibility
<chrisccoulson> heh, "JSAPI, NSPR, NSS, and other libraries which are currently shipped as separate shared libraries may be integrated into libxul"
<chrisccoulson> well, gnome-shell is screwed then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can't we link against libxul then?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - libxul is huge ;)
<micahg> I didn't say it was the best idea ;)
<chrisccoulson> i suppose it will still be possible to checkout spidermonkey and build it as a separate module
<micahg> well, depends on its deps :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, and i'm not sure we want to maintain it as a separate module
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should send a mail to desktop-devel
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't like the idea unless it has upstream support
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do we care at this point if songbird uses system libs or should I try to at least get it using system xul?
<micahg> (not happening in archive this cycle, just a general question)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'd rather it didn't use system xul, else it becomes yet another package that we;ll have to try and look after ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, if there's someone who's dedicated to maintain it, i don't mind
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the alternative is another app that needs to be updated w/sec vulnerabilities
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a bit of a pain
<micahg> I'd rather it be like fennec so that it doesn't need to be updated except for major version changes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there
<micahg> oops
<micahg> there's a full web browser in there
<chrisccoulson> do we get a log of users asking for songbird?
<micahg> bug 94494
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 94494 in debian (and 2 other projects) "[needs-packaging] Songbird (affects: 33) (dups: 3) (heat: 248)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<chrisccoulson> i'm reluctant to start adding new gecko users now, especially with the transition to 2.0 approaching
<chrisccoulson> we don't want to make life difficult for ourselves
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ddecator was working on getting it up to speed before he got pulled away for other things
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I wouldn't throw it in until xul20 was in archive i.e. N release :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, but that only delays the inevitable (in that we'd have to transition it at some point)
<micahg> yeah, well, if it's xul based like fennec and they keep it updated to stable xul, it's not as hard
<micahg> if they're going to lag behind a couple xul versions, that's another story
<micahg> kinda moot ATM I guess
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we can discuss at UDS :)
<mdeslaur> micahg: sure, please (re: flash)
<micahg> mdeslaur: k, public?
<micahg> it's published
<mdeslaur> micahg: yeah, public
<micahg> mdeslaur: bug 616167
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616167 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "New upstream security releases 10.1.82.76 and 9.0.280 (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616167
<mdeslaur> micahg: thanks!
<micahg> mdeslaur: np
<micahg> mdeslaur: I would offer to prepare debdiffs, but I've got a lot to do still before FF
<mdeslaur> micahg: I'll do them tomorrow morning
<micahg> mdeslaur: awesome, thanks!
<fishor> micahg: hi :) firefox-4.0 is still not fixed
<chrisccoulson> fishor, whats wrong?
<fishor> chrisccoulson: hi, firfox-4.0 hang issue
<chrisccoulson> when does that happen?
<fishor> it looks like it hang on sites with some java ore some thing like this
<fishor> it startet after update at last friday
<chrisccoulson> have you got an example site?
<fishor> igoogle
<chrisccoulson> friday is when we switched to using bundled libraries
<fishor> i use amd64 version
<chrisccoulson> 1 second, i'm just upgrading
<fishor> hmm... i will recheck now
<fishor> seems like i didn't updatet corectly
<fta2> chrisccoulson, asac: fyi, i patched chromium to report a user agent like this: "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US) AppleWebKit/534.6 (KHTML, like Gecko) Ubuntu/10.10 Chromium/6.0.491.0 Chrome/6.0.491.0 Safari/534.6"
<fta2> just added the "Ubuntu/10.10 Chromium/6.0.491.0" part, everything else untouched
<fta2> it's only in the daily build atm. i plan to land it in maverick with the next release
<fta2> for the records, upstream didn't want it when i proposed a patch last year, but as it's used by lots of web stats sites, it makes sense for us, as long as it doesn't break websites doing u-a sniffing
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - it's interesting you should mention that. i closed a bug report yesterday because a user was having an issue with a site doing u-a sniffing
<chrisccoulson> which had broken firefox, but worked in chromium ;)
<fta2> hm
<chrisccoulson> but that was with the new u-a string i think
<fta2> please try with the last daily build then, if it breaks, i guess i should revert
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - sure, no problem
<fta2> chrisccoulson, by "new u-a", you meant in firefox, right?
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - i meant chromium, although, perhaps i don't have the new u-a string yet
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, ff4 is seriously broken :/
<fta2> my u-a patch landed only a few hours ago in only 1 ppa
<fta2> 4am, paris time
<fta2> 8h ago
<fishor> chrisccoulson: i updated now to the last version of 4.0
<fishor> and this do not working at all
<fishor> lex@zwerg:~$ firefox-4.0
<chrisccoulson> fishor, yeah, i know ;)
<fishor> exec: 159: usr/lib/firefox-4.0b4pre/run-mozilla.sh: not found
<fishor> lex@zwerg:~$ /usr/lib/firefox-4.0b4pre/run-mozilla.sh
<fishor> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<fishor> lex@zwerg:~$ /usr/lib/firefox-4.0b4pre/run-mozilla.sh
<chrisccoulson> fishor, i just committed a fix for that in bzr already
<fishor> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<fishor> ok
<chrisccoulson> but it still doesn't work
<fishor> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> now it just exits
<chrisccoulson> and launching the profile selector just crashes :/
<fishor> good to kow :D
<chrisccoulson> urgh, i see what is happening
<chrisccoulson> none of the manifest files for the chrome are getting installed :/
<chrisccoulson> ok, make install no longer installs them, so it's not even a packaging error
<fishor> chrisccoulson: one more question, why firefox use integrated copy of libvpx and not shared?
<fishor> libvpx/vp8/webm
<chrisccoulson> fishor - we build it with it's own copy of all the libraries
<chrisccoulson> this is the way that mozilla distribute it
<chrisccoulson> oh, i see the error now
<chrisccoulson> all the manifest files have been merged in to a single localized.manifest
<fishor> ok
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, this makes splitting out the branding a serious pita
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not sure if you want to change the topic in the channel, to say that the FF4.0 dailies are seriously broken ;)
<bobby> Anyone know why Minefield 4.0 web browser won't open?
<chrisccoulson> bobby, yes
<bobby> Do I want to know why? And why was it renamed to minefield? I thought those were only Mozilla's nightly builds?
<chrisccoulson> there are no chrome manifest files being installed now due to a recent change
<chrisccoulson> it was renamed to minefield because that's the correct branding for our nightlies
<bobby> Ah... I do like the icon better... Makes me feel very safe knowing I'm in a browser that's name is associated with death :)
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 (Now in Mozilla Daily PPA) Coming to Maverick This Week | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Firefox 4.0 dailies are seriously broken
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson :)
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<chrisccoulson> so, this chrome registration change is causing me a real headache ;)
<bobby> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that this thing still doesn't make me a fudgeing sandwich. Work on that too please?
 * micahg needs to remember not to upload to archive when tired
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you should be able to set topic also I think
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, i'm not sure if i can
<chrisccoulson> i've never tried ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sorry, forgot to update the blueprint the last couple days, TB31 daily is working
<micahg> I think well enough for the work item to be marked done
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, that's good then :)
 * micahg hopes we can make our goals before beta
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm just about to test a build with the alternative branding bits refactored
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I fixed the FTBFS with weave/enigmail last night
<chrisccoulson> not sure how well this is going to work :/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: apparently something's not pulling right from pkg-config, so I have to add a CXXFLAG until I can dig deeper
<micahg> new chrome release :-/
 * micahg now knows how to invoke fta :)
<fta> ?
<micahg> I said new chrome release and you appeared :)
<fta> pure coincidence
<micahg> heh
<micahg> fta: I see your SRU was accepted
<fta> already tried to package the new(er) release, but there's a problem upstream
<fta> i'm waiting for their answer
<fta> X seriously broken for nvidia users :(
<fta> trashed my desktop at work
<magcius> micahg: have you filed the LP nVidia issue upstream yet?
<fta> chrisccoulson, so, any issue with my UA patch?
<chrisccoulson> fta - sorry, i didn't have a chance to try it yet
<chrisccoulson> i'll try it now FF is building
<micahg> magcius: not yet, trying to get stuff in before Feature freeze
<magcius> micahg: oh hey
<magcius> micahg: looks like it's been fixed in 256.44 too
<micahg> magcius: that rocks!
<magcius> micahg: but page corruption is still an issue for me
<micahg> magcius: same test cases as before?
<magcius> micahg: which are?
 * micahg doesn't know, the original bug
<magcius> I was trying to find it
<magcius> Do you know where it is? LP, nvnews or BMO?
<micahg> bug 223238
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 223238 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Extremely slow Ajax/Javascript/CSS performance in Firefox 3 using non-free nvidia-glx-new (affects: 18) (dups: 4) (heat: 155)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223238
<magcius> That's the page corruption bug?
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> is that what was fixed?
<magcius> actually
<magcius> I thought it was
<magcius> but it's slow for me
 * micahg remembers a few issues w/nvidia in Lucid+
<magcius> micahg: I'm using 4.0b2 because of the issues between AdBlock and the new Async redirect API
<micahg> magcius: oh, I'd suggest going back to 3.6.x then
<magcius> micahg: too slow in terms of JS speed
<chrisccoulson> fta - the u-a string change doesn't cause any issues for me
<micahg> asac: what do you think of a gnash merge from Debian?  apparently there's a new upstream snapshot
<magcius> micahg: don't bother with Gnash. At all.
<chrisccoulson> micahg - might be worth talking to rsavoye
<micahg> magcius: it's in archive, I have to bother with it :)
<asac> micahg: the idea was that rsavoye takes over all the packaging
<asac> for debian and ubuntu
<micahg> asac: ah, ok
<magcius> micahg: they're going to start to merge liblightspark and gnash
<asac> is he the one who uploaded?
<magcius> But yeah, there was a release a few days ago
<micahg> asac: no
<asac> micahg: chrisccoulson: would be great if you could give rsavoye a hand ... maybe ask for his packaging and see what is not good enough to just take that
<asac> i know he has his own packaging ... we just should review and then enable him to directly upload to ubuntu
<asac> let me see
<asac> i will try to get him in this channel
<chrisccoulson> can he not upload to ubuntu then? he's maintaining it in debian isn't he?
<micahg> asac: k, I can't upload it since it's not in the package set, but I can certainly review
<asac> chrisccoulson: baby is maintaining it in debian, but i discussed with her that we should sponsor his packages to debian
<asac> if the last debian upload was done by him
<micahg> asac: also, as long as you're here, what do you think about merging enigmail in debian in pkg-mozext
<asac> then we should think about synching even ... or review and see what needs to be different still
<asac> hi rsavoye !!
<rsavoye> so you want me to do what ? :-)
<asac> thanks for coming ;) ... chrisccoulson and micahg are your friends from now on too!! ;)
<rsavoye> good thing I've had coffee...
<asac> rsavoye: lol ... so who is currently maintaining the debian packaging? still baby?
<micahg> rsavoye: I noticed a new gnash upload to experiimental and was wondering if we should grab it for maverick
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<rsavoye> barely... but yes Baby is also super busy
<rsavoye> I sent her patches in Feb that never made it into debian
<asac> rsavoye: baby and i discussed basically what you and i discussed at uds, that we shouldnt waste efforts by doing 3 packages
<rsavoye> I agree on that one
<asac> rather enabling you to push your packaging to debian and ubuntu
<rsavoye> also since I build daily snapshots, that keeps my packaging files in sync with trunk better
<asac> so as a first step - since gnash came up - i would love to see if we can get your packages in ubuntu
<asac> otherwise we need to work on that ... chrisccoulson and micahg volunteered to review your packages etc.
<rsavoye> yes, the ubuntu packaging files could use my other improvements
<asac> if that works well we can directly push to debian after getting babies blessing and then you can take over
<rsavoye> I think she'd be glad to not have to do it
<asac> rsavoye: i am not saying that we should improve the current ubuntu packages, but rather kill them and use your ;)
<rsavoye> mine are lintian clean :-)
<asac> and make your packaging so that it works in debian and ubuntu and just upload to debian
<micahg> always a plus :)
<asac> but as a first step lets do that for maverick
<rsavoye> I should grab the ubuntu versions just to make sure there isn't something important in there
<asac> rsavoye: so can you point micahg and chrisccoulson where to get the packaging?
<rsavoye> it's in gnash trunk packaging/debian
<asac> rsavoye: you should, yes. one thing that is important are the Xb-* headers in debian/control
<asac> rsavoye: ensure you have them (dont hurt for debian)
<asac> rsavoye: can you check if https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnash/gnash/trunk is in sync with your fsf branch
<asac> ?
<asac> its easier to tell micahg and chrisccoulson to just run bzr branch lp:gnash ;)
 * micahg is running that now :)
<rsavoye> right, other than we're switching to Git... :-(
<asac> that branch is auto synched ... just wonder if it is broken ;)
<asac> rsavoye: you are switching? what is that worth?
<rsavoye> cause the bzr support on savannah is so bad and out of date it barely works
<asac> hmm. kk
<asac> good that we can mirror that so you can still run bzr branch lp:gnash ;)
<rsavoye> no web browsing of code either, and I couldn't get the savannah admins to fix it for a year...
<asac> lol
<asac> hmm
<chrisccoulson> i quite like git ;)
<rsavoye> to be honest, the bzr team tried hard to help as much as possible, but got to much push back
<rsavoye> yeah, most people are glad we;re switching
<chrisccoulson> although, i probably shouldn't admit that in public
<rsavoye> we have to stay on savannah, so moving top launchpad wasn't an option
<rsavoye> the speed difference is astounding...
<rsavoye> lp:gnash looks very out of date
<rsavoye> http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/gnash.git/tree/packaging/debian
<rsavoye> since the web UI works. :-)
<asac> rsavoye: is there an announce about switching?
<asac> rsavoye: lp:gnash is 3 days old ;)
<rsavoye> I'm playing with it for the release branch first
<asac> not sure if that can be "very" ;)
<rsavoye> so we'd switch next week sometime
<rsavoye> you can also grab my maverick packages from my repo for snapshots on getgnash.org
<rsavoye> our next release will be out by the end of the month
<micahg> rsavoye: you have source packages?
<rsavoye> yes, on getgnash.org. I build snapsots every few days
<asac> this reminds me: also check the sanity of the versioning scheme for the snapshots maybe ;)
<rsavoye> it's changing now anyway, as git tags are weird compared to bzr ones
<rsavoye> I may just go back to a timestamp instead of the revno
<rsavoye> for releases, it;s just 0.8.8
 * micahg only sees 1 dsc in the snapshots dir
<rsavoye> check the repo: http://www.getgnash.org/packages/
<rsavoye> I should nuke the old snapshots now that I have a repository
<micahg> rsavoye: source packages please :)
<micahg> ah, you have for debian, but not Ubuntu
 * micahg sees 0.8.7
<rsavoye> I have karmic,lucid, and maverick packages
<rsavoye> plus lenny, gNewsense, and of course RPMs
 * micahg can't find any ubuntu stuff past intrepid
<rsavoye> http://www.getgnash.org/debs/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnash/
<rsavoye> I also build all of the Gnash plugins as packages too
<micahg> you should update the links on that first page then :)
<rsavoye> I haven't been building debs lately since I've been hacking ARM assembler lately...
<rsavoye> micahg: probably :-) I get a bit frustrated having to do everything for Gnash
<micahg> grabbing r12341
<micahg> rsavoye: thanks :)
<rsavoye> asac: course you realize my canonical contract expires in a few weeks :-(
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> build-deps is a mess
<micahg> but I guess that's so it builds on previous series as well
<rsavoye> yes, for ubuntu I'd clean that up
<micahg> rsavoye: you'll want to list each set on a separate line so that it's easier to read
<rsavoye> supporting multiple deb based distros is a pain...
<rsavoye> and I should drop some of the alternates
<rsavoye> too bad maverick and lenny don't use all the same package names
<micahg> rsavoye: well, if you can use the default in the series, then just use the unversioned -dev package
<rsavoye> not on lenny. :-)
<rsavoye> I wil be tweakig these for the release, so suggestions are welcome
<asac> rsavoye: this is not canonical ... it is about gnash in ubuntu for me
<rsavoye> I think the biggest differences are how I configure gnash for the packages
<asac> want to help you fix the problem to distribute gnash ;)
<rsavoye> I'd love to see the best Gnash packages in Ubuntu we can have too
<micahg> well, there's dpkg-vendor, but that's only in dpkg 1.15 IIRC
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> today's build of Firefox 4 for Lucid doesn't work :(
<rsavoye> I've got to run out in an hour, but I'll see about a little packaging cleanup tonight
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look at that too once i've got FF4 working
<chrisccoulson> Milos_SD, have a look at the topic
<chrisccoulson> fta - what time to the dailies run normally?
<fta> chrisccoulson, 4am for ucd, 5am for umd/gwibber, 7am for nmt, 5pm for ucd-dev+beta
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks, that's ok then
<fta> or anytime if you ask me
<Milos_SD> is there a way that I get back to previous build?
<fta> (all in paris time)
<chrisccoulson> fta - i just wanted to make sure there wasn't abuild scheduled soon, as they're quite broken atm
<chrisccoulson> (for umd)
<fta> it's 6pm here
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm going to start dogfooding TB31, we can fix the dependency issues before upload
<chrisccoulson> micahg, cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> Milos_SD, not unless the packages are still accessible from LP
 * micahg only has 5 packages left to merge + 3 to update + 1 to update/merge + 1 to package, then we can focus on bugs :)
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<chrisccoulson> well, i've got FF4.0 built and running again, but we've got abrowser branding everywhere now ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it bad if I miss FF for TB31?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, we should be ok
<micahg> k
 * micahg figures the other packages that'll have harder times getting exceptions might be better to get in before FF
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do you think ^^
<chrisccoulson> yeah, makes sense
<micahg> i think this looks pretty good for us this cycle: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/mozilla.html
<micahg> \o/ broke 10000 for soyuz karma :)
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<chrisccoulson> right, doing another FF build now. hopefully it installs things in the right order now, so we get the branding the right way around
<micahg> cool
 * micahg is off to $WORK
<chrisccoulson> fta - would you mind respinning the FF4.0 builds in umd please?
<gnomefreak> anyway we can describe xulrunner-2.0-testsuite better?
 * gnomefreak not sure what it is :(
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, if you can think of a description ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i have no clue what it is or does
<micahg> gnomefreak: is mozillateam admin for this channel or is it open to anyone?
<gnomefreak> otherwise i would
<gnomefreak> i dont think so
<gnomefreak> if i remember the command i will add mt that should be fairly easy
<gnomefreak> !freenode
<ubot2> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !guidelines
<micahg> gnomefreak: because I can change topic
<gnomefreak> micahg: you are admin i though
<micahg> gnomefreak: not IRC admin
<gnomefreak> or i dont have the topic locked
<micahg> gnomefreak: tis ok, isn't abused AFAIK
<gnomefreak> i dont have topic locked. if it gets abused i can add it
<chrisccoulson> i've only just noticed that the tab bar in FF4 is animated
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: does it install xulrunner-2.0 packages?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, not since last week
<micahg> \o/ starred folders w/new messages back in TB3.1
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<gnomefreak> i cant find info on it at all
<gnomefreak> i was looking for upstream info
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you fix the apparmor goof as well?
<fta> chrisccoulson, done
<fta> my adsl connection sucks again :(
<chrisccoulson> fta - thank you :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - whats wrong with apparmor?
<jdstrand> ?
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/476562/
<jdstrand> my name is associated with that, but I have made not 4.0 commits
<jdstrand> s/not/no/
<jdstrand> micahg: can you paste /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-4.0?
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/TUYAKSr1
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's probably me
<chrisccoulson> i'll fix that
<jdstrand> usr/lib/firefox-4.0b4pre/** ixr,
<jdstrand> ^ that needs to be an absolute path
<chrisccoulson> that's fixed already in one of this afternoons commits
<chrisccoulson> i caused both of those problems ;)
<micahg> ugh, 4hr build queue
<chrisccoulson> people will have to wait a bit longer for working FF4 then
<chrisccoulson> meanwhile, i will continue to enjoy it on my laptop here whilst everyone else waits ;)
<micahg> heh, well, I've got TB 3.1.2 on my laptop :P
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, I am getting close to making some apparmor profile changes. 4.0 i sgoing into maverick when?
<micahg> jdstrand: never!
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, 4.0 won't be going in to maverick ;)
<micahg> :)
<jdstrand> oh
<jdstrand> ok
<chrisccoulson> it's maverick +1
<chrisccoulson> but we still need to keep it maintained
<micahg> probably 4.1 or 4.5
<chrisccoulson> it took quite a while for me to bring it up to date over the last few days
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so I'll still commit to 3.6.head then and 4.0 after
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, sure, that's ok
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<fta> linux/beta (5.0.375.125 -> 6.0.472.33)
<fta> uhuh
<micahg> fta: major releases every 6 weeks now :)
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm off for a bit to get some dinner
<[reed]> how does one request that a package get rebuilt to fix dependency problems?
<[reed]> er, I guess I should ask in #ubuntu-devel
<[reed]> well, nobody is answering there, so I'll accept answers here!
<gnomefreak> im waiting for mutter/gnomeshell to get fixed
<gnomefreak> firefox is ugly with default theme
<gnomefreak> i like the dark theme only the section where address bar and tabs are a beige color
<micahg> gnomefreak: what's wrong with gnome-shell?
<gnomefreak> micahg: doesnt install due to mutter depends
<gnomefreak> mutter needed to be rebuilt yesterday i heard
<gnomefreak> im using ppa version
 * gnomefreak also thought pidgin was default :)
<chrisccoulson> [reed], what package do you have problems with? (unless someone already answered your question)
<fta> i think i'll skip this new stable update: http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/08/stable-channel-update.html
<fta> the source code is not available where it usually is
<fta> and upstream doesn't seem to want to answer my questions about it
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - no worries, i see that it was already answered
<chrisccoulson> fta - if it's just updated flash, then it makes sense to not update
<fta> yep
<fta> it's one of the files we don't have access to anyway
<fta> (that and the pdf plugin)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i might branch the awesome-browser branding for FF4.0
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do we need new files?
<chrisccoulson> i've already had to patch it today,and i've just noticed that Help->About doesn't work in abrowser, which needs another change
<chrisccoulson> it needs new strings, but i also had to patch the jar.mn files today as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, if it's the stuff in the branch changing, go for it
 * micahg hasn't touched that
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll do that later
 * micahg actually doesn't know what's in that branch :)
<chrisccoulson> other than that, ff4 is working well again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is the version in the PPA good now?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i just tried the amd64 build. with the exception of the preferences going in the wrong place (/etc/@APPNAME), it's fine
<chrisccoulson> (but that will fix itself on the next build, and it will work for upgraders still)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've been using TB3.1 for 4 hours and memory usage has ballooned, but it seems stabel
<micahg> could just be the indexing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-12
<chrisccoulson> micahg - have mozilla added any support for the messaging indicator in to thunderbird?
<chrisccoulson> or are they planning to?
<rsavoye> I'm cleaning up my packaging dependencies right now...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idk, I think that was deferred to 3.2, but I was going to add some simple options to the menu like compose, someone submitted a patch
<micahg> so TB will appear, just not technically integrated
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i was thinking about writing an extension to implement support for it
<chrisccoulson> we can use ctypes in TB3.1 :)
<chrisccoulson> which should make it much easeir to do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, well, I guess that's fine and we can recommend it on install
<chrisccoulson> that's maverick +1 work though, but something we can talk about at UDS
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you know that stuff much better than I do, I haven't do any extension dev (creation) work yet
<micahg> cool, maybe we should do the same for notifications
<chrisccoulson> i've only written 1 extension so far ;)
<micahg> that's one more than me :)(
<chrisccoulson> but i should write some more before i forget everything
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 (Now in Mozilla Daily PPA) Coming to Maverick This Week | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Firefox 4.0 dailies should be working again
<asac> chrisccoulson: brian dropped the Xb-... plugin headers from adobe-flashplugin again it seems
<asac> can you poke him to keep this fixed?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, sure
<chrisccoulson> asac, the alternative branding stuff is giving me a headache in FF4. if you switch between the 2 different branding packages now, you have to manually delete XUL.mfasl from your profile folder, else the old branding remains cached :/
<gnomefreak> micahg: firefox 4 is not fixed as title of channel says
<gnomefreak> nevermind i think
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, what's up? it's working fine here
<fishor> hallo all, [firefox-4.0] i choise to display some video (ogg or webm) in full screen and it will have some strange flickering.
<fishor> can any one confirm it?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: its working here too but yesterday when i did updates it didnt configure but i fixed it
<mdeslaur> what do you guys thing about bug #612185
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612185 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Apport leaks the secret name of the Firefox profile directory (affects: 1) (heat: 783)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612185
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, i have no opinion either way. i can change it if you think it's the right thing to do
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: yes, I think it should be changed
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: can I assign the bug to you?
<gnomefreak> !freenode
<ubot2> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !guidelines
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, no problem
<mdeslaur> gnomefreak: ?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks
<gnomefreak> mdeslaur: huh?
<mdeslaur> gnomefreak: oh, thought you did that with relation to something we said
<gnomefreak> mdeslaur: no im working on something atm
<gnomefreak> sort of
<mdeslaur> gnomefreak: oh, cool...sorry for the noise
<gnomefreak> np
<rsavoye> chrisccoulson: I fixed the nasty alternatives for boost in the gnash control file, new snapshot up on getgnash.org
<chrisccoulson> rsavoye, awesome, thanks. i'll have a look at that this afternoon
<rsavoye> I'll be out this afternoon, but if you see more stuff I should improve, let me know
<rsavoye> btw, we build gnash now with support for both ffmpeg and gstreamer, but I assume for Ubuntu, you'd only want gst
<rsavoye> it's selectable at runtime, same for rendering backends
<gnomefreak> anyone know a Yawner(nick)
<gnomefreak> micahg: you are now and op in here and you have all rights to topic and everything else you may need to do
<gnomefreak> ^^ per talk the other day
<gnomefreak> ok be back smoke
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, Yawner? i don't know that person
<shadeslayer> hey \o
<shadeslayer> i was just handed https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/519/ to package, any other similar packages that i can look at ? :)
<shadeslayer> chrisccoulson: around?
<chrisccoulson> hi
<shadeslayer> hi i was told by Riddell that youll be able to help me out ;)
<chrisccoulson> yes, possibly
<chrisccoulson> is there a compelling reason to package that extension though?
<chrisccoulson> we're trying to keep the number of extensions in the archive at a bare minimum
<shadeslayer> id guess because its important... id have to check with ScottK tho
 * ScottK waves at shadeslayer.
 * shadeslayer waves back 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/ct00QPHq
<chrisccoulson> hi ScottK
<ScottK> Hello chrisccoulson
<ScottK> chrisccoulson: We've done a major push this cycle on getting Kolab updated and integrated on the server side: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-maverick-kolab
<ScottK> We're doing some KDE specific packages on the client side, but Kolab isn't KDE specific, so we want to provide this extension too.
<chrisccoulson> how well maintained is the extension?
<ScottK> Not sure.
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind accepting it, but my only reservation is because we have to support it for the life of the release
<ScottK> Upstream for Kolab, Kolab Systems is engaged with us on improving Kolab support in Ubuntu.
<chrisccoulson> which will most likely include several iterations of thunderbird major versions too
<ScottK> Right.  I'm familiar with that problem.
<chrisccoulson> is that the latest version of the extension?
<chrisccoulson> it says it only works with TB3.0.x
<ScottK> Which is what we have at the moment.
<chrisccoulson> but we're just about ready to push 3.1.x to lucid and maverick
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Didn't realize that.
<chrisccoulson> 3.0.x is approaching EOL ;)
<chrisccoulson> or, at least it most likely will be quite soon
<ScottK> OK.  In that case, we should wait to package it until there's one that supports 3.1.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<ScottK> I'll investigate.
<ScottK> See you later.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<shadeslayer> bye from me too :)
<shadeslayer> chrisccoulson: thanks :D
<chrisccoulson> yw
<micahg> gnomefreak: thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you see the bug about standalone chatzilla?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i did. what do you think about it? it doesn't look like it uses any binary components, which is a plus
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no go, upstream is stuck on xulrunner 1.9 IMHO
<chrisccoulson> oh, i didn't realist that
<micahg> they take the chatzilla from seamonkey and throw it on top of xulrunner, but it's not kept up to date from what I can see
<micahg> also at the moment, SM is xul191 and we have xul192
<micahg> even if we did it ourselves, it wouldn't be easy, I don't think it's worth it
<chrisccoulson> ok, makes sense. i'll let you comment on the bug if you like
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you notice any improvement in webm since I updated yasm in maverick?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's quite choppy on my laptop still, but i'm not sure if that's due to my graphics drivers
<micahg> just curious...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the good news is TB3.1.2 seems very stable, just a memory hog
<chrisccoulson> are you testing it in maverick or lucid?
<micahg> lucid
<micahg> do you want to test in maverick?  I can push up debs to my PPA
<micahg> no enigmail yet, I'll have that later tonight
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure. i can test that
<chrisccoulson> did you resolve the upgrade issue too?
<micahg> not yet, not quite sure why it's doing that, I was going to check to make sure the files didn't end up in the wrong package later
 * micahg can't remember where the TB upload dir is ATM
 * micahg applies for FFe for TB31 :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should be ready for maverick in about an hour: ppa:micahg/mozilla-test
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, weirdly ff369 failed on the crashreporter patch, but the file hasn't been modified upstream, so I'm confused
<chrisccoulson> strange, i'll have a look at that in a bit
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you notice any improvement with the updated yasm?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering whether to try FF4 on my desktop, which has better graphics HW
<chrisccoulson> but that's running lucid :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't have it actually
<micahg> If there was a difference, I was going to upload to umd
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can't really tell too much. the performance here is quite bad
<chrisccoulson> i'll try my desktop
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 (Now in Mozilla Daily PPA) Coming to Maverick and Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Firefox 4.0 dailies should be working again
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - ok, webgl is quite significantly faster on my nvidia desktop
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: cool, I'm curious how it compares to yasm 0.8
<chrisccoulson_> i'll build yasm on my lucid box and rebuild firefox with it later
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I think it has to do more w/the CPU overhead than anything else
<chrisccoulson_> it's pretty CPU heavy
<chrisccoulson_> oh yes
<chrisccoulson_> i just closed the tab with webgl content and it stopped using 100% cpu ;)
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - so, you think the updated yasm will help with the CPU overhead?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: well, adding it initially helped, I can only assume a new version will optimize that further, I just don't know how much the gain is or if it's worth throwing it in umd for that
<chrisccoulson_> ok, i'll try it later on
<chrisccoulson_> i  need to leave this machine relatively free for  my GF. she will complain if i start building firefox on it ;)
<chrisccoulson_> hmmm, fonts suck on lucid too :/
<vish> hehe , for a moment i thought ^ that was someone complaining on #ubuntu ! ;p
<chrisccoulson_> actually
<chrisccoulson_> that's my fontconfig settings that are messed up on my desktop
 * micahg needs to learn how valgrind works so I can figure out why TB is a memory hog
<chrisccoulson_> lol vish
<chrisccoulson_> i'm allowed to complain ;)
<vish> nope! ;p
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - i could probably decipher a valgrind log for you, but i'm not sure how useful it would be for TB
<chrisccoulson_> if it's GC issues, then valgrind won't be much use
<chrisccoulson_> i'm not sure what tools exist to debug memory leaks on mozilla stuff
<chrisccoulson_> i should familiarise myself with them
<chrisccoulson_> i'm really digging the new tab animations in FF4
<chrisccoulson_> they even appear to be smoother than chromium
 * micahg should probably learn that stuff too
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: we're not about to add a canonical root CA to NSS, right?
<micahg> not asking as in timing, but about feasibility
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not that i'm aware of, how come?
<micahg> bug 553495
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553495 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "SSL cert for news.launchpad.net (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553495
 * micahg was going to move to nss and mark won't fix
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, do you have any opinion on what to do with that bug?
<chrisccoulson> there is a well documented process for having new root certs added to NSS, but it takes quite a long time
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure it's not something we should do
 * micahg doesn't think distros should add stuff to NSS INHO
<micahg> *IMHO
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, i closed it as wontfix
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
 * micahg just moved it to nss :)
<micahg> bbiab
<asac> chrisccoulson: how is the crash submission going?
<chrisccoulson> asac - it's stalled atm. i got an account on the mozilla server and uploaded our first set of symbols, and then submitted a new key so i can push them automatically from chinstrap
<chrisccoulson> asac - i think i just missed you there ;)
<chrisccoulson> <chrisccoulson> asac - it's stalled atm. i got an account on the mozilla server and uploaded our first set of symbols, and then submitted a new key so i can push them automatically from chinstrap
<chrisccoulson> before i realised i can't use ssh from chinstrap
<chrisccoulson> so i contacted #is and created a RT as advised, and i'm still waiting
<chrisccoulson> meanwhile, my old key that allows me access from my laptop is not working
<chrisccoulson> and everytime i ping someone about it, they're always busy ;)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, is this ok? (bug 616988)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616988 in firefox (Ubuntu) "This is a test, please ignore me :) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616988
<chrisccoulson> i think it's scrubbed out all private data now
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: yep! great
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you should probably rename the pluginred.dats accordingly
<micahg> *pluginreg
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do they need renaming? the reporter of the original bug was concerned about the location of the profile folder being exposed
<micahg> hmm, ok, well I guess one can't know the dir from just the profile name
<micahg> although that might be private too
<chrisccoulson> it should be ok. we can always change it if people moan about it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm going to tag lp:firefox/3.6 and upload once i've tested it, so we can fix the builds for 3.6.9
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, can you add the translations
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll just find the bugs
<micahg> bug 559083 614190
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 559083 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Incomplete Vietnamese translation for items listed in desktop main menu (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559083
<micahg> bug 614190
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614190 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Traditional Chinese update for firefox.desktop and thunderbird.desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614190
<micahg> chrisccoulson ^^
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: :( ... busy on moz side or busy on our side if you ping them?
<asac> chrisccoulson: cant you just copy the chinstrap key down to your local system and use it?
<chrisccoulson> asac - on the moz side. i will ping fox2mike again in a minute, but i hate to be a pita ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i tried that, it seems neither key works since i submitted the second key
<asac> chrisccoulson: right. but why not pull the secret key that is now on chinstrap
<asac> hmm
<asac> double check
<asac> if not ping poke be pita
<asac> or wait till monday ;)
<asac> its not that urgent, but i would like to see this flying after all the time it took to get this close ;)
<asac> so ted isnt your contact anymore?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, ted is still my contact, but i talk to fox2mike about my server account
<chrisccoulson> right, dinner time. bbiab
<chrisccoulson> micahg - have you tried getting the KDE patches working in lp:firefox?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, not yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: debfx might be interested in doing that
<debfx> i'll have a look at it tomorrow
<micahg> cool, thanks debfx, keep in mind, 4.0 is still in flux, so unless you're comfortable fixing regular breakage, you might want to wait until beta 5 or 6
 * micahg has seen addon authors complaining
<debfx> micahg: do you build daily packages from that branch?
<micahg> debfx: yes
<micahg> debfx: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<chrisccoulson> grrr, my stupid cats
<chrisccoulson> micahg - mozilla bug 569836 FYI
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 569836 in Build Config "Build fails on Fedora Core 13" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=569836
<chrisccoulson> that's why 3.6.9 currently fails
<debfx> ok, in that case i'll wait a bit longer :)
<debfx> chrisccoulson: are they begging you for more food? :D
<chrisccoulson> debfx, they keep running around and knocking things over ;)
<chrisccoulson> they are seriously annoying me
<chrisccoulson> i might just put them outside ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's what I thought, but the time in hg is jun :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it safe to fix now?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm just testing it now, as the commit has 1 less #include compared to our patch
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, can you fix then?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, no problem
<micahg> s/fix/take care of/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, idk if you saw, but FFe was granted
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i saw that. that's good :)
<chrisccoulson> although i don't know what we'd do if it wasn't granted ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll have to figure out the dependency issue over the weekend with more debug flags
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bribe, beg, cry
<chrisccoulson> heh, we'd still have to upload it really. not uploading isn't really an option for us ;)
<chrisccoulson> we should just get a standing FFe
<chrisccoulson> although, i thought the current maintenance model would already cover us for that
<chrisccoulson> maybe i'll speak to pitti
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we do for minor versions, this is for a major version
<micahg> IIRC
<chrisccoulson> yeah, but we can upgrade major versions in stable releases as well
<chrisccoulson> i'll ask if we can have a standing FFe if we don't already have one
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll probably be delegated to the mozilla package set FFe approval anyways this cycle
<micahg> universe stuff
<chrisccoulson> cool
<micahg> last time I was the backup approver
<micahg> but I still have to ask if I can approve my own FFe request :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-13
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you can try asking about the branding/cache issue in #developers on moznet or ask gavin and see if he knows
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i might do that tomorrow
<sn9> are there any non-ff gecko browsers in the lucid repos?
<micahg> sn9: seamonkey, conkeror
<sn9> hmm, i just installed conkeror and moonlight-plugin-mozilla and i get:
<sn9> $ conkeror
<sn9> Attempting to load the system libmoon
<sn9> Segmentation fault
<micahg> libmoon = broke in lucid
<sn9> is there a ppa?
 * micahg will have to fix at some point
<sn9> any besides seamonkey and conkeror?
<micahg> sn9: I think we dropped the rest, oh there's fennec
<sn9> that's a shame
<micahg> sn9: well, we couldn't maintain them, also it won't fix your problem
<sn9> my problem is that firefox does not unload plugins when you close a tab
<sn9> it's an intolerable memory leak
<micahg> sn9: well, we'll have a 4.0b3 PPA soon
<micahg> should be a little better with the memory
<sn9> a little? that's not all that encouraging
<micahg> sn9: idk I haven't used it much yet
<sn9> and there is a daily ppa, right?
<micahg> sn9: yes, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<sn9> can the 4.0b4 build there coexist with 3.6.8?
<micahg> sn9: yes
<micahg> sn9: beta PPA will be the same way
<sn9> can they run simultaneously, too?
<micahg> sn9: yes
<micahg> asac: how do I get a new tarball for enigmail?
<fta> asac, your (old) no_tree_sink_v8.patch diverged. is it still needed?
<fta> asac, you said "use -fno-tree-sink for gcc44 to workaround armel gcc inlining bug wrt -fno-strict-aliasing", but upstream fixed the strict aliasing in that file
<asac> fta: good question. upload to real archive without it and see what happens?
<fta> it's in the daily ppa, i dropped it already
<fta> but there's no armel there
<asac> right. but daily ppa doesnt build armel
<asac> lets just wait till next time you push to real archive
<asac> if that fails we can see whats going on
<asac> i assume that happens soon enough
<fta> asac, btw, in case you missed it, i tweaked the user-agent to expose both chromium and ubuntu/version, i hope that won't create regressions
<fta> asac, chrisccoulson: i wonder what the feature freeze means for chromium, it will jump from 5 to 6 shortly
<chrisccoulson> fta - i talked to micahg about this yesterday, because we just had to do a FFe for thunderbird (to go from 3.0 to 3.1)
<fta> and ?
<chrisccoulson> i'll see if we can get a standing FFe
<chrisccoulson> tbh, asking for a FFe is kinda pointless, as we need to migrate to the new version anyway
<asac> chrisccoulson: how aobut shipping ffox 4 beta for release? ;)
<asac> j.k. :-P
<chrisccoulson> asac - you wouldn't be the first person to suggest that ;)
<asac> yeah. though i remember the bashing i received for shipping a beta in hardy ;)
<asac> before release everyone loves you ... after release they all trash and bash you for all the bugs they see is your fault :-
<asac> P
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you get a list of bugs you wanted to look at?
<asac> security bugs (tbird)?
<chrisccoulson> asac - not yet, i'm going to do that today
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/thunderbird30.html
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> bah
<Dimmuxx> it's soon mid august so is there a more specific date than mid august for the beta ppa yet?
<asac> in the past they always mentioned "tbird is not really affected because it has no js support by default" ... seems they dont do that anymore
<asac> i think most of the bugs there are already open
<asac> if you find a bug lets talk about that
<asac> (a bug that isnt open)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll have a look through those
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, jdstrand: fyi, for the next chromium update, i will need to also update gyp and the codecs
<chrisccoulson> fta - that applies for lucid also doesn't it?
<fta> chrisccoulson, yes
<fta> we get gyp from debian in maverick, not sure if we should block that
<chrisccoulson> i think we should carry on getting that from debian for now if we can
<fta> they're stuck at 0.1~svn824-1, i need 837 min
<micahg> Dimmuxx: next week :)
<micahg> asac: how do I make the enigmail tarball?
<asac> micahg: hmm. debian did that, didnt they?
<micahg> fta: we can jump higher than Debian if needed, I think chrisccoulson was just suggesting syncing when possible
<micahg> asac: to 1.1.2?
<asac> e.g. i think they asked me the same question and then i told them: please do that!!
<asac> and i got a complain, but then never heard back ;)
<asac> micahg: well. would be a win if they managed to upgrade to any new upstream snapshot ;)
<asac> lets see
<micahg> asac: is the make-orig script yours?
<asac> packages.qa.debian.org/enigmail
<asac> ok seems they sticked to the same version i prepared
<asac> let me look ;)
<micahg> I was going to use the enigmail upstream tarball then I saw that it's modified
<micahg> or rather we use a modified one
<asac> micahg: yeah
<asac> that make-orig is mine i guess ;)
<asac> micahg: you have to combine the tarball with the buildsystem tar.gz
<asac> thats what make-orig does for you
<micahg> asac: from xulrunner?
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think i used that last time
<asac> you can also keep the same that is currently in there if there are no problems
<asac> but maybe bumping the build system makes a bit sense
<asac> just to see how fragile this whole thing is (or hopefully not)
<micahg> well, I would think enigmail 1.1.2  requires xul 1.9.2 build system
<Dimmuxx> micahg: nice :)
<micahg> Dimmuxx: it would not have been possible w/out all the work chrisccoulson has put into it
<asac> micahg: will you see what happens if you try to upgrade?
<micahg> asac: well, I tried creating a new tarball andt the script didn't like me
<asac> i think the mammouth patch kind of landed upstream ... so we should drop it and see how that fails and then improve the patch
<asac> micahg: you need the enigmail tgz from upstream and a xulrunner buildsystem tgz
<asac> what happens?
<micahg> asac: what's targetdir supposed to be?
<asac> not sure ... just specify some empty dir in /tmp/test
<asac> or something
<asac> ;)
<asac> guess thats where it puts the orig to
 * micahg guesses renaming the upstream tarball isrequired
<asac> cant tell until i see how it fails ;)
<asac> i can try later today maybe ... but not sure ;)
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/477498/
<micahg> asac: ^^
<asac> micahg: did you create /tmp/test/ ?
<micahg> I have to do everything? ;)
<asac> mkdir /tmp/test
<asac> i wouldnt be shocked if you have to ;)
<micahg> :) seems to have worked
<asac> as i know me i wouldnt have dont it until i got annoyed by it ;)
<asac> feel free to improve and add a [ ! -d /tmp/test ] && mkdir /tmp/test
<asac> or something ;)
<micahg> asac: k :)
<micahg> asac: thanks, I hope I can finish this over the weekend then...after that it's only the upgrade dependency issue for TB/locales
<asac> so then i guess the mega patch doesnt apply. i upstreamed it, but patrick (the enigmail upstream) had to fix a few things so he could still build the "upstream" style
<asac> and now i dont know what happens
<asac> if it builds etc.
<asac> from what i know someone in debian complained about something, but i think i failed to follow up back then and now i dont know where we stand :-P
<asac> so would love to have 1.1.2 prepared and then just tell them that we upload to debian ;)
<asac> anyway. lets check that on weekend
<asac> or monday in case i fail to show up
<micahg> asac: k, I'll try w/out the patch first and see what happens
<asac> right.
<asac> the patch is definitly upstreamed. just landing might have caused some regressions ;)
<micahg> the rest of the patches apply :)
<asac> cool thing
<asac> what happens?
<asac> bang!!
<micahg> trouble finding mozilla headers
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nspr 4.8.5 minimum for next mozilla release, in source is 4.8.6
<chrisccoulson> micahg - is that for 1.9.2.9?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, that's why the dailies broke
<chrisccoulson> i'll get those in to the PPA soon
<asac> micahg: paste problem please
<asac> (finding mozilla headers)
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/477506/
 * asac sneaks out to buy some food etc. but will be back later as he still has a cold ;)
<asac> micahg: do you pass --with-system-nss etc.?
<asac> in debian/rules ?
<micahg> no
<asac> i think that needs to be explicitly mentioned
<micahg> k
<asac> i had a patch against xulrunner in whatever version i built it against before
<asac> maybe you guys dropped that? or didnt port to 1.9.2?
<asac> does the current package build at all still ;)?
<micahg> asac: yes
<asac> anyway, debian uses with-system-nss and -nspr as they dont have the patch
<asac> so we can do that too
<micahg> asac: I had to add -fshort-wchar to debian's to build though
<asac> micahg: oh that patch was against thunderbird
<asac> ;)
<asac> so that is only in 3.0 atm i think
<asac> micahg: that fshort-wchar should automatically happen on 64-bit iirc
<asac> anyway. upgrade ours and use --with-system in debian/rules
<asac> i hope thats enough
<asac> if you still need -fshort-wchar we need to check
<asac> something is wrong then ;)
<asac> or regressed
<asac> ok out for a bit
<chrisccoulson> asac - i can't view mozilla bug 571106 ;)
<ubot2> chrisccoulson: Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #571106: NotPermitted
<chrisccoulson> and 570451
<chrisccoulson> and 568148. those are the only ones i can't see ;)
<fta> damn, with the new themes, chromium is ugly
<asac> chrisccoulson: bgo email is?
<asac> bmo
<chrisccoulson> asac - chrisccoulson@ubuntu.com
<asac> chrisccoulson: should work now
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks
<Milos_SD> Hi. A new way Firefox handles tab close button is so anoying... Can you make so There are always visible, and not only when you click on that tab? :D
<fishor> hallo all, do any one can confirm  problems on video playback in fullscrean in firefox-4
<fishor> ?
<fishor> here is my example http://videobin.org/+1kz/1u6.html
<gnomefreak> fishor: IIRC it was known and you asked yesterday
<fishor> gnomefreak: yea i asked, but i didn't get an answer
<gnomefreak> fishor: it is known
<fishor> gnomefreak: thank you, any progress on it? is it reported upstream?
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: i dont have it open atm but try adding the center section back (under addressbar)
<gnomefreak> fishor: i dont know
<fishor> gnomefreak: so it is know only here?
<gnomefreak> fishor: again i dont know. i have to guess and say it is known upstream since it is their bug not ours
<Milos_SD> gnomefreak, you mean bookmark bar?
<gnomefreak> Milos_SD: yeah sounds good
<Milos_SD> I have that :)
<Milos_SD> so the problem is not there
<gnomefreak> please file a bug
<gnomefreak> unless someone here sees this but atm i have alot of shit going on
<Milos_SD> gnomefreak, I can see close buttons on tabs when I enter that new tab view, and go back... but if I close one of that tabs, it is back to hiden :)
<gnomefreak> well i dont it is our bug but more of an upstream bug. Please file a bug with us and we will decide if it is ours or upstreams
 * gnomefreak gone while testing
<micahg> I bumped xulrunner 191 and 192 .head nspr so it builds, I'll bump for FF later
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did we replace Firefox 3.5 in jaunty?
<skierpage> Hey, thanks for getting thunderbird-3.1 working!
<skierpage> I've added ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa in KPackageKit in Kubuntu Lucid.  Should I install  thunderbird-3.1-gnome-support as well?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-14
<asac> jdstrand: the qt-qws package was requested to be done in a code copy by riddell
<asac> riddell reviewed and sponsored it ;)
<rsavoye> asac: I cleaned up the nasty boost alternates in the Gnash packaging files like we talked about
<rsavoye> it's in my current maverick snapshots
<era> hey guys
<era> i think image scaling is busted in firefox
<era> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntu
<era> check that out in firefox and chromium
<era> the reddit logo looks f'ed up in firefox
<era> extra doodads on the logo.
<era> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/1543/logofirefox.png
<era> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/5128/logochromium.png
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-15
<era> ?
<micahg> era: ?
<era> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/1543/logofirefox.png
<era> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/5128/logochromium.png
<era> look at the reddit logo
<micahg> what's the problem?
<era> look at how fuzzy and distorted the firefox version is
<micahg> era: what version of FF?
<micahg> oh 3.6 daily...
<era> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.9pre) Gecko/20100813 Ubuntu/10.10 (maverick) Namoroka/3.6.9pre
<micahg> looks fine in 3.6.8
<micahg> I'll have to check 3.6.9 later
<skierpage> Looks fine in 4.0b4pre.
<skierpage> Also, perhaps Firefox layout has zoomed the logo slightly, giving the broken-up appearance.
<skierpage> If I View > Zoom >Zoom in in 4.0b4pre, the reddit logo starts to look funny.
<era> oh wow
<era> i was zoomed?
<era> wtf
<era> also, zoom multiple times, sometimes there's a line under the image.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-08
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hi, I was wondering what your plans were going forward on update preparation for Firefox in the stable releases, did you want me to just collate the updates from the PPA?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that's up to you
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you interested in driving the maverick update to Firefox 6?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i wasn't planning on it. i shall push to the firefox-stable PPA as usual, but it's up to you what you do with maverick
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, well, we discussed couple weeks ago to migrate maverick to Firefox 6 with the final langpack updates for maverick, I'd like it to go through -proposed/-updates before hitting security for Firefox 7
<chrisccoulson> you want to not push it to security?
<chrisccoulson> what new issues are fixed in 3.6.20 then? or are we just going to ignore those for 6 weeks?
<micahg> I'll push 3.6.20 to -security and 6 will go to -proposed
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, ok
<micahg> then we get ~5 weeks to work out any issues
<chrisccoulson> of couse, i've already been working out issues for the last 6 weeks, but i guess that doesn't really matter
<micahg> I'd rather be more cautious than less
<micahg> I'd rather the first jump not go through -security as it makes updating for regressions harder
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey chris
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hello!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm alright, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, good thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-09
<bhearsum> my thunderbird is ever so slightly transparent....
<bhearsum> but Firefox isn't, strangely
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, that doesn't sound normal ;)
<bhearsum> yeah...
<bhearsum> how do i debug this?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, not too sure. the whole window is transparent?
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> it doesn't look like any other GTK things are
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, this is on unity? (or unity 2d)?
<bhearsum> (just tried gedit, for comparison)
<bhearsum> yeah, unity
<bhearsum> how do i know if i'm on 2d?
<chrisccoulson> good question :)
<chrisccoulson> do you have a compiz process running?
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> and i use the NVIDIA drivers, so i'm probably not 2d :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you've got the normal session then
<chrisccoulson> which means it's probably a compiz bug ;)
<chrisccoulson> i blame everything on compiz :)
<chrisccoulson> does it return to normal if you restart tbird?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, not too bad thanks. and you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm alright, thanks.  I was wondering if your EDS calendar integration code was somewhere public?  My contacts stuff has slowed down a bit, and I'm looking for other things to chew on.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, the calendar stuff is Fallen's
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://hg.mozilla.org/users/mozilla_kewis.ch/eds-provider/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, thought you'd taken it.  Cool, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, not yet. lack of time ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: totally understandable
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, I'll hack on it.  Thanks again.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you think the contacts stuff is ok to start shipping now?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: actually, yeah, if we want to get some sense of stability, that'd be a good idea
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ok, i can do that today then
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: awesome, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> when i upload the new beta :)
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: sorry, Konversation decided not to notify me of activity...
 * bhearsum tries restarting
<bhearsum> yup, goes away at restart
<bhearsum> stupid compiz
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, i'm beginning to really hate compiz
<chrisccoulson> i should figure out how it works so i can fix all the annoying bugs in it ;)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/753329 is a compiz bug ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's probably our most reported bug against firefox
<chrisccoulson> i don't get much response from our compiz guy when i ping him about these issues though ;)
<bhearsum> wow,that sucks
<bhearsum> maybe everything is fixed when Wayland is Really Ready?
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> or perhaps everything will be even more broken ;)
<chrisccoulson> i need to figure out how to fix these compiz bugs though
<chrisccoulson> i think all window managers are a bit annoying ;)
<chrisccoulson> bug 808777 is another WM problem, and i'm still not sure how to fix that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 808777 in thunderbird "Determine if / how we should switch workspaces when focusing Thunderbird" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808777
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure m_conley would like it if we could fix that :)
<chrisccoulson> but sam hasn't responded to my question there either :(
<chrisccoulson> apparently we have another WM expert now, so i'm pinging him too
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you want to take http://paste.ubuntu.com/662053/ ?
<chrisccoulson> i need to be able to override that here - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-trunk.head/view/head:/debian/rules#L399 :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, for sure
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks. :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - pushed your patch.  Thanks!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm just about to upload it now ;)
<chrisccoulson> you're enjoying the new office then?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: indeed!  Make sure to tell me if / when you ever come to Toronto, and I'll give you a tour!
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> we should do a UDS there
<BUGabundo> boas
<JanC> hm, somebody told me that Microsoft's IE-team sends a pie/cake to Mozilla for every major Firefox release...
<JanC> ... now we now why they switched to that fast release schedule!   :P
<JanC> *know*
<chrisccoulson> JanC, that's an old joke now ;)
<JanC> well, I didn't hear it until now  :P
<JanC> and the joke is better than the results...  :-(
<BUGabundo> evening , again! ;D
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, the menubar in tbird has stopped working here :/
<chrisccoulson> it displays in the window again
<chrisccoulson> well, that was a pretty silly error - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/216 :/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-10
<rhelmer> chrisccoulson: btw, nigelb pointed me at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-August/033931.html (I work on crash-stats aka socorro)
<rhelmer> I am interested in helping to package socorro for debian/ubuntu, we were intending on providing rpm/deb ourselves soon anyway
<chrisccoulson> hi rhelmer, that's awesome
<chrisccoulson> (sorry, i was asleep earlier)
<chrisccoulson> rhelmer, is socorro dependant on the client applications using Breakpad, or would it be possible to modify it to be compatible with something else? (eg, Apport, which is what we use in Ubuntu for most things)
<chrisccoulson> apport has some important advantages for us. the main one being that we don't need to embed it in to applications
<rhelmer> chrisccoulson: socorro uses a component of breakpad called minidump_stackwalk to process incoming crashes, and the processors have access to the debug symbols used to generate the binaries that the crashes came from
<rhelmer> chrisccoulson: I don't think there are any other explicit dependencies but there are probably some assumptions in the code, I guess things like signature generation would need to be modified a bit
<chrisccoulson> rhelmer, yeah, possibly
<chrisccoulson> it would be nice to have something like that :)
<chrisccoulson> we definitely miss having a good crash DB
<chrisccoulson> rhelmer, bug 629306 is an example of what we currently have
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629306 in ubuntuone-client/stable-1-4 "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629306
<chrisccoulson> which is a problem for frequent crashes, as it generates a lot of bug mail ;)
<rhelmer> heh
<rhelmer> chrisccoulson: socorro has a lot of dependencies and can be a bit tricky to get going, we've started a vagrant project which bootstraps an ubuntu VM (using puppet) https://github.com/rhelmer/socorro-vagrant
<rhelmer> chrisccoulson: we're definitely interested in packaging it in any case, but I think we could investigate adding support for apport as well
<rhelmer> chrisccoulson: so I accidentally woke up way too early this morning, I am going to go back to sleep, but nice to meet you :)
<chrisccoulson> rhelmer, excellent, thanks :)
<bhearsum> m_conley: nice work driving Thunderbird along!
<m_conley> bhearsum: thanks! :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, are you coming to UDS in orlando btw?
<chrisccoulson> nice hotel and pool ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Oh, good question - has registration opened?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, good question :)
<chrisccoulson> jcastro might be able to answer that
<chrisccoulson> ah https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-p
<chrisccoulson> so the answer is probably "yes" :)
<m_conley> right, cool
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I hope I can come!  I really enjoyed the last UDS.
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/1de1b1b4-3524-4628-8bfb-778722110810 :(
<chrisccoulson> all the reports from the same person
<chrisccoulson> i wish he would respond to my e-mail
<micahg> m_conley: you're famous: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OSIVlyO0s9s/
<m_conley> micahg: :D
<BUGabundo> evening friends of the Dark
<chrisccoulson> woah, just had my first firefox crash in a month!
<chrisccoulson> not bad for running nightly builds
<Omega> Mine crashes about once a week
<Omega> (nightly)
<chrisccoulson> gah, mozilla bug 661297 totally breaks my extension :'(
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 661297 in DOM: Events "Kill AddEventListenerByIID/RemoveEventListenerByIID" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=661297
<chrisccoulson> maintaining a binary extension sucks
<rhelmer> chrisccoulson: yeah don't do that :P
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> it's not fun ;)
<rhelmer> chrisccoulson: srsly though is jsctypes an option? what does it do?
<chrisccoulson> rhelmer, https://launchpad.net/globalmenu-extension
<chrisccoulson> ctypes would be difficult atm, as i need access to some interfaces which aren't scriptable
<chrisccoulson> and there are problems with managing memory with ctypes too
<rhelmer> yeah
<rhelmer> chrisccoulson: hm yeah that's a tricky one
<rhelmer> chrisccoulson: has there been any discussion of getting this upstreamed to mozilla, so our test infra etc. would be able to help?
<rhelmer> guess since it's ubuntu-only might be a little odd
<chrisccoulson> rhelmer, there has been some brief talk, but nothing has materialised so far
<chrisccoulson> i'd certainly like that to happen
<rhelmer> it'd be nice if we could help w/ test infra at least, I wonder if that's something we could do sooner
<rhelmer> there's been a lot of discussion about binary extensions in the newsgroups since we went with the rapid release cycles, that's one thing that has been discussed to help out enterprise users iirc
<chrisccoulson> rhelmer, i probably have more of an advantage than some other extension maintainers, as we bundle this extension with firefox
<chrisccoulson> which means it also gets built nightly
<chrisccoulson> so i spot breakage fairly quickly ;)
<rhelmer> yeah that's good
<rhelmer> chrisccoulson: do you do any kind of automated tests? we have a whole bunch of them that you could run, they have crash detection and such (I assume you mean it gets bundled and built on the ubuntu side right?)
<chrisccoulson> rhelmer, yeah, that's right
<chrisccoulson> there aren't any tests for it atm, as it depends on other things in the environment
<chrisccoulson> (ie, it needs to talk to the unity panel)
<rhelmer> yeah makes sense
<chrisccoulson> i guess i could emulate that somehow though
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-11
<Saryth> Hello
<Saryth> I don't know if I should put this here, but 2 nightly firefox-trunk packages failed to build (natty and base)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i know that already ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i got quoted here - http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23976980-two-in-court-over-facebook-posts-inciting-rioting.do
<chrisccoulson> seems like i should have 2 twitter accounts, to separate work from non-work ;)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://blogs.gnome.org/metacity/2008/10/20/by-these-presents/. that has some explanation of the WM limitations which cause bug 808777 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 808777 in thunderbird "Determine if / how we should switch workspaces when focusing Thunderbird" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808777
<chrisccoulson> basically, different applications have different requirements, but there's nothing in the spec which allows an app to display the correct behaviour :(
<chrisccoulson> s/display/specify/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ugh
<chrisccoulson> i knew there was a reason it hasn't been solved yet ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hooray.  :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah well, sounds out of scope for this iteration.  ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - so I just did a blog post on my initial fiddlings with the EDS Lightning provider.  I'm curious - did you have a plan for how the indicator-datetime applet was going to communicate with Lightning?  Because Evolution is currently hard-coded in
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, not yet. which bits are hard coded? i've not looked at that before
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I mean, we could try to populate the indicator-datetime applet when TB/Ltng is running via ctypes, but when it's not ...well, then the indicator will default to opening Evo.  :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: lemme show ya, hang on...
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk/view/head:/src/datetime-service.c
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: just do a find for "evolution"
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah, ok. i wouldn't worry too much about that for now. we had the same issue with the messaging menu too (ie, Mail was hard-coded to evolution)
<chrisccoulson> i can probably fix that quite easily when we need to
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright - now I just need to create a way for Lightning to be summoned via command line. :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: also, it looks like today is feature freeze.  Alterations to indicator-datetime might have to wait for the next release, no?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, we probably wouldn't want to change that for this cycle
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: we can still develop the add-on and host it on AMO, etc though
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: if it matures, gets solid enough, yeah, we can bundle and integrate next cycle.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that sounds fine
<BUGabundo> wuzzzuppp ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-12
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 5 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 6.0b5 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | Firefox 7.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Firefox 3.6.20/Thunderbird 3.1.12 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.18 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 5 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.11 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, did you get the latest unity updates? ;)
<bhearsum> how stable is Oneric looking these days?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, it's a bit rough since yesterday because a lot of new stuff landed in unity
<chrisccoulson> i'd recommend people waited a few days if they were considering upgrading ;)
<bhearsum> ah, ok :)
<chrisccoulson> unity gained a lot of new annoying bugs since last night
<bhearsum> =\
<bhearsum> hopefully it lost some other ones
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, you can see some screenshots if you're curious - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/revamped-dash-lands-unity-2d/ ;)
<chrisccoulson> and also http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/unity-update-part-2-music-lense-indicator-dash-rejig/
<bhearsum> a revamp already =\
<chrisccoulson> i'm actually using unity 2d today, because one of the bugs in unity 3d is really annoying
<chrisccoulson> ie, the launcher and dash opening behind my windows
<chrisccoulson> which makes it impossible to use ;)
<bhearsum> ouch, that is rough!
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, that's bug 825046
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 825046 in unity "Dash and launcher appear underneath windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825046
<chrisccoulson> oh, my screenshot has gone :/
<chrisccoulson> m'eh, this is going to be a pain for us - http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9219144/Firefox_8_to_block_unapproved_add_ons
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there should be an exception for system extensions
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd suggest talking to glandium
<micahg> that bug has been getting so many posts, I haven't had time to keep up
<chrisccoulson> micahg, the whole point of the bug is that it blocks system extensions
<chrisccoulson> those are exactly the extensions that it does block
<micahg> that makes no sense
<micahg> it should block profile extensions
<chrisccoulson> micahg, the point of it is that it blocks extensions which it thinks the user didn't consent to installing
<chrisccoulson> profile extensions are installed via the addons manager
<chrisccoulson> and so the user already consented to installing them
<chrisccoulson> the whole point of it is to block extensions that installers of third party applications install (in to a system location)
<chrisccoulson> which the user may not have consented too
<micahg> that makes sense in the windows world but cripples linux
<chrisccoulson> well, it cripples distributors who bundle extensions with firefox
<bhearsum> you guys can probably use the partner repack support to work around
<bhearsum> i think....
<bhearsum> kev was commented on this on the enterprise support mailing list
 * bhearsum forwards
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i've tried pinging kev a couple of times in the last week, but i always seem to get him when he's really busy ;)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, thanks. i've got that now
<bhearsum> yeah, he's always busy :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks for the e-mail anyway
<chrisccoulson> i'll try pinging him next week and discuss this with him :)
<BUGabundo> howdy ppl that one day could make me very happy....
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-13
<BUGabundo> evening friends
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-14
<BUGabundo> good afternoon folks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you're around, I could use some help debugging Firefox 6 on natty, memory usage jumped tremendously and now the browser looks like it's blocked
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-06
<dupondje> somebody around ? :)
<micahg> !ask | dupondje
<ubot2> dupondje: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dupondje> aha :) Well as mr Collin is buzzy alot, and I have (some) packaging skills, I would like to know if its maby possible to help a bit :)
<dupondje> atm i'm really missing lightning updates :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-07
<dupondje> Any wiki on packaging mozilla stuff? Cause its a bit a strange way with the repo sources
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-08
<micahg> dupondje: there should be a README.Debian in most of the packages
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-12
<smartboyhw> Hi!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-08-05
<_KAMI_> Hi!
<_KAMI_> It seems we haven't got new nightly package for weeks. Could you fix it?
<chrisccoulson> _KAMI_, could you find somebody to fix it?
<_KAMI_> chrisccoulson: No I can't
<chrisccoulson> _KAMI_, they're broken because patches don't apply properly, but there isn't really anybody actively maintaining them anymore
<_KAMI_> Rellay?
<_KAMI_> Really?
<_KAMI_> Why?
<_KAMI_> And how can we change the situation?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-08-06
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you want me to start paying attention to the nightly failures?
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: are you going down to summit?
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, what summit?
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: Mozilla Summit
<bkerensa> :)
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, i guess not ;)
<bkerensa> ah :(
<bkerensa> next time
<chrisccoulson> phew, i can go to sleep now, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1924-1/ :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-08-10
 * rodicio Gregorio
<Gregorio_> Hi how about Firefox OS?
<alex_mayorga> Gregorio_: That's on #b2g over at IRC mozilla
<Gregorio_> begin to going
<Gregorio_> beter to going
<Gregorio_> boble to go
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-08-04
<wxl> hey kids i'm trying to grab thunderbird from the ppa and though i can confirm i have the repo added and that update is pulling from it, the version table doesn't show it
<wxl> i have 1:31.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<wxl> according to launchpad the current available is 34.0~a1~hg20140803r16616.197418-0ubuntu1~umd1
<wxl> i'm thinking the differnces in versioning format may be the problem
<wxl> am i gfoing to need to do pinning???
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-08-07
<Pupuser-1> yes
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-08-10
<jostewcrew> hey all....i have set up thunderbird to run at startup on install, however its causing issues and cant find where to tick the box to undo...any help?
<jostewcrew> hey all....i have set up thunderbird to run at startup on install, however its causing issues and cant find where to tick the box to undo...any help?
<jostewcrew> hey all....i have set up thunderbird to run at startup on install, however its causing issues and cant find where to tick the box to undo...any help?
<jostewcrew> boneheads
<MarchHare> Question: OpenGPG auto-updated to Enigmail 1.7 on my client today. It's now throwing gpgAgent errors that it wasn't throwing a while ago. I installed pinetry. It didn't fix it. What's going on and how do I fix it? All of the solutions involve unchecking something that isn't there (an option to not use gpgagent)
<smallfoot-> Firefox in Utopic are older than in Trusty
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-08-05
<guest0721> is there a way of running the mozilla wysiwyg web editor (composer) on ubuntu 10.04?
<guest0721> (64-bin)
<guest0721> bit
<guest0721> or is there something comparable that is compatible?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-08-07
<emc22> Hi, I have the google Calendar Tab 3.9 installed , how to change the list display into sreadsheat display?
<emc22> in thunderbird of course
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-08-08
<de-facto> im suddently havng serious stability problems with FF 54 on Ubuntu 17.04 amd64 (was stable now it crashes every hour with or without plugins). Can i testinstall FF 57 from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa alongside and how can i separate the profiles?
<edwinksl> ya i run stable and nightly side by side and their profiles are separate
<de-facto> yes i just found out it works out of the box :)
<de-facto> although with dark adwaita theme on gnome shell it still got the problem of displaying text and background colors in almost the same color (white on white or black on black)
<AsdewQ> I'm not able to install Firefox Nightly, I ran sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install firefox-trunk but I get this error: E: Unable to locate package firefox-trunk
<ricotz> AsdewQ, which ubuntu version?
<AsdewQ> 16.10
<ricotz> AsdewQ, 16.10/Yakkety is not supported anymore
<ricotz> you need to upgrade to 17.04
<AsdewQ> I know it is not supported anymore but doesn't Mozilla have Firefox Nightly for 16.10?
<ricotz> since I am not pushing any builds for yakkety there will be none in the daily ppa ;)
<AsdewQ> Okay, thanks!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-08-13
<BlooAlien> Howdy, folks.  I was wondering...  I noticed there's been no updates to the Ubuntu PPA for Nightly in ten days.  Is that normal?
<BlooAlien> By the way, LOVE what is being done with the next big update.  Memory usage is down DRAMATICALLY and performance is up.  Fantastic work on killing pretty much the only complaints I have had about Firefox (that being memory usage and performance).
<BlooAlien> Guess I caught everyone asleep.  Going AFK for a while.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-08-11
<MikeRL> Woah this place is deserted. Didn't even appear when I searched for it.
<MikeRL> Was going to ask if I'm better off installing Firefox as a snap or from PPA. Is the PPA still going to get attention? And is there anything special about the PPA version?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-08-12
<MikeRL> Does anyone know when we can expect to see Firefox 61.0.2 and Thunderbird 60 on the security PPA?
